#ubuntu-unity 2012-10-15
<MCR1> duflu: Hi :) Got 2 minutes ?
<duflu> Hello MCR1, yes?
<MCR1> duflu: Enabled Framebuffer object causes laggy and stuttering graphics if unityshell is enabled with recommended gallium driver at least. Is there a reason to turn it on by default ?
<duflu> MCR1: Yes, because with most graphics configurations, the opposite is true. I have tested 6 different graphics drivers to come to that conclusion
<duflu> Or do you mean /only/ with unityshell?
<MCR1> yes
<duflu> Hmm
<MCR1> It is 100% reproducable
<duflu> Yes I suspect the new FBO logic in compiz is not optimally integrated with that of Nux (Unity)
<duflu> There may be some inefficiency there
<MCR1> And the result is highly visible
<MCR1> I have just tested AMD/gallium
<duflu> I don't have trunk Unity built to verify right now but will test it as soon as I do
<MCR1> Thx, because I think this would be quite important for every AMD/ATI user.
<duflu> MCR1: Make sure you have this fix: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1064834
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1064834 in nux (Ubuntu) "Compiz spends 94% of its CPU time in glTexImage2D() from nux::IOpenGLSurface::InitializeLevel() from ... nux::GraphicsEngine::CreateTextureFromBackBuffer when the dash is open" [High,Triaged]
<duflu> MCR1: Please also log a bug in case I forget
<MCR1> duflu: I have this fix afaik, I am on trunk of Compiz/Unity and tested again yesterday...
<MCR1> duflu: Ok, I'll file a bug.
<duflu> MCR1: You also need trunk lp:nux
<MCR1> duflu: I make sure I have tested and verified that before filing the report. Thx 4 your time.
<jokerdino> hm, i can't find the unity --reset bug but i think phanimahesh has a python script that does something similar in a dirty way.
<phanimahesh> Here's the script http://etherpad.ubuntu.com/kftNoOVFYM
<jokerdino> in case it doesn't work, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1280650/
<didrocks> Mirv: sil2100: hey! :)
<didrocks> Mirv: sil2100: are you preparing the SRU to get it into -proposed tomorrow, as we planned?
<Mirv> didrocks: very much so, the problem is that getting the fixes done was a bit delayed so we'll need to push hard to get also testing done on time
<Mirv> (and we need SRU acks)
<didrocks> ok :)
<didrocks> SRU acks?
<Mirv> ie. following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Procedure
<MCR1> Mirv: Hi :) I want to get bug 1063249 into SRU for Precise and Quantal - The fix has no regression potential and is tested and merged. Should I just subscribe the team ubuntu-sru ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1063249 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity Show Desktop fade back in function not smooth" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1063249
<Mirv> MCR1: yes please, just change the bug description to have the required items from the above wiki page, and then subscribe
<MCR1> Mirv: ok
<MCR1> Mirv: Done. :)
<sil2100> MCR1: could you also submit a merge request for lp:unity/6.0 ?
<MCR1> sil2100: Good you are here - I need you for 1 min.
<MCR1> sil2100: Will do, but another question: Can it be that the automerger does not like https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/unity/unity.merge-fix1006429-fix1006434-fix1063171/+merge/129150 ?
<jokerdino> hey, i am curious if there was a need to put back unity --reset. me and my friends put together a python script that does it somewhat.
<MCR1> sil2100: You know it was the branch accidentially merged...
<jokerdino> here's the script - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1280650/
<MCR1> sil2100: I had to re-commit my one line fix and repropose to merge...
<MCR1> sil2100: Maybe that is why it does not land - if so I can ofc apply the fix once again to trunk and propose a new merge...
<MCR1> sil2100: This fix is closely connected to other showdesktop bugs, so I would really like to get this in also.
<MCR1> sil2100: I am not entirely sure how to best submit a merge request for lp:unity/6.0 - Should I check out this branch and then apply the fix, commit, push and request the merge or is there an easier way ?
<sil2100> MCR1: one moment, looking
<MCR1> thx
<didrocks> Mirv: sil2100: there is still the nux issue on armfh/armel to build, wasn't it supposed to be fixed?
<sil2100> didrocks: I read an e-mail from Martin today that he sent on Friday that it seems 'not fixed' even though it got marked as resolved
<sil2100> didrocks: so the nux guys need to check it out again
<didrocks> sil2100: the issue is that nux FTBFS on armfh and so no install is possible?
<sil2100> MCR1: about the 6.0 merges - yes, sadly, you have to branch lp:unity/6.0, apply your changes, commit, push and request - best if its also tested before submitting if it works with the 6.0 code-base
<sil2100> didrocks: that was the issue before, yes, so I suppose its still the same problem - as Martin posted a jenkins log on where he reproduced the nux build failure on Friday
<MCR1> sil2100: Ok :-( - although this particular fix will work in Unity 6.0 for sure as this bug is old and the showdesktop unity code has not changed for a long time...
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, please keep me in touch
<MCR1> sil2100: What about  https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/unity/unity.merge-fix1006429-fix1006434-fix1063171/+merge/129150 ?
<sil2100> didrocks: but now that I see it, it's just a bunch of unused variables with -Werror=unused-parameter ... strange thing
<sil2100> MCR1: looking at this one right now
<MCR1> sil2100: oh, sry
<MCR1> did not want to stress
<sil2100> lp:unity uses the new merger, so not sure why its stalled since Friday - let's try re-approving it
<MCR1> sil2100: thx, I am preparing the fix for 6.0
<sil2100> MCR1: thanks! Will keep you in touch about the one-liner-fix ;)
<MCR1> thx
<MCR1> sil2100: Done (6.0 merge request): Is this okay ? : https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/unity/unity6.0.merge-fix1063249/+merge/129632
<sil2100> MCR1: thanks, looking good!
<sil2100> MCR1: will test and approve ASAP
<MCR1> sil2100: You can ofc test, but you do not need to.
 * MCR1 is preparing the other showdesktop fix (requirement) for Unity 6.0 as well...
<MCR1> aeh - feature, not requirement
<MCR1> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/unity/unity6.0.merge-fix1006429-fix1006434-fix1063171/+merge/129636
<MCR1> sil2100: This should also be part of the SRU, but it has 3 bug reports linked it fixes.
<sil2100> MCR1: first, I need to check why its not getting picked up by the merger for trunk ;)
<MCR1> sil2100: If it creates problems, just tell me and I will apply the fix to current trunk and propose a new merge request :)
<ppd> hi, maybe someone can help me a little bit. I'm having difficulties settings shortcuts in quantal without a modifier. E.g. some notebook's special keys. They get recognized in the gnome settings but then are ignored. I'm pretty sure I have seen a similar bug report once but cannot find it anymore. Maybe someone can point me in the right direction?!
<sil2100> mmrazik: hi!
<MCR1> sil2100: Oh - problem ?
<sil2100> MCR1: it seems your fix has some fatum on it, maybe some curse or something - but we're tracking it
<sil2100> MCR1: ah, but Martin just fixed it, it should be merging pretty soon
<MCR1> sil2100: Probably because it is the same branch the merger thinks he already merged it... Ah - good news as I've no work to do then :)
<MCR1> Thanks, mmrazik :)
<MCR1> sil2100: Last question for today: Do you know why latest nux is not available in any of the usual PPAs (staging, stagingfuture) and do you know if this will change soon ?
<sil2100> MCR1: I see staging has the latest nux in it
<sil2100> MCR1: revision 688 from lp:nux
<sil2100> MCR1: but we have problems with nux arm builds currently
<sil2100> (FTBFS for arm*)
<MCR1> sil2100: You are right - just apt chose 3.8.0+bzr+pkg368~quantal1 here, because it thinks this version is higher than 3.8.0bzr688pkg368quantal6 - probably because of the missing "+" between 3.8.0 and bzr...
<davidcalle> mhr3, hey
<mhr3> davidcalle, hi
<davidcalle> mhr3, how are you doing?
<amithkk> I need some help with the python gsettings api
<mhr3> davidcalle, preparing myself mentally for next week :)
<davidcalle> mhr3, :)
<davidcalle> mhr3, is it still possible to specify a category header for the home Dash, by default now we have have the lens name and the icon of their first category.
<mhr3> davidcalle, what about you?
<davidcalle> mhr3, I'm pretty good :)
<mhr3> davidcalle, nope, it's the lens name atm, no way to override
<davidcalle> mhr3, meh
<davidcalle> mhr3, ty :)
<mhr3> davidcalle, well, there is the property to set it, but i think unity doesn't honour it
<mhr3> it might in the future though
<davidcalle> mhr3, it's for an invisible lens, the calculator/weather/'n various stuff. I think I'll split everything into lenses. By the way, Unity also doesn't care about the personal_content hint sent from Python.
<mhr3> are you sure?
<davidcalle> mhr3, well, every scope using it should appear above the shopping one, right?
<mhr3> well, unless there are already results
<mhr3> actually, i'm not sure now
<mhr3> i think even non-personal results would show up above shopping if there's space
 * mhr3 looks at the code
<davidcalle> mhr3, not sure what you mean by "if there's space"
<mhr3> ie there are no other results
<davidcalle> mhr3, if I make a search returning only photos and shopping results, I consistently have the shopping cat on top, even if it appears after the photos cat.
<mhr3> davidcalle, looking at the code, shopping should be moved to 3rd place everytime there are some results
<mhr3> all scopes need to properly emit finished for it to work though
<davidcalle> mhr3, haha just found the issue : I had "scope.provides_personal_content=True" instead of "scope.props.provides_personal_content=True"
<mhr3> heh, python and its stupid props :P
<mhr3> davidcalle, still, even without the flag, the results should be above shopping, if only photos and shopping is visible for the search you did
<davidcalle> mhr3, without the flag, shopping is above every Python lenses
<mhr3> then there's a bug somewhere :)
<davidcalle> :)
<mhr3> and if you find where, i'll make sure it gets sru-ed
<MCR1> bschaefer: Hi :) If you have a minute - this one needs approval (I guess it does not need any testing, just a look): https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/unity/unity.merge-fix-xml.in-headers/+merge/129713
<bschaefer> MCR1, ill take a look in a bit :) (Thanks!)
<MCR1> bschaefer: Thx a lot also :)
<bschaefer> MCR1, since I don't know a lot about XML, <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?> is just the header that XML files need?
<MCR1> bschaefer: Yes, this header is partially already in use for .xml.in files, not only in lp:unity, but also in lp:compiz. Please take a look at the 2 screenshots I attached to the linked bug report as well :)
<bschaefer> MCR1, cool, will do
<MCR1> Oh, Trevinho was fast :) Thx 4 approval. :)
<MCR1> bschaefer: Thx also :)
<Trevinho> MCR1: yw ;)
<bschaefer> MCR1, looks like marco beat me to it :)
<bschaefer> Trevinho, thanks
<MCR1> Trevinho: Thx for merging my triple bug fix to Unity 6.0, but I am not sure what happens if someone already has fadetodesktop or showdesktop activated -> might be that those have to be deactivated manually then - that is why I have not proposed the fix for 6.0 yet...
<MCR1> Trevinho: I mean if those computers explode, you have been warned ;)
<phanimahesh> Another attempt at fixing unity --reset, using Python Gobject bindings. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1281827/
<phanimahesh> The revision history is saved on bitbucket at https://bitbucket.org/jpmahesh/unity-reset
<bschaefer> phanimahesh, unity --reset is no more, it is just unity (which does the same thing now)
<phanimahesh> I'm not on quantal yet, but there has been discussion that unity can not be reset to defaults as of now.
<phanimahesh> And this is supposed to fix that.
<bschaefer> o hmm, cannot be reset to defaults? As in the default compiz profile?
<phanimahesh> yup. stash all customisations.
<bschaefer> which actually sounds like a good idea
<bschaefer> awesome, but didrocks would be the one to talk to, about getting it in :)
<phanimahesh> But I'ven't tested it yet. If anyone is on Quantal, can you change launcher icons size, autohide, and such settings at random and see if running this resets everything?
<bschaefer> hmm let me see if it'll work for me :)
<phanimahesh> I pinged Jorge catro. He'll talk to didrocks,
<bschaefer> cool
<phanimahesh> The first version was dirty, and didrocks commented that it'd be better to rewrite it to use python bindings, and i just did that.
<bschaefer> in the paste bin you have up there?
<phanimahesh> the pastebin one is the newest version.
<phanimahesh> old ones are in the git repo, as separate files.
<bschaefer> cool, Ill give it test
<bschaefer> phanimahesh, when I set the launcher to autohide, it doesn't reset to default
<phanimahesh> can you pull up a python shell?
<bschaefer> yeah
<phanimahesh> oops, fixed it. I've not imported the library. wonder hw it ran in the first place.
<bschaefer> hm it must have just skiped to the unity --replace
<phanimahesh> can you pull up the updated file reset-gio.py from the repo.
<bschaefer> phanimahesh, also if I just run that script...it doesn't seem to call anything but the unity --replace
<phanimahesh> I've made a couple of really really bad errors.
<bschaefer> yup will do
<phanimahesh> yup, just noticed that I missed the function calls and import. fixed them.
<bschaefer> awesome :)
<phanimahesh> so... it works?
<bschaefer> hmm the launcher still wants to autohid
<bschaefer> im not sure where it would change the autohide back from 1 to 0, it seems you just use a list of plugins
<phanimahesh> the autohide should be somewhere under...
<bschaefer> it should be under the unityshell plugin
<phanimahesh> com.canonical.Unity.Launcher
<phanimahesh> nope. this one has it.
<phanimahesh> and I did reset it in my script.
<phanimahesh> lets try it manually. can you open up a python shell?
<bschaefer> hmm
<bschaefer> yup
<phanimahesh> from gi.repository import Gio
 * bschaefer installing ipython really quick
<bschaefer> cause im lazy
<bschaefer> alright
<phanimahesh> python -c 'from gi.repository import Gio;print Gio.Settings(schema="com.canonical.Unity.Launcher").list_keys()'
<phanimahesh> in terminal.
<phanimahesh> what does the output read?
<bschaefer> ['favorite-migration', 'favorites']
 * bschaefer wonders where that moved to
<phanimahesh> this, is something wierd. :P
<phanimahesh> can you look up the autohide setting in dconf-editor and find its schema?
<bschaefer> yeeah, Ill see if I can find where it is
<bschaefer> yeah
<phanimahesh> got it?
<bschaefer> hmm I dont see it under com.canoncial.Unity
<bschaefer> the only place I can see it under the gconf-editor is under my profile/plugins
<phanimahesh> okay. when you see it, select it and look at the bottom portion. it should tell you the schema.
<bschaefer> it says No Schema :(
<phanimahesh> :(
<phanimahesh> whats the key?
<phanimahesh> autohide ?
<bschaefer> launcher-hide-mode
<bschaefer> hmm odd
<bschaefer> smspillaz, would know
<bschaefer> but he wont be around for a bit
<phanimahesh> okay. gimme a sec.
<bschaefer> this is were it is declared: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk/view/head:/plugins/unityshell/unityshell.xml.in#L50
<phanimahesh> Thanks.
<phanimahesh> python -c 'from gi.repository import Gio;print Gio.Settings(schema="org.compiz.unityshell").list_keys()'
<bschaefer> (process:1198): GLib-GIO-ERROR **: attempting to create schema 'org.compiz.unityshell' without a path
<bschaefer> Trace/breakpoint trap (core dumped)
<bschaefer> wait
 * bschaefer tries something
<bschaefer> nevermind I get a seg fault
<bschaefer> when I try that...hmm
<MCR1> bschaefer: I've cleaned up the mess in unity/plugins/unityshell.xml.in - 1 more tab, better structuring, better indentation, easier readability, improved explanations/tooltips - I would be pleased if you could try: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/unity/unity.merge-unityshell-compiz-ccsm-plug-in-refactoring/+merge/129724
<bschaefer> MCR1, awesome
 * bschaefer looks
<MCR1> bschaefer: The diff looks unreadable now ofc. :-[
<MCR1> bschaefer: I guess you have to try it...
<bschaefer> MCR1, was the refactoring it just adding spaces and making it more readable?
<MCR1> bschaefer: This is something I wanted to do for a long time, because it was a big mess...
 * bschaefer pulls the changes
<MCR1> bschaefer: Nope, it is quite a bit more - but no options have changed, just what I wrote above.
<MCR1> bschaefer: Essentially this fixes nothing, but should make the unityshell Compiz plug-in much more structured...
<bschaefer> MCR1, awesome, I think the design team would have to look at the string changes through...
<bschaefer> like the tooltips
<MCR1> bschaefer: Those just replace "weak" English with a bit better (also weak) English, but you could proofread them as you are a native speaker...
<bschaefer> MCR1, yeeah about being a native speaker != strong english :)
<bschaefer> but I can proof read it :)
<MCR1> I just fixed obvious grammatical mistakes and added a "." to the end of the long descriptions/tooltips...
<MCR1> To unify the look of them - simply does not look professional to have one tooltip end with "." and the other without...
<bschaefer> cool, I don't think it'll need the design team
<MCR1> Important is that keys are now on top of each tab and options are sorted - New tans are "General", "Dash", "Launcher", "Switcher", so it is now easy to find and change things...
<MCR1> *tabs
<bschaefer> cool
<bschaefer> yeah, I usually just grep to find what im looking for
<MCR1> and it is more easy for a human to read the unityshell.xml.in file now, because indentation was completely off before...
<bschaefer> yay, readability is very important
<MCR1> After all humans are no machines ;)
<bschaefer> yet!
<MCR1> hehe
<MCR1> Unity brain extension already planned ?
<bschaefer> I was hoping more for cyborg stuff
<bschaefer> or aiming more at
<MCR1> Play UFO:AI then ;)
 * bschaefer has no time 
<MCR1> oh wait - they do not have implemented it yet ;)
<bschaefer> haha
<bschaefer> MCR1, 46	+ <option type="float" name="panel_opacity">
<bschaefer> could you flip the type and name around?
<bschaefer> as most have the name then the type
<MCR1> yep, sure - good catch :)
<bschaefer> np, easier for me to read :)
<bschaefer> 55	+ <option type="bool" name="panel_opacity_maximized_toggle">
<bschaefer> there could be more
<bschaefer> 360	<option type="float" name="launcher_opacity">
<MCR1> yes, I'll fix them all :)
<bschaefer> cool :)
<bschaefer> theres only 3
<bschaefer> MCR1, also...im not sure if Experimental is no longer Experimental
<bschaefer> then again using CCSM is experimental...
<MCR1> bschaefer: everything is experimental
<bschaefer> yeaah
<MCR1> :P
<bschaefer> soo much more organized...
<MCR1> bschaefer: Done (the name reordering issue).
<bschaefer> MCR1, could you post some screen shots of each tab on the MP?
<MCR1> Yes, I think it is much better that way.
<bschaefer> MCR1, as it is a big enough string change that I think some other people would have to look at it
<bschaefer> and screen shots would make it a faster process :)
<MCR1> I hoped it would not be necessary, but I guess it will be :P
<bschaefer> 4 isn't tooo bad
<MCR1> Will do, np.
<MCR1> :)
<MCR1> bschaefer: Although I am not sure if I can attach screenies there... probably I have to open a new bug report...
<bschaefer> MCR1, do that
<bschaefer> MCR1, also
<bschaefer> hmm
<bschaefer> MCR1, should the settings be organized by there type?
<bschaefer> ie
<bschaefer> the drop down settings
<bschaefer> should be grouped
<bschaefer> along with the shortcut settings, and the checkboxes
<MCR1> bschaefer: I tried to set the priority regarding the sorting to thematic "families", but if you can give me an example of what you want changed...
<bschaefer> MCR1,
<bschaefer> like
<bschaefer> MCR1, go to the launcher tab
<bschaefer> and it just seems like we could move Hide launcher, Reveal Trigger, Backlight Mode, Launcher animation, Urgent animations together
 * bschaefer isn't sure if he makes sense
<MCR1> Oh yes - just checked that I made a mistake there or better I have not finished there - thanks - sure...
<MCR1> Keys should ofc be on top and together...
<bschaefer> ofc?
<bschaefer> i thought I knew what tha tment but know im not sure
<MCR1> of course...
<bschaefer> alright cool
<MCR1> thanks for the find - as usually I have yet to test my changes :-/
<bschaefer> MCR1, no worries :) let me know when you want another review
<bschaefer> though you should test your changes first :p
<MCR1> I am now creating screenies, bug report and then I'll link everything - when done I'll ping you again - Thanx a lot :)
<MCR1> & will test ofc. ;)
<bschaefer> MCR1, excellent
<MCR1> but first I'll make a break 8-)
#ubuntu-unity 2012-10-16
<MCR1> bschaefer: Hmm, still having some problems with the best structuring... I am still thinking about having one tab for each of Unity's features namely Dash, Launcher, Switcher, Panel - but then some would still be filled with options, while others would be quite empty...
<MCR1> bschaefer: Also I am not sure what automaximize_value is exactly for...
<MCR1> I think it is best to make "General", "Launcher", "Menus" and "Switcher" tabs...
<bschaefer> MCR1, hmm
<bschaefer> MCR1, that sounds good
<bschaefer> MCR1, maybe an Overlay Tab for the Dash and hud
<MCR1> HUD==1 option, Dash == 1 exclusive option only - that is why I put both to General now...
<MCR1> together with the Panel options
<bschaefer> oo alright sounds good
<bschaefer> I think those are good tabs
<MCR1> I'll ping you when it's ready...
<bschaefer> cool :)
<MCR1> bschaefer: Screenies of old vs. new here: bug 1067113
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1067113 in Unity "unity/plugins/unityshell.xml.in needs some love :)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1067113
<MCR1> Hopefully ready now :)
<bschaefer> MCR1, awesome, Ill take a look
<MCR1> thx
<MCR1> it was a bit of work... more than expected initially :)
<bschaefer> MCR1, it looks nice though, let me read through the diff and make sure nothing crazy happened ;)
<MCR1> it is 3:01 am here, so you better do that ;)
<bschaefer> MCR1, o my...
 * MCR1 is a night owl...
<MCR1> There are still things that could look better - for example Launcher, Dash, Switcher should imho always start with capital letters
<bschaefer> 92	+ <_long>Type of blur in the Dash</_long>
<bschaefer> no period?
<MCR1> ups - good catch -will fix
<bschaefer> Yeah, things can always get better :)
<MCR1> sure
<bschaefer> but its better it in stages
<bschaefer> this is a great improvement :), i use to have to dig through that experimental tab for anything...
<bschaefer> 120	+ <_long>Enable Shortcut Hints Overlay</_long>
<MCR1> we should also rephrase the long version... as it says exactly the same
<bschaefer> yeah,
<bschaefer> umm
<MCR1> Enable possibility to display an overlay showing available shortcuts.
<bschaefer> Enables the shortcut overaly to be shown.
<bschaefer> hhmm
 * bschaefer sucks at words
<MCR1> Enables possibility to display an overlay showing available mouse and keyboard shortcuts.
<MCR1> ?
<bschaefer> sounds good
<MCR1> ok
<bschaefer> maybe add a the
<bschaefer>  Enables the pos
<bschaefer> ...
<MCR1> pushed
<bschaefer> 520	- <max>3</max>
<bschaefer> 521	- <default>3</default>
<bschaefer> 522	+ <max>4</max>
<bschaefer> 523	+ <default>1</default>
<bschaefer> ?
<bschaefer> you changed the default?
<MCR1> no, not that I know of...
<MCR1> which setting was that ?
<bschaefer> umm
<bschaefer> the back light
<bschaefer> I think you might have switched the order around though
 * bschaefer looks more into it
 * MCR1 too
 * MCR1 got to change the commit message also...
<MCR1> bschaefer: The default was 1, see line 273 of the diff
<bschaefer> the default was 3
<bschaefer> 521 - <default>3</default>
<bschaefer> 523 + <default>1</default>
<bschaefer> then you changed it to 1
<MCR1> no, this is the autohide animation
<MCR1> the diff is not really usable...
<bschaefer> that diff is so confusing haha
<MCR1> yes, that is always the negative thing of a big refactoring, but 4 would be a better default for the backlight option, but ofc this is design's job...
<bschaefer> that is werid
<bschaefer> weird
<bschaefer> I just checked and you didn't even change that...
<bschaefer> yeah, I just want to make sure we don't step on the design teams toes
<MCR1> I did not change any of the values - the diff is confusing because all of the positions changed...
<MCR1> sure.
<bschaefer> yup, I just checked :)
<bschaefer> sorry!
<MCR1> np
<MCR1> 4 eyes see much more than 2
<bschaefer> yeah haha
<bschaefer> but I think everything looks good :)
<bschaefer> you tested the new changes?
<MCR1> I manually tweaked the xml file and replaced the original to see the result in ccsm, but I did not test changes to those settings
<bschaefer> MCR1, do you have everything built?
<MCR1> It would be nice if you could change them as I cannot really compile everything here @ the moment
<MCR1> nope
<bschaefer> (my branch is annoying me)
<bschaefer> MCR1, alright, Ill give it 1 rebuild just to be sure :)
<MCR1> I am sorry - I am unable to compile large projects and do major file operations here at the moment (unfortunately)
<bschaefer> no worries
<MCR1> Thanks a lot that you give it a try :)
<MCR1> but everything should be good as I was very careful with all those copy-paste operations..
<bschaefer> haha, good
<bschaefer> even then jenkins would complain if there was a compile error I just like to double check things before merging them :)
<MCR1> sure - btw - I am also testing my manually compiled .xml file and it seems to work like intended
<bschaefer> awesome :)
<bschaefer> I just messed up my unity branch so I have to recompile everything
<bschaefer> usually I could check your branch quickly but meh
<bschaefer> its at 50%
<MCR1> computer's are always too slow ;)
<MCR1> - '
<MCR1> *computers
<MCR1> 3:31 ;)
<bschaefer> haha
<bschaefer> yeeah, well idk mine should be able to build it faster
<bschaefer> MCR1, im approving your branch
<MCR1> thx, & thx a lot 4 your help and guidance 8-)
<bschaefer> MCR1, np! Go to sleep now haha
<MCR1> probably it would be the best thing to da, haha
<MCR1> *to do
<MCR1> duflu: Hi :) If you have 2 minutes for a review, I would be pleased: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-fix-xml.in-headers/+merge/129647
<duflu> MCR1: It's in the queue for review later. I won't forget it...
<MCR1> ok, thx :)
<didrocks> Mirv: hey, do you know if there is any progress on the FTBFS front? It's still failing, even compiz now is failing on amd64
<didrocks> in the SRU ppa, I'm quite worried…
<Mirv> didrocks: in the SRU PPA I just fixed nux on arm and unity is building. compiz has been failing for some odd reason we tried to debug yesterday and it makes no sense - it builds locally just fine.
<Mirv> but in the PPA not even with parallel=1
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, please keep me posted
<Mirv> will do
<didrocks> Mirv: https://code.launchpad.net/~sampo555/compiz/fix-839602/+merge/129739 can you check if sam didn't want to change the status itself to approve?
<didrocks> smspillaz: ^
<Mirv> ok, bookmarking, need to check with sam since there is no comment
<didrocks> Mirv: also, did you start to investigate why 6.0 merges doesn't happen for unity?
<Mirv> didrocks: not yet, I did notice they were fixed yesterday and everything went in, but the ones from last night haven't again gone in
<didrocks> yeah, that's why I ping you :)
<Mirv> yeah, I will get to it as soon as I have time
<didrocks> thanks
<tsdgeos> duflu: logmessage.h is also duplicated (i think you are the one that opened the bug about point.h being duplicated, right?
<tsdgeos> fdupes -R . shows a lot more dupes
<tsdgeos> some being "COPYRIGHT" files
<tsdgeos> maybe the svg dupes shall be "fixed" too
<duflu> tsdgeos: OK, thanks. Will treat it separately
<davidcalle> pstolowski, ping?
<davidcalle> pstolowski, oh nevermind, but still hi :)
<pstolowski> davidcalle: hi :)
<davidcalle> sil2100, didrocks, for SRU 0 fixes, do you want the branches to be merged in trunk, or have a look at the mp first or something else? I have two fixes for the videos and photos lenses.
<didrocks> davidcalle: I think they didn't create special branches for the videos and photos lenses (mirv/sil can confirm)
<didrocks> if not and if everything in trunk is SRUable, no worry, we can take trunk
<davidcalle> didrocks, ok, ty :)
<Mirv> davidcalle: I've gotten and packaged the video scope from lp:unity-lens-videos/remote-videos-scope-trunk
<Mirv> (https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/ubuntu/quantal/unity-scope-video-remote/ubuntu.038)
<Mirv> oh, not that
<Mirv> that lp:~timo-jyrinki/ubuntu/quantal/unity-scope-video-remote/ubuntu.0310
<Mirv> davidcalle: regarding video lens itself, we weren't about to release that as SRU-0 unless there's indeed something that requires SRU-0
<davidcalle> Mirv, thanks for that. Yes, unity-lens-photos and videos need a SRU : https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-lens-photos/+bug/1058061 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-lens-videos/+bug/1066957
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1058061 in unity-lens-photos (Ubuntu) "/usr/lib/unity-lens-photos/unity-lens-photos:TypeError:<module>:__init__:__init__:_get_accounts_for_service:constructor" [Undecided,New]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1066957 in Unity Videos Lens "Default lenses results should appear above the shopping category" [Medium,In progress]
<davidcalle> Mirv, The first one is to avoid a dbus crash coming from the Online Accounts library (for Photos), the second is a design fix (for both)
<davidcalle> Mirv, so, basically, both trunks will be fine when the branches for the second bug are merged. Is it fine for you?
<Mirv> didrocks: I was able to kick the merger and lp:unity/6.0 merges flowed in
<didrocks> ok, thanks Mirv
<Mirv> davidcalle: is the default thing a bug fix to be in line with other lenses?
<Mirv> davidcalle: if so, I guess it's fine, and at least crasher fixes are definitely fine. but both bugs need to go through SRU process is bug descriptions according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Procedure , subscribing sru team etc
<davidcalle> Mirv, yes, it's a recent lens property that wasn't correctly set in the photos lens, and wasn't at all in the videos lens. Ok, I'm updating the bugs accordingly, thanks :)
<Mirv> thanks to you!
<smspillaz> didrocks: I usually wait for another +1 before doing that
<didrocks> smspillaz: ah ok
<mhr3> davidcalle, :( why is video lens' search so sucky?
<mhr3> if i don't type the exact name it doesn't find anything
<davidcalle> mhr3, locate, maybe replacing spaces with ".*" should improve it.
<mhr3> davidcalle, patch pls :)
<mhr3> and maybe not
<davmor2> hey guys what happened to the sync menu is it dropped now till 13.04?
<davidcalle> mhr3, what would you suggest?
<mhr3> davidcalle, sync it with what files lens does
<davidcalle> davmor2, afaik, yes
<davidcalle> mhr3, zeitgeist and locate fallback?
<mhr3> davidcalle, ideally yes, but for now i was thinking about just locate
<jokerdino> hey davidcalle (and/or others), wanna take a stab at this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/197217/oauth-authenticating-user-for-unity-lenses
<davidcalle> mhr3, ok, looking at how the files lens uses locate
<mhr3> clearly there's some difference in how video invoke it, and how files lens does
<mhr3> davidcalle, when i search "big bang", files lens finds "The.Big.Bang.Theory", videos doesn't
<mhr3> but yea, i think it boils down to what you said
<didrocks> mhr3: I had the exact same issue (with the exact same files I guess :p)
<davidcalle> mhr3, I see, then it replaces spaces with "*" (confirmed by the code).
 * davidcalle fixes
<mhr3> didrocks, everyone has "big.bang.theory.pdf", no? :)
<didrocks> sure sure :p
<mhr3> and that's why we search for it using videos lens :)
<didrocks> mhr3: oh, makes totally sense! that's why it doesn't find it :p
<davidcalle> jokerdino, you should ask mardy, I used his google docs scope code for the photos lens. Don't know if the OA API is online yet.
<jokerdino> davidcalle: thanks. i'll ask him or peek at his code.
<jokerdino> another unrelated question, why does "gsettings list-children com.canonical.Unity" doesn't show up anything in quantal for me?
<davidcalle> mhr3, mp for your consideration.
<davidcalle> mhr3, https://code.launchpad.net/~davidc3/unity-lens-videos/improve-locate/+merge/129848
<mhr3> didrocks, do you see that sru-able?
<mhr3> it's tiny and improves the search a *lot*
<didrocks> mhr3: completely sru-able
<didrocks> a manual test at least
<didrocks> or start to have an automated one? :p
<mhr3> k, opening sru bug
<mhr3> davidcalle, can you pls add a manual test?
 * davidcalle adds
<didrocks> mhr3: soon, this risk to not work anymore (manual test), you are warned :p
<mhr3> didrocks, ehm? didn't quite get that
<didrocks> mhr3: we need to start having automated tests for that
<mhr3> i think there's a connection problem, still didn't get that :P
<mhr3> i think that line just doesn't want to get transmitted
<didrocks> mhr3: sure sure ;)
<didrocks> mhr3: I think the upload to ubuntu connection will be broken soon :p
<mhr3> didrocks, oh, that'd be bad
<davidcalle> didrocks, mhr3, I've committed myself to write automated tests for both lenses next cycle. And to annoy both of you a lot about this during the process.
<didrocks> davidcalle: thanks! I expect mhr3 doing that on the other lenses as well :)
<davidcalle> mhr3, mp updated with a test.
<mhr3> davidcalle, cool, we can talk about it at uds
<davidcalle> mhr3, sounds great :)
<mhr3> didrocks, can you do the nomination on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-lens-video/+bug/1067304 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1067304 in Unity Videos Lens "Search inconsistent with other lenses" [High,In progress]
<mhr3> pls :)
<didrocks> mhr3: done
<mhr3> merci
<didrocks> de rien :)
<didrocks> mhr3: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity-lens-applications/fix-1066816/+merge/129645 how does it makes the IO at startup better?
<didrocks> mhr3: you just load it when needed :)
<mhr3> didrocks, doesn't load one of the dbs
<didrocks> mhr3: ok, but it's still called when opening the dash, right?
<mhr3> didrocks, but the "when needed" is "when preview is requested"
<didrocks> ah, for previews only, ok :)
<mhr3> hmm, there's really some bug with the ordering, i need to look at it
<Mirv> didrocks: compiz finally built for all archs
<didrocks> Mirv: sweet, we are getting closer to SRU then? :)
<sil2100> didrocks: indeed, merges are being finalized, all steps slowly finished
<Mirv> didrocks: ..yess... all the time :)
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: do i need a test for this https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/launcher_selection_changed_fix_1067358/+merge/129923 ? There are no existing tests for the UBUS_LAUNCHER_SELECTION_CHANGED feature
<jokerdino> didrocks: got a minute to quick review the unity-reset python script? here's the script. https://bitbucket.org/jpmahesh/unity-reset/src/cb16af86bb98480f7296d6422376183d9920c426/unity-reset.py?at=master
<didrocks> jokerdino: sure, one sec :)
<jokerdino> thanks :)
<didrocks> jokerdino: waow, you even took the launcher list in account to not revert it!
<didrocks> jokerdino: I don't think we should revert the webapps list as well, what do you think?
<jokerdino> i can take it out if necessary.
<didrocks> yeah, I think it will be better :)
<jokerdino> yeah, what else should be not there?
<didrocks> jokerdino: I would say all the rest is good :)
<jokerdino> right now, it removes all compiz and com.canonical.unity and its sub children.
<didrocks> ah
<didrocks> maybe not the remote lens one
<didrocks> yeah, I saw that ;)
<jokerdino> okay. so i remove the webapps and we are good. thanks!
<jokerdino> and the remote lens too. okay noted.
<didrocks> jokerdino: yeah, just a nitpick:
<didrocks> you are doing:
<didrocks> match = re.()
<didrocks> if match:
<didrocks> you can directly do:
<didrocks> if re.()…
<didrocks> as you don't use match again
<didrocks> all the reste looks more than good to me :)
<jokerdino> oh yes. good point. :)
<didrocks> great work! :)
<jokerdino> ok will push it in a couple of minutes.
<didrocks> jokerdino: do you want to integrate that into the unity wrapper?
<jokerdino> didrocks: we were doing it as a small group.
<jokerdino> didrocks: yes. preferably.
<didrocks> jokerdino: so two things so that it's integrated:
<didrocks> - look at unity.cmake and put it back there
<didrocks> - there is another gsettings direct call for the icons, it's using a bad subprocess :p
<jokerdino> oh you want me to fix the icons too?
<didrocks> (because it's part of time where we had to use gconf and we couldn't use dynamic and static bindings)
<didrocks> yeah, that would be awesome :)
<jokerdino> okay. will get to it :))
<didrocks> the last part is having an automated test for it that we require for every components
<didrocks> it can be a python wrapper setting some key
<didrocks> subprocess the --reset
<didrocks> (maybe a switch to not run unity in the end)
<jokerdino> okay, i guess you would deal with the auto tests.
<didrocks> then checking that the keys are reverted
<jokerdino> because i just started with python :)
<didrocks> jokerdino: we try to have everyone trying automated tests, it's fun and you really feel good when pushing the change :-)
<didrocks> jokerdino: really nice as a python beginner :p
<jokerdino> that sounds fun. and thanks. :)
<didrocks> jokerdino: did you check you really need gsettings.apply() ?
<didrocks> not sure with reset, one sec, checking the API
<jokerdino> didrocks: just to be far, it wasn't me doing it fully :P mahesh started it and just fixed the regex etc
<jokerdino> *fair
<didrocks> jokerdino: nice group work then :)
<jokerdino> yes :)
<didrocks> jokerdino: from what I see, you don't need to .apply()
<jokerdino> i would have preferred using list_children but it is broken.
<didrocks> I think using the schemas was the right way
<didrocks> especially with relocatable paths
<jokerdino> yeah. it was quite a mangle actually. and i will get to the .apply().
<jokerdino> thanks for the feedback!
<didrocks> jokerdino: thanks for the work! :)
<jokerdino> i am saving the log so i can refer it over night.
<didrocks> sure :-)
<jokerdino> will push it in the morning
<jokerdino> okay. will ping you later then.
<didrocks> jokerdino: no hurry, keep me posted! (the tests will be the longer part I guess)
<jokerdino> i am looking forward to the tests now. :)
<didrocks> ;)
<jokerdino> ok i shall get back to my workplace :)
<didrocks> heh
<jokerdino> have a good day didrocks.
<didrocks> thanks, you too jokerdino!
<amithkk> didrocks: can you elaborate a bit on the tests
<didrocks> amithkk: sure, so all code entering unity now needs tests
<didrocks> for testing the wrapper, I would say:
<didrocks> import the unity python file (not sure how it works when you have no .py at the end)
<amithkk> oh, it works
<amithkk> :D
<didrocks> waow, never tried that TBH :p
<didrocks> then change some keys in the unit test module in the Setup() phase
<didrocks> calling each of your functions
<didrocks> and check that it's reverted to the default
<didrocks> (meaning in the setup() phase, you need to get the default)
<amithkk> oh
<amithkk> I see :d
<amithkk> *:D
<amithkk> thanks didrocks
<amithkk> cya later
<didrocks> yw ;) good luck amithkk!
<Trevinho> tsit would be nice if you add that
<balloons> anyone still about who can chat about in some detail about autopilot?
<bschaefer> balloons, hmm it depends on the details, what are your interested in?
<balloons> bschaefer, how well can this work on gtk apps? Or really any non-unity app (qt or not)?
<bschaefer> balloons, your talking about the autopilot tests in unity right?
<balloons> it appears that I could use the fallback libraries to just screenscrape using python-xlib
<balloons> I am talking about using autopilot for something besides unity
<bschaefer> balloons, yes, we were using gtk apps before but they kept getting changed upstream...
<bschaefer> so yes, it will work on non unity stuff any app you can open
<bschaefer> what are you trying to do with the app and autopilot?
<bschaefer> like open it, check menus are working etc?
<balloons> bschaefer, nothing as of yet.. I just recently went to look at it again. I did some prototyping of automating installs via the gui to test the ubiquity UI
<MCR1> Hi bschaefer :)
<bschaefer> MCR1, hello
<bschaefer> balloons, oo that would be interesting...but yeah the autopilot can use X
<bschaefer> and move the mouse and do keyboard stuff
<bschaefer> balloons, here is the current X emulator autopilot uses: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~autopilot/autopilot/trunk/view/head:/autopilot/emulators/X11.py
<balloons> bschaefer, if you really want to see it, there's a lp branch and video :-)
<bschaefer> I can look at the video :)
<balloons> the point is -- it "appears" like I could implement my ideas into autopilot and just use that
<balloons> bschaefer, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Owdb8oMRT8o&feature=g-upl
<bschaefer> yes! The autopilot branch there is nice because it comes with all those emulators already
<bschaefer> so you don't have to mess with X as much :)
<balloons> bschaefer, I enjoyed removing the fear of messing with X by hacking that together :-)
<bschaefer> oo ok, hmm so you want autopilot to know about the buttons as well?
<bschaefer> X isn't too bad haha
<balloons> but the end result is I have some nice utility functions that I would like to use.. overall it would work well to slot into a more established project
<bschaefer> for gtk or qt
<balloons> so for qt -- afaik, autopilot can use introspection
<balloons> for gtk only scraping is possible, yes/
<balloons> ?
<bschaefer> that would be interesting, hmm yeah those details are a bit more then I would know off the top of my head
<bschaefer> I would want to say yes, but thomi would be someone you would want to talk to :)
 * bschaefer just writes AP tests for unity
<balloons> yes -- I basically haven't seen autopilot in about 9 months or so?
<balloons> so I am sure things have come along :-)
<bschaefer> o yes, AP is a lot better now
<bschaefer> it isn't stuff into unity anymore
<bschaefer> stuffed*
<balloons> which is good, because I've gotten to the point where I want to use it :-)
<bschaefer> if you want to take a look at the code
<bschaefer> https://code.launchpad.net/~autopilot/autopilot/trunk
<bschaefer> or just a bzr branch lp:autopilot
<bschaefer> it actually looks like there is a qt introspection already in there :)
<bschaefer> and gtk
<balloons> excellent.. thanks for the info
<bschaefer> np! good luck!
<balloons> looks like this is definitely a canindate to adopt
<davidcalle> Mirv, around?
<MCR1> bschaefer: I got another fix :)
<MCR1> bschaefer: Actually someone reported that it is possible to use the showdesktop and fadetodesktop plug-ins together with Unity, if Unity is loaded before any of those plug-ins. I tested this report with showdesktop and it works, which now makes it possible to slide windows out of view when showdesktop'd when Unity-3d runs for the first time ! YEAH.
<bschaefer> MCR1, cool, where is the branch!
<MCR1> working on it, but tested the fix already 8-)
<bschaefer> awesome
<MCR1> bschaefer: Soon you will be able to slide windows out of view with Unity running, which is really awesome :-D
<bschaefer> MCR1, isn't that what show desktop the plugin does?
<MCR1> You have seen the effect already IIRC ;)
<MCR1> Yes, but it was never working in tandem with Unity-3d
<MCR1> because you have to make sure it gets activated after unityshell, which fixes that then...
<bschaefer> oo, well thats odd...
<bschaefer> well I can't even get unity working atm :( (hopefully soon)
<MCR1> wish you all the best
<bschaefer> thank
<bschaefer> s
<MCR1> I'll ping you soon ;)
<bschaefer> well im not sure if I can review it, unless I get unity work :)
<MCR1> wish you all the best again :)
<bschaefer> well more compiz is broken for me which makes unity broken
<MCR1> why ?
<bschaefer> it seems I compiz is failing to build from trunk, which causes unity to not build
<MCR1> hmmm
<bschaefer> but I decided to re build everything fresh (deleting the unity I had compiled) so now no unity :)
<MCR1> here Compiz trunk (from PPA) works as I am already seeing the cube fix which was the last fix
<bschaefer> what rev is the ppa?
<bschaefer> because the rev that broke things for me was 3420
<MCR1> 1 moment, I'll make sure
<MCR1> r3430, but grmpf - the cube transparency issue is not fully fixed
<bschaefer> wth...
<MCR1> ?
<bschaefer> well r3430 > 3420 which means it is somehow working in the ppa
<MCR1> yes, unity is also almost trunk here - r2844
<bschaefer> hmm
<thomi> balloons: ping>?
<balloons> thomi, pong
<thomi> balloons: hey - you were talking about autopilot & Gtk apps before?
<balloons> thomi, yes indeed
<thomi> I only just read the scrollback :)
<thomi> ok, so there's experimental support for using autopilot for both Gtk and Qt applications
<thomi> balloons: I'm presenting this at the PS sprint - perhaps we can catch up then, or at UDS?
<balloons> thomi, I won't be at the sprint this time around
<balloons> I will be at UDS of course ;-) And yes, I know Martin was talking about some workshops you wnated to do
<thomi> ok, cool
<thomi> well, hopefully we can sort something out
<balloons> thomi, that would be good. The timing is perfect as next cycle will see us getting into this
<thomi> cool :)
<MCR1> bschaefer: I am ready if you are ;)
<MCR1> smspillaz: Hi :) Are you here ?
<bschaefer> MCR1, still working on fixing my problem :), link the branch and Ill get to it when I can
<MCR1> Haha, a 3 line fix - and so much work explaining the situation, testing and getting stuff ready (and it should go to unity 6.0 compiz-precise as well...
<MCR1> bschaefer: Best station to start is bug 1067534
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1067534 in Unity ""Show desktop" plug-in actually works with Unity when ensured that it is loaded after unityshell" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1067534
<MCR1> I have to thank megatron, because he actually found out a manual solution to make showdesktop work with Unity-3d: https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/1063171/comments/8
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1063171 in Unity ""Fade to Desktop" and "Show desktop" plug-ins should be automagically disabled and hidden in CCSM if the Ubuntu Unity Plugin is enabled" [Low,In progress]
<bschaefer> awesome, ill take a look when I get a chance :)
<MCR1> Here are the branches:
<MCR1> 1. Unity: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/unity/unity.merge-fix1067534
<MCR1> 2. Compiz: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-fix1067534
<MCR1> ups, better:
<MCR1> 1. https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/unity/unity.merge-fix1067534/+merge/129999
<MCR1> 2. https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-fix1067534/+merge/130001
#ubuntu-unity 2012-10-17
<MCR1> didrocks: Hi :) Got 3 minutes ?
<didrocks> MCR1: not really, already late for a meeting TBH…
<didrocks> I'm sure sil2100 or Mirv or upstream can help you :)
<MCR1> didrocks: ok, no stress, thx-.
<MCR1> duflu: Hi :) Have you seen bug 1067534 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1067534 in Unity ""Show desktop" plug-in actually works with Unity when ensured that it is loaded after unityshell" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1067534
<MCR1> I swear it will be the last showdesktop related fix for a while ;)
<MCR1> smspillaz: Are you here ?
<bschaefer> MCR1, heey sorry still have a broken unity haha
<MCR1> bschaefer: Now I can tell you, that you should go to sleep, haha :)
<bschaefer> MCR1, yeeah
<MCR1> Which time do you have now ?
<bschaefer> umm a bit after midnight
<bschaefer> not to bad
<bschaefer> and on that note, im off to bed.
<bschaefer> MCR1, hopefully Ill get my unity up and running tomorrow (most of the problems are fixed now)
<MCR1> I hope so too as you are my main Unity testing connection ;)
<MCR1> sil2100, Mirv, Trevinho: Anyone here who has 3 minutes ?
<MCR1> om26er: Hi :) Unity bugmaster is needed !
<om26er> lol
<duflu> MCR1: Haven't looked yet. Too many emergencies today :(
<om26er> MCR1, hey
<duflu> (emergencies for developers, not for the 12.10 release :)
<MCR1> duflu: Ok, thx - but it is easy - you would understand it in 1 minute...
<MCR1> om26er: I fixed bug 1067534 and it would be nice if you could take a look and confirm the fix if possible...
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1067534 in Unity ""Show desktop" plug-in actually works with Unity when ensured that it is loaded after unityshell" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1067534
<om26er> MCR1, just wondering, do minimize window previews work with this as well?
<MCR1> You mean the Alt-Tab ones ?
<om26er> i.e. if a window is minimized does its preview appear in alt-` ?
<om26er> yeah
<MCR1> I will check it, but they should.
<MCR1> because they will still use the Unity code...
<MCR1> but I will re-check that to make sure
 * om26er wonders if there was a show-desktop plugin in compiz why was it redone inside Unity
<om26er> + I agree show desktop fade currently is Meh...
<MCR1> om26er: I do not change any default behavior, just add the possibility to use showdesktop
<MCR1> om26er: The test needs 3 minutes, because I have to reapply my fixes...
<MCR1> om26er: Minimized window previews still work, just tested. :)
<om26er> MCR1, i am building your branches and see how it goes, will tell you in a bit
<MCR1> om26er: As far as I know the internal fadetodesktop function had to be written because of the window previews in the Switcher...
<MCR1> om26er: Thanks a lot.
<MCR1> om26er: You will see show desktop sliding windows for the first time running with Unity-3d then... 8-)
<Trevinho> MCR1: need anything? :)
<Mirv> MCR1: I guess the need went by already? :)
<MCR1> om26er: I have added test cases to the bug report :)
<om26er> MCR1, just saw, compiz have build now unity will
<MCR1> Trevinho: Yes - could you make sure that my new fixes go to Precise as well, because otherwise there might be minor regressions for users who made showdesktop manually start after unityshell ?
<MCR1> Trevinho: We now prevent the use of showdesktop together with unityshell, but we just have to ensure it is loaded after unityshell :)
<didrocks> this kind of setting doesn't change the load plugin order
<didrocks> it's only if you load ccsm
<didrocks> and remove/readd a plugin
<MCR1> didrocks: It works perfectly though.
<didrocks> MCR1: maybe if you remove/add a plugin, but if you added it before, like as you said in precise
<didrocks> and the plugin is in the order before the unityshell one
<didrocks> this change won't impact anything
<didrocks> the plugin won't be loaded after
<didrocks> you will have to go to ccsm
<didrocks> and remove/readd a plugin
<MCR1> didrocks: Yes - this is exactly what you have to do to enable showdesktop :)
<didrocks> MCR1: this won't fix for people in precise who already enabled it
<MCR1> didrocks: Before it would not work - now it does
<MCR1> didrocks: but they can fix it then by disabling and re-enabling
<didrocks> how it wouldn't work?
<didrocks> yeah
<MCR1> didrocks: it simply would not work at all
 * didrocks just has an horrible doubt about the fix, suddently
<didrocks> lte me check something
<MCR1> I have added test cases
<didrocks> MCR1: did you try with the cube?
<MCR1> didrocks: See here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1063171/comments/8
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1063171 in unity (Ubuntu Quantal) ""Fade to Desktop" and "Show desktop" plug-ins should be automagically disabled and hidden in CCSM if the Ubuntu Unity Plugin is enabled" [Undecided,In progress]
 * didrocks remembers of all the drama on bug #711561
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 711561 in unity (Ubuntu) "Compiz won't allow Desktop Cube plugin to load with unity" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711561
<didrocks> finally the fix was to https://code.launchpad.net/~alanbell/unity/removelargedesktopdependency/+merge/93687
<MCR1> didrocks: but this was a dependency change, no ?
<MCR1> didrocks: I am doing a requirement "after" change.
<MCR1> *just
<MCR1> I have tested everything in 99 ways. No breakage nowhere - do not worry. :)
<didrocks> MCR1: just try with your previous fix (the one which is in SRU0) to have cube enabled please :)
<MCR1> I have the cube enabled and it works
<MCR1> also with my new fixes
<MCR1> recent Unity and Compiz trunk
<MCR1> I even have the most recent fix duflu made (cube top and bottom caps transparency)
<didrocks> MCR1: ok, and it was working with your previous fix as well?
<didrocks> MCR1: just the "+feature" one
<MCR1> didrocks: I can ensure that everything works, yes
<davidcalle> Mirv, didrocks, are we still open for SRU0?
<didrocks> MCR1: please do :)
 * didrocks let Mirv answering
<MCR1> didrocks: ?
<didrocks> 10:34:58       MCR1 | didrocks: I can ensure that everything works, yes
<didrocks> -> please ensure it works with the SRU0 version :p
<didrocks> only the +feature one
<MCR1> didrocks: Hmm, I currently do not have Precise here, just Quantal...
<didrocks> MCR1: I mean on Quantal
<om26er> MCR1, it seems i broke my install somehow
<om26er> by install compiz from source
<om26er> now i only have a desktop background :/
<didrocks> MCR1: on quantal, try your +feature thingy (not the latest proposal, the previous one)
<didrocks> MCR1: and try to enable cube
<MCR1> om26er: Oh sh*t, sorry for causing troubles - but I am sure that my changes did not cause that
<MCR1> didrocks: Aye Aye, sir :)
<om26er> yeah ofcourse your changes are unrelated, i should build compiz more often ;-)
<didrocks> MCR1: thanks :)
<MCR1> om26er: You could have changed just the xml files (3 lines) to test it :-[ - I should have told you that probably...
<sil2100> davidcalle: what's up?
 * MCR1 has now disabled and re-enabled the cube and is sure it works 8-)
<MCR1> didrocks: Done. No regressions.
<didrocks> MCR1: ok, thanks!
<davidcalle> sil2100, heya. https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-lens-photos/+bug/1058061 & https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-lens-videos/+bug/1066957 Both fixes are already in trunk for the two lenses.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1058061 in unity-lens-photos (Ubuntu) "/usr/lib/unity-lens-photos/unity-lens-photos:TypeError:<module>:__init__:__init__:_get_accounts_for_service:constructor" [Undecided,New]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1066957 in Unity Videos Lens "[SRU] Default lenses results should appear above the shopping category" [Medium,In progress]
<Mirv> davidcalle: not really, everything packaged :)
<sil2100> davidcalle: is it high-priority?
<Mirv> davidcalle: open for SRU-1, though!
<sil2100> davidcalle: if it is, and also relatively safe, we can cherry-pick it and distro patch...
<Mirv> of course, it all depends on criticality
<sil2100> But let Mirv decide ;)
<Mirv> davidcalle: is it the new video-lens commit? the package was done before it
<davidcalle> Mirv, sil2100, the first one is a random dbus crash for the Photos lens, which is quite frequent in errors.ubuntu.com and has been fixed by a release team member. It's high priority.
<Mirv> davidcalle: ok, we haven't been handling photo lens yet
<Mirv> regarding sru-0
<Mirv> I'm cherry-picking the content order thing, as it was supposed to be done similar to the other lenses
<davidcalle> Mirv, about the video lens one, it's not high priority and there is a related fix by mhr3 in the SRU list I think, which makes it less visible.
<davidcalle> Mirv, but if you are ok with cherry picking it for sru-0, it's great
<Mirv> davidcalle: it's not marked high but it's pretty much wanted anyhow
<Mirv> didrocks: I'm updating the video lens packaging branch with the cherry pick soonish
<didrocks> Mirv: ok
<MCR1> didrocks: The only regression I could possibly think of is that someone already has enabled showdesktop in CCSM although it does not work - I am not 100% sure what happens, but I will test this low-probability case also to make 1000% sure
<davidcalle> Mirv, thanks!
<MCR1> didrocks: Probably Compiz/Unity will start normally and the conflict will just be visible to the user if he changes the showdesktop/fadedesktop settings in CCSM, but I'll check that case to make sure
<didrocks> MCR1: please ensure :)
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: added a test to https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/launcher_selection_changed_fix_1067358/+merge/129923
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: looking
<MCR1> didrocks: I tested the low-probability case also now :) - with success - if the plug-in showdesktop or fadedesktop is already enabled and then conflicts with unityshell after the update it will be ignored until the user changes his settings in CCSM - disabling and re-enabling will lead to a dialogue explaining the situation...
<didrocks> MCR1: excellent, thanks!
<MCR1> didrocks: But ideally my new fix should go to SRU as well now...
<didrocks> MCR1: would be SRU1
<MCR1> didrocks: ok.
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: i'm not ultra happy with the way i "fake" the closing of the quicklist, but getting the quicklist to emit that ubus message meant lots of modifications of the existing code, so i went the "faking" way, i can try to make the needed modifications for the quicklist to send that message if you prefer
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: if you think it's a cleaner design, ok... For trunk it's better if we add the best code we can, for Q even not the cleanest solution is ok, until is working and tested
<MCR1> didrocks: Do you know the showdesktop plug-in and its functionality ?
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: about the test... ProcessMessages can also stay as an TestLauncherController member function (so it is not lost between tests), and rename as ProcessUbusMessage... or smomething...
<didrocks> MCR1: sorry no, and TBH I'm really busy with serious upgrade issues right now
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: problem is, i need a way to get to the quicklist from the launchercontroller, which probably means making the _quicklist of LauncherIcon accessible via a function, not sure if we want that
<didrocks> with things we support officially
<MCR1> didrocks: sure. Best wishes that everything works clean and without troubles from me ;)
<didrocks> thanks :)
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: about the tests
<Trevinho> 94	+  ASSERT_EQ(last_selection_change, "Dash Home");
<Trevinho> 98	+  ASSERT_EQ(last_selection_change, "Ubuntu One");
<Trevinho> They're correct until someone would not change the .desktop files we have by default in our testing launcherModel... Overall in the tests I've also tried not to be directly connected to that... Instead I think you should just compare these strings with the selected icon's text you expect to have there
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: it should be trivial to do, just ensure that the icon in the model that should be selected matches that text
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> ok, fixed strings and the processmessages function
<tsdgeos> let's see how ugly is to get to the quicklist to close it from there
<jokerdino> hey devs, how do i restart unity inside unity.cmake without using subprocess?
<Trevinho> jokerdino: inside cmake?
<jokerdino> hm yes.
<Trevinho> jokerdino: mh, I just run unity in a shell..
<jokerdino> i am putting back unity --reset and was wondering if i really have to subprocess unity
<jokerdino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1284694/
<didrocks> jokerdino: just call the function to start it, there is one :)
<jokerdino> the process_and_start_unity() ?
<didrocks> jokerdino: well, the current code should be fine
<didrocks> you call your code in the optoin
<mhr3> didrocks, didn't you have lots of concerns about compiz and resetting dconf?
<didrocks> don't exit, then you have run_unity() which is called
<jokerdino> hm alright then. thanks!
<didrocks> mhr3: good catch! jokerdino: what I did before is to stop unity/compiz first
<didrocks> mhr3: because resetting the keys below compiz's feet isn't a good idea
<didrocks> jokerdino: ^
<jokerdino> so, we stop unity / compiz?
<didrocks> jokerdino: so please do test that a lot, with changing plugins key (like adding new plugin, reset that)
<didrocks> if you don't want to stop unity/compiz
<didrocks> and see if the changes are picked
<jokerdino> yeah, i am going to compile from source and see how it goes :)
<didrocks> like, compiz doesn't roll back on shutdown
<didrocks> :)
<jokerdino> ok will get back when in doubt
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: updated to include the non-fake quicklist closing, what do you think? https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/launcher_selection_changed_fix_1067358/+merge/129923
<jokerdino> didrocks:  before i get to compiling, can you please check if i am sane enough? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1284718/
<didrocks> jokerdino: it does look sane to me, just ensure about the "changing keys under compiz feet"
<jokerdino> i put in a killall compiz before resetting unity.
<jokerdino> but i'll test it out just in case
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: llooks good
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: approved
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: oki, i'll create the 6.0 one now
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: thansk
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: here it comes https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/launcher_selection_changed_fix_1067358_for_6.0/+merge/130080
<Trevinho> cool, approved
<tar-dingens> hi
<tar-dingens> i am using unity on ubuntu 12.10 with the fglrx driver on an amd radeon hd 5450
<tar-dingens> i have tearing when moving windows but only in a small area in the top left
<tar-dingens> i can avoid this tearing when enabling tear free desktop in the catalyst control center but this makes some animinations really slow and laggy
<tar-dingens> for example the unity preview feature
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: so continuing to scratching my itches i've created https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/fix_panek_title_escaping_1067357/+merge/130111 that fixes the problem with the data of UBUS_LAUNCHER_SELECTION_CHANGED already being escaped and the double escaping made stuff like "d&amp;inici" appear instead of "d'inici"
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: how would you suggest to unit test that?
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: unfortunately we don't have unit test for the panel yet... You can create one if you want, or use Autopilot
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: ah, one thing... Since you're there... I think that we actually should remove this: bold_label << "<b>" << _panel_title << "</b>";
<Trevinho> the anel should be wrong only if the font is bold
<Trevinho> I think we're wrong in forcing this
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: also...
<Trevinho> 21	-  glib::String escaped(g_markup_escape_text(_panel_title.c_str(), -1));
<Trevinho> This is wrong, tough... or if there's a maximized window with a special char, or an app name with a special key that won't work
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: i moved that up
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: ah, yeah... sorry, I thought you were adding that on the ubus callback
<Trevinho> sorry
<tsdgeos> well, i could "unescape" the ubus stuff
<tsdgeos> but i didn't find the unescape function
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: you sure i should mix the <b> thing with my fix?
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: well, since you're changing that function...
<tsdgeos> ok
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: however probably, even if it could lead to some code duplication just adding the unescaping inside OnLauncherKeyNavEnded and OnLauncherSelectionChanged could leave the refresh title cleaner, so we're sure the escaping is always done...
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: agreed, but do you know if there's a unescaping function? i couldn't find it
<Trevinho> isn't g_markup_escape_text working there?
<Trevinho> ahhh, wait... sorry
<didrocks> popey: do you have any news of the FTBFS in staging fixing? Nux is still in FTBFS state and makes unity FTBFS
 * popey looks 
<mhr3> fginther, seems like this irc works better atm :)
<fginther> mhr3 indeed
<mhr3> fginther, so what's up?
<fginther> mhr3, I migrated the auto merger for lp:unity-lens-videos/remote-videos-scope-trunk to a new jenkins job and it picked up a rather old MP of yours:
<fginther> https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity-lens-videos/fix-1058097/+merge/126956
<fginther> mhr3 it failed due to a config issue on the builder host. But before I re-approve, I just want to check to see if this is still a valid MP
 * mhr3 tries to open
<mhr3> launchpad freezes
<davidcalle> mhr3, fginther, this fix is in distro, somehow.
<mhr3> damn, i can't even access my mail
<amithkk> Hey
<davidcalle> mhr3, fginther, distro and trunk. Doesn't seem valid anymore.
<amithkk> https://code.launchpad.net/~amith/unity/unity-reset-fix/+merge/130146
<amithkk> I've asked for a merge review
<amithkk> All the intendation errors have been fixed
<mhr3> fginther, right, there's some merge mixup in that branch, but it was landed already
<fginther> mhr3, davidcalle. I agree.
<jokerdino> didrocks: can you take a look at the merge request? https://code.launchpad.net/~amith/unity/unity-reset-fix/+merge/130146
<jokerdino> i accidentally fixed the weird indentation. is that alright?
<didrocks> jokerdino: yeah, I saw it, it looks good (and great for the identation fix) :) it just need the automated tests now
<jokerdino> okay. i'll write the tests now. :) thanks!
<didrocks> jokerdino: otherwise, all looks good to me! good work :)
<didrocks> jokerdino: just ensure that it's well tested with changing a lot of keys and getting reset called (with changing plugins list for instance)
<jokerdino> okay. i'll take a look at the current tests and use it as a template :)
<didrocks> as compiz has a history to not like changing the config under its feet :)
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> good luck!
<amithkk> didrocks: happens with custom plugins
<jokerdino> okay noted. also didrocks, should unity --reset reset to the default compiz plugis?
<didrocks> jokerdino: yeah, I think so
<didrocks> jokerdino: like some people are lost by enabling a conflicting plugin in ccsm
<didrocks> and no more unity
<jokerdino> ok, in that case, we need to do add a couple more lines then.
<amithkk> \o/
<didrocks> so reset should give the supported configuration back
<amithkk> one more doubt didrocks
<didrocks> yes? ;)
<amithkk> in the lines with
<amithkk> if options.reset_icons:
<amithkk>         reset_launcher_icons ()
<amithkk> shouldnt it be if options.reset-icons
<amithkk> so that it follows the other args?
<amithkk> didrocks: --^
<didrocks> one sec :)
<didrocks> amithkk: the option is --reset-icons
<didrocks> then, it's translated to options.reset_icons by optparse
<amithkk> I see
<didrocks> because you can't have: var-like-that in python
<amithkk> ooh I never know that
<amithkk> \o/
<amithkk> Thanks
<didrocks> you learn it soon enough and hardly normally :-)
<didrocks> yw!
<MCR1> didrocks: because we are talking about Compiz and plug-ins here, do you have 3 minutes to take a look at a 3 line fix ?
<didrocks> MCR1: still configuration change? :p
<MCR1> no, still showdesktop stuff :P
<didrocks> MCR1: I hardly have the time to once again build and test compiz today TBH :p
<didrocks> I can give you my opinion though :)
<MCR1> you do just need your logic - it is tested already by me and om26er
<MCR1> bug 1067534
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1067534 in Unity ""Show desktop" plug-in actually works with Unity when ensured that it is loaded after unityshell" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1067534
<MCR1> the branches fixing it are linked :)
<MCR1> https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-fix1067534/+merge/130001 and
<MCR1> https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/unity/unity.merge-fix1067534/+merge/129999
<MCR1> didrocks: Short description: Makes showdesktop plug-in work with Unity-3d for the first time :)
<didrocks> MCR1: it looks good to me, but I don't ack branch I don't test :)
<MCR1> didrocks: ok, thx a lot.
<didrocks> yw ;)
<davidcalle> sil2100, Mirv, about the Photos lens SRU, is it on track? Should I do anything to help?
<sil2100> davidcalle: not sure how Mirv, but from what I know up until now we didn't really take care of the photo lens - Mirv ^ ?
<balloons> ping thomi
<om26er> aint that too early for him ?
<balloons> it's hard to know early from late :-)
<ahayzen> Hi, anyone know how to close the Unity.MusicPlayer in Python 3 correctly as I am getting errors back the second time I open? Many thanks, Andy
<andyrock> Mirv, ping
<sil2100> andyrock: I think Mirv is EOD already
<andyrock> sil2100, ok thank you... :)
<andyrock> sil2100, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1067742
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1067742 in Unity "Failing make check test: TestUnitySettings.FormFactorChangedSignal_Extern_OtherKeys" [Undecided,New]
<andyrock> can you reproduce it?
<sil2100> andyrock: looking
<andyrock> it's a failing test
<sil2100> andyrock: I remember having some problems, but I'll check now, one moment
<andyrock> yeah there is a crash in Launcher.DNDsomethig
<andyrock> *thing
<andyrock> can't remember the name atm
<popey> andyrock, is there a way to trigger it for that specific test? if I run "make check" it segfaults after a load of tests
<andyrock> popey, you can do ./test/test-gtest --gtest_filter="..."
<andyrock> in you build directory
<andyrock> *your
<popey> where ... is the name of the test andyrock ?
<andyrock> yup
<andyrock> something like that
<andyrock> TestLauncher.*
<popey> k
 * sil2100 is building
<popey> andyrock, do you mean ./tests/test-gtest-something? dbus/service/xless?
<andyrock> yup
<popey> which? :)
<popey> there's three there
<andyrock> which test do you want to run?
<popey> I don't know, you're asking me to reproduce an issue :)
<om26er> th th th ?
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> 26%...
<andyrock> popey, sil2100 /tests/test-gtest --gtest_filter="TestUnitySettings.FormFactorChangedSignal_Extern_OtherKeys"
<andyrock> :)
<popey> there is no such file tests/test-gtest
<popey> thats my point, there's ./tests/test-gtest-dbus  ./tests/test-gtest-service and ./tests/test-gtest-xless
<andyrock> mmm do you have google-mock installed?
<popey> yes
<popey> bah
<popey> lemme try again
<andyrock> this is weird
<popey> no, its my fault
<andyrock> that command works for me
<sil2100> andyrock: I'm still building the source eh
<sil2100> 53%
<andyrock> sil2100, i think that popey get the crash in TestLauncher.*
<popey> andyrock, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1285411
<andyrock> because
<popey> bah
<popey> typo
<andyrock> he did
<andyrock> cmake ..
<andyrock> and make check
<popey> andyrock, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1285413
<andyrock> so the launcher can't find the assets
<andyrock> popey, cool the test is ok
<andyrock> popey, i need to ping Mirv tomorrow
<popey> andyrock, I do get segfaults tho
<popey> andyrock, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1285416
<andyrock> popey, yeah your PKGDATADIR is not correctly setted
<popey> O RLY
<andyrock> i think that make install
<andyrock> should fix2 your
<andyrock> "fix"
<andyrock> issue
<andyrock> of course unity should not crash if the launcher can't fint the png assets
 * popey tries
<sil2100> popey: oh
<sil2100> I always run cmake -DCMAKE_INSTAL_PREFIX=/usr ../
<popey> and -j256 yeah?
<andyrock> ahahh
<popey> :þ
<sil2100> I only have 4 :(
<sil2100> ;p
<andyrock> sil2100, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1062287
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1062287 in unity (Ubuntu) "Week 40 - The device launcher icon does not appear in the launch" [Undecided,New]
<andyrock> that manual test has been removed in unity trunk and 6.0
<popey> thanks andyrock will get it removed
<popey> their test database is not up to date, will sync it
<andyrock> popey, ah ok :)
<andyrock> om26er, ping
<om26er> andyrock, hey
<andyrock> om26er, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/5.0/+bug/1036231/comments/15
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 5 in Launchpad itself "Plone Placeless Translation Service metadata missing from po files" [Low,Fix released]
<andyrock> ubot5 is wrong :)
<om26er> andyrock, yeah, what about that comment ?
<om26er> andyrock, is that possible for you to work on a fix for precise?
<andyrock> om26er, are you really sure that bugs affects unity/5.0 too?
<andyrock> i don't have a precise machine ATM
<om26er> well it should afaik it has been there since launcher was resizable,,
 * om26er tries
<om26er> yeah definitely there
<om26er> its not that important, i just saw it was a one liner so though we should backport
<andyrock> yeah i'll backport it :)
<andyrock> thank you
<MCR1> Trevinho: Thanx 4 approving my branches, but it seems now Jenkins has problems - I think they need re-approval (E: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/atk1.0/libatk1.0-data_2.5.91-0ubuntu1_all.deb: 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.184 80])
#ubuntu-unity 2012-10-18
<Mirv> hmm, what's the easiest way to run a single (make check) test in Unity?
<Mirv> funny, though, the one test that failed yesterday doesn't fail anymore
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: sorry i got sidetracked yesterday, what was the decision with https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/fix_panek_title_escaping_1067357/+merge/130111 ? Remove the "<b>" and what for the unit test?
<MCR1> Hi :) Just FYI: After recent Updates to unityshell.xml.in (Ubuntu Unity Plugin) some manual tests have to be adjusted and corrected - I will do that, expect this to be finished in the next days... I will also try to improve the general style and readability of Unity's manual tests and fix other bugs and typos I've encountered there...
<MCR1> I think quality of bug reports from the Testhouse should improve also, if the instructions for testing get better. In the process of fixing them I can learn more of Unity's features it seems as some of the tests reveal unknown and otherwise hidden Unity features to me 8-)
<MCR1> didrocks: Hi :) FYI ^^
<didrocks> MCR1: excellent work! keep those improvments coming :)
<didrocks> thanks ;)
<MCR1> didrocks: Sure, will do :)
<MCR1> Compiz/Unity is getting better every day 8-)
<didrocks> indeed!
<MCR1> Although the GLES merge thingy was a shock 4 me initially :-D
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: yeah, agree on removing the <b>... It's fine escaping as you do, but please add a comment stating that when we get the comment from switcher/launcher that has been already escaped
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: for tests, see if you can add an unit test
<prometoys> hey, where I find unity release notes or whats new/changed in unity 6.6
<didrocks> prometoys: look at the ubuntu package changelog, you have the full change list for each unity release
<Mirv> davidcalle: hi! would you mind if I did a little twist on the video lens repo? I'd push my branch that didn't include the rev 100 for the upstream release (but is included by cherry-picking in ubuntu), and then merge your fix-home-ordering again on top of that?
<davidcalle> Mirv, no problem.
<Mirv> davidcalle: ok, thanks
<Mirv> davidcalle: and let's get back with the photo lens at some point as well :)
<davidcalle> Mirv, thanks, sil2100 told me last night that he would be ok to put some time in it today.
<Mirv> davidcalle: ah, ok, that's nice if that's true, and then there's always the next day...
<Mirv> davidcalle: done (video-lens), the only difference is the release commit and your newest change being now rev 101
<sil2100> Mirv: I'll take care of it ASAP ;)
<slovdahl> I might have found quite a serious regression in unity after I upgraded from precise
<slovdahl> I'm unable to open the launcher by moving the mouse to the left of the screen
<MCR1> slovdahl: Nvidia gfx ?
<slovdahl> yes
<MCR1> update your driver then ;)
<slovdahl> I see
<slovdahl> explains why I didn't find any bug about it :)
<slovdahl> I've gone through a lot of bugs on https://launchpad.net/unity/+bugs
<MCR1> slovdahl: There is a bug report iirc
<slovdahl> okay, then I'm just very bad at searching
<MCR1> bug 1047467
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1047467 in unity (Ubuntu) "launcher does not reveal when set to auto-hide and mouse is moved to left side or top left corner" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1047467
<MCR1> and bug 1057000
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1057000 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu Precise) "[Ubuntu 12.04.1/12.10] nVidia drivers 304.51 prevent autohidden Unity launcher from revealing" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1057000
<slovdahl> thanks for helping out anyway
<MCR1> np, yw
<MCR1> smspillaz: : We have another important bugfix here: https://code.launchpad.net/~sampo555/compiz/fix-1063871/+merge/130321
<MCR1> smspillaz: Hi :), btw
<MCR1> smspillaz: I have tested it and it works as expected.
<MCR1> Trevinho: Hi :) Got a minute ?
<Trevinho> MCR1: hey, yep
<MCR1> this one needs approval: https://code.launchpad.net/~sampo555/compiz/fix-1063871/+merge/130321
<MCR1> It is not by me but worx perfectly
<MCR1> Trevinho: In bug 1068173 I attached a video showing that finally you can use grid with gedit
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1068173 in Compiz "[Multimonitor] [Grid] plug-in: The window snapping does not follow the preview, but uses the display the mousepointer is on when the mousebutton gets released" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1068173
<MCR1> Trevinho: This video shows that the bug is fixed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/1068173/+attachment/3402754/+files/Grid-does-not-always-follow-the-preview.webm
<MCR1> and shows another bug also
<Trevinho> MCR1: yes, I'm downloading it
<MCR1> Trevinho: thx - sorry for pushing the merges so hard, but I know that it is motivating if stuff gets merged and de-motivating if not
<Trevinho> eheh, yeah, I agree
<Trevinho> MCR1: however, fix looks good... But probably smspillaz wants some form of testing... I'll wait him
<MCR1> ok, np
<neo_> can anyone help me? i installed 12.10 and i can't enter the unity. I am in init3 now because when i boot, i pass the login screen but then unity stops to load or something
<neo_> i can only see the background and when i run alt+f2, i can see run txtbox bottom right on the screen. but i can't actually run any gui app...
<neo_> i have dell xps m1530 with nvidia 8600gs and nvidia-current package installed
<neo_> anyone have idea oh whats happening here?
<neo_> the system is updated (when i ran apt-get upgrade i had compiz and few other packages updated)
<neo_> bzzz, this channel is dead?
#ubuntu-unity 2012-10-19
<duflu> MCR1: Just a warning; UDS is on for the next 2 weeks, so you might not get any/many code reviews or responses till that's over on 5 November. At least last time, not many code reviews got done during that period.
<sil2100> davidcalle: hi!
<davidcalle> sil2100, heya
<AlanBell> can someone point me at the documentation on how the privacy option works to prevent lenses getting internet results?
<AlanBell> what do I have to do in a lens/scope to obey the request?
<davidcalle> AlanBell, the best I have is a Python sample from the Photos lens for this, would that be ok?
<AlanBell> yeah, sure
<AlanBell> ok, I see it, that is a pretty nice lens to pick apart for the authenticated sources too
<davidcalle> AlanBell, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-lens-photos/unity-lens-photos/trunk/view/head:/src/flickr_scope.py What you are looking for is everything related to the self.preferences var. That should be pretty explicit. Also, a summary http://paste.ubuntu.com/1288896/
<AlanBell> not massively impressed at the way the privacy option has been done tbh, it seems far too voluntary
<AlanBell> yeah, I am just reading through http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-lens-photos/unity-lens-photos/trunk/revision/86#src/facebook_scope.py
<davidcalle> AlanBell, it was very last minute-ish
<AlanBell> yeah, I understand it was a rush, but right now you can write a silent scope that harvests every search without respecting that preference
<davidcalle> AlanBell, yes, but the API being opened to every kind of http connection and several languages, I'm not sure how it would be possible to effectively prevent any kind of remote things in a lens process.
<AlanBell> what I would have done is whitelist which scopes are allowed to listen to global search change events
<AlanBell> so then they don't get global searches, but if you click them in the lens bar you can still use them with specific lens searchs
<AlanBell> and I wouldn't let anything set visibility to false and hide from the lens bar
<AlanBell> so scope.active_global_search would return nothing for things not whitelisted for the global search
<AlanBell> however, thanks for the pointer to the photos lens, now I know how to respect that preference, and understand the online accounts integration a lot better
<davidcalle> AlanBell, I think this option has been discussed in this channel (don't remember how it went), and I agree it would be effective. But I still have mixed feelings on the constraints it puts on developers.
<AlanBell> wouldn't put any constraints on developers, all current lenses would just work
<davidcalle> AlanBell, I'm thinking about 3rd party lenses devs.
<AlanBell> what it would mean is that the GUI for turning it off and on would be a bit complicated because it would be scope based, so you would have options for photos to control picassa, flickr, shotwell, facebook independently
<AlanBell> 3rd party lens devs would just not have to worry about respecting the preferences, and you could still do a shopping lens type thing that does do internet based searches, but isn't allowed to populate the global home
<AlanBell> this checkbox is a rather blunt instrument because it requests lenses to completely turn themselves off
<AlanBell> when all I want is my search for "terminal" to not go to 15 different websites :)
<AlanBell> but hopefully this area will be enhanced in future, I will try and participate in the UDS session relevant to it
<davidcalle> AlanBell, see you there ;)
<AlanBell> sadly not, I will be remote for this one
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: changed https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/fix_panek_title_escaping_1067357/+merge/130111 to include a unittest, it involved a bit of refactoring but nothing that is too ugly i think
<davidcalle> AlanBell, :/
<sil2100> davidcalle: I have been informed by didrocks that the photo lens has been pushed to proposed \o/
<davidcalle> sil2100, didrocks, thanks!
<sil2100> yw!
<didrocks> yw ;)
<didrocks> thanks sil2100, davidcalle
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: ok, nice...
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: just few things... I'll write them on review
<tsdgeos> ok, tx
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: comments added
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: didn't make it public
<tsdgeos> just protected
<tsdgeos> but i can go the friend route if you prefer that
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: ah... mh, well, yes better to keep it private btw... since I guess that friend way could be useful for other things tooo
<tsdgeos> oki
<Rob__> I'm on 12.04 . When I click on Dash Home, Type Terminal, Terminal appears, I click on the Terminal Icon, The Terminal  appears for a second then dissappears. The app does not appear on the ALT TAB or ALT CTRL TAB LIST. Can someone help me troublehoot this pls?
<popey> Rob__, what happens if you press CTRL+ALT+T?
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: added your suggested improvements
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: approved ;)
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: do we want this for 6.0 ? include the <b> removal too?
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: it would be nice... The <b> removal should be safe since the default options make the decorations to use a bold title...
<tsdgeos> ook
 * tsdgeos starts doing the 6.0 patch
<tsdgeos> oh, the autolander complained
<tsdgeos> i can't find again what's wrong
<tsdgeos> jenkins is too hard to read
<tsdgeos> with so much builders inside builders inside projects inside stuff
<tsdgeos> is this the real error? http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity-mbs-autolanding/67/build=pbuilder,distribution=quantal,flavor=amd64/console
<trkv> Hi all, I know that the majority of ayatana developers always have a little time, but I really need help :)
<trkv> I started the question on launchpad ( https://answers.launchpad.net/indicator-messages/+question/211616 ): in short, registration process for indicator-messages has been changed somehow and I can't find the changes
<trkv> people report, that not only my application has been broken, but kopete too.
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: you need a VPN to access there...
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: or ask someone has one
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: i know
<tsdgeos> i have the vpn
<Trevinho> ah, ok
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: just that i'm usually confused with jenkins and faild to find the correct error page
<tsdgeos> now it seems i got it right
<tsdgeos> it's just jenkins that kind of broken according to mmrazik
<mmrazik> tsdgeos: regarding VPN -- you shouldn't need that. The builds should be on jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com. For some reasons unity autolanding was not configured to do so which is a (now fixed) bug
 * mmrazik is going to check the other jobs
<tsdgeos> mmrazik: so will you retrigger the job once the branch thingy is fixed?
<tsdgeos> or should we reapprove it?
<mmrazik> tsdgeos: if the packaging is fixed today I can reapprove but then I'm in CPH startin Sunday
<mmrazik> if nothing is happening just reapprove yourself
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> no hurry anyway
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: ouch, in 6.0 we don't have that StandaloneWindowManager class, only a WindowManagerDummy that is defined in WindowManager.cpp, want me to get that class out to a header or do a MockWindowManager in my test_panel_view.cpp ?
<Trevinho> MockWindowManager is fine, even if... not sure it would work without some refactoring
<Trevinho> as the WM is initialized in the init
<tsdgeos> there's a SetWindowManager
<tsdgeos> or WindowManager::SetDefault
<tsdgeos> that'd ough to help
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: what do you think of https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/compile_faster/+merge/130564 ?
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: actually I think that's a good idea
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: I also wanted to do that
<tsdgeos> :-)
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: probably the tests link time is increased?
<tsdgeos> marginally
<tsdgeos> i.e. can't really feel the difference
<Trevinho> ok
<tsdgeos> the autobuilders will also be faster
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: the only thing could cause troubles are the different implementations of some classes...
<tsdgeos> so we're being green!
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: i'd say we don't have any duplicate at the moment since otherwise the linker would complain
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: that should be fixed though... I mean, one problem we had was caused by pluginadapter that had two different implementations of the same API, and so we needed to differentiate it at link time
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: fix what? it seems it's fine for me now
<Trevinho> that not always happens... it's proven if they have different implementation, then the linker is smart enough to take the good one...
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: I mean, the PluginAdapter thing
<tsdgeos> ah
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: we had two different implementations of the same .h
<Trevinho> so... well, nice change
<doctormo-pastor> Hey everyone, I'm looking for Alberto Mardegan or any one from the online accounts team
<Daekdroom> Is there any way to reset Unity/compiz configuration now that --reset is deprecated?
<doctormo-pastor> Daekdroom: does replace work?
<Daekdroom> I don't know. I didn't try it.
<doctormo-pastor> *still* work I should say. I replace when I need to reset
<Daekdroom> Compiz was having trouble starting the Unity shell.
<Daekdroom> I tried a bunch of things, then rebooted (why not?) and it worked ok.
<doctormo-pastor> metacity --replace && unity --replace
<doctormo-pastor> mardy: I think I need to speak to you about the online accounts functionality
<doctormo-pastor> mardy: I've created a new OAUTH2 based account and built a sucessful deb. I've got it appearing in the control center config. But I'm finding it hard to debug, the first page isn't appearing as it should.
<develtech> hi
<develtech> facing issue of Ubunt Packaging
<develtech> E: Couldn't configure pre-depend perl-base for liblocale-gettext-perl, probably a dependency cycle.
<develtech> getting above error in terminal
<develtech> can some one help me to fix it
<davidcalle> mhall119, I love how everyone is jumping on your template :)
<mhall119> davidcalle: shouldn't be that many, it's not even officially ready yet
<davidcalle> mhall119, jderose, bkerensa, jbicha
<davidcalle> mhall119, hmmm, I'm a no-life creep, but you knew that already :)
<mhall119> I still can't believe you pay attention to all those wiki edit emails
<davidcalle> mhall119, you don't know the half of it... ;-) By the way, will you stay during all UDS?
<mhall119> yes, and a few days prior
<davidcalle> mhall119, I hope we'll have some time to grab a beer, we need to talk about singlet
<mhall119> davidcalle: sure
#ubuntu-unity 2012-10-20
<tgm4883> Does unity have a timeout while it's waiting for responses from scopes?
<MCR1> Mirv, Trevinho: Hi :) Sorry about the ARM build failures my latest fix in Compiz caused.
<MCR1> I now know what I have to do... Is it also okay to use #ifndef USE_GLES for the non-GLES parts ?
<MCR1> Trevinho: Something like this should work for ARM, yes ? : https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-fix1047788-screenshot-selection-rectangle-opaque/+merge/130547
<Mirv> MCR1: not sure about the usage, but no problem otherwise :) QA will probably force armhf builds in mergers anyway at some point.
<MCR1> Mirv: Thanks 4 your answer. Afaik the  Compiz/Unity merger  is already building ARM builds since r3320, no ?
<MCR1> Mirv: Compiz r3320 I mean
<MCR1> Hi :) I am proud to announce that I am working on a fix for: bug 874146
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 874146 in Compiz Core "New windows open on the wrong monitor" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874146
<MCR1> Trevinho: Are you here ?
<MCR1> Here are my fixes for bug 874146 :
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 874146 in Compiz Core "New windows open on the wrong monitor, Place Plugin settings silently ignored" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874146
<MCR1> First: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/unity/unity.merge-fix874146-place-plugin-broken/+merge/130671
<MCR1> Second: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-fix874146-place-plugin-broken/+merge/130672
<jokerdino> hey, anyone a bit familiar with where the launcher code used to be in unity 5?
<MCR1> jokerdino: plugins/unityshell/src/launcher* ?
<jokerdino> thank you.
<jokerdino> in unity 6, the launcher code is in the main directory.
<jokerdino> i was looking for the same in unity 5.
<MCR1> unity-launcher*
<MCR1> I think the code has not moved IIRC, but I am not long into this...
<MCR1> I am sure though that code related to the launcher is to be found there
<jokerdino> okay. looking.
<MCR1> jokerdino: the main stuff seems to be in /launcher ;)
<jokerdino> yes. that's what i am mumbling about :)
<MCR1> sry, I remembered wrongly
<jokerdino> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1053704 i am investigating this
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1053704 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity launcher should still have option to show device icon 'only when mounted'" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<jokerdino> do you have any input?
<MCR1> yes, - please make it configurable via unityshell
<MCR1> CCSM :)
<jokerdino> hm, so where do I start?
<jokerdino> I know this is an offday for you.. :/
<MCR1> I am just community ;)
<jokerdino> oh o.O
<jokerdino> i thought you are one of the employees. My bad.
<jokerdino> so anyway, the code to determine whether something is mounted or not is handled by CCSM?
<MCR1> no, but the settings should be
<jokerdino> where does the older gconf schema lie in?
<MCR1> see CCSM->Ubuntu Unity Plugin->Launcher tab
<jokerdino> some options went missing in 12.10 :)
<MCR1> really ?
<MCR1> which ones
<MCR1> ?
<jokerdino> like the show desktop in launcher and mounts status
<jokerdino> mounts had three status: always, never and only mounted
<MCR1> yes, that is gone
<MCR1> unfortunately
<jokerdino> they used to be in ccsm. i thought we could hack it back.
<MCR1> I would look at the diffs then
<MCR1> use bazaar explorer
<jokerdino> i am using bzr explorer :)
<jokerdino> but diffs of ccsm you mean?
<MCR1> :)
<MCR1> no, the options are in plugins/unityshell/unityshell.xml.in
<jokerdino> okay. thanks!
<MCR1> investigate the log of this file I'll say
<MCR1> then look at the diff
<jokerdino> that is really helpful. will get back when i am stuck again. :))
<MCR1> but display all files when you find it, so you know what else also changed
<MCR1> I think there was general changes in behaviour
<jokerdino> okay. will do as you say.
<MCR1> I wish you much luck (as I also like stuff to be adjustable)
<MCR1> ;)
<jokerdino> hehe
<MCR1> Grmpf, who did change <Ctrl> to <Primary> and why ? bug 1069121
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1069121 in Compiz "CCSM Compizconfig-Settings-Manager: Ctrl key has been changed to Primary, but CCSM was not informed about that change" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1069121
<mhall119> MCR1: "just community" is like saying "I'm just a part-time super hero"
<jokerdino> +1
<jokerdino> i see his name everywhere in the one file i am peeking at
<MCR1> mhall119: It has more implications ;)
<MCR1> No commit rights, No Approval Rights, No Design Rights, No Decision Rights
<MCR1> So I am fixing bugs that bother me ;)
<MCR1> Although I would really like to do more
<mhall119> MCR1: I work for Canonical, and I get none of that either
<MCR1> uh that is bad - it slows down development
<jokerdino> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk/revision/2641/launcher/DevicesSettings.h this one is interesting for mine :)
<mhall119> not really, if they let me muck around with Unity code I'd set them back years :)_
<jokerdino> i guess i am making *some* progress
<MCR1> jokerdino: Good
<MCR1> jokerdino: GREAT :)
<jokerdino> :))
<mhall119> MCR1: everybody has to submit an MP, not even Unity devs should be commiting directly to trunk without a review and approval
<jokerdino> hopefully, will get back with a patch
<jokerdino> now time to get some sleep :)
<MCR1> mhall119: Sure. It is getting better with approvals lately and they are coming faster now ;)
<MCR1> and it is a good thing that one coder controls the other's code...
<MCR1> *checks
<MCR1> mhall119: But a huge problem is that Compiz and Unity should coordinate better, after all Unity needs Compiz and Compiz controls Unity - but currently everyone cares about Unity and not enough care about Compiz, which is the greatest window manager of all times making Unity possible...
<MCR1> mhall119: Compiz got some hard kicks recently with the GLES merge :( and noone except Daniel and Sam seem to care...
<MCR1> bug 1069112 for example
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1069112 in Compiz "Animations and modules missing in Ubuntu 12.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1069112
<MCR1> jokerdino: Good night ;)
<MCR1> Hi didrocks :) Got some new fixes...
<didrocks> MCR1: hey, excellent! :)
<MCR1> Wanna take a quick look at them ?
<didrocks> MCR1: not really, packing for copenhagen and clicked by error on the IRC chat ;)
<MCR1> hehe
<MCR1> ok
<MCR1> Do not kill Compiz at Copenhagen ;)
<Rubberduck78> hi all, .... i have big problems with my unity-desktop after upgrading from ubuntu 12.04 to 12.10 ... :-/
<Rubberduck78> The starter-panel doesn't appear anymore and allll windows don't have a real frame ... no min-/max-buttons, etc...
<Rubberduck78> I was using ubuntu/unity-2d when I was on 12.04 ... my graphics card is the built in from a second generation i3
<Rubberduck78> anyone any tips?
<doctormo-mou> mardy: ping
<doctormo-mou> Does anyone have any advice for debugging a cpp project? I know there must be some conventions and such for outputting debugging information, but the readmes are all empty. :-(
<wil_> unity 2d in 12.10?
#ubuntu-unity 2012-10-21
<sirblade> is there way to fix wxwidgets doesnt capture iconize, maximize events
<hyperair> ugh. how do i clear out compiz's settings and start again?
<amithkk> Can anyone clarify why the show devices only when mounted was removed?
<AlanBell> mhall119: http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/technologies/messaging-menu/ is presumably now mostly junk
<AlanBell> with http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/python/MessagingMenu-1.0.html being the replacement
<mhall119> AlanBell: yes (except that 12.04 is an LTS)
<mhall119> AlanBell: I'm working on some partial docs already, but I may be in Copenhagen before they get posted
<AlanBell> how come the API was just dropped?
<AlanBell> and not actually deprecated
<AlanBell> and do things need OnlyShowIn=Messaging Menu; in their desktop file before they work?
<AlanBell> anyone got a hello world type example for the new messaging menu api?
<AlanBell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1295825/ does nothing but I think it should add something to the gwibber section
<AlanBell> I don't really understand the relationship of the desktop file to the results, as far as I can tell that is where it gets the icon from
<AlanBell> and the various methods like insert_source_with_count can optionally provide a line level icon below the application category, but should be able to set the icon to None for the line
<AlanBell> I don't know what the source and name parameters mean in those insert source methods
<AlanBell> it appears that source is some kind of unique reference (doesn't let you add a second source of the same name)
<AlanBell> that kind of makes sense, means you can rename a source and update it etc
<AlanBell> but I have so far been unable to get any source to display, I can't see a setvisible method or similar, and trying with various different desktop files doesn't seem to work, including the gwibber one which is certainly working in the gwibber application
<JoseeAntonioR> hey guys! I'm having a problem with the HUD, it only works with the current window program when typing a command, is that normal?
<AlanBell> JoseeAntonioR: yeah, that is normal
<AlanBell> current window, plus indicators
<JoseeAntonioR> hmm, but the Compose New Message command is in the mail indicator, and not showing up...
<Daekdroom> I've just tested it and I can confirm it too.
<AlanBell> indeed it isn't
<AlanBell> wonder if gord knows that doesn't work
<j__> Why on earth do you think unity is a good idea?
<j__> All of its developers, and their Dear Leader ought to kill themselves
<JoseeAntonioR> j__: No, they don't, in my opinion they've made a great work.
<j__> That's been the response since 11.04, and they've yet to make it usable to any stretch of words
<j__> And no they've gutted unity2d and GNOME Classic from default installations
<j__> *now
<j__> Canonical: Suck a bag of dicks
#ubuntu-unity 2013-10-14
<veebers> scratch that,  it seems that stopping unity8 while any application is active seems to throw a spanner in the works
<Saviq> veebers, yeah, sometimes crash, sometimes hang?
<tvoss_> Saviq, good morning
<Saviq> tvoss_, yo
<tvoss_> Saviq, hey, as you recently looked into it: do you know how to enable gdb pretty printers?
<Saviq> tvoss_, nope
<veebers> Saviq: yeah, I added code tp that MR to handle it (make sure OSK is gone when stopping unity8, and then start it again when needed)
<Saviq> veebers, k thanks
<veebers> Saviq: nw, do you know if anyone is working on a fix for: https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1238417 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1238417 in Mir "Unity does not process events from evdev device created before unity is restarted (autopilot tests)" [Critical,Confirmed]
<veebers> Saviq: also fyi you'll see that MR is 'needs review'
<Saviq> veebers, I don't think anyone is, since we have a workaround...
<tvoss_> veebers, the clean fix would be to also fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1237784
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1237784 in Mir "Please move input detection to libudev" [Low,Triaged]
<tvoss_> veebers, right now, mir uses the android input stack as is, which uses inotify to get notified about device node creation
<tvoss_> veebers, while I haven't verified myself, I'm pretty sure that switching to libudev would also fix the autopilot event injection issue
<Saviq> veebers, are you still "at work" to fix some issues with that MP or shall we take over?
<veebers> Saviq: heh, no I'm just about to pop out to pick my partner up from work
<Saviq> veebers, k o/
<veebers> Saviq: ack re: the bug I mentioned. I will probabl be around a little bit later on
<veebers> Saviq: also interested, what are the issues that you mentioned?
<Saviq> veebers, just s/unity/unity8/ in the "you need to stop unity8"
<Saviq> veebers, but am also wondering if we should stop it ourselves...
<veebers> Saviq: right, both thomi and myself had that discussion too, I think it's safer in the long run to have the environment owner (the user sort that out)
<Saviq> veebers, may very well be
<davidcalle> Good morning all
<Saviq> veebers, while still here, any reason to not use _patch_envirionment for QT_LOAD_TESTABILITY?
<Saviq> davidcalle o/
<veebers> Saviq: oh um, that's still there from the transition from having a "are we using upstart to start unity", also it's guaranteed to be cleaned up in _cleanup_launching_upstart_unity
<Saviq> veebers, right, will fix
<Saviq> veebers, if someone set it before - we shouldn't be resetting it
<Saviq> veebers, fyi, we need -g in cleanup, too
<didrocks> Saviq: hey! I guess we have still a yummi unity8 crash with latest image, mind having a look?
<didrocks> http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch_mir-mako-smoke-unity8-autopilot/21/artifact/clientlogs/_usr_bin_unity8.32011.crash/*view*/
<Saviq> didrocks, smokes truncate .crash files
<Saviq> didrocks, I won't get anything out of it
<didrocks> Saviq: let's hope not, we need to get stable at some point :)
<Saviq> didrocks, they do
<Saviq> didrocks, a unity8 crash needs to be some 12MB at least
<didrocks> argh
<Saviq> didrocks, either way
<Saviq> didrocks, we have fixes in queue for a few crashers
<didrocks> any idea why they are truncated on this arch?
<didrocks> ok, any ETA?
<Saviq> didrocks, today
<didrocks> (to know if we can handle + get the results today)
<Saviq> didrocks, utah doesn't wait for them to be completed, AFAICT
<didrocks> Saviq: if you can get them merged before 10 UTC (so in 2h30), we can hope getting the results
<Saviq> greyback, ↑ the "waitforme" branch
<didrocks> Saviq: ok, as soon as I have a crash on my phone, I'll fw it to you
<Saviq> didrocks, please apport-cli View, Keep it first
<didrocks> Saviq: yep, I know about it for years ;)
<Saviq> didrocks, sorry :)
<didrocks> no worry :p
<Saviq> didrocks, btw, smoke will also cough up only one .crash file per project
<didrocks> yeah, that's how apport works…
<Saviq> didrocks, we should collect them and move away from /crash/ after every test
<didrocks> agreed
<didrocks> well, first, they have to fix the "wait for apport to finish"
<Saviq> +1
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I don't suppose you ever got an answer to this question you asked? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1150151
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1150151 in Unity 8 "[SIDESTAGE] GU threshold for enabling sidestage should exclude 7" tablets" [Medium,Triaged]
<Saviq> nic-doffay, right indeed
<Saviq> nic-doffay, can you poke Oren about it/
<om26er> bug 1239575
<ubot5> bug 1239575 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "left alignment of Music/Video tile' text looks bad" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239575
<nic-doffay> Saviq, yep np.
<om26er> Cimi, ^ do you know if that was intentional ?
<Cimi> om26er, intentional
<om26er> Cimi, looks bad doesn't it ?
<Cimi> om26er, nope
<Cimi> om26er, https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/DiFH5zJxUPhXES9dICX4ydlmQzpkKFMNeJlq3NsPhPIUAzbAH8XjX4YlZ0eii1w5csbAX2ZqnW9l6bjLSDzzd8Y1oCJf2qKzJYZ49lDeg5dPDbCiCEI-3eyi8Fs
<Cimi> om26er, put covers
<Saviq> mzanetti, can I ask you to https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/ap_launch_unity_with_upstart/+merge/190886
<mzanetti> Saviq: ofc
<om26er> Cimi, doesn't look good to. In the current implementation there is still one bug. the text is overflowing a bit left
<om26er> *to me
<Cimi> om26er, it's prob because you're missing the cover
<Cimi> it's grid aligned...
<om26er> cover is supposed to appear inside the tile. so that should have no effect on the text alignment.
<Saviq> Cimi, om26er, maybe we just need a margin on the left
<Cimi> om26er, I think there's another bug in that screenshot
<Saviq> like 0.5 GU
<Cimi> Saviq, 1du maybe
<Cimi> or 2
<Cimi> 0.5 is way too much
<Cimi> om26er, Linkin Park
<om26er> Cimi, lol. But I love them
<mzanetti> Saviq: is data/unity8.conf supposed to be our upstart service file?
<Saviq> Cimi, remember that UShape "softens" the edges
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes
<om26er> the later albums were not that good.. but still
<Saviq> mzanetti, I need to fix, though
<mhr3> Saviq, tsdgeos, we want to disable the category reordering, it seems to be causing more problems than it solves, comments?
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah I think
<mhr3> pstolowski, will you mp a revert branch?
<mhr3> doesn't have to be revert...
<pstolowski> mhr3, yes, i'm on it. it don't want to revert, just disable signal etc.
<pstolowski> s/it/I/
<mhr3> yea, fine with me
<pstolowski> mhr3, Saviq, tsdgeos https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1239584
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1239584 in Unity 8 "Category reordering in Home should be disabled as it causes problems in UI" [Critical,Confirmed]
<tsdgeos> well
<tsdgeos> we ought to fix those empty categories :D
<Saviq> pstolowski, osk misbehaving I believe is unrelated
<Saviq> pstolowski, mhr3, tsdgeos so if we can fix the empty cats, that'd obviously be better
<mhr3> Saviq, it surely would, but do you have someone who could look at it?
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, tsdgeos :)
<Saviq> mhr3, should've asked first, thought it was past hope ;)
<pstolowski> :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: well, i haven't had a look at it
<tsdgeos> not sure how do i repro tbh
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: just "search"?
<pstolowski> mhr3, besides empty cats, there were some other glitches as well right?
<mhr3> yea, the "shifting" of the override model
<mhr3> having apps category twice there
<mhr3> lots and lots of issue really
<mhr3> tsdgeos, while i do believe you're awesome, i'm not sure if you'll be able to tackle all of that in the next couple of hours where we still can do fixes
<mhr3> Saviq, that's why i suggested the revert instead ^
<tsdgeos> mhr3: sure i'm not saying we should not rever it
<tsdgeos> i'm just saying hiding them under the rug is not future proof
<tsdgeos> since i don't even have a rug around here
<tsdgeos> :D
<Saviq> lol
<mhr3> sure, i just want 13.10 to be usable :)
<mhr3> and you know... without being able to see bugs after two searches
<mhr3> should take at least dozen :P
<Saviq> Cimi, you're working on the music carousel overlay?
<Saviq> Cimi, and video carousel mount, for that matter?
<Saviq> -mount, layout, too
<Cimi> Saviq, today yes
<Saviq> Cimi, ok
<Cimi> Saviq, as well with quitting termination mode
<Saviq> Cimi, start with the carousels please
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> Saviq, is this really for me? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1226221
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1226221 in Unity 8 ""Recent searches" are not persistent and are not common between scopes" [Undecided,Triaged]
<Cimi> iirc might be easy to store a property across scopes
<Cimi> but how about the zeitgeist part?
<tsdgeos> didn't we already have a property across scopes for that?
<MacSlow> Saviq, are ap tests meant to work as usual if executed on the device?
<Saviq> MacSlow, kind of, yeah
<Saviq> MacSlow, you need to make sure display is on
<Saviq> MacSlow, easiest is to see that it's on, sudo stop powerd; stop unity8
<Saviq> MacSlow, from then on they should run ~fine, yes
<Saviq> MacSlow, but we are fixing things around that atm
<MacSlow> Saviq, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6235207
<mzanetti> Saviq: do you know what changed in the scope backend? Apparently I'm now getting a model that doesn't support get()
<mzanetti>  which breaks the previews
<Saviq> MacSlow, maguro?
<Saviq> MacSlow, try stopping maliit-server
<MacSlow> Saviq, yes the GX
<MacSlow> GN
<Saviq> MacSlow, and make sure no app is running
<Saviq> MacSlow, if all else fails - reboot
<Saviq> reboot
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, Saviq so ok to disable reordering?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: sure
<Saviq> pstolowski, tsdgeos yeah
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'm still having a look at the crashers on sigterm, my patch fixes the crash once everything has properly stated, but if we get a sigterm "while starting", we still crash a bit
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah btw you know you opened a pandora's box? ;)
<tsdgeos> why?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, now that we're destroying everything correctly
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we uncovered a bunch of bugs :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, 3 different crashes in notidy
<tsdgeos> like?
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> i'm sorry :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, on exit, though - so it's not really bad
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the ones at the bottom in https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-notifications/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, only other one I found was https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1239409
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1239409 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_do_syscall()" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so that's unity8 crashing or notify-osd crashing?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, there is no notify-ods
<tsdgeos> ah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's unity8 in unity-notifications
<tsdgeos> i see
<MacSlow> Saviq, I can't stop/kill unity8 on the device...
<Saviq> MacSlow, kill -9 in case
<MacSlow> Saviq, ok... brute force seems to have worked... now let's hope the ap-test work
<om26er> Cimi, https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/unity8/add_leftMargin_tile_text/+merge/190905
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: you need to stop unity8 from the phablet user, not from root
<Cimi> om26er, 0.2 gu is not processed iirc
<om26er> Cimi, its working
<tsdgeos> problem with 0.2
<tsdgeos> is that it may be a non integer in some places
<tsdgeos> which will make people unhappy
<tsdgeos> 0.2 gu i mean :D
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, ok... but I wanted to be sure I strike with all possible might ;)
<Cimi> om26er, let's use 1du or 2
<Cimi> om26er, and remove your code from the running tile :)
<om26er> Cimi, yes. working on that
<Saviq> mzanetti, pushed a fix to the upstart branch...
<Saviq> mzanetti, will build packages for testing here
<nic-doffay> Saviq, got any new bugs I can look at while some branches of mine are reviewed?
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok... had to reflash my device anyways.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, how's multi-selectors?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, waiting for review?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, yeah
<om26er> Cimi, what provides du ? api reference only have gu and dp.
<om26er> is that from qml?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, take https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1127627 from dednick
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1127627 in Unity 8 "[Shell] Search icon in menu bar should be removed when focus is not dash" [High,Triaged]
<Cimi> om26er, du
<Cimi> om26er, was my typo :)
<Cimi> sorry
<Cimi> dp
<Cimi> hah
<Cimi> monday morning
<om26er> \o/
<Cimi> om26er, 1 du is 1 pixel
<Cimi> dp
<Cimi> dammit
<Cimi> DP
<Cimi> so 1 or 2 max
<Cimi> maybe 1 id fine
<Cimi> *is
<om26er> Cimi, yeah, 2 looks fine here.
<Cimi> will look bad on desktop
<Saviq> nic-doffay, then, bug #1226221
<ubot5> bug 1226221 in Unity 8 ""Recent searches" are not persistent and are not common between scopes" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1226221
<Cimi> on https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/unity8/fix_1238837/+merge/190743
<Cimi> there's a mouse area inside an item
<Cimi> nevermind, API helped
<om26er> Cimi, so this branch is good to go now ? :)
<Cimi> om26er, think so
<Cimi> om26er, I wrote the same code friday :)
<Cimi> om26er, didn't realise you were doing it too
<om26er> Cimi, oops, I came here to ping you to make sure you were not already working but couldn't catch you. I guess you were offline already
<Cimi> om26er, actually not
<Cimi> om26er, (I already fixed it then I went EOD)
<Cimi> om26er, btw
<Cimi> om26er, you need to write a new test or extend the current one
<Cimi> om26er, because you're no longer testing app termination now
<om26er> Cimi, if your branch have a test, feel free to propose yours
<Cimi> om26er, you should now check that clicking the icon closes the app
<om26er> Cimi, right, I made a comment about that https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/unity8/fix_1238837/+merge/190743/comments/438142
<Cimi> om26er, so yes, exactly
<tsdgeos> what?=¿
<tsdgeos> ../../../../../src/modules/Unity/Application/ubuntukeyboardinfo.cpp: In member function ‘void UbuntuKeyboardInfo::tryConnectingToServer()’:
<tsdgeos> ../../../../../src/modules/Unity/Application/ubuntukeyboardinfo.cpp:61:32: error: ‘class QString’ has no member named ‘isEmtpy’
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> ah
<Cimi> om26er, in RunningApplicationTile add 'objectName: "closeIcon"'
<tsdgeos> a q_assert
<Cimi> om26er, then you find it in the test
<om26er> Cimi, how do I run these tests? to me it says Unity.Test is not installed
<Cimi> om26er, ./build
<Cimi> ….
<Cimi> om26er, cd builddir
<Cimi> om26er, make testRunningApplicationsGrid
<nic-doffay> Cimi, are you planning on dealing with this soon or can I take it? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1226221
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1226221 in Unity 8 ""Recent searches" are not persistent and are not common between scopes" [Undecided,Triaged]
<Cimi> nic-doffay, if you are doing nothing, take it
<Cimi> nic-doffay, should work with a shared property across scopes
<Cimi> nic-doffay, or if you can use zeitgeist or something else
<Cimi> nic-doffay, you can push and pull recent searches
<Cimi> nic-doffay, maybe mhr3 can help you
<Cimi> om26er, you want to do it or I can do it if you want
<om26er> Cimi, I am working on it (trying)
<nic-doffay> mhr3, mind giving me a shout about this?
<mhr3> nic-doffay, you'd need to store it somewhere, but we don't have zg on the device, and it won't be for 13.10
<Cimi> dbus? :D
<Cimi> gsettings
<Cimi> I meant
<nic-doffay> Saviq, you mentioned this could possibly be a regression ^
<Saviq> nic-doffay, the fact that they're not common between scopes is a regression that should be relatively easy tacklable
<Saviq> nic-doffay, the fact that it's not persistent - not so much - we should probably store it in U1Db for syncing
<nic-doffay> Saviq, can this be done now?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, "this"?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, U1Db? http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/qml/u1db-qt5/overview.html
<nic-doffay> Saviq, just wondering about your approach in comparison to mhr3 's
<mhr3> nic-doffay, "my" approach is just saying that it needs to be stored somewhere, i'm fine with somewhere being u1db, plus if it's supposed to be shared between all scopes, it can be purely qml patch afaict
<nic-doffay> mhr3, right then.
<nic-doffay> mhr3, where are the recent searches currently?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, read, please, read
<mhr3> nic-doffay, in qml :)
<nic-doffay> mhr3, Saviq I meant what source files.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, in qml source files
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you've been around it for the past month
<Saviq> nic-doffay, PageHeader
<Cimi> om26er, update?
<om26er> Cimi, Just pushed a test
<om26er> Cimi, https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/unity8/fix_1238837/+merge/190743
<Cimi> om26er, remove empty line
<Cimi> before bracket
<Cimi> seems fine here
<Cimi> bravo
<Cimi> om26er, rename the other test
<Cimi> test_clickTile maybe
<Cimi> toTerminateApp doesn't make sense anymore since we drop the functionality
<om26er> Cimi, test_clickTileNotClose sounds fine ?
<om26er> since we are making sure clicking it does not close. the name of the test should also indicate that
<Cimi> om26er, sounds better
<Cimi> om26er, yeah yours is better
<mhr3> Saviq, is it possible to create a map for ListElement?
<Saviq> mhr3, .get() should work
<mhr3> not what i meant, a sec
<mhr3> Saviq, something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/6235442/
<mhr3> but something that actually works :)
<Saviq> mhr3, ah no
<mhr3> :/
<Saviq> mhr3, a list, yes - an object, no
<Cimi> Saviq, u1db?
<Cimi> Saviq, that way will sync across devices
<Saviq> Cimi, yes, that's the plan
<Cimi> Saviq, I would not do this
<Cimi> Saviq, searches depends on local content
<Saviq> Cimi, that's why I put ubuntu-ux on the bug
<Cimi> Saviq, it's not like searching google where it makes sense to share your search history
<Saviq> Cimi, anyway, storing in U1Db does not automagically equal syncing
<Cimi> Saviq, I know but it's not required
<Saviq> Cimi, and dconf isn't the right place to store it
<Cimi> Saviq, I'd go for something local
<Saviq> Cimi, U1Db *is* local
<Saviq> until you sync it
<pstolowski> mhr3, Saviq https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/disable-reordering/+merge/190918
<Saviq> pstolowski, FIXME++ ?
<pstolowski> k
<mhr3> eh, acked already
<mhr3> switched back
<Saviq> mhr3, good we don't have autolanding ;)
<mhr3> oh?
<mhr3> good to know
<mzanetti> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/fix-lazyimage-initialSize/+merge/190930
<Saviq> mzanetti, thanks
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: hi, we have a report of the proposed HUD update breaking the unity8 ap tests, I want to check I'm running the tests correctly myself
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: hi
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> whatcha doing
<tsdgeos> ?
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: on the device I'm stopping unity8
<pete-woods> then running autopilot run unity8.shell.tests.test_hud.TestHud.test_show_hud_appears
<tsdgeos> you need to be insde tests/autopilot
<tsdgeos> or tests/whatever
<tsdgeos> for that to work
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: that's from the installed unity8-autopilot package
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> then no, you don't need to be anywhere
<tsdgeos> ok, and it's not working?
<pete-woods> the HUD gui isn't appearing
<pete-woods> it gets to the point of showing the funny symbol in the middle of the screen
<pete-woods> but then waits there until timeout
<tsdgeos> that is weird
<tsdgeos> i tried them here last week and it worked fine
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: what's the autopilot backtrace?
<Saviq> /away
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: do you mean this part? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6235587/
<tsdgeos> yeah that
<tsdgeos> have to run for lunch sorry, will try to see what's wrong later
<tsdgeos> is that ok?
<om26er> jamesh, hello
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: this bug is classified as super-urget, but yeah, you may as well get some lunch
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: some further info, this test fails for me regardless of HUD version, so I don't think that it's the backend at fault
<Cimi> Saviq, I go and merge omen's branch? reviewed
<Cimi> *omer
 * Cimi pushed
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: back
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: ok, let me try to see if i can repro
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: I'm suspicious that this test might just not work under Mir?
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: does it pass on the pc but not on the device?
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: it works fine in mir, i tried
<tsdgeos> a few days ago i mean
<tsdgeos> not now
<pete-woods> okay
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: works for me :_S
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6235761/
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: how are you setting up the test? are you stopping unity8 first?
<pete-woods> what am I doing differently
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> stop unity8
<mzanetti> Saviq: do you have some packages for your branch?
<tsdgeos> and then run then run the autopilot line you said
<mzanetti> Saviq: I can't install the ones from jenkins for some reason
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: nothing i see different
<mhr3> mzanetti, try this lp:~mhr3/unity8/route-overridden-previews
<mhr3> i'm not completely sure it works :)
<mzanetti> mhr3: building
<mzanetti> mhr3: hmm... just merging it into the switching-previews branch doesn't really fix it
<mzanetti> mhr3: well, there is now an empty image
<mzanetti> mhr3: before there wasn't even that one
<mhr3> mzanetti, that's better, no? :)
<mzanetti> its one step closer, yes
<mzanetti> not good enough tho :P
<mhr3> well it theoretically should work on the phone
<mzanetti> ah ok
<mzanetti> lemme try
<mhr3> you don't have click scope nor the apps on the desktop
<mzanetti> mhr3: hmm... how come I have the suggested apps section here?
<mhr3> it's from software center, not clicks
<mzanetti> ah wait...
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: have you got time to try running those tests again with the proposed version of HUD?
<mzanetti> mhr3: well, in the apps scope I do see the preview for the camera-app. it doesn't work with the camera-app in home
<mhr3> :/
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: what do i need to do? install a few hud packages? or?
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: it's the newest hud build from the proposed PPA
<pete-woods> you should only need to install the hud package itself, as nothing else has changed
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, it conflicts with the ubuntu-touch-session
<mzanetti> Saviq: already removed that one... still some strange issue
<Saviq> mzanetti, like?
<mzanetti> Saviq: some circular dependency I think. the locak packages required version ...pkg0saucyX something while that pulled in something riquiring ...ubuntu0
<Saviq> mzanetti, huh, will know in 5
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: do you have a link for the .deb package? i don't want to add the proposed ppa to my phone since i'm in the middle of debugging something and took me all day to get here
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: I don't actually know where the PPA is hosted, mail of deb file good enough?
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: yep
<MacSlow> does it make sense to use strace on running an autopilot test?
<MacSlow> or is there a specific python-counterpart for it?
<MacSlow> hm... guess strace it good enough...
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: standup now, will try it just after
<tsdgeos> sorry for the delay
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: np, at least I have someone who the tests originally pass for now :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: dednick: standup
<didrocks> Saviq: do you know who is working on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/maliit-framework/+bug/1233988? (I reopened downstream as well)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1233988 in platform-api (Ubuntu) "With Mir enabled: platform-api apps crash with SIGABRT in __gnu_cxx::__verbose_terminate_handler(), thrown from mir::client::DisplayConfiguration::copy_to_client()" [High,Confirmed]
<Saviq> didrocks, alf
<didrocks> Saviq: ok, thanks
<dandrader> Cimi, what's your launchpad id?
<Cimi> dandrader, what you think?
<dandrader> tried cimi, andra, cimitan
<dandrader> Cimi, coulnd't find it. just tell me
<Cimi> dandrader, cimi
<dandrader> Cimi, weird: No items matched "cimi".
<dandrader> Cimi, well, could you please reassign https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1228756 to yourself then :)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1228756 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "After closing a recent app via the dash, unable to launch recent apps from dash" [Medium,New]
<Cimi> dandrader, https://launchpad.net/~cimi :-\
<nic-doffay> Saviq, any idea which revision the common scope regression is a part of? I've been trying to find it...
<nic-doffay> Haven't found anything of relevance yet.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, no, no it happened quite some time ago
<Saviq> dednick, can you take a look at bug #1239708?
<ubot5> bug 1239708 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Welcome screen clock missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239708
<dednick> Saviq: yeah
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: still works here
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: okay, so it sounds like that was a red herring then - thanks for checking it for me!
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: no worries
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: where's the bug btw, why assigned to you?
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hud/+bug/1239016
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1239016 in hud (Ubuntu) "latest hud totally busted" [Critical,Incomplete]
<pete-woods> because pete-woods = general dogsbody who fixes random bugs on project's he's not really on
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> make sense
<nic-doffay> Saviq, check out my comment here too: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1169258
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1169258 in Ubuntu UX "There is no ListItem implementing the expansion behaviour" [High,In progress]
<Saviq> nic-doffay, the ExpansionContainer would just have to *be* a Flickable or a ListView, is all
<dednick> larsu: hi
<nic-doffay> Saviq, about that common search, how could I make SearchHistoryModel in PageHeader common to all scopes? My assumption would be that it was already?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, it would work then, wouldn't it
<Saviq> nic-doffay, there's a PageHeader per-scope
<Saviq> nic-doffay, so you need a SearchHistoryModel in Dash.qml or Shell.qml, and pass it to PageHeaders
<mhr3> Saviq, does run_on_device stop the upstart job or am i supposed to do that myself?
<Saviq> mhr3, it does
<mhr3> and it works just fine with mir, right?
 * mhr3 is bored while it's building
<Saviq> mhr3, yes
<mhr3> thx
<davmor2> guys quick question I see nux on unity8 should it be there?
<mhr3> mzanetti, finally compiled the branch on the phone and it works there
<mhr3> minus the webapps, those give error
<tsdgeos> davmor2: where?
<davmor2> tsdgeos: ii  libnux-4.0-0                                          4.0.3+13.10.20131011-0ubuntu1                 armhf        Visual rendering toolkit for real-time applications - shared lib
<davmor2> ii  libnux-4.0-common                                     4.0.3+13.10.20131011-0ubuntu1                 armhf        Visual rendering toolkit for real-time applications - common files
<tsdgeos>  ah
<tsdgeos> you mean it's installed
<tsdgeos> i thought you meant in the unity8 cod
<tsdgeos> e
<tsdgeos> i think libunity uses it for some non visual thing
<davmor2> tsdgeos: yeah sorry,  I'm assuming it's pulled in by something but didn't think that unity8 used it so wondered why it was being pulled in
<davmor2> tsdgeos: ah thanks, so it should still be on the image then?  That was the important bit to confirm
<tsdgeos> i'd say so yes
<tsdgeos> not terribly sure
<tsdgeos> mhr3: pstolowski: maybe you guys know more?
<mhr3> yes, it's needed for the non-ui things
<mhr3> since unity-core links to it
<dakira> hi. is this the right channel to query about scopes?
<davidcalle> dakira, yes
<dakira> davidcalle: hey! I was the one who reported the torrent lens not working. What are the necessary changes to get it working again. I've got some time to spend. What changed in 13.10 that breaks the old lens?
<dakira> I mean scope ;)
<dakira> davidcalle_:  got my last message?
<davidcalle_> dakira, no, screen froze :)
<dakira> davidcalle: I was the one who reported the torrent lens not working. What are the necessary changes to get it working again. I've got some time to spend. What changed in 13.10 that breaks the old lens?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, unitycore uses logger and proprerty classes from nux
<pstolowski> davmor2, ^
<davidcalle> dakira, oh right. It needs to be adapted to the new framework. We are still missing a new Python tutorial on that, but if you want to give it a shot, you can use https://launchpad.net/unity-scope-soundcloud as an example.
<davmor2> pstolowski: Great thanks, I was just double checking that it should be on the image, it seems it should and I'm happy I don't have to write a bung now :)
<davmor2> bug even
<dakira> davidcalle: I'll have a look, thanks. Do I have to change both, the scope and the lens?
<pstolowski> davmor2, yw
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so, you were saying that we're crashing / hanging in join()?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, i.e. bug #1239409 ?
<ubot5> bug 1239409 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_do_syscall()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239409
<tsdgeos> Saviq: sometimes yes
<tsdgeos> with that backtrace can't really say "sure"
<davidcalle> dakira, it's a bit different now, there are no more lenses, just scopes. If you look in you /usr/share/unity/scopes you will see folders that act as categories for scopes (that's what is replacing lenses). So, you would need to updates the scope and put its .scope file in one of its category or create a new one if none fits.
<davidcalle> in your*
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I just uploaded a (hopefully fully) symbolic .crash of that
<tsdgeos> let me see
<dakira> davidcalle: so categories are basically the new lenses. any documentation on how to create one?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1239409/comments/5
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1239409 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_do_syscall()" [Undecided,New]
<dakira> davidcalle: and looking at that folder I was wondering on where to find the skimlinks scope. Is it hardcoded somewhere else?
<davidcalle> dakira, look at an existing scope file  (eg. graphics.scope) in /usr/share/unity/scopes, that's all you need.
<dakira> Daviey: thanks!
<davidcalle> dakira, it's on the scopes server https://productsearch.ubuntu.com/smartscopes/v1/remote-scopes
<dakira> davidcalle: oops.. thanks
<tsdgeos> Saviq: but was it crahing in the thread that did the join() or in another thread?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it didn't crash
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hung
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> was stuck
<tsdgeos> sure
<dandrader> greyback, would you have time to review that? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1236489
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1236489 in unity-mir (Ubuntu) "In MIR landscape mode keyboard only works on left side" [High,In progress]
<tsdgeos> if you control+c in some specific moment
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I forced a crash with kill -SIGSEGV
<tsdgeos> you can make it hang
<tsdgeos> working on that
<tsdgeos> i know what's wrong
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah awesome
<greyback> dandrader: sure
<tsdgeos> not sure how to fix it "properly" yet
<dandrader> greyback, thanks!
<Saviq> tsdgeos, happens almost every time on stopping unity8 during autopilot here...
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> then it's not what i say
<tsdgeos> Saviq: can you thread aplly all bt?
<tsdgeos> apply
<tsdgeos> i'm interested in what's going on with the thead that has startShell in it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, let me get it to hang
<Daviey> dakira: no problem?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6236270/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, let me know which symbols you'd like
<tsdgeos> Saviq: get the glib2 ones and the qtbase ones if possible
<tsdgeos> Saviq: unity-mir won't hurt either
<Saviq> tsdgeos, they're there
<tsdgeos> are they?
<tsdgeos> weird
<tsdgeos> thread 1 should be calling join() from unity-mir
<tsdgeos> and all we see is a lock() :-S
<dednick_> larsu: can you take a look when you have a minute? https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/qmenumodel/lp1239394/+merge/190965
<greyback> dandrader: one comment https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/ubuntu-keyboard/osk_rotation_lp1236489/+merge/190946
<Saviq> tsdgeos, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6236299/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: there are the other 7 threads?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, they must've disappeared since :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, let me re-hang it
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it's weird, thread 1 should always be there
<Saviq> tsdgeos, crap, need to reboot phone, display b0rked
<Saviq> tsdgeos, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6236344/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, had to manually bt threads < 8 - must be gdb crapped out after memory corruption
<tsdgeos> brr
<mhr3> mzanetti, works fine for me - https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity8/route-overridden-previews/+merge/190984
<tsdgeos> right
<tsdgeos> so thread 1 is in the join
<tsdgeos> and there is no thread with startShell in the stacktrace
<tsdgeos> that is weird
<tsdgeos> if the thread ended why didn't it return after join?
<tsdgeos> startShell is the thread that actually does qApp->exec
<tsdgeos> Saviq: this is in an autopilot run you say, right?
<tsdgeos> looks very much like the lock i'm having
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, first test is enough
<tsdgeos> but i can only get there if i kill it very early
<tsdgeos> one would think autopilot lets it live a bit more
<tsdgeos> let me push the "fix" i have
<tsdgeos> and let's see if that also fixes this case
<tsdgeos> don't think so
<tsdgeos> but who knows
<Saviq> tsdgeos, k
<tsdgeos> Saviq: try lp:~aacid/unity-mir/crashes_stop_starting_up
<tsdgeos> Saviq: which is the autopilot test you are running exactly, just for me to try the same
<Saviq> tsdgeos, just the first one... but now I'm running through upstart it doesn't hang anymore... ugh
<tsdgeos> Saviq: unity8.application_lifecycle.tests.test_application_lifecycle.ApplicationLifecycleTests.test_app_moves_from_unfocused_to_focused ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no, one of the mock ones
<tsdgeos> i have no mock ones :S
 * Saviq stops
<Saviq> tsdgeos, all the others are mock ones ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, except for the lifecycle ones
<tsdgeos> what do you mean mock?
<tsdgeos> how is the hud one mock?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ApplicationManager is using a mock
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's not really launching apps
<Saviq> tsdgeos, autopilot run unity8.shell.tests.test_hud.TestHud.test_hide_hud_click
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that gets stuck here with unity-mir + waitforme
<tsdgeos> how often?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, more than 60% I'd say
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok yeah it hangs here too, nothing to do with what i was fixing
<Saviq> good thing upstart doesn't care
 * greyback breathes sigh of relief, his GNexus not bricked
<tsdgeos> should i see qdebugs i write in main.cpp in autopilot runs?
<tsdgeos> or any clue how i see them?
<tsdgeos> noone?
<dednick_> tsdgeos: i think you might need to redirect std out.
<dednick_> or std err. cant remember
<dednick_> 2>&1 i think
<tsdgeos> didn't work :'(
 * tsdgeos resorts to more manual debugging than debugs
<dednick_> hm. i think ap eats everything. cant remember how to tell it not to.
<dednick_> perhaps a command line option
<dednick_> tsdgeos: ^
<tsdgeos> there's -vv
<tsdgeos> but it's just verbose for autopilot itself
<tsdgeos> not for the underlying app
<dednick_> tsdgeos: give me a minute. i'm sure there is something
<larsu> dednick_: I commented on the patch
<dednick_> larsu: thanks
<davmor2> charles_: ping
<charles_> davmor2: pong
<davmor2> charles_: I've noticed something on testing the headset on saucy (desktop) in bluetooth settings bluetooth say it is turned off, but the indicator says it is on and setting up the headset looks to of worked
<dednick_> tsdgeos: hm. maybe not. but i'm sure that ap tests during ci used to log qt messages
<tsdgeos> yeah i had that impression too
<tsdgeos> but..
<davmor2> charles_: http://ubuntuone.com/2IE73Sj7W0XF1gecpYywOe and http://ubuntuone.com/4BBBPVXq8Sekr2kVrGi2SB
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i think i know what's happening
<Saviq> tsdgeos, young man, it's a quarter past your EOD, what are you still doing here!? ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but cool!
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i slept a bit more this morning ;)
<charles> davmor2: could you repeat the system-settings test while running bt-monitor on the same system in a terminal?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: from what i can see, the qml view doesn't like being deleted when there's stuff moving
<Cimi> in the running application grid
<tsdgeos> that's the reason every time i debug it
<tsdgeos> and put breakpoints
<Cimi> I'd like to be able to tap anywhere on the screen to dismiss the termination mode
<tsdgeos> it always works :D
<Cimi> I'm looking for a solution that doesn't su*k
<davmor2> charles: sorry for saucy desktop or on the phone?
<tsdgeos> but autopilot usually "stops" while e.g. the hud thing is closing
<Cimi> coding wise...
<tsdgeos> and doesn't like that
<tsdgeos> no idea why though
<Cimi> because inversemousearea on the tile is limited to the grid, and not the whole listviewwithpageheader
<tsdgeos> and no idea how to fix it either :D
<charles> davmor2: whichever system you're running system-settings on & the scan isn't finding your headset
<charles> davmor2: bt-monitor is provided by bluez-tools
<tsdgeos> yep can totally repro without autopilot \o/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, make sense
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so what i do to repro
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we can make autopilot wait-for-it
<tsdgeos> start unity8
<tsdgeos> ./run
<tsdgeos> and then open the indicators
<tsdgeos> while it's scrolling down
<tsdgeos> killall unity8 in a shell
<tsdgeos> boom
<tsdgeos> gets stuck
<tsdgeos> if i let it finish
<tsdgeos> works
<davmor2> charles: will do
<Cimi> guys, in the running application grid I'd like to be able to tap anywhere on the screen to dismiss the termination mode
<Cimi> but inversemousearea is restricted to the list of running tiles due to the hierarchy of the files
<Cimi> I am looking for a solution that doesn't look bad
<Cimi> coding wise
<Cimi> you have ideas?
<Cimi> Saviq, tsdgeos ^ ?
<tedg> Saviq, Can you send your indicator-network.log file on bug 1238990
<ubot5> bug 1238990 in Network Menu ""Unlock SIM" gets stuck if snap decision failed" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1238990
<tsdgeos> Cimi: hmmm nothing really smart, all i can think of is using the "global" shell variable and anchor to it
<davmor2> charles: Hmm odd now it shows up http://paste.ubuntu.com/6236655/
<charles> davmor2: it's like taking your car to the mechanic :)
<charles> davmor2: do you see any pattern between when the headset is recognized & when it isn't?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, which is not nice
<tsdgeos> agreed
<davmor2> charles: now I have the system in RW to enable me to install bluez-tools, let me set it back to RO and see if it still works
<charles> ok
<davmor2> charles: I have noticed that on desktop and phone that I don't think it is actually using the headset as such but that will be a different issue all together,  Android on the same device used it no issues so I'll dig into that when we have more time
<Cimi> tsdgeos, and also does not work
<Cimi> tsdgeos, Cannot anchor to an item that isn't a parent or sibling.
<tsdgeos> right
<Cimi> tsdgeos, which means the only solution is to add code in the scope list view
<Cimi> and enable ad hoc
<Cimi> quite ugly
<Cimi> it's ugly because we don't use it anywhere else apart here
<tsdgeos> well there's more solutions, btu sure that's one
<davmor2> charles: hmm okay set back to RO but it is still listing my headset is there a way I can get rid of it's listing?
<tsdgeos> another would be create a parentless element that fills all the screen
<tsdgeos> but it's not much nicer
<Cimi> ouch
<Cimi> didn't know you could do this
<tsdgeos> and at the moment i don't remember how parentless elemnts are crated :D
<om26er> mhr3, hey! is there a separate package for apps scope ?
<Cimi> hah
<tsdgeos> Cimi: it's how you do "dialogs" for example
<Cimi> tsdgeos, well, maybe can work here
<charles> davmor2: no. iirc there's a ticket open for adding unpairing, but the design for it didn't get completed for 13.10 :/
<tsdgeos> think about it
<tsdgeos> need to go and do fun stuff i mean, taxes
<tsdgeos> talk to you tomorrow :D
<davmor2> charles: no worries I'll reflash it add the bluez-tools and then make it RO and try again
<charles> davmor2: you can do it from the command line with "bluez-test-device remove $address"
<charles> davmor2: ok
<mhr3> om26er, unity-scope-click
<Cimi> mm that is weird
<Cimi> Saviq, inversemousearea should automatically be full screen?
<Cimi> Saviq, or within parent?
<Saviq> Cimi, by default - root element
<Saviq> Cimi, within parent wouldn't make much sense, would it
<Saviq> tedg, sure, can do
<Cimi> Saviq, mmm so it doesn't really work for me
<Saviq> tedg, I had to break the notification to get there though ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, looks like it's limited to the component I am adding it
<Cimi> or other mouse area collides
<tedg> Saviq, I'm confused, is it when it doesn't return anything at all, or when it closes?
<Saviq> tedg, my use case was that I had the new network indicator, but old unity8
<Saviq> tedg, so didn't get the pinpad
<Saviq> tedg, restarted unity8
<Saviq> tedg, so the notification was gone, but indicator-network was still greyed out
<Saviq> tedg, really minor use case ;)
<Saviq> tedg, basically, we'd have to make it crash now
<Saviq> tedg, since we'll be deleting / closing all the notifications on unity8 shutdown soon-ish
<Saviq> /away
<tedg> Saviq, Okay, so I'm going to move that one down to medium.
<tedg> :-)
<Saviq> tedg, at most ;)
<tvoss> Saviq, test suite runs for me with the osk executables I gave you
<tvoss> Saviq, can you cross-verify?
<davmor2> charles: right in RO mode now http://paste.ubuntu.com/6236816/ and it's failing to connect again
<davmor2> charles: daft question is there a RW rule for where bt stores it's config for devices?
<charles> davmor2: that's a good question. I'll look at the bluez code
<davmor2> charles: I'll reboot into RW mode and see if it connects again
 * greyback going home
<davmor2> charles: so in RW mode it finds it straight away
<hashken> In Unity, how can I mark a window so that it does not get minimized when I do "Show Desktop".
<hashken> I am using XPad for Desktop notes and when I do "Show desktop", even the XPad windows are getting minimized. I want to prevent this.
<Saviq> tvoss, even without maliit, that is?
<om26er> https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/unity8/search_indicator_dash_only/+merge/191012
<om26er> any takers ?
<Saviq> tvoss, thing is... if I start unity8, stop maliit-server, and type through autopilot.input.Keyboard(), it works fine
<Saviq> tvoss, and since we're starting maliit for unity8 now, I can't reproduce the issue at all - maybe it's when it never launches?
<om26er> Cimi, can you review that? ^ its a one liner
<Cimi> om26er, yep
<om26er> thanks
<tvoss> Saviq, might well be
<tvoss> Saviq, so issue solved?
<Saviq> tvoss, well, avoided I'd say ;)
<tvoss> Saviq, true ;)
<thomi> morning
<Saviq> hey thomi
<Saviq> veebers, ping
<thomi> hi Saviq
<veebers> Saviq: pong
<Saviq> veebers, hey, so I'd say lp:~unity-team/unity8/ap_launch_unity_with_upstart is ready if you could give it your last spin
<Saviq> veebers, one important thing there is that I stopped using initctl for LD and QML2 paths
<Saviq> veebers, so as to not leave them around in case of interruptions
<Saviq> veebers, after all, we were setting them globally for the session, when you can just pass them to initctl start for this particular run
<Saviq> veebers, I left QT_LOAD_TESTABILITY so that launched apps run under that
<veebers> Saviq: ah nice thought, although if they are re-set using an addCleanup they should always be reset
<veebers> Saviq: ah ok, makes sense then
<Saviq> veebers, well, you can always kill autopilot enough to not call the cleanups ;)
<veebers> Saviq: fair enough
<Saviq> this is just safer and doesn't affect the whole system unnecessarily
 * Saviq looks through the chlog
<Saviq> veebers, dropped the maliit handling completely - it wasn't doing us any good (not any more than upstart is already)
<veebers> Saviq: so is there anything left to do for that branch?
<Saviq> veebers, AFAICT just testing - worked for me on both device and desktop
<veebers> Saviq: hmm ok, the reason I introduced it was I guess mainly that trying to stop unity8 while the kb was up caused issues
<veebers> Saviq: cool, I'll flash my device to latest and give it a spin
<Saviq> veebers, that's handled by upstart - maliit is stopped before unity8 is
<Saviq> veebers, i.e. maliit has "stop on stopping unity8"
<Saviq> veebers, you will see maliit crashes due to maliit starting too early to connect to Mir
<Saviq> veebers, but that's a different topic - and it's not critical
<Saviq> veebers, I forgot to verify on sflinger if you could
<Saviq> and I will do maguro as well
<Saviq> veebers, jenkins is at least happy on mediumtests-saucy, not so much on mediumtests-touch yet
<Saviq> but there's a slew of fixes in queue that will hopefully help that
<Saviq> fginther, is there anything we're doing on mediumtests-touch to keep the display alive during mediumtests?
<fginther> Saviq, before the test is started, we do "nohup powerd-cli active&"
<fginther> Saviq, I'm not sure how reliable it is
<fginther> Saviq, there's no way to query powerd of the actual state
<Saviq> fginther, yeah so it's not reliable enough it seems :/
<Saviq> fginther, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/2477/testReport/junit/unity8.shell.tests.test_notifications/EphemeralNotificationsTests/test_urgency_order_Native_Device_/
<Saviq> veebers, I'm still seeing the keyboard tests fail on jenkins, but locally it seems to work fine - will do a bit more testing locally
<Saviq> fginther, I wonder if it's too late
<veebers> Saviq: ack, thanks
<Saviq> fginther, well, it did light the display up here for me on mako...
<fginther> Saviq, the timing is fragile, if it's not down while the display is on, it won't work
<Saviq> fginther, although the help says "This does not modify the screen state." there
<Cimi> Saviq, tried an inversemousearea filling the application thumbnail tile
<Cimi> Saviq, onPressed (and clicked) are detected only in the frame within the application grid (category header excluded), idea? bug?
<Saviq> Cimi, isolate please
<Saviq> Cimi, try with a simple MainView application
<Saviq> fginther, maybe "powerd-cli display on bright" would be better
<Saviq> fginther, yeah that seems reliable
<fginther> Saviq, I can try, I've been experimenting for the last few days to improve the test runner
<Saviq> fginther, from a blanked display - after running that I can start unity8 no problem
<fginther> Saviq, hmm
<fginther> Saviq, before running the unity8 autopilot tests, does unity8 need to be stopped
<fginther> ?
<Saviq> fginther, yes
<Saviq> fginther, while rebuilding them to use upstart we thought of stopping it, but we decided to bail out instead
<Saviq> fginther, saying that you should stop it yourself
<Saviq> fginther, felt safer
<fginther> Saviq, "stop unity8" is all that is needed, correct?
<Saviq> fginther, "initctl stop unity8" is preferred for explicity reasons, but yes
<fginther> Saviq, what about unlocking the screen, does that even apply?
<Saviq> fginther, for unity8 it does not
<Saviq> fginther, I mean for the unity8 suite
<fginther> Saviq, thanks, (and I was referring to unity8-autopilot as well)
<Saviq> fginther, and even for apps you shouldn't need that temporarily
<Saviq> as we'll unlock when an app is launched behind the greeter
<fginther> Saviq, yeah!
<Saviq> but we'll be locking this down at some point soon to plug that security hole ;)
<fginther> oh well
<Saviq> fginther, but at that point we should have all apps transitioned to unity8
<Saviq> s/unity8/upstart/
<Saviq> and then in the suite you'd restart unity8 under testability
<Saviq> and use unity8's emulator to unlock
<Saviq> so no more blindness
<fginther> Saviq, I like this plan
<Saviq> fginther, that was the plan all along ;)
<Saviq> fginther, just not executed yet :)
<Saviq> we should get rid of two of {otto,utah,phablet-test-run}...
<Saviq> mhr3, still here? got a fix for blurred switching previews if you want to test it out
<Saviq> mzanetti, breaker :P
<mzanetti> Saviq: huh?
<Saviq> mzanetti, for sourceSize 0 is a special value, different than undefind
<Saviq> undefined
<mzanetti> awww man
<Saviq> although I agree that's broken
<Saviq> mzanetti, pushed a fix to mhr3's issue with blurred images in previews
<mzanetti> Saviq: cool, thanks
<veebers> Saviq: finally finished running all those tests on my desktop and phone and they all pass fine for me
<veebers> Saviq: pitty about the CI failures :-\
<Saviq> veebers, yeah, we'll get there - awesome
<Saviq> veebers, approve?
<Saviq> mzanetti, if you want - you could approve too :)
<Saviq> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/ap_launch_unity_with_upstart/+merge/190886 I mean
<veebers> Saviq: I've comment-approved now
<veebers> Saviq: did I see you mention earlier that you've had issues turning on the screen after starting unity8 again?
<Saviq> veebers, yeah, the bug's still there
<Saviq> veebers, on mako at least, screen needs to be on to start unity8
<Saviq> veebers, otherwise you get "could not unblank display" and SIGABRT on startup
<veebers> Saviq: ah ok, it turned on after a while. I was able to start unity alright (as far as I could tell) it's just that pushing the power button didn't turn on the screen
<Saviq> veebers, push once, wait
<Saviq> veebers, and monitor ~/.cache/upstart/unity8.log
<veebers> but I'm impatient ;-) I just mash at the key until something happens
<Saviq> veebers, upstart will respawn it, as it will be SIGABRTing all the time
<veebers> Saviq: ah right, thanks I'll do that next time
<Saviq> mergin' that shit!
<veebers> Saviq: \o/
<Saviq> veebers, yeah, I'm much happier with that setup :)
<Saviq> veebers, now we need to switch apps over to upstart
<Saviq> veebers, and we can start unlocking unity8 while knowing what happens - and not blindly instead
<veebers> Saviq: awsome, thanks for finishing it off
<veebers> Saviq: that would be _awesome_ :-)
<Saviq> veebers, we'll get there, mark my words! ;)
<veebers> ^_^
<Saviq> mzanetti, dammit, confused switching-previews again ;(
<mzanetti> Saviq: ack. will fix tomorrow
<mhr3> Saviq, i'll trust you :)
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, managed to break it ;P
<mhr3> lol
<Saviq> mhr3, well - not my fix, just switching-previews ;)
#ubuntu-unity 2013-10-15
<sgehrman> Just got 13.10.  My xmodmap file isn't working very well now.  How can I easily swap the ctrl and alt keys?
<dandrader> thomi, ping
<didrocks> Saviq: hey, when do you think that landing request 196 will be ready?
<Saviq> didrocks, as soon as ogra wakes up ;)
<Saviq> didrocks, u8 is ready
<didrocks> veebers: hey, when do you mean to "fix AP jobs", what is it? for the smoketesting?
<Saviq> didrocks, u-n are landing right now
<Saviq> didrocks, so we only need u-s-touch to land
<didrocks> Saviq: ok, do you know how this is helping AP?
<didrocks> (like will that help the various runs when we have all tests hanging?)
<Saviq> didrocks, yes, I've run the suite 20 times on both maguro and mako last night
<veebers> didrocks: can you elaborate, I'm not sure I understand the question
<Saviq> didrocks, one or two crashes on startup that I can't trace at all, but nothing hanging and such
<didrocks> Saviq: but you never had hangs as well recently, right?
<didrocks> veebers: I see that the latest unity8 has some "fix AP jobs" description, should wanted to know more :)
<Saviq> didrocks, I did - u8 hangs on shutdown pretty often - tsdgeos is looking into that
<didrocks> Saviq: ah, so maybe that's what is hanging after the first test finishes…
<didrocks> Saviq: let's cross fingers ;) keep me posted, I'll ensure you land today
<Saviq> didrocks, will do
<Saviq> didrocks, it might just be that upstart is more persistent at killing stuff
<veebers> didrocks: can you link me to where you're seeing this please?
<Saviq> veebers, in the landing pipeline
<didrocks> Saviq: I hope it is :)
<Saviq> didrocks, phablet-test-run was working fine
<Saviq> didrocks, only thing to make sure of
<didrocks> veebers: I guess that's link to http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/revision/461
<Saviq> didrocks, is "powerd-cli display on" before starting the suite
<didrocks> Saviq: on utah? I don't at all, I always ensure that when testing manually personnaly
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, in automation
<Saviq> due to bug #1233870
<ubot5> bug 1233870 in mir (Ubuntu) "unity8 cpu spike after blank/unblank (nexus4)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1233870
<Saviq> no
<veebers> didrocks, Saviq: ah right, that was to start launching unity with upstart while testing to sort out some issues with the keyboard etc.
<Saviq> bug #1235000
<ubot5> bug 1236525 in unity-mir "duplicate for #1235000 unity8 killed/crash then restart can result in mir unable "could not unblank display"" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1236525
<tsdgeos> Saviq: tbh this one hang on shutdown looks not so "easy" to fix, i.e. the thread for driver painting is still there alive
<tsdgeos> may me more a mir one than an unity-mir one
<didrocks> ajmitch: I can just tell you this fix is in, but it didn't reallyhelp
<tsdgeos> still having a more in depth look though
<tsdgeos> greyback: did you have time to look at the fixes i made for "ctrl+c while starting" ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, got it
<veebers> didrocks: I'm not sure if that answers your question; But I'm just popping out, will be back later if there is anything else
<greyback> tsdgeos: ah no, I didn't realise it was ready
<didrocks> veebers: ok, let's see, time to get that in anyway, I think it will be your tomorrow :)
<tsdgeos> greyback: yep, it should fix the crashes if you ctrl+c while starting
<greyback> tsdgeos: ok, will have a look
<tsdgeos> greyback: then there's the hang we are getting on exit if there's something on screen animating, looking at that now, but seems to be pretty much a different thing
<veebers> as ok, I see now didrocks. Sounds good
<tsdgeos> veebers: do you know how do i tell autopilot to forward me the debug output of the app it's running?
<didrocks> veebers: have a good night!
<Saviq> tsdgeos, -v
<Saviq> tsdgeos, autopilot run -v
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but!
<tsdgeos> Saviq: did not do what i expected yesterday
<Saviq> tsdgeos, with what we have in trunk
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ~/.cache/upstart/unity8.log
<veebers> didrocks: will do thanks
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok
<veebers> tsdgeos: yes, what Saviq said. If you use -v (or -vv) the output log should contain the stderr/stdout  of the app if the test fails
<Saviq> veebers, that's not the case through upstart, though
<veebers> tsdgeos: you can also use -o <filename> to save the output to a file
<veebers> Saviq: ah I see, very good point :-\
<Saviq> veebers, we should think about this
<veebers> yeah, the log that Saviq pointed out is probably the best bet.
<Saviq> veebers, generally upstart support needs building into autopilot more
<Saviq> veebers, but, go away now, have a good night!
<dandrader> greyback, updated https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/ubuntu-keyboard/osk_rotation_lp1236489/+merge/190946
<greyback> dandrader: thank you
<veebers> Saviq: sure. Yep and thomi has been working on some things in the next version of autopilot. So we will have a bunch of new goodness coming up
<veebers> Saviq: heh, will do o/
<dandrader> Saviq,  should qmlscene work?  I'm getting a seg fault when I try to run it on the device...
<Saviq> dandrader, it should, but I've seen people saying it doesn't
<Saviq> dandrader, let me try
<Saviq> dandrader, you passing --desktop_file_hint?
<dandrader> Saviq, no
<Saviq> dandrader, you should :)
<dandrader> Saviq, what's that about?
<Saviq> dandrader, it's always been there :D
<Saviq> dandrader, you need to point at a .desktop file
<Saviq> dandrader, so that u8 can match the session to an app
<dandrader> Saviq, so "--desktop_file_hint" is a qmlscene parameter?
<Saviq> dandrader, no, it's a "whatever" parameter
<veebers> oh rats, Saviq one more thing. Are there known issues with interaction between unity and maliit/osk?
<Saviq> dandrader, it's only interpreted by the app manager
<Saviq> veebers, I didn't get any during testing
<veebers> for instance running the ubuntu_keyboard tests it seems that unity crashes/restarts/something. But only if I do something similar to this:
<veebers> stop maliit-server && start maliit-server && autopilot run -v ubuntu_keyboard.tests.test_keyboard.UbuntuKeyboardTypingTests.test_can_type_string
<Saviq> veebers, there is bug #1233245
<ubot5> bug 1233245 in unity-mir "[mir] key events not working through input devices (aka volume up/down)" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1233245
<Saviq> veebers, will try
<veebers> this is after doing this (so we can introspect the keyboard): echo exec maliit-server -testability > ~/.config/upstart/maliit-server.override
<veebers> I came across it while testing this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~veebers/ubuntu-keyboard/restarting-maliit-for-tests/+merge/190005
<Saviq> veebers, nothing that I know of, if you have a .crash file I could try and see
<veebers> but even when using trunk tests and using a similar command as above (also added a sleep before starting the tests)
<Saviq> veebers, btw just pass QT_LOAD_TESTABILITY=1 to initctl start - no need for -testability
<veebers> Saviq: ah, right, I was using an outdated method
<dandrader> Saviq, works now. thanks!
<veebers> I have some stale crash files, not sure if they are interesting, will attempt to generate some new ones later on.
<Saviq> veebers, k, o/
<Saviq> dandrader, we'll be getting rid of that soon, when all of the apps (and app tests) are launched via upstart, which we want to be the only supported way of launching apps
<dandrader> Saviq, so "qmlscene foo.qml" will just work then or will I have to do it?
<dandrader> I mean, how am I going to do it
<Saviq> dandrader, it won't, you will still need a .desktop file
<Saviq> dandrader, and launch through upstart, something like:
<Saviq> initctl start application APP_ID=qmlscene ARGS=/path/to/qmlfile
<Saviq> or similar
<dandrader> ah, ok
<Saviq> dandrader, where qmlscene.desktop would be a generic launcher for testing purposes
<tvoss> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/unity-mir/oom_adjust
<dednick> Saviq: the datetime indicator seems to be stopping randomly. i think it's crashing, but not getting a crash report. Do we have to turn it on per process?
<Saviq> dednick, no, if it's crashing - there should be a .crash
<dednick> hm
<mzanetti> Saviq: hey, expanding categories in the dash seems to animate really slow nowadays, intentionally?
<Saviq> mzanetti, bug #1224552
<ubot5> bug 1224552 in Unity 8 "[Dash] Category expansion transition has varaible speeds" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1224552
<mhr3> dednick, +1
<mhr3> dednick, exactly what i've been seeing past week(s)
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... seems to me this issue was only introduced with the branch that should fix it
<dednick> mhr3: you mean datetime?
<Saviq> mzanetti, not really, using duration you'll always get slow for small movement, fast for large movement
<Saviq> mzanetti, but now the easing is wrong
<mhr3> dednick, yep, i told you i don't see it half of the time
<dednick> yeah
<mhr3> dednick, also, it's using am/pm... where are we? in us? :P
<dednick> mhr3: it using locale.
<mhr3> dednick, what's our default locale?
<Saviq> mhr3, en_US
<mhr3> i see
<Saviq> or en_EN?
<Saviq> en_US
<mhr3> would be nice to have a first run wizard which sets up the network, gets location, sets locale etc...
 * mhr3 dreams
<dednick> might be good to have a working phone first ;)
<dednick> or at least a datetime.
<mhr3> dednick, details
<dednick> mhr3: if you see that datetime thing again, can you check for a crash report?
<mhr3> dednick, i don't think i saw one... ever
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i've bad news :/
<dednick> mhr3: i cant seem to get it to not show up. have my phone in a reboot loop now checking for the process... but it's done it about 10 times now with no luck
<tsdgeos> now that i've qtdeclarative with debug in the phone
<tsdgeos> that hang points to our friend the amazing QQuickRenderThreadSingleContextWindowManager :/
<Saviq> :|
<tsdgeos> Saviq: is it worth compiling 5.1 and seeing if it doesn't happen there?
<tsdgeos> i guess it's not
<Saviq> tsdgeos, qt5-beta-proper not good?
<tsdgeos> i mean we're not going to update because of this
<Saviq> tsdgeos, oh yeah, we're not
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but finding out would be good regardless
<tsdgeos> i need more phones :
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I know what you mean :D
<tsdgeos> took my almost a day to get all the stuff compiled with debug in this one
<tsdgeos> don't want to destroy it just to use the ppa
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we should have a debug-enabled PPA
<tsdgeos> i guess i could rsync the stuff
<Saviq> Mirv, wdyt ↑?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: like as compiled with CONFIG+=debug ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, try with qt-beta-proper - if that doesn't work - just comment on the bug and leave it
<tsdgeos> that'd rock :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and it's easy ;)
<tsdgeos> save me quite some time
<tsdgeos> qtdeclarative compiles reasonably fast
<tsdgeos> but qtbase can be a bit of a pain
<Mirv> Saviq: the debug packages are all there in qt5-betaproper
<Mirv> and for archive versions, ddebs.ubuntu.com
<Saviq> Mirv, not debug packages
<Saviq> Mirv, but built in debug mode
<Saviq> Mirv, as in, with assertions and stuff
<Saviq> and debug logging
<Saviq> Mirv, basically CONFIG+=debug
<Mirv> right, so it's not good enough then, but requires a separate debian/rules?
<Saviq> Mirv, yeah
<Mirv> yep, makes sense for PPA test builds if there are no downsides except for size
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hrmpf... ideas on why I can't link http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/fix-lvwph-easing/revision/463 ?
<Saviq> I bet it's not exported...
<tsdgeos> most probably
<tsdgeos> well
<Saviq> of course it's not
<tsdgeos> if it's installe
<tsdgeos> should be
<tsdgeos> that's weird
<Saviq> tsdgeos, nope, Q_AUTOTEST_EXPORT
<Saviq> vs. Q_QUICK_PRIVATE_EXPORT
<tsdgeos> that in qquicksmoothedanimation_p.h ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yep
<Saviq> grrr
<tsdgeos> so i guess if it's us wrongly installing that in the -private package or them
<tsdgeos> i mean, what's the point of that header being installed?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, indeed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, think we could make the animation a prop and pass it from QML?
<tsdgeos> shouldn't be too hard
<mhr3> does the update manager app actually work? everytime i run it i just get a white screen of nothingness
<nic-doffay> mhr3, you know you're search active branch? Is it up to date with trunk atm?
<nic-doffay> I'm back on all of that now after some more SDK stuff.
<nic-doffay> Trying to sort out the filters branch again.
<mhr3> nic-doffay, it was merged into trunk quite some time ago
<mhr3> nic-doffay, but filters never needed that branch, did they?
<Saviq> mzanetti, hrm, right, with velocity we get long categories collapsing in seconds...
<nic-doffay> mhr3, which one did it rely on? I can't recall...
<Saviq> mzanetti, we need a two-step animation - first collapse to "visible size" in one frame, and then collapse to the end
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah, something like that
 * Saviq hacks
<mhr3> nic-doffay, anything it did rely on should be in trunk
<nic-doffay> mhr3, ok great, sorted then :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/fix-lvwph-easing/+merge/191139
<mzanetti> Saviq: should I manually merge?
<Saviq> mzanetti, ye
<Saviq> s
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, or I can - gonna be easier
<Saviq> mzanetti, you approve?
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'm merging
<Saviq> mzanetti, done
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok...  just would have needed to push
<Saviq> mzanetti, hopefully after a unity8 release we'll get to green and get autolanding again
<mzanetti> Saviq: oh boy, this switching previews turned out more complex then expected :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, I did expect it to be complex, did you not? ;)
<mzanetti> not that much no...
<mzanetti> actually it would be fairly easy if QML animations wouldn't such in some certain regard
<mzanetti> s/such/suck/
<Saviq> true, true
<nic-doffay> Saviq, so the ui-tk is having some CI issues which timp is looking at. My branch won't land until that's sorted, however would you mind giving a code review of: https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity8/filter-selector/+merge/191145? I superseded the mp as a result of it being reliant upon a new branch.
<nic-doffay> Then once the new selectors branch lands perhaps a full functional review?
<nic-doffay> Unless you're comfortable doing both now?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, we'll get there, not today though - we won't merge it before release anyway
<nic-doffay> Saviq, also are you aware of anything in QML that can mimic abstraction?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, what kind of abstraction?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, something like an abstract base class.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, btw, did you use  the "resubmit proposal" link in https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity8/filter-selector/+merge/183503 ?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, QML is *all* about abstractions
<nic-doffay> Saviq, yeah I did.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, weird, it didn't leave a "superseded by" / "supersedes" links
<Saviq> nvm
<Saviq> nic-doffay, any qml component can be a base component to another
<Saviq> nic-doffay, Item { property string foo: "bar" }
<nic-doffay> Saviq, yeah but an abstract base class so that it can't potentially be used by someone else.
<nic-doffay> Like C++/C#
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you mean private/protected properties? no
<nic-doffay> Saviq, yeah essentially.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, nope, nothing like that
<nic-doffay> Saviq, ergh right. Thanks.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, well, just don't expose a type to the outside world
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and they won't be able to use it
<Saviq> nic-doffay, i.e. don't put it in the qmldir file
<nic-doffay> Saviq, then only the current dir would be access it, right?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, no, you can import "Foo/Bar" where the internal component is
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and well, people would still be able to import "/full/path/to/Foo/Bar"
<Saviq> nic-doffay, but no one will
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I guess if that's the closest it can get to completely restricting access I'll have to settle. Thanks.
<Saviq> tvoss, you'd like https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/unity8/add_post_inst_script_to_gain_cap_sys_resource/+merge/191144 to be merged for release, right?
<Saviq> tvoss, wth does it say "updating diff" all the time?
<Saviq> tvoss, and is that persistent across reboots?
<tvoss> Saviq, yup, should be persistent across reboots, ripped of the post inst script from the gnome-keyring package
<tvoss> Saviq, merged, yes. Requires https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/unity-mir/oom_adjust/+merge/191123, too
<tvoss> Saviq, well, not strictly requires
<tvoss> Saviq, just land the mp
<tvoss> asac, http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_mir/mako/97:20131015:20131015/4730/notes-app-autopilot/ reports 4 crashes in the overview, although nothing crashed
<tvoss> asac, seems like crash "detection" is a wildcard *crash*
<Saviq> lol
<Saviq> didrocks, +1 on https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/unity8/add_post_inst_script_to_gain_cap_sys_resource/+merge/191144 ?
<tvoss> popey, who is looking into the failing ap test cases for ubuntu-filemanager?
<tvoss> popey, http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_mir/mako/97:20131015:20131015/4730/ubuntu-filemanager-app-autopilot/486002/ is a bit weird ;)
<Saviq> tvoss, setcap is not installed on my device, has that been added?
<tvoss> none == none
<asac> tvoss: nice catch :)
<tvoss> Saviq, hah, good catch
<didrocks> Saviq: I approved it, but yeah, you're right need to add setcap as a dep
<asac> Saviq: oh it was you... well done!
<popey> tvoss: I will poke balloons when he wakes up
<tvoss> Saviq, the *crash* was me
<Saviq> asac, ↑
<tvoss> ;)
<asac> lol
<asac> nevermind
<asac> thanks to both of you for many things! :)
<tvoss> argh, which package has setcap?
<Saviq> tvoss, didrocks, are postinst ran on the devices or only during image creation? will that get through on the image?
<tvoss> Saviq, not sure
<didrocks> Saviq: only during image creation (or when you install a package by hand)
<didrocks> Saviq: but it needs to be seeded anyway and it's a dep of unity8 now
<Saviq> tvoss, yeah, I'm worried this is not gonna cut it
<Saviq> tvoss, maybe an additional upstart job instead?
<tvoss> Saviq, why do you think so?
<didrocks> Saviq: no, it should work, generating the image is about package installation basically
<didrocks> so if you have the right dep, that's fine
<didrocks> add a dep on libcap2-bin
<Saviq> didrocks, I know, but do we know what "setcap" does when called?
<tvoss> didrocks, just on unity8?
<Saviq> tvoss, didrocks, does it store the settings in a file somewhere?
<Saviq> so that it's applied on boot?
<tvoss> Saviq, does not need to, look at the gnome-keyring package
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, the dep from the binary package you add the postinst hoook
<Saviq> tvoss, do we know that it's working when applied on a different device (image builder) than the target?
<didrocks> Saviq: well, I guess that's stephane's job to ensure that
<Saviq> tvoss, like how does it know?
<Saviq> maybe it just stores it on the file itself?
<Saviq> "Failed to set capabilities on file `/usr/bin/unity8' (Operation not supported)"
<Saviq> tvoss, ↑
<tvoss> Saviq, it stores them as extended attributes
<didrocks> Saviq: it's part of file system capabilities, I think it's the same set of attribute or rights that we do have
<Saviq> tvoss, didrocks, we're on ext2 and not mounted xattr
<tvoss> \o/
<didrocks> ext2 on touch, really?
 * didrocks looks
<Saviq> can we please test that stuff actually works?
<didrocks> /dev/loop0 on / type ext2 (rw,relatime,errors=continue)
<tvoss> Saviq, yup, my bad
<Saviq> /food
<mhr3> mzanetti, any idea what this is?
<mhr3> file:///home/phablet/shell/Dash/DashPreviewPlaceholder.qml: Object destroyed during incubation
<mzanetti> otp
<tsdgeos> Mirv: i can't use qt5-beta-proper
<tsdgeos> Mirv: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6240105/
<Mirv> tsdgeos: right. I haven't had time for the PPA for weeks, but the auto-builds are still running. that sounds like that the diverts from qtmultimedia-touch don't take it kindly that the diverted package gets upgraded.
<Mirv> or, right, that the diverted package actually gets to the same version
<Mirv> so qtmultimedia-touch would need upgrading to work with that, then
 * tsdgeos uninstalls billions of multimedia pckages
<didrocks> Saviq: ubuntu-touch-session was providing the upstart session right?
<didrocks> Saviq: you need a replaces: in that case
<didrocks> is that dropped from ubuntu-touch-session as well?
<didrocks> (and ogra doing it?)
<tsdgeos> let's see if stuff still starts
<didrocks> Saviq: I'll buy a new pair of glass it seems :p the replaces is there
<Cimi> how do I see the video carousel? putting videos?
<Cimi> or is there a trick or sole to enable?
<Cimi> scope
<Saviq> Cimi, put videos in, yes
<Saviq> Cimi, if they don't show up - try searching to refresh, but it should be fine
<Cimi> first have to download 6
<Saviq> Cimi, if they still don't - you might not have the right codecs
<Cimi> don't have any
<Cimi> Saviq, which codecs are supported?
<Cimi> or sample videos I can take?
<Cimi> trying also not to fill the memory
<tsdgeos> Saviq: also happens with 5.1.1 so may not be that then
<tsdgeos> lunch!
<Cimi> Saviq, tsdgeos we also have another issue in qt that I think we should distropatch
<Cimi> the default maximumFlickVelocity on the devices seems to be slow
<Cimi> indeed we tweak it when we need, since we have higher pixel density
<Cimi> I think we should distropatch qt to change the default value accordingly to pixel density
<om26er> Saviq, ping
<om26er> Saviq, unity8 in trunk seems to break my sim signals.. i.e. no signals
<om26er> I have to open the messaging app or the dialer app first and then the signals come back
<om26er> because opening those apps invokes telephony-service and which I assume calls ofono
<didrocks> sil2100: please track that ^
<Saviq> om26er, that will be fixed in session-manager-touch
<Saviq> om26er, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/session-manager-touch/drop-unity8/+merge/190842
<om26er> Saviq, ok. I reported a bug for that a few hours ago. I'll assign it you then.
<Saviq> om26er, k
<mzanetti> mhr3: when do you see this message?
<mhr3> mzanetti, when playing with switching-previews :)
<mzanetti> mhr3: I guessed that far. I don't see it tho. so probably some certain corner case
<mhr3> mzanetti, sorry, no exact way to repro
<Saviq> mzanetti, saw bug #1239750 ?
<ubot5> bug 1239750 in Unity 8 "Launcher items get "stale" after app upgrades" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239750
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes
<Saviq> mhr3, it sometimes happen when an item in a ListView is destroyed before it completed
<mzanetti> Saviq: not sure yet how to tackle this
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i think they somehow fixed that in later qts
<Cimi> tsdgeos, so we should back port no?
<mzanetti> Saviq: given that the appID is indeed a different one
<mzanetti> so it's in fact a different app
<tsdgeos> Cimi: no, we should update :D
<Cimi> tsdgeos, indeed
<Saviq> mzanetti, appid://blah.blah.blah/blah/current-user-verion
<Saviq> version
<mzanetti> Saviq: do appids now contain slashes?
<mzanetti> good thing this stuff is communitcated :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, no
<Saviq> mzanetti, appid:// !== application:///
<Saviq> mzanetti, appid:// is a way to target an app at no specific version
<Saviq> mzanetti, like ppid://com.ubuntu.developer.webapps.webapp-facebook/webapp-facebook/current-user-version
<Saviq> *appid
<Saviq> mzanetti, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/url-dispatcher/trunk.13.10/revision/34
<mzanetti> mhm... ok. will check it out
<mzanetti> Saviq: I think the switching-previews are one step closer. pushed a bunch of fixes
<Saviq> mzanetti, why we need the  "current-user-version" you'll need to ask tedg ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, cool beanz
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i looked at the code and it seems you could request a specifc version too maybe
<tsdgeos> url-dispatcher
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes yes
<tsdgeos> seems to have some kind of support for it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, appid://com.ubuntu.developer.webapps.webapp-facebook/webapp-facebook/0.1.5
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but that's the same as
<Saviq> application:///com.ubuntu.developer.webapps.webapp-facebook_webapp-facebook_0.1.5.desktop
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and I just don't get why we need the "current-user-version" at all
<Saviq> couldn't it just be
<Saviq> appid://com.ubuntu.developer.webapps.webapp-facebook/webapp-facebook/
<tsdgeos> ah
<Saviq> for the "current user version"?
<tsdgeos> sure
<Saviq> like what else would you request
<Saviq> TBH I think ↑ that should be the default
<Saviq> and version as a url param
<Saviq> i.e. appid://com.ubuntu.developer.webapps.webapp-facebook/webapp-facebook?version=0.1.5
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so, what do you want me to do with the hang on animation, go back to qt5.0.x and keep trying to find out what's wrong?
<Saviq> or well, appid://com.ubuntu.developer.webapps/facebook?version=0.1.5 would be even better :P
<Saviq> ETOOMANYWEBAPPS
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no
<tsdgeos> hang on quit on animation i mean
<Saviq> tsdgeos, upstart seems to take care of it for us now
<Saviq> tsdgeos, i.e. no problems in autopilot now that we're using upstart
<Saviq> tsdgeos, please add as much info as possible to the bug
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and make it Medium
<mhr3> Saviq, kill the disable-hswipe-on-vswipe now!!!
<mhr3> it's driving my crazy
<mhr3> stupid dash doesn't want to swipe the way i want half of the time
<Saviq> mhr3, it's like that all the time
<Saviq> mhr3, you only ever could swipe to the sides on empty spaces
<Saviq> mhr3, that's QML I'm afraid
<mhr3> Saviq, it's just the threshold i guess, i do tiny vswipe and then it doesn't want to do the switch between changes
<Saviq> mhr3, if you put a horizontal flickable on top of a vertical one - you won't be able to move to the outer one while the inner one is moving
<mhr3> s/changes/pages/
<Saviq> mhr3, yes, the disable-hswipe-on-vswipe has nothing to do with it
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok
<mhr3> Saviq, but someone it got worse after that branch
<Saviq> mhr3, you think it did - it didn't
<Saviq> mhr3, bug #1152150
<ubot5> bug 1152150 in Unity 8 "[DASH] diagonal swipe is recognized as a scroll" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1152150
<Saviq> mhr3, really - patch -R it, you'll see it's exactly the same
<Saviq> mhr3, you just notice it more now and associate with that merge
<mhr3> Saviq, still.... grrrrrrrrrrr
<Cimi> Saviq, still this one waiting review https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/carousel-loader/+merge/190406
<Saviq> Cimi, not gonna happen for S
<mhr3> Cimi, sorry, it'd cause too many issues imo
<mhr3> Cimi, after 13.10
<Cimi> mhr3, what, that loader?
<mhr3> Cimi, count changes too often in scopes, basing renderer off of it is dangerous
<mhr3> we'd need to minimize the count changes first
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so the maintainer of qsortfilterproxy argues that my patch is wrong and that the bug is actually at the qmlvisualmodel level
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so i'll have to create a qml testcase and then let the qml people and him fight on who's wrong
<tsdgeos> Saviq: we probably don't want to carry much time a patch in qsortfilterproxymodel that is not blessed by upstream
<tsdgeos> Saviq: mind if i edit the description of https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-mir/+bug/1239409 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1239409 in unity-mir "unity8 hangs on SIGTERM if there's a painting/animation going on" [Undecided,In progress]
<Saviq> tsdgeos, do
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that above one was re: which patch?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the loop?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: the one i made to fix the issues with pstolowski reorder branch
<Saviq> ah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, since we dropped reordering anyway... we might as well drop that patch from qt
<Saviq> tsdgeos, before release that is
<Saviq> Mirv, still around?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: sure
<Saviq> feels like a safe route
<tsdgeos> +1
<MacSlow> Saviq, can you imagine what alcohol would to to my untouched liver? ;)
<MacSlow> would do
<Saviq> MacSlow, soften it slightly? ;)
<mzanetti> the s shirt looks like the q one
<didrocks> bregma: Trevinho: andyrock: hey, urgency ping
<didrocks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1240074
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1240074 in unity (Ubuntu) "multi-monitor regression" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<didrocks> with latest unity
<Trevinho> didrocks: pong
<Saviq> mzanetti, but you can have a t-shirt with the infographic ;)
<mzanetti> huh?
<didrocks> Trevinho: elmo can produce more info
<didrocks> Trevinho: I had it at first as well
<MacSlow> mzanetti, a t-shirt that can actually pull data form the phone's inforgraphic-backend :)
<mzanetti> hah, right
<Saviq> mzanetti, http://shop.canonical.com/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=infographic+and+t-shirt
<Saviq> MacSlow, exactly what I thought about :D
<Saviq> MacSlow, double tap to see how much alcohol you drunk today :D
<MacSlow> Saviq, should be possible with today's tech I guess :)
<MacSlow> Saviq,  :)
<Trevinho> didrocks: mh, ok, thanks let me check that
<mzanetti> reminds me of the episode of Big Bang Theory where Raj has the speaker shirt :D
<mzanetti> hillarious
<didrocks> Trevinho: if we need to revert, let's revert
<MacSlow> mzanetti, don't know that one
<Trevinho> didrocks: but... I can't understand exactly what the problem is there...
<Trevinho> the bug is quite generic
<didrocks> Trevinho: well, I got the same this morning
<Trevinho> didrocks: no multi-monitor at all?
<mzanetti> MacSlow: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6r_AclV6X8
<greyback> mzanetti: uh oh, if I click that, that's 22 minutes of me not working
<mzanetti> nah... it's a 2 minutes clip
<didrocks> Trevinho: yeah, just one was up
<didrocks> then I rebooted
<didrocks> and it was fine again
<MacSlow> mzanetti, top... totally wicked!
<Trevinho> didrocks: just one laucnher/panel and such?
<didrocks> Trevinho: one of the screen was off
<Trevinho> mh, how could be that related to unity... looks weird
<didrocks> even going to g-c-c
<didrocks> yeah, it's weird
<didrocks> hey elmo
<Trevinho> didrocks: I don't even seen what could have caused it from 7.1.2+13.10.20131014.1-0ubuntu1 to 7.1.1+13.10.20131004-0ubuntu1
<didrocks> eean: we are discussing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1240074
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1240074 in unity (Ubuntu) "multi-monitor regression" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<didrocks> elmo: ^
<didrocks> sorry eean :)
<didrocks> elmo: so, it seems you had the same symptom than I
<didrocks> like just one screen starting
<didrocks> and the other one being off?
<elmo> didrocks: yeah
<didrocks> do you know exactly what happen? (I know that when I got it, I had only the internal monitor on, and then I plugged the other one)
<elmo> didrocks: sorry, I'm not sure what you mean.  basically, I can reproduce it by turning on display mirroring
<elmo> didrocks: if I do that, I get an image on only one screen
<Spads> ah
<didrocks> ah, different from what I saw
<Spads> I got it without mirroring
<Spads> but with both displays on
<didrocks> Spads: but then, you still get it?
<Spads> yes
<elmo> yeah, I can reproduce it that way too
<elmo> mirroring just seemed like the easiest to explain
<didrocks> let me try
<Spads> yeah
<didrocks> hum, I can't get it anymore
<didrocks> I just rebooted and it was fine
<didrocks> (this morning)
<didrocks> and I can't reproduce it again
<didrocks> with the same unity version
<didrocks> (7.1.2+13.10.20131014.1-0ubuntu1)
<didrocks> elmo: can you try just upgrading? I can see unity being guilty for a lot of things, but having the screen shutted down…
<didrocks> Trevinho: your team didn't land anything regarding that, right?
<elmo> didrocks: checking
<didrocks> thanks :)
<Trevinho> didrocks: mh, I've been checking but I don't see what bit could have affected this
 * didrocks looks at uploads
<Saviq> didrocks, soo, we have a dpatch in qtbase that's being debated upstream, but we had to revert the code triggering the issue for unrelated reasons, so we could drop the dpatch to be on the safe side, what do you think?
<Spads> 2013-10-14 20:16:14 status installed unity:amd64 7.1.2+13.10.20131014.1-0ubuntu1
<Spads> er, mispaste
<didrocks> Saviq: does this patch is known to create any issue?
<didrocks> "triggering the issue" is quite vague :)
<elmo> didrocks: I can't reproduce now
<Saviq> didrocks, no, but it's not known to not
<didrocks> elmo: yeah, same frustration than mine then…
<Saviq> didrocks, without the patch unity8 was broken when reordering categories in Home
<didrocks> I don't see anything creating it :/
<Saviq> didrocks, but we've reverted that for other reasons
<didrocks> Saviq: let's not change anything that we ship for now I would say
<Saviq> didrocks, but upstream is arguing whether the patch tsdgeos sent is correct
<Saviq> didrocks, ok
<didrocks> after V1, we can reevaluate
<Saviq> didrocks, there's no known regressions
<Saviq> didrocks, so that's good
<tsdgeos> Saviq: didrocks: otoh this is a patch to a core qt component
<didrocks> elmo: I don't see any other upload which can be guilty though…
<elmo> didrocks: right, and I only downgraded unity
<tsdgeos> Saviq: didrocks: and upstream argues it destroys some optimization in the code
<tsdgeos> i'm fine with leaving it in
<didrocks> elmo: yeah, but maybe restarting the session was enough to """fix""" it
<didrocks> tsdgeos: let's keep it for V1, really, we have too many bugs to tackle right now to get to that level of details/risks :)
<tsdgeos> didrocks: i'm fine leaving it for now, but forever 13.10 not sure i'm really confortable
<elmo> didrocks: possibly
<didrocks> Spads: have you tried restarted the session?
<Spads> didrocks: no, haven't logged out since the last reboot-requiring update two days ago
<didrocks> Trevinho: before Spads maybe try logging out, is there any info that can be interesting to us? ^
<Trevinho> 1 sec...
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, added my bt to https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-mir/+bug/1239409 with what i think is interesting in it
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1239409 in unity-mir "unity8 hangs on SIGTERM if there's a painting/animation going on" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Trevinho> didrocks, Spads: I guess some output from xrandr, wnckprop --list may help to understand what's going on
<tsdgeos> Saviq: now i'm going to have a look at creating the qt testcase to get them to fight themselves at who's bug it is
<Spads> ok
<Spads> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6240708/ <-- Trevinho I redacted some of the window titles :)
<Trevinho> Spads: LVDS1 is the black one, right?
<Spads> Trevinho: yep
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup, thanks
<Trevinho> mh, it doesn't seem ON on xrandr as well.. it's very strange that only updating unity can fix this issue
<Trevinho> downgrading*
<Spads> well, it's possible it was the session restart that did it
<Spads> since elmo can't reproduce
<Trevinho> Spads: looking there unity only correctly creates the windows it needs...
<Spads> I can see if a restart without touching my packages helps
<didrocks> Spads: elmo: do you have the list of upgrades you have done before getting that issue?
<Trevinho> Spads: just try to do a "compiz --replace&" in a terminal before
<Trevinho> I see you've a couple opneed :D
<Spads> Trevinho: STALKER
<didrocks> oh, nice idea :)
<Trevinho> ahah
<Spads> didrocks: I can snip out a dpkg.log spam if you need
<Spads> okay, so should I do compiz --replace first?
<Trevinho> yep
<Spads> okeedokee
<Trevinho> it should reload unity, I don't expect it to fix anything though
<Spads> LVDS1 still off
<Spads> yeah my X server is still from the 13th
<Spads> shall I log out now?  Because all my windows are in one workspace and it's making my brain cramp :)
<didrocks> Trevinho: ? ^ I think Spads should ;)
<Spads> I could try the multi-monitor tool again
<Spads> to see if it can wake lvds1 up now
<didrocks> Spads: I tried it this morning, without any success
<Spads> oh, so you saw this as well?
<didrocks> yeah, but as I suspended/resumed a lot, I was thinking it was due to that
<didrocks> and I just rebooted
<Spads> yeah it couldn't switchi t on
<Trevinho> Spads: yes, reboot
<Spads> Trevinho: I'm going to log out first instead of reboot
<Trevinho> Spads: using xrandr manually doens't help?
<Trevinho> Spads: sure
<Spads> welp, that fixed it
<Spads> even before it was done logging me out
<Spads> although that's probably just lag of various sorts
<Spads> ooh, apport wants me to submit a complaint
<Trevinho> Spads: why complaining, that's working! ^_^
<bregma> probably just the usual unity-panel-service crash-on-dbus-disconnect apport noise
<Trevinho> yeah, maybe...
<dednick> mhr3: ping
<mhr3> dednick, pong
<dednick> mhr3: howdy. could you do me a favour? :)
<Spads> okay, well at least it looks like it was a transient thing that's fixed now
<dednick> mhr3: can you grep your syslog for anything from "indicator-date"
<dednick> mhr3: on your device i mean
<mhr3> dednick, syslog?
<mhr3> hmm, let me try
<dednick> mhr3: zgrep 'indicator-date' /var/log/syslog*
<didrocks> Spads: can you do one more test?
<Spads> didrocks: sure what's up
<didrocks> shut your computer down, disconnect the external monitor, boot it, log in, then plug the external monitor
<mhr3> dednick, nope, nothing
<dednick> mhr3: have you flashed lately?
<Spads> didrocks: okay
<mhr3> dednick, yes, morning
<mhr3> dednick, was just about to ask if it'd survive
 * Spads will bbiab
<dednick> mhr3: hm. i think it does actually
<mhr3> dednick, fwiw i don't have any gzipped syslogs there
<mhr3> dednick, and the first entry is from this morning
<dednick> mhr3: ah. probably didnt then
<dednick> mhr3: dang. dont suppose you noticed your datetime indicator not working ;)
<mhr3> dednick, nope, today it was fine
<dednick> stupid indicator
<dednick> works when you dont want it to
<mhr3> who wouldn't love those kind of bugs
<dednick> i'd like everything to always work
<dednick> although i might not have much of a job
<mhr3> dednick, they you have to be the one who makes it always work :)
<mhr3> then*
<dednick> what you talkin about. my stuff always works
<greyback> Saviq: hey, what was the signal you wanted unity-mit/unity8 to emit when Mir was ready to get client connections? Upstart needed it
<Saviq> greyback, raise(SIGSTOP)
<dednick> mhr3: other people secretly add bugs to my code.
<greyback> Saviq: ok. I can add to unity-mir easily enough, but how about the SF case?
<Saviq> greyback, we'd need to raise it on sflinger, too - but whenever, so probably in main()
<mhr3> dednick, damn, you noticed it?
<dednick> trying to bring me down to their level!
<Saviq> greyback, since we know on sflinger nothing else will emit it, and we know we're ready already, we'll just emit ourselves
<Spads> okay, let's try plugging this in now
<dednick> all: anyone's datetime indicator not working at the moment?
<Spads> didrocks: works fine
<didrocks> Spads: ok, thanks for all the testing :)
<Spads> dednick: I had that problem last week, but it's been clear for a while
<didrocks> thanks Trevinho, Spads, elmo. Seems it's a transition issue in something else than unity anyway, we are going to continue investigating
<Spads> didrocks: want a paste of my dpkg.log for the past few days?
<Spads> I warn you it's full of noise :)
<Trevinho> didrocks: np
<didrocks> Spads: no, I think we've identified another victim :)
<didrocks> (upower)
<Spads> eeexcellent
<Spads> ohhhhh
<Spads> come to think
<didrocks> yeah?
<Spads> the behaviour of the light dimmer was odd for a while
<didrocks> yeah, that's what the last upower was supposed to fix
<Spads> like it seemed like it took on a new power profile
<Spads> aha
<Saviq> greyback, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/raise-sigstop/+merge/191212
<mzanetti> dednick: define "not working". It's here but none of the items in it open something when I tap them
<mzanetti> dednick: not sure if that is expected or not
<dednick> mzanetti: that may indicator not working
<dednick> is the indicator-datetime-service process running on the device?
<dednick> mzanetti: otherwise it may just be another bug
<dednick> mzanetti: although that one is related to the indicator restarting i think.
<mzanetti> dednick: oh... just realized that it tried to launch the datetime settings but I already had systemsettings open in the "accounts" page
<mzanetti> dednick: so it just brought the accounts page to the front again
<mzanetti> dednick: I guess that means it's working fine (the indicator part at least)
<dednick> mzanetti: yup
<dednick> mzanetti: not working means not visible in this case i think (or at least not updating the time)
<mzanetti> dednick: I've seen kalikiana's device at the dev days basically never showing the datetime indicator. but I haven't ever seen this issue on my device
 * tsdgeos hits himself
<tsdgeos> after wondering why the qml testcase works for a while
<tsdgeos> i realized we have patched qt so i can't be hitting the bug
<tsdgeos> :D
<mhr3> Saviq, could you look at the overridden-results-preview branch?
<tsdgeos> what?¿?¿? http://www.engadget.com/2013/10/13/lg-g-flex-revealed/
<tsdgeos> it's so big that they curved it so you can use it with a single hand
<tsdgeos> weeeeir
<tsdgeos> d
<mhr3> tsdgeos, sometimes the dash decides that there's less content than there really is... any idea what's up with that?
<mhr3> i mean there's lots of content but it doesn't want to let me scroll to it
<tsdgeos> mhr3: that'd be a bug in the LVWPH i guess :'(
<mhr3> tsdgeos, yey!
<tsdgeos> mhr3: i guess it's not easily-reproducible, no?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, it you just want to get into that state, it's not too hard, if you want exact steps though...
<tsdgeos> mhr3: well, not exact steps, but rough step?
<tsdgeos> s
<mhr3> tsdgeos, search in home scope, swipe away to clear
<tsdgeos> like "if you do this a few times it'll happen"
<mhr3> repeat until it's broken
<tsdgeos> ?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: swipe away = change to a different scope?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> and then?
<tsdgeos> when does it break? how does it look like?
<tsdgeos> breaks before swiping away?
<mhr3> it looks like you can't scroll all the way down :)
<tsdgeos> after?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, it's easier to see when you still have lots of results from the home scope, so before swiping away, which resets it back to the surfacing model
<tsdgeos> mhr3: ok, could you open a bug with all that info?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, are you sure there isn't one already?
<tsdgeos> i'm not
<tsdgeos> but if there is
<tsdgeos> it's not assigned to me :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: any idea about ↑↑↑↑
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no, didn't see/hear
<mhr3> opening then
<mhr3> tsdgeos, although i'm seeing this on saucy-proposed which still has the reordering, maybe it's easier to trigger with that
<tsdgeos> may b
<mhr3> but i do remember seeing it before that as well
<Saviq> kill -SIGINT tsdgeos
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, can I interrupt you?
<tsdgeos> sure
<greyback> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-mir/listen-for-server-start-stop-ready/+merge/191224
<Saviq> greyback, cool beanz
<greyback> tsdgeos: you pay extra for the "I sat on my phone" joke?
<greyback> ah that comment was 30 mins ago
<tsdgeos> :D
<mhr3> tsdgeos, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1240118
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1240118 in Unity 8 "Scrolling in dash breaks" [Undecided,New]
<mhr3> tsdgeos, so with the steps there i can reproduce it reliably when the reordering is enabled, with trunk it just breaks the search bar position
<tsdgeos> i fixed the search bar pos a while ago :S
<tsdgeos> maybe needs more fixing :D
<mhr3> Saviq, is this useful in any way? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6241183/
 * greyback eod
<Cimi> Saviq, mhr3 https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/carousel-music-video/+merge/191247
<Cimi> for T
<mhr3> Cimi, yey, pretty :)
<mhr3> Cimi, it's not pixel perfect though :P
<Cimi> mhr3, music lens?
<Cimi> mhr3, not my fault
<mhr3> Cimi, yep
<mhr3> Cimi, see http://imgur.com/6NgLiOZ
<Cimi> mhr3, can't do much about it with those assets
<mhr3> Cimi, the video carousel behaves weird though, it keeps disappearing for me... not sure whether your branch introduced that though
<thomi> morning
<kgunn> mterry: ping
<mterry> kgunn, hello
<kgunn> mterry: hey...i don't have a sim...but you can rcv/answer a call with a locked phone right ?
<kgunn> locked greeter
<mterry> kgunn, yes, I believe I tested last Friday
<mterry> kgunn, you can test without a sim these days
<mterry> kgunn, I'll test again, just to make double sure
<kgunn> mterry: how to test w/o a sim ?
<mterry> kgunn, one moment, let me get instructions
<kgunn> mterry: i assume emergency call is supported as well
<kgunn> ?
<mterry> kgunn, no need for emergency call, there is no lock
<kgunn> mterry: yeah...ok, so there is _some_ effort there just to make sure those items "just work" when lock get in
<mterry> kgunn, hmm, the script to fake an incoming call isn't working right now
<mterry> kgunn, for when the lock is enabled...
<kgunn> ok, no biggie..just updating bp's
<mterry> kgunn, we need either the dialer-app to provide a Qml plugin (which got put on hold for 13.10) or transition the split greeter into a full session that can launch internal apps (which we probably want to do eventually anyway)
<kgunn> mterry: right, i'd like to focus on migrating to the split greeter really....
<kgunn> mterry: what do you think...i mean we're now free for effectively another 6mo window
<mterry> kgunn, so would I...  I started updating my split branch today and was going to try to test everything in concert
<kgunn> mterry: so we're looking at setting milestones for the 1/2 way mark to 14.04...i would like to see split greeter be one of those
<kgunn> thots?
<kgunn> seems like we're close
<mterry> kgunn, OK.  Yeah, we're close.  If we are OK with regressions, even closer.  I've been trying to keep track of things that need updating for a split greeter (things like making sure the indicators have a phone_greeter mode and the dialer stuff
<mterry> Also sharing some settings like volume/ringtone via AccountsService
<mterry> kgunn, blueprints!  Sorry, I have not been keeping the greeter ones up to date...  :(
<kgunn> mterry: no worries....you are much less an offender than most...so i thank you for that
<mterry> I find that hard to believe
<mterry> :)
<kgunn> mterry: everyone's probably going to need to help me with filtering out work items
<mterry> hmm, now I can't get the phone to see my sim
<mterry> kgunn, yup, just tested with real sim, we can receive calls in greeter just fine
<kgunn> cool thanks for testing mterry
<Cimi> kgunn, I'd love to have bug reports instead blueprints...
<kgunn> Cimi: noted
<Cimi> kgunn, they have milestones, priorities… they get automatically updated when they land!
<Cimi> and they show up in +upcomingwork on launchpad :)
<kgunn> Cimi: yep....there's vices and virtues to everything...bp's have this http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-s/
<kgunn> Cimi: i hope to have an opportunity to discuss with upper management
<kgunn> i get the fact bugs "make more sense" to the individual
<Cimi> kgunn, I generally don't like duplicated work, and blueprints/bugs feel like dup
<kgunn> i think bugs could be massaged into being more closely like bp's
<Cimi> kgunn, I think we should use BP only for small amount of things without a specific bug
<Cimi> at least we don't have kanban anymore :)
<Cimi> kgunn, speaking of upcoming work, I have still on my list the calendar for sdk
<Cimi> kgunn, the calendar landed in ubuntu-settings-components, do we want to extract it and put in the SDK?
<kgunn> Cimi: yep...actually i was just doing bp's...you have more than that
<kgunn> :)
<Saviq> veebers, hey
<Saviq> veebers, care to comment/respond on https://code.launchpad.net/~doanac/phablet-tools/unlock_screen/+merge/191268/comments/439588 ?
<veebers> HI Saviq , sure will look now
<Saviq> veebers, I don't want to another more place that keeps a blind unity8 unlock
<Saviq> we can do it right, it's not that much more work
<veebers> Saviq: right, the code is already in the greeter emulator and we do it in the unity8 tests
<Saviq> veebers, yeah, we just need to make it consumable from the outside
<Saviq> veebers, we just need a Unity8 emulator with a "unlock" method
<Saviq> veebers, that will take care of everything that's needed (restart unity8 if not under testability, wait for it, unlock), and return for the other suite to just continue
<veebers> Saviq: hmm, I'm not sure about just restarting the shell, it's the same discussion that we had with the unity8 tests restarting the shell (ownership of the environment)
<Saviq> veebers, sure, we could say you need to do it yourself
<Saviq> veebers, I think we said that before - that the test harness should just set-env QT_LOAD_TESTABILITY=1
<Saviq> and restart unity8 - basically start the phone with testability all over
<Saviq> veebers, and then the emulator would just find the running unity8 and unlock it, and give the reins back to the app
<veebers> Saviq: I agree with the idea, just wasn't sure about where the 'restart the shell' part should go
<Saviq> veebers, we do need to make sure that it's possible to run them outside of unity8 - so if the emulator doesn't find unity8 running, maybe a custom exception to-be-caught by whoever uses the emulator
<Saviq> veebers, and if they decide it's fine, just continue - or bail out if it's actually required for the test to be ran under unity8
<veebers> Saviq: makes sense, I'm just writing something now like you described, shouldn't be too much to do
<Saviq> veebers, cool
<veebers> Saviq: just a thought, in the context of the unlocking the restarting of unity should reside in with the user or the calling testcase, this is so it can be cleaned up easily. (emulators don't have a n addCleanup)
<Saviq> veebers, sure, we just said that, didn't we :D
<veebers> Saviq: yeag, I guess so :-P oops
<Saviq> veebers, that to use the emulator - you need to make sure unity8 is testable
<Saviq> veebers, we can still provide utility functions for that
<Saviq> veebers, so that we control how that happens
<Saviq> veebers, or well, if we say people need to prepare (i.e. set-env manually), that's fine with me, too, probably
<Saviq> veebers, will you respond to doanac please?
<veebers> Saviq: sure can do
<veebers> Saviq: fyi as per comment I filed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1240261
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1240261 in Unity 8 "Unity8 autopilot emulators should provide a way to unlock the greeter" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<veebers> might need it's tags tweaked
<Saviq> veebers, thanks
<veebers> nw
<veebers> Saviq: heres a thought, if we're wanting to provide something for tests to use to unlock the greeter and restart unity if required, they are going to have to have unity8-autopilot installed right?
<veebers> Why not just get their testsuites to inherit from UnityTestCase and they can do what the unity8 tests do: self.launch_unity(); self.main_window.get_greeter().swipe()
<veebers> that way we don't need to add anything.
<Saviq> veebers, testing on desktop
<Saviq> veebers, I'd rather not tie them that much
<veebers> we could still add the unlock emulator part for those that want to take care of the restarting of unity etc.
<Saviq> veebers, I'd rather provide a very simple .prepare_unity8() or something
<Saviq> veebers, so that it's *us* that know what that entails
<Saviq> veebers, and in case things change, we don't have to chase apps
<Saviq> veebers, the tests should also run if you *don't* use that emulator to unlock (say you unlocked manually, 'cause your phone is password-protected)
<Saviq> and I dare say - even when unity8 suite is not installed
<Saviq> veebers, I'm thinking of it more like of a helper
<veebers> Saviq: hmm ok, was a thought. I should have a MR up for discussion in a little bit if you'll still be around
<Saviq> veebers, 1am here, probably not ;)
<Saviq> veebers, but will definitely look tomorrow
<veebers> hah, I never know when you'll be around Saviq :-)
<Saviq> true, true ;)
<Saviq> don't get used to it, though, it's not gonna continue past release day :D
<veebers> Saviq: awesome, I'll try get other eyes etc. get it as far as possible
<veebers> Saviq: heh, will you be sleeping for a week?
<Saviq> veebers, that might *just* happen indeed
#ubuntu-unity 2013-10-16
<mzanetti> Saviq: you around yet?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yup
<mzanetti> Saviq: any hints on how to clip something to an Ubuntu Shape while still allowing mouse interaction?
<mzanetti> couldn't really understand why it works in the popover's code tbh.
<Saviq> mzanetti, UbuntuShape { source: ShaderEffectSource { sourceItem: foo } }
<Saviq> rm
<Saviq> image: ShaderEffectSource
<mzanetti> right... that's what UbuntuShapeForItem does
<Saviq> yeah
<mzanetti> however, it does also "hideSource: true"
<mzanetti> whcih is obviously needed for clipping
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, but that's only visual hiding, not for input
<mzanetti> oh really... I wonder why my code doesn't work then
<mzanetti> because that's what I do
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's not same as visible: false AFAICT
<mzanetti> I had the same impression when doing the Launcher. but somehow it doesn't pick up input right now
<mzanetti> well, I'll figure it
<mzanetti> thanks
<om26er> unity8 crashes for me whenever I open a music preview :/ bug 1240408
<ubot5> bug 1240408 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV in QCoreApplication::postEvent()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240408
<dednick> MacSlow, Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1237752 what's going on there?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1237752 in Unity 8 "alarm / appointment times aren't displayed on touch" [High,In progress]
<Saviq> dednick, dunno :D
<MacSlow> dednick, that's me having picked bugs to work on...
<dednick> Why has it been set to ubuntu-settings-components ?
<Saviq> MacSlow, dednick please sync, then :)
<MacSlow> dednick, Saviq: I'm just trying to figure out what/where stuff is missing
<dednick> :)
<dednick> MacSlow: ubuntu-settings-components not in archive and not used by unity8 yet
<MacSlow> dednick, I rather pick high/critical bugs in components I know... but there are none :)
<dednick> sil2100: what is the status of ubuntu-settings-components landing in archive?
<MacSlow> dednick, so this "bug" is rather a missing / unimplemented feature?!
<Saviq> greyback, on https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-mir/listen-for-server-start-stop-ready/+merge/191224
<dednick> MacSlow: it's "half implemented", the impl is there, but it's not available yet.
<Saviq> greyback, think we could post a custom event on the loop instead?
<Saviq> greyback, maybe not now - but ultimately
<Saviq> greyback, would rather not have unity-mir tied to unity8 that closely
<greyback> Saviq: do-able I think yes
<MacSlow> dednick, ok... removed myself then... and look for something else...
<Saviq> greyback, feels like that'd be the cleanest?
<dednick> MacSlow: ok. sorry about the confusion
<dednick> i'll assign myself
<greyback> Saviq: well if we drop SF support, is not thing something only unity-mir should worry about?
<greyback> s/thing/this/
<MacSlow> dednick, np... not your fault... the bug-description could be a bit more detailed :)
<Saviq> greyback, I don't think unity-mir should "know" about what upstart requires of unity8
<MacSlow> dednick, would be good if you could add some info there to avoid anyone else running into this assuming it's a plain bug
<Saviq> greyback, after all we don't want unity-mir to be tied to unity8, if possible
<Saviq> greyback, and unity-mir shouldn't just raise SIGSTOP 'cause unity8 needs it
<dednick> MacSlow: well, now that i'm assigned hopefully nobody will try pick it up :)
<MacSlow> dednick, crap... I can't get the bug-status back to "Triaged"
<Saviq> greyback, sure, the $UPSTART_JOB check helps us there
<greyback> Saviq: depends on who you should should be responsible for talking to upstart. Technically it is Mir who is notifying upstart, not unity
<dednick> MacSlow: i've updated it.
<MacSlow> dednick, ah ok... even better that way
<Saviq> greyback, IMO technically it's unity
<Saviq> greyback, it's a unity8 job, after all
<dednick> just leaving it in progess so nobody steals
<Saviq> greyback, unity just listens to Mir/unity-mir to know *when* to raise that
<Saviq> greyback, ah wait
<Saviq> greyback, stupid, we've not yet exec()'d
<Saviq> greyback, so we won't get that event until then
<Saviq> OTOH that's probably not such a big problem
<greyback> Saviq: ok, thinking about it, it is upstart-specific, so shouldn't always be in unity-mir.
<Saviq> greyback, yup
<Saviq> greyback, aaaanyway
<Saviq> greyback, 'tis good for now
<greyback> yarp
<Saviq> greyback, we need to bump the build dep on mirserver when we know what to bump it to
<greyback> Saviq: actually, must test it with lightdm...
<Saviq> greyback, how so?
<greyback> Saviq: think lightdm using unity-mir.
<greyback> though since I check the job name it'll probably be fine
<Saviq> greyback, yeah
<Saviq> greyback, it would actually make sense for lightdm to expect stop, too
<Saviq> greyback, since we'll have maliit as a client there, too
<Saviq> at some point at least
<greyback> indeed
<veebers> Saviq: ping
<Saviq> veebers, pong
<veebers> Saviq: hey re: your question in the MR for unlocking greeter, wanted it catch you before i was off for the night. Are you suggesting that the unity8 tests should use the same functions for unlocking the greeter/starting unity?
<veebers> (to clarify)
<Saviq> veebers, yes
<Saviq> veebers, so that there's only one breaking point - that we'll know of 'cause our tests will fail if we break it
<veebers> Saviq: yeah that's a good thought I like it. Right now the unity tests would need re-jigging (I'm not to sure how much off the top of my head) we could always have a single test that 'tests unlocking greeter' which uses those methods etc.
<Saviq> veebers, shouldn't be huge I don't think
<veebers> Saviq: but will hit that tomorrow and see if I can work it in
<Saviq> veebers, yeah, cool o/
<veebers> Saviq: but that shouldn't hold back that specific MR if doanac needs it right(unless you see any issues w/ it)? We/I can update the tests to use them after it's been merged
<Saviq> veebers, ah no, yeah, not a prerequisite
<veebers> Saviq: sweet, if I could bother you to comment approve if you're happy and I'll hit up doanac tomorrow and top approve if he's sorted too
<Saviq> veebers, yeah, still need to read through
<veebers> Saviq: understood. Thanks, I'm off for the night have a good one
<Saviq> mzanetti, ping
<mzanetti> Saviq: pong
<Saviq> mzanetti, hey, can you please have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/unity8/disable-ui-on-actions/+merge/190145 and confirm what I wrote in the comment
<mzanetti> ack
<Saviq> mzanetti, and if that's correct, let's just yank out the "block input" part from it
<Saviq> to avoid breaking scopes and stuff
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... not so sure you're right there
<Saviq> mzanetti, if I'm not, then even better
<mzanetti> Saviq: well... I'm not sure either. would need to see how it looks like on top of switching-previews
<Saviq> mzanetti, didn't have time to do it proper
<Saviq> mzanetti, it would conflict with switching-previews
<Saviq> mzanetti, but that's ~ok
<mzanetti> Saviq: as this one only wants to disable one preview, not all of them
<Saviq> mzanetti, and then there's bug #1235430
<ubot5> bug 1235430 in Unity 8 "[dash] Should support previews of different height." [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1235430
<mzanetti> there is no real overlay in switching-previews
<Saviq> mzanetti, right, it's replaced on preview loaded?
<mzanetti> not really, it's a underlay so to say
<mzanetti> actually it's only the spinner as the dakened background is supposed to be there all the time
<mzanetti> yeah... the variable height is another one... the openEffect won't do as it is
<mzanetti> as the openEffect splits the background
<mzanetti> hmm... might still look good
<Saviq> mzanetti, no, it will look fine
<Saviq> mzanetti, only there's a lot that needs to be answere d around dynamic height of the preview
<mzanetti> first question: is it really dynamic or is it just another fixed height?
<mzanetti> well, I'll take care about it. probably not today tho
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah no, of course
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'd say dynamic - even if just because we don't know the height beforehand
<Saviq> mzanetti, we don't know what preview will we get
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm.. we kinda do. i.e. the previewDelegateMapper will give us some preview that has some fixed height
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's too late
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's when the preview is already back
<Saviq> mzanetti, not when we open the dash
<Saviq> mzanetti, say if a preview takes 2s to generate
<mzanetti> oh, is it
<mzanetti> no...
<Saviq> mzanetti, we open the dash straight away
<Saviq> mzanetti, and wait for the preview to come back
<Saviq> without knowing what type it's going to be
<Saviq> and only then the mapper goes into play
<mzanetti> hmm... but the type is mapped according to the filtergrid we're in, not according to the actual content response iirc
<mzanetti> Saviq: yep, just checked, it queries the delegateMapper immediately
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's wrong then
<mzanetti> don't see why
<Cimi> Saviq, on the issue with the inversemousearea for application grid
<Cimi> Saviq, it might be that other mouse area are on top of it
<Saviq> mzanetti, because we don't know what type of a preview the scope comes back with
<mzanetti> Saviq: oh right... it uses previewData.rendererName
<Cimi> Saviq, I did a test app and indeed mouse area can overlap and stop the inversemousearea to work
<Saviq> Cimi, that's broken then
<Cimi> Saviq, are you aware of a way of detecting, from inspector or so, that mouse areas are overlapping?
<Saviq> Cimi, IMA should be the first to take any input - that's its whole purpose
<Saviq> Cimi, please file a bug with your testcase
<Cimi> Saviq, that should explain nic-doffay issue on search box dismiss kbd?
<Saviq> mzanetti, wait
<Saviq> mzanetti, we don't want Diego's branch on top of switching previews yet
<Saviq> mzanetti, we need it for v1, we won't get switching previews in
 * greyback bbiab
<mzanetti> hmm... ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, would've loved to, but it's just too late :/
<mzanetti> I agree
<Saviq> mzanetti, we might SRU it ;)
<Saviq> mhr3_, should we be seeing "publisher" in app previews yet?
<mzanetti> I probably should know what SRU means. but I don't
<Saviq> mzanetti, Stable Release Update
<mzanetti> ah
<Saviq> mzanetti, but yeah, it's mostly for security fixes ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, maybe we should start using prevent stealing more often?
<Saviq> Cimi, why?
<mhr3_> Saviq, no such field in our schemas, "copyright" is the closest i guess, still don't think it's filled in by click
<Cimi> Saviq, because our shell is populated by mouse areas
<Saviq> Cimi, so you don't want to be able to flick the shell any more?
<Saviq> mhr3_, hmm bug #1226265 ?
<ubot5> bug 1226265 in Click Package Index "no indication of publisher in click app preview" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1226265
<Cimi> Saviq, come on, we don't need flicking
<Cimi> Saviq, all results should stay in the window frame :)
<Saviq> Cimi, file an ubuntu-ux bug! ;)
<Saviq> oh jeez click previews are slow today :/
<mhr3_> Saviq, ah, they're passing it as generic info hint, in that case it should work
<Saviq> mhr3_, k
<mhr3_> Saviq, i mean, if app previews display those :)
<Saviq> mhr3_, that bug says it would
<mhr3_> Saviq, i don't see it in single preview though
<Saviq> mhr3_, me neither
<mhr3_> Saviq, my guess is that it's cause app preview is misusing info hints and passes super-special-click-scope-only variants that are used to build the ui
<Cimi> Saviq, actually
<Cimi> Saviq, z index works in my testcase
<Cimi> Saviq, I can put the inversemousearea on top
<Cimi> Saviq, I can't in the dash
<Saviq> Cimi, shouldn't happen anyway
<Cimi> Saviq, you know how can I debug this in the dash?
<Saviq> Cimi, IMA should be z: ∞
<Cimi> Saviq, what about when you have two?
<Cimi> two of them?
<Cimi> (ima)
<Saviq> Cimi, two of IMAs? dunno
<Cimi> indeed
<Cimi> we might have two in the dash
<Saviq> Cimi, Cimi but only one active at any given time, afaik
<Saviq> Cimi, either way, z-order shouldn't matter for them
<Saviq> Cimi, please file a bug against uitk
<Cimi> Saviq, I will but doesn't help to fix my bug
<Saviq> Cimi, it does - 'cause people that know IMA will look at it
<Cimi> Saviq, I can look at ima too
<Cimi> Saviq, I can read c++, just cannot write it :P
<Saviq> Cimi, please talk to Zsombor first
<Saviq> mhr3_, grr you broke our autopilot tests on desktop ;P
<mhr3_> Saviq, oh haven't you heard? ap-test-breaker is my job title now :P
<mhr3_> also, you're welcome :P
<mhr3_> Saviq, anyway, what did i do this time?
<Saviq> mhr3_, we can't launch the fake apps
<Saviq> mhr3_, so no Hud tests
<Saviq> mhr3_, 'cause you "fixed" application:/// to not have full path
<Saviq> mhr3_, granted, all that's broken anyway ;P
<mhr3_> Saviq, so i guess ap reads the uris directly?
<mhr3_> why doesn't it go via the regular shell.activateApplication route?
<mhr3_> Saviq, also, if you revert it back you'll break the previews ;)
<Saviq> mhr3_, because the desktop files don't exist on desktop
<Saviq> mhr3_, and Scope::fallbackActivate bails at that point
<Saviq> mhr3_, nah, I'm seeing if I can find an actual fix
<mhr3_> actual fix is to have proper test environment
<Saviq> mhr3_, care to enable mir on desktop? kthxbai
<mhr3_> Saviq, i meant dropping a few .desktops in test data dir and pointing a few envvars to it
<Saviq> mhr3_, ah well, except they're not really required
<Saviq> mhr3_, but yeah, I get what you mean
<Saviq> mhr3_, and maybe it's the safest bet now...
<mhr3_> Saviq, need pointers how to set it up?
<Saviq> mhr3_, nah
<Saviq> we only really need the camera for now
<mhr3_> k
<Saviq> mhr3_, and it's really only about it _being_ there, not about the contents
<Cimi> Saviq, we can enable disbar bottomswipe
<Cimi> Saviq, line 62 of dashbar.qml
<Saviq> Cimi, probably won't happen - we're getting rid of dash bar anyway
<Cimi> Saviq, I know, but it's one liner :P
<Saviq> Cimi, post v1, k?
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> mhr3_, huh, actually it was as easy as fixing application:// → application:/// ;)
<mhr3_> Saviq, you mean in the model?
<Saviq> mhr3_, yeah
<mhr3_> Saviq, then you broke the preview
<Saviq> mhr3_, why? application:// is wrong
<Saviq> mhr3_, application:/// is correct
<mhr3_> Saviq, /// is correct if it continues with full path
<Saviq> mhr3_, no
<mhr3_> Saviq, yes
<Saviq> mhr3_, NO
<mhr3_> Saviq, YES
<Saviq> mhr3_, no, because it doesn't support uppercase
<Saviq> mhr3_, hostname part needs to be always empty
<Saviq> mhr3_, bug #1231444
<ubot5> bug 1231444 in Unity 8 "Use /// to remove hostname element" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1231444
<mhr3_> Saviq, ehm? application schema isn't defined to have any hostname
<Saviq> mhr3_, it's not a correct url then
<Saviq> mhr3_, when parsed with QUrl, the hostname part is downcased
<Saviq> which is correct
<Saviq> you can't just "omit" the / to say there's no hostname part
<Saviq> the part after :// is always hostname
<mhr3_> Saviq, in that case the app id should be considered the hostname, no?
<Saviq> mhr3_, no it can't be
<Saviq> mhr3_, 'cause it's meant to be case sensitive
<Saviq> mhr3_, and hostname is not
<mhr3_> you're making me read the rfc
<Saviq> mhr3_, hostname is case insensitive, that I guarantee you
<Saviq> mhr3_, but ok, fixing with XDG_DATA_HOME now
<mhr3_> Saviq, ok, the application schema isn't exactly well defined according to the URI rfc, and that's why we introduced the appid schema, right?
<mhr3_> but that doesn't change the fact how application schema is used
<mhr3_> it's either application://[app_id] or applications://[/full/path/to/.desktop]
<tsdgeos> lunch!
<Saviq> mhr3_, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/add-ap-data/+merge/191382
<mhr3_> Saviq, prepending to XDG_DATA_DIRS would be better
<Saviq> mhr3_, hmm ok
<mhr3_> Saviq, reason being that home is just one dir, you're likely to break something by changing it, data_dirs is a set of dirs
<Saviq> mhr3_, mhm
<Saviq> mhr3_, pushed
<mhr3_> Saviq, sure you don't want to put something inside the .desktop?
<Saviq> mhr3_, not needed atm
<mhr3_> ok
<Saviq> mhr3_, so don't want to
<Saviq> mhr3_, it's just to trick Scope::fallbackActivate
<mhr3_> approved
<Saviq> mhr3_, I'll wait for ci to be happy
<mhr3_> k
<Cimi> Saviq, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1238763
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1238763 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[greeter] doesn't like ubuntu-wallpapers-saucy images" [Medium,New]
<Cimi> Saviq, my nexus cannot handle 2560x … images
<Cimi> can someone try this with nexus 10?
<Saviq> Cimi, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1227783
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1227783 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu Saucy) "Black backround image -CrossFadeImage does not set the sourceSize for the images" [Critical,In progress]
<Cimi> Saviq, ok, marking duplicate then
<Saviq> Cimi, already done
<tsdgeos> Saviq: why does it break append_hint ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it breaks more I'm afraid
<Saviq> tsdgeos, must be the lookup is broken somehow
<Saviq> tsdgeos, anything that updates notifications
<Saviq> tsdgeos, this is as far as I got http://paste.ubuntu.com/6245541/
<tsdgeos> this is just fixing the autopulot, no?
<tsdgeos> how did you find the append_hint is broken?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I ran the tests
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but I can also see
<tsdgeos> and they worked?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no they didn't
<tsdgeos> the tests still don't pass here with that chang
<tsdgeos> but because it can't find notification1
<tsdgeos> not because anything else
<Saviq> tsdgeos, did you install the modified unity-notifications?
<tsdgeos> why would i need that for the notification1 to be found?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, notification1 *are* all the notifications that are displayed - 0 is the placeholder
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> obviously i do
<tsdgeos> silly me
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we're down to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6245556/
<Saviq> 4 failures that I don't think are ap issues
<Saviq> tsdgeos, scratch that, the urgency_order is fine, as I'd expect it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but none of the ones that *update* a notification are good
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I expect the backend to be updating the wrong notification object
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> i'll check
<Saviq> or something like htat
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you can use "examples" from unity-notifications to see what happens
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but well, ap tests are probably even better, 'cause they'll tell you if stuff's fine
<tsdgeos> sre
<dednick> Saviq: my device keeps asking for ssh password lately. any way to get it to stop?
<Saviq> dednick, ssh-copy-id
<Saviq> dednick, probably ssh key failed to copy for some reason
<pstolowski> charles, ping
<tsdgeos> i hate autopilot
<tsdgeos> why is it not using my compiled unity8 and instead using the system one
<tsdgeos> don't we have code exclusively for that?
<dednick> Saviq: thanks. worked
<tsdgeos> ../../../builddir/install/bin/%s :_S ¿
<charles> pstolowski, pong
<tsdgeos> weird
<dandrader> greyback, updated https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/ubuntu-keyboard/osk_rotation_lp1236489/+merge/190946
<greyback> dandrader: cool, will take a look in 30mins or so
<pstolowski> charles, hey! indicator-datetime-service crashes quite often for me on the desktop (almost daily); today it was https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-datetime/+bug/864530 but I'm not sure if it's the same every time. can I collect any more info to help fix it?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 864530 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "indicator-datetime-service crashed with signal 5 in ffi_call_SYSV()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<charles> pstolowski: !
 * charles clicks
<pstolowski> charles, sometimes it results in ~5 apport windows open in one session, but perhaps it's a separate issue with apport
<Saviq> yeah, the weird "StateNotFoundError" is basically the same
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ↑ as the notification times out due to not being updated
<mzanetti> you know what's cool: with 3 fingers you can swipe the launcher, greeter and indicators simultaneously :)
<tsdgeos> looking at it :)
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: you have 3 fingers? that's what's cool
<tsdgeos> ...
<mzanetti> I have 10. believe it or not
<tsdgeos> :O
<dednick> sil2100: ping
<sil2100> dednick: pong
<mzanetti> MacSlow: git://anongit.kde.org/marble.git
<dednick> sil2100: hi. just wanted to check on the landing status for ubuntu-settings-components. Is it in the pipeline?
<mzanetti> MacSlow: branch qt5
<MacSlow> mzanetti, thx
<mzanetti> MacSlow: compile with "cmake <srcdir> -DQTONLY=1 -DQT5BUILD=1"
<sil2100> dednick: didn't see any plans for it - is it required by anything right now? I can poke the landing guys if we can maybe prioritize it if needed
<MacSlow> mzanetti, k
<Saviq> greyback, standup?
<charles> pstolowski|brb: that ticket is way too old, the backtrace is in code that doesn't exist anymore. Was that the link you intended to share, or do you have a newer crash report?
<dednick> sil2100: it's not a major priority yet. Just didnt want it to be forgotten; will need it soonish.
<Cimi> free karma https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/fix-1231731/+merge/191414
<Cimi> Saviq, I can spend some hours digging into this if you don0t have other high prio https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1195349
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1195349 in Unity 8 "First few items in Carousel don't switch correctly" [Medium,Triaged]
<Saviq> Cimi, sure, we're past high prio bugs, really
<Cimi> Saviq, we still have a good list of unassigned https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&assignee_option=none&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.structural_subscriber=&field.tag=&field.tags_combinator=ANY&field.has_cve.used=&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.affects_me.used=&field
<Cimi> .has_patch.used=&field.has_branches.used=&field.has_branches=on&field.has_no_branches.used=&field.has_no_branches=on&field.has_blueprints.used=&field.has_blueprints=on&field.has_no_blueprints.used=&field.has_no_blueprints=on&search=Search
<Cimi> ops
<Cimi> needs to shorten than
<Saviq> Cimi, unassigned is fine, New is worse
<Cimi> http://goo.gl/nd3NLw
<Saviq> Cimi, that's ok, *we* are assigned by default
<Cimi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1238232
<Saviq> Cimi, but we need to triage
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1238232 in Unity 8 "User can bypass lockscreen." [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, that one's interesting :)
<Cimi> quite funny :)
<pstolowski> charles, hmm, right.. looking, I still have a crash file around
<pstolowski> charles, this is my backtrace http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6245754/
<pstolowski> charles, I think ffi_call there made me think it was the same bt
<charles> pstolowski: what a happy coincidence, seb128 and larsu and I were just talking about that bug
<charles> that's been filed already, bug #1238737
<ubot5> bug 1238737 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "indicator-datetime-service crashed: "Unable to get bus connection to own name 'com.canonical.indicator.datetime'"" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1238737
<charles> seb128 figured out the fix
<pstolowski> charles, awesomeness! thanks
<mzanetti> dandrader: ping
<dandrader> mzanetti, pong
<mzanetti> dandrader: I can reproduce the edge drag crash and have some findings. looks like a bug in DDA
<mzanetti> dandrader:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6245792
<mzanetti> dandrader: now, I'm not sure how m_touchId works
<mzanetti> dandrader: afaics you're only setting that in touchEvent_absent(). I assume when a new gesture starts
<mzanetti> dandrader: but for some reason it can happen that the m_touchId is 0, while there is only one available touch point with id 1
<dandrader> mzanetti, m_touchId is the id of the touch that is performing (or that we expect to perform) the gesture
<dandrader> mzanetti, did you happen to have two fingers at the same time on the screen at any given moment?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, ping
<Saviq> nic-doffay, pong
<dandrader> mzanetti, but in any case, we should get a "touch 0 ended" notice before it disappears from subsequent TouchEvents
<dandrader> mzanetti, and that's what the code asusmes
<dandrader> assumes
<nic-doffay> Saviq, so I've moved the searchHistory ListModel to be a shared asset, however it appears that queries are not being added correctly because the search count never increase above 0. Any inclination what might be causing this?
<nic-doffay> They are definitely being added to the same searchHistory.
<dandrader> mzanetti, to make sure we are missing events you would have to log all touch events received
<Saviq> nic-doffay, console.log() agrees with you?
<mzanetti> dandrader: that's what I do
<mzanetti> dandrader: got a touch event ...
<mzanetti> dandrader: thats the first line touchEvent()
<mzanetti> dandrader: oh... actually it's not... it's after the check for visible && enabled
<mzanetti> so we _could_ miss something in there I guess
<nic-doffay> Saviq, yeah.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and you're not getting any onCountChanged in the ListView?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, negative.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, so what changed between them working per-scope, and not working shared?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I moved the initialisation to Dash.qml.
<nic-doffay> And passed it through to the page header.
<mzanetti> dandrader: here's all: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6245873
<mzanetti> dandrader: doesn't seem we're missing a touch event. more like the m_touchId gets confused when there are multiple touch es ongoing
<Saviq> nic-doffay, I've no ready-made answer, if you show some code and tell me how it's not working, we can see
<dandrader> mzanetti, so looks like we have a unit test already :)
<dandrader> mzanetti, just feeding those events to DirectionalDragArea and seeing it crash
<mzanetti> dammit... doorbell 3rd time in 10 mins
<Saviq> kgunn, sorry, tab-based navigation in dash is TODO
<dandrader> mzanetti, although your log doesn't say anything about the contents of those events, which is the interesting part
<Saviq> kgunn, sorry if I made it confusing
<Saviq> mhr3_, had to fix https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/add-ap-data/+merge/191382
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I figured as much. :/
<Cimi> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/fix-1238232/+merge/191424
<Saviq> Cimi, request a review from mterry please
<Cimi> Saviq, done
<mhr3_> Saviq, k, waiting for another ci run, or want me to re-approve?
<Saviq> mhr3_, let's wait it out
<mzanetti> dandrader|afk: I think I got it. there is touch event of type TouchEnd coming in as first thing for touch id 1. that's where you start a new gesture for touch id 1. but as it as a TouchEnd, it's not contained in the list of available touch points any more in the next run and boom
<Saviq> mhr3_, or well, you can approve, I won't merge before the CI run anyway
<mhr3_> Saviq, eek, still manual merging? :)
<nic-doffay> Saviq, here's the branch, the diff is pretty small. https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity8/scope-search-refactor
<Saviq> mhr3_, indeed
<dandrader> mzanetti, awesome!
<mzanetti> dandrader: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/fix-1228336/+merge/191427
<mzanetti> dandrader: hmm... that's really shitty to test
<mzanetti> dandrader: as QTest::touchEvent doesn't let me generate a release only
<mzanetti> and afaics I can't modify the QTouchEventSequence to remove the TouchBegin event
<Saviq> tsdgeos, btw, file a QTBUG so we don't forget about ListView stealing focus?
<mzanetti> wait... I might understood something wrong
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, will do
<Saviq> mzanetti, hey, so what's the status of https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/unity8/disable-ui-on-actions/+merge/190145
<Saviq> mzanetti, are we getting a MouseArea overlay or?
<mzanetti> Saviq: well... what should I say... it won't work with switching-previews. but as we need to get this in before the other... just get it merged and I'll remove it again when merging the switching-previews
<Saviq> mzanetti, ugh... can we get the overlay animating or not?
<mzanetti> what do you mean with animating?
<Saviq> mzanetti, fade in/out
<Saviq> mzanetti, it was just blinking here for me, and AFAICT it couldn't be otherwise, 'cause it was created / destroyed with the preview itself
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's what I wanted yo to confirm
<Saviq> mzanetti, anyway, I got some time now, will look
<mzanetti> Saviq: oh ok... got you wrong there
<mzanetti> Saviq: right... the backend sends us a new preview object when something changes
<Saviq> mzanetti, and that recreates the overlay as well
<mzanetti> yes
<mzanetti> Saviq: so I guess what you can do is to make this overlay opacity: 0 by default, and change that in component.onCompleted
<Saviq> mzanetti, sure, but as soon as the new preview comes in
<Saviq> mzanetti, it will disappear in one frame
<mzanetti> true
<Saviq> mzanetti, so yeah, we can fade in, but not out
<mzanetti> but actually imho having such an overlay would look bad anyways. why not just disable the buttons?
<Saviq> I'm fine with not showing it at all and just prevent people from causing mayhem in the backends
<Saviq> mzanetti, we need to show that stuff is happening
<mzanetti> +1
<Saviq> mzanetti, but yeah, there's no design for long-running tasks while in preview
<mzanetti> the action button that is causing the wait could have a spinner on it :)
<mhr3_> ui fixes for bugs in scope :(
<mzanetti> mhr3_: right..... fix the scope :P
<mhr3_> wish it were that simple
<Saviq> mzanetti, did you notice, btw, that LazyImage does not display the X on broken_image on the phone?
<mzanetti> Saviq: nope didn't notice
<Saviq> mzanetti, I think the SDK bails out on rescaling that image for some reason
<Saviq> /food
<mzanetti> dandrader: hmm... have a problem
<mzanetti> dandrader: if I just enject a release in a test, it never ends up in the actual code
<dandrader> mzanetti, install an event filter on the DDA and filter out the press
<Saviq> mzanetti, you filed a bug about the private / no number issues?
<Saviq> mzanetti, there's a mention of it on ubuntu-phone
<Saviq> would be good to link a bug report
<mzanetti> Saviq: done
<Saviq> mzanetti, thanks
<tsdgeos> Saviq: can't file the bug about LV and focus, since can't create a testcase :-/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: http://pastebin.kde.org/pk7031r0r "works"
<tsdgeos> i.e. doesn't shuffle the focus
<Saviq> tsdgeos, put it in a FocusCope
<Saviq> S
<tsdgeos> just thhought that
<tsdgeos> let me see
<tsdgeos> nope
<tsdgeos> http://pastebin.kde.org/p9gvvm4fz
 * tsdgeos headdesks
<tsdgeos> :(
<mzanetti> dandrader: found another issue with this so I added a check that only the starting finger is processed and other fingers are rejected.
<Cimi> is there a way to get the minimum real value available per platform?
<mzanetti> dandrader: also updated tests
<dandrader> mzanetti, if a second finger lands, you've to reject the gesture
<mzanetti> dandrader: why is that?
<mzanetti> I would not say so
<dandrader> mzanetti, becuase it's a single-finger drag gesture
<mzanetti> dandrader: sure... but why shouldn
<dandrader> mzanetti, if you use two-fingers it's not a single-finger drag gesture anymore
<mzanetti> dandrader: sure... but why shouldn't I be able to use one finger to swipe the left edge and another to swipe the right edge?
<mzanetti> dandrader: I'm voting against that
<Cimi> like Math.minium valid Real
<Cimi> crap like that
<dandrader> mzanetti, if you have one finger on the left edge, and one finger on the right edge. each DDA will get only one finger
<mzanetti> dandrader: one DDA only works with one finger at a time
<mzanetti> dandrader: yeah
<dandrader> mzanetti, so there's no problem there
<mzanetti> but prior to my branch one DDA can get confused by another
<dandrader> mzanetti, but if you lay two fingers on the same edge, they both have to be rejected
<mzanetti> dandrader: I wouldn't say so
<mzanetti> dandrader: makes it harder to work with, for example if you accidentally touch something with your palm
<mzanetti> dandrader: it's only the first finger that is used for the gesture detection anyways
<dandrader> mzanetti, wanna join mumble. I'm tired of typing
<mzanetti> dandrader: actually I don't want to discuss that either right now
<mzanetti> this branch fixes the crash. I don't want to change something else in there
<dandrader> mzanetti, ok
<Cimi> Saviq, I'm on fire these days https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/fix-1195349/+merge/191460
<Saviq> lol
<greyback> Saviq: I need a review, asap: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-mir/fix-leaks/+merge/191449
<Saviq> greyback, yes sir
<Saviq> greyback, so setting session to nullptr makes sure Mir does the right thing?
<Saviq> or well, shared_ptr does
<greyback> Saviq: yes, the shared pointer releases it's hold on the object, probably deleting it as it is last to hold it
<Saviq> greyback, shall I test?
<Saviq> greyback, i.e. should I see a difference
<greyback> Saviq: alf_ has already in #ubuntu-mir
<greyback> Saviq: <alf_> greyback: tvoss: verified ubuntuuitoolkit tests run fine, system fluid after tests
<greyback> Saviq: but don't let that stop you
<Saviq> will
<Saviq> do
<Saviq> greyback, anything in mir needed?
<greyback> Saviq: nope
<Saviq> cool beanz
<bjsnider> i'm wondering if this still looks relevant: http://paste.debian.net/58424/
<bjsnider> it's the patch that makes empathy work with unity's progress bar
<Saviq> greyback, wow, we're down to below 100MBs RSS
<Saviq> Albert did good with LVWPH :)
<greyback> Saviq: yeah, we've done well
<Saviq> 200MB already :D
<Saviq> and counting ;)
<Saviq> (before the fix)
<tvoss> greyback, alan_g \o/
<Saviq> shite, 600MB already
<Saviq> and died
<mzanetti> dandrader: actually you're right I guess...
<Saviq> let's see - 90.3MB to start with
<Saviq> yeah this is looking much better
<Saviq> greyback, happroved!
<greyback> Saviq: thank you
<Cimi> Saviq, I finished my list of assigned bugs (apart the applications grid but it's on hold for now). Tomorrow I'm going to the office to see if there is feedback on something not reported that we want to fix, otherwise I can start pickup unassigned bugs
<Saviq> greyback, hmm seems like we're still leaking somewhere now and again
<Saviq> greyback, been going down to 87MB in between tests, ~10MB for a launched app
<Saviq> after a few tests it's 99MB low, 110MB high
<Saviq> so it seems like we've leaked one at some point
<Saviq> greyback, but yeah, let's see where it settles
<Saviq> greyback, still a huge improvement
<greyback> Saviq: yep. The 2 screenshots may be held onto at times when they're not needed. Want to profile to see what else could be to blame tho
<Saviq> we're still leaking smaller amounts constantly it seems
<Saviq> but yeah, that's much appreciated all in all :)
<Saviq> freakin' smart pointers :P
<Saviq> not so smart anymore, are ya!
<Saviq> 60 tests OK
<Saviq> and we've leaked some 10MBs
<Saviq> yeah!
<mzanetti> Saviq: where is the code for the sim pin stuff?
<mzanetti> the UI, that is
<Saviq> mzanetti, Panel
<Saviq> mzanetti, NotificationMenuItemFactory and start from there
<Saviq> or well, that's it
<Saviq> mzanetti, so not Panel - Notifications
<mzanetti> me actually needs to enable the sim pin
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> nooooo. qtbus not preinstalled :D
<seb128> just as a warning, if some people have the unity8 saucy package installed, it might make your boot hang after today's update
<seb128> if it does, remove /etc/init/boot-hook
<seb128> boot-hooks
<kenvandine> seb128, that makes me want to install unity8 on my desktop :)
<seb128> kenvandine, lots of fun to debug boot hanging on plymouth, I'm glad stgraber helps
<tedg> bregma, Okay, I can't build Unity.  I think it's because of my nvidia driver.
<tedg> bregma, Can I disable the headless tests for the build?
<tedg> bregma, Using bzr bd currently.
<bregma> I know I usually do
<tedg> bregma, How does one do that?
<bregma> I just manually edit them out of the CMakeLists.txt and check that in temporarily
 * bregma is a dirty cheater
<tedg> bregma, Okay, this builds and works on my machine: https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/unity/nih-signals-complete/+merge/191457
<bregma> tedg, if you stop the session dbus server, does it still cause unity-panel-service to call abort()?
<tedg> bregma, Sure, wrong bug?
<bregma> not necessarily
<tedg> bregma, That's normal behavior for dbus clients.
<bregma> the biggest problem is u-p-s emitting "(unity-panel-service:1686): Indicator-Appmenu-CRITICAL **: OMG! Unable to get a connection to DBus" on shutdown, which calls abort()
<bregma> because the dbus daemon is shut down by upstart before yu-p-s is
<bregma> however, it'sways near "(null):dbus_error.c:69: Unhandled error from nih_dbus_error_raise: Connection was disconnected before a reply was received" in the log
<bregma> which comes at process startup
<bregma> either way, tedg, your proposed change is still correct and does the right thing, I just don't think it will fix the bug
<tedg> bregma, That does seem odd considering dbus dies last.
<tedg> bregma, Is that still happening?  It could be that it was starting too fast for dbus.  That was an issue in the dbus job.
<bregma> I haven't see it duped since last week
<bregma> MP approved anyway
<tedg> Hopefully they're both fixed :-)
<bregma> let's hope
#ubuntu-unity 2013-10-17
<tsdgeos> hmmmm
<tsdgeos> any idea why i can't qmlscene on the phone?
<tsdgeos> QUbuntu: Could not create application instance
<tsdgeos> Aborted (core dumped)
<tsdgeos> /usr/share/applications/qmlscene.desktop is gone
<Saviq> tsdgeos, just use any other .desktop file
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i did
<tsdgeos> didn't help
<tsdgeos> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~/app$ qmlscene foo.qml --desktop_file=/usr/share/applications/dialer-app.desktop
<tsdgeos> QUbuntu: Could not create application instance
<tsdgeos> Aborted (core dumped)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hrmpf, nothing else?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: nope
<Saviq> tsdgeos, as in a what():??
<tsdgeos> that's all i get
<mzanetti> Saviq: so... for the sim pin, there are two issues
<mzanetti> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-network/+bug/1240561
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1240561 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "SIM unlock doesn't accept 5 digits PIN" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mzanetti> and the design
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and unity8 is running?
<tsdgeos> tep
<tsdgeos> yrp
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> yes
<MacSlow> mzanetti, 1240561 is not an issue... the ext. snap-decision for it can accept a "how many digits"-extended-attribute
<mzanetti> MacSlow: yeah. I think that's not too hard to fix
<MacSlow> mzanetti, Saviq: quick mumble-session?
<mzanetti> ok for me
<Saviq> tsdgeos, qmlscene test.qml --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/webbrowser-app.desktop works just fine here
<Saviq> coming
<tsdgeos> booo
<MacSlow> mzanetti, Saviq: for me too
<tsdgeos> --desktop_file_hint
<tsdgeos> ...
 * tsdgeos can't copypaste
<Saviq> ah _hint
<Saviq> MacSlow, you coming to mumble? ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so yeah, my simple test can show the focus stealing we do see with the listview of the notifications, want me to keep digging why or prefer me to look at something else?
<Saviq> tvoss, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1240866 ideas?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1240866 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV in getenv()" [Undecided,New]
<tvoss> Saviq, looking
<mzanetti> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/fix-1228336/+merge/191427 btw
<Saviq> mzanetti, yup, saw that
<tvoss> Saviq, http://public.kitware.com/Bug/view.php?id=13156
<tvoss> Saviq, looking at the ThreadStackTrace, it seems like mir is configuring itself, too
<Saviq> tvoss, yeah, it's something on startup
<Saviq> tvoss, we're not using getenv anywhere anyway
<tvoss> Saviq, well, Mir is using it
<Saviq> tvoss, yup, reassigning to Mir
<Saviq> tvoss, well, we're using qgetenv, which is a wrapper
<tvoss> Saviq, yup, some parts try to access the environment information concurrently
<tvoss> that's why it crashes
<Saviq> oh and yeah, we've a getenv() in paths.h.in
<Saviq> tvoss, yeah, racies
<tvoss> Saviq, ack, fixing things would ideally require something posix::this_process().get_env(const char*); which is internally guarded by a mutex
<Saviq> tvoss, mhm
<tvoss> Saviq, to be more abstract: we need a central instance that assures serialized access to getenv
<Saviq> tvoss, yeah, add that to the bug please?
<tvoss> Saviq, ack
<tvoss> Saviq, done
<Saviq> tvoss, tx
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ping
<Cimi> tsdgeos, pong
<tsdgeos> Cimi: for https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/fix-1195349/+merge/191460 what is the glitch you mention?
<tsdgeos> also do i need a specific number of items in the carousel?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, if you don't have the fix
<Cimi> tsdgeos, you can tap on the second tile
<Cimi> tsdgeos, and then the first one
<Cimi> tsdgeos, you see that the new item starts scaling up even if the movement did not end yet
<Cimi> tsdgeos, with the fix, first it finishes moving, then it scales up
<Cimi> like any other tile
<mzanetti> haha... something weird is happening... when unity8 looses focus, the installed apps section disappears. it comes back when the focus comes back
<mzanetti> is that wanted?
 * tsdgeos realizes the music carousel should probably be album based and not song based
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: doubt it, been annoying me for a while too, think it has something to do with how scopes refresh themselves
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1237970
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1237970 in Unity Media Scanner Scope "Carousel in music scope should group songs by album" [Medium,Triaged]
<mzanetti> Saviq: why is this incomplete btw? ^
<tsdgeos> we're still manually merging, right?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yes.
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: if we're lucky we get CI back later today, if we're unlucky I hope on monday
<Cimi> tsdgeos, +1
<Saviq> mzanetti, because we need design folk to come up with a resolution
<Saviq> mzanetti, the current situation was per design
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what's your opinion on the hardcoded 6 in https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/carousel-loader/+merge/190406 ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's wrong
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ↑↑
<Saviq> tsdgeos, on tablet it will be more than 6 (10 I think)
<Cimi> Saviq, but we want it for 6 items I think
<Cimi> not for less
<Saviq> Cimi, not on tablet - that's too little
<Cimi> Saviq, don't have a tablet
<Saviq> Cimi, there is surely one in BlueFin
<Cimi> Saviq, but I remember people carousel working with less than 10 people?
<Saviq> Cimi, it depends on the carousel and the delegate size
<Saviq> on that note, /me flashes #100 on manta
<Cimi> Saviq, there's a property for that
<MacSlow> phablet
<MacSlow> wrong window... sorry :)
<Saviq> MacSlow, wrong window ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, but it's available after...
<Saviq> MacSlow, good thing we know that password ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, pathitemCount
<MacSlow> Saviq, hell yeah :)
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, it's a chicken'n'egg problem
<Cimi> ceil it and it's done
<Cimi> maybe can be calculated
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you had the same in LVWPH - we talked about having "Utils" around renderers that would just calculate that stuff - did you do that or another way?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it was not exactly the same, was more "calculate the height this will have", but at the end i solved it some other way, since for the Grid was easy but for others not so much
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right
<tsdgeos> Cimi: for the grid you can mostly use the functions (may need some rework), but if you pass them the width, it should be fairly easy to get the number of items per row, and then you can multiply by 2
<tsdgeos> s/use the functions/use the existing functions/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, thing is it's not about "more than 2 rows", even if that's kind-of-maybe-will-work
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, so what's it about then?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's about "at least as many items to fill one screen of carousel"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so it's not the grid's decision - it's the carousel's
<tsdgeos> i see
<tsdgeos> then you need some carousel magic then :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and I feel like we should build something like that regardless
<Saviq> tsdgeos, a "pre-renderer"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that will have everything we need to find out whether we can actually use that renderer - and how
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we were thinking about a .js of the same name?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and importing it dynamically?
<tsdgeos> jumped to far there :D got lost
<tsdgeos> import it dynamically when?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you merged into trunk?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, let's not do that yet - we need to branch out for saucy
<Saviq> tsdgeos, just mark stuff approved, but don't merge
<Saviq> I'll uncommit
<Saviq> didrocks, shall we branch out for saucy already?
<didrocks> Saviq: no, we keep trunk as trunk
<didrocks> Saviq: we won't support saucy, there is no saucy for touch
<didrocks> there is only devel :)
<didrocks> so trunk will switch to T
<didrocks> (no SRU in a word)
<Saviq> didrocks, hmm ok... so people will just upgrade their phones past-V1 when we promote an image
<didrocks> Saviq: exactly :)
<Saviq> didrocks, and they will switch to T?
<didrocks> right, transparently
<Saviq> didrocks, what if they flashed from channel=saucy? that synonymous?
<didrocks> Saviq: channel=stable
<Cimi> Saviq, tsdgeos I'll think about a magic function
<Cimi> I'm getting ready to jump to the office, release day party :P
<Cimi> free food and bubbles :P
<Saviq> didrocks, ah, so we don't have saucy nor saucy-proposed
<Saviq> any more
<MacSlow> Cimi, "bubbles"?
<Cimi> MacSlow, prosecco/champagne
<didrocks> Saviq: we do have, but working on removing them. It's under discussion :)
<MacSlow> Cimi, oh... ok... enjoy! :)
<Saviq> didrocks, so shall we just continue merging to trunk then?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: no i did not commit to trunk
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, please go as there was no release :p
<didrocks> actually, there was no release ;)
<Saviq> ok, tsdgeos ignore
<Saviq> yeah
 * tsdgeos ignores
<Saviq> there is no spoon
<didrocks> heh
<Saviq> everybody go to #ubuntu-release-party :D
<Saviq> no food or bubbles, sorry about that ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what kind of party's that then?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, a lame one!
<Saviq> ;P
<dednick> popey: ping
<popey> yo
<dednick> popey: hi. have you reflashed your phone since the datetime indicator issue you saw?
<popey> yes
<dednick> popey: hm. ok, would you mind checking if there are any crash reports in /var/crash on your device?
<popey> sure
<popey> i may have removed them
<popey> mediascanner, mediaplayer and _usr_lib_arm-linux-gnueabihf_upstart-app-launch_desktop-hook.32011.crash
<dednick> popey: ok. could you pastebin me output from "zgrep 'indicator-date' /var/log/*"
<dednick> if there is any that is
<dednick> although i think a flash will wipe syslogs :(
<popey> it was wiped clean
<popey> only thing is dpkg.log
<dednick> popey: doh. ok, thanks
<popey> dednick: i will ping you next time it happens to get more info
<dednick> popey: cool. thanks. i just managed to reproduce it on someone elses phone. i think
<popey> oh ace
<dednick> although it was in a reboot loop, so it rebooted :)
<dednick> and now its back
<MacSlow> dednick, ping
<didrocks> mhr3_: hey, any idea why tapping "friends" on the home dash in touch doesn't show the friends app?
<didrocks> and subsidiary question: is there a way to pin/select apps in the home dash? (not having to go to the installed list)
<mhr3_> didrocks, hmm, was friends moved to click?
<mhr3_> that would explain it
<didrocks> mhr3_: I don't think it was
<mhr3_> didrocks, and no, atm no way to pin to home
<sergiusens> mhr3_, didrocks it wasn't
<mhr3_> didrocks, besides changing the qml :)
<didrocks> mhr3_: easy for users ;)
<didrocks> mhr3_: but search should work?
<mhr3_> didrocks, how come that you even have friends in home dash?
<mhr3_> i don't see it in the list
<didrocks> mhr3_: hum, no, but I was thinking that searching will bring all installed app, even in the home dash
<didrocks> as it does for desktop
<mhr3_> didrocks, not atm
<didrocks> mhr3_: ok, so only online results + prepinned apps?
<mhr3_> didrocks, plus music and videos on the device
<didrocks> ok, thanks for the explanation mhr3_ ;)
<mhr3_> didrocks, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1226311
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1226311 in Unity 8 "Cannot search for apps on the home scope" [High,Confirmed]
<didrocks> mhr3_: release stopper! :-)
<dednick> Saviq: how do we start apps on the phone now? I cant seem to start the indicators-client?
<mhr3_> didrocks, shuuuush!
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, ping
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, did you happen to have implemented the left/rightLabel members of class Indicators.RootActionState?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I have something for you :)
<tsdgeos> bubbles!
<tsdgeos> ?¿
<Cimi> hah
<Cimi> tsdgeos, nope
<Cimi> tsdgeos, if you want to
<Cimi> tsdgeos, weirdest bug ever
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> shoot
<Cimi> tsdgeos, file manager app, if you have toolbar opened, looks like all the clicks are shifted up
<tsdgeos> lol
<tsdgeos> really?
<Cimi> yeah
<Cimi> shifted down I mean
<tsdgeos> lol
<tsdgeos> that is weird
<tsdgeos> do you think that's our fault?
<tsdgeos> our = unity8shell
<Cimi> no idea
<Cimi> we should try on the desktop
<tsdgeos> let's kill unity8 and try again
<Cimi> happens both mir and sf
<tsdgeos> lol
<tsdgeos> and now i stopped unity8 and can't unlock the screen
<Cimi> hah
<tsdgeos> or does stopping unity8 also take down the process it started
<tsdgeos> that would make sense
<mzanetti> MacSlow: hey ho: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/sim-pin-variable-length/+merge/191625
<Saviq> dednick, as usual, but --desktop_file_hint is a requirement
<Saviq> dednick, or starting through upstart
<mzanetti> MacSlow: I just removed the x-canonical-pin-lenth thing... not sure if that's to be removed from some indicators stuff too
<mzanetti> dednick: ^^
<MacSlow> mzanetti, *shrugg*
<dednick> Saviq: gave me an abort when trying with desktop_file_hint.
<Saviq> dednick, what exactly?
<dednick> Saviq: QUbuntu: Could not create application instance
<dednick> Saviq: oh, sorry, got the option wrong :(
<Saviq> yeah ;)
<tsdgeos> $ qmlscene --desktop_file_hint=ubuntu-filemanager-app.desktop ubuntu-filemanager-app.qml -I ./plugins
<tsdgeos> /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/bin/qmlscene: invalid option -- 'I'
<tsdgeos> QUbuntu: Could not create application instance
<tsdgeos> Aborted (core dumped)
<tsdgeos> what?¿?¿
<tsdgeos> -I is a valid option, isn't it?
<dandrader> mzanetti, reviewing your fix-1228336 branch now...
<mzanetti> dandrader: after a bit more thinking I came to the conclusion that I agree with you
<mzanetti> dandrader: so I'm Rejecting everything now when a second touch point appears during the recognition phase
<tsdgeos> oh
<tsdgeos> you need the full path
<tsdgeos> --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/click/preinstalled/com.ubuntu.filemanager/0.1.1.80/ubuntu-filemanager-app.desktop
<dandrader> mzanetti, ok, great!
<Saviq> tsdgeos, standup?
<tsdgeos> wops
<tsdgeos> greyback: comment about the quit/exec thing
<tsdgeos> comment+ed
<greyback> tsdgeos: ta
<Cimi> Saviq, in theory I could write a huge function that given some parameters it returns the number of item on screen
<Cimi> not very nice to see, I have basically to copy all the internal variables and logic of the carousel
<Cimi> and put everything in a function
<Saviq> Cimi, that's something we'll probably have to do I'm afraid, what we were thinking is that each renderer would have a corresponding .js file
<Saviq> Cimi, that will have a (set of) predefined function(s)
<Cimi> each renderer?
<Cimi> which renderers are you referring to?
<greyback> tsdgeos: ok, makes sense. And shows this needs whole thing restructuring :)
<Saviq> Cimi, all the carousels, all the different grids
<Cimi> Saviq, ok
<Saviq> Cimi, that we can use to get some expectations up before actually loading them
<Cimi> I can start with the carousel one
<Saviq> Cimi, it's not like that
<Saviq> Cimi, we have to look at it properly
<Saviq> Cimi, probably rework the whole renderer business a little
<Saviq> Cimi, don't just jump on it
<tsdgeos> greyback: +1
<Cimi> Saviq, so we could merge my branch for now
<Cimi> Saviq, 6 is fine, works
<Cimi> Saviq, but we might want to have it calculated properly
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah just put a FIXME in there
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> Saviq, can you test on the nexus 10?
<Cimi> I think 6 works
<Saviq> Cimi,just copying some music on there
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, 6 is fine
<Saviq> wow we're crashy on there
<Cimi> Saviq, I have got a tablet
<Cimi> I'll test as well
<Cimi> Saviq, tsdgeos https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1241003
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1241003 in Unity 8 "Carousel should provide a function to calculate item counts without displaying it" [Medium,Triaged]
<Cimi> i created that
<Cimi> so we can merge the loader when you think the rest is fine
<tsdgeos> Cimi: can you add a fixme in the code pointing there?
<Saviq> Cimi, changed the title a little and removed you as an assignee -  there's more of us that'll need to be involved
<Saviq> Cimi, weren't you doing bubbles btw? ;P
<Cimi> Saviq, had enough last night :)
<Saviq> LOL
<Saviq> "Ubuntu for phone is here!"
<Saviq> Well done team! Looking excellent!
<Saviq> Jim Donegan
<Saviq> Sent from my iPhone
<Saviq> XD
<Cimi> hah
<mzanetti> ouch
<Cimi> tsdgeos, pushed
<mzanetti> cyphermox: hey
<mzanetti> Cimi: is HFP supposed to work yet?
<mzanetti> cyphermox: ^
<Cimi> mhall119, I found a weird bug on the file manager app
<Cimi> mhall119, if you have the toolbar opened and you select a folder, the events are like shifted down
<Cimi> you basically open the folder down :)
<mhall119> Cimi: I've seen that happen on a couple of other apps that use have a listview, not always related to toolbar though...
<mhall119> Cimi: file a bug and we'll see what they find
<cyphermox> mzanetti: yes, if you don't use the UI
<cyphermox> well, actually
<cyphermox> make that, the bluetooth hfp profile works, but the UI doesn't know how to handle it, and I don't think ofono is hooked up to use it
<mzanetti> cyphermox: ah ok. so it doesn't work as in "I can use it"
<cyphermox> heheh
<cyphermox> is that what you meant by "works"?
<mzanetti> cyphermox: kinda, yes :D
<Cimi> mhall119, not always related to toolbar?
<Cimi> mhall119, can you run on the desktop and see if we have the same issue?
<cyphermox> mzanetti: it's worth some more testing, tbh. but AFAIK only a2dp works
<Cimi> mhall119, might be unity
<mzanetti> cyphermox: oh! a2dp should work? that's interesting... use that for my running headphones a lot
<mhall119> Cimi: maybe, but I've only ever seen it in apps, not the shell, so I'd lean more towards it being something in the SDK
<Cimi> mhall119, but apps have the shell around it
<larsu> dednick: can you please have a look at this merge when you get some time: https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/unity8/lp1236413/+merge/191498
<larsu> Saviq: maybe this interests you as well ^^ it adds a component that formats a time string and updates it on timezone changes
<larsu> maybe it's needed somewhere else in unity
<tsdgeos> dandrader: ok, i thought that we had actually that case in real world somehow
<Saviq> larsu, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+spec/time-component btw
<Saviq> larsu, frankly we should have it in the SDK
<dandrader> tsdgeos, I really hope not :)
<larsu> Saviq: ah, cool
<larsu> Saviq: I'd be quite interested in working on that. Will you be in Oakland?
<Saviq> larsu, yeah
<larsu> awesome
<larsu> I still think we should take my patch for now
<larsu> I was pinged quite a bit about this being high priority
<dednick> larsu: sure
 * greyback eod
<dandrader> mzanetti, ping
<seb128> kenvandine, robru: did you see https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/a070e0e0f342f3d445cf13bf28f08d2868be0ba3 (that's one of the most reported saucy issues)
<robru> seb128, that is not a bug in friends. i don't know how to begin troubleshooting that, but it can only possibly be caused by ultra-stale raring packages sticking around somehow after the upgrade. friends/main.py has not contained any reference to threads_init since __MAY__.
<seb128> weird
<robru> seb128, like that error would have to be caused by launching raring's version of friends with saucy's version of python3-gobject.
<robru> seb128, i've spoken with a handful of people who reported that; they all say it happens only once at the very first boot and then never happens again. i've confirmed that **after** the first boot, main.py correctly does not contain threads_init and the version they have installed is correct.
<robru> so, unfortunately it is ugly that new saucy upgraders get presented with that error, but fortunately it resolves itself and disappears.
<seb128> robru, ok, seems like an upgrade issue, fun then :/
<robru> seb128, it's as though the upgrade process installs the new python3-gobject, then launches friends, then upgrades friends. it's baffling to me.
<seb128> well, updates are unpacked on running systems
<seb128> which means python-gobject is likely unpacked first (since it's a depends of friends)
<seb128> so you have a timeframe where you have new python-gobject and old friends
<seb128> the dispatcher goes up and down
<seb128> so it's likely that it's going up during that timeframe which creates those reports
<ali1234> how do gtk indicators work on Qt unity versions?
#ubuntu-unity 2013-10-18
<sil2100> Trevinho: ping
<mital> hi can anybody point me to an example of gtk apis for unity
<Cimi> tsdgeos, should be better now https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/carousel-loader/+merge/190406
<tsdgeos> Cimi: yeep
<tsdgeos> greyback: it's const& day! https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-mir/const_ref/+merge/191772
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: you sure about this one? MirSurface *surfaceFor(std::shared_ptr<mir::shell::Surface> const& surface);
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: what's wrong about it?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: saves us the creation of a new shared_ptr
<tsdgeos> which is not cheap at all
<tsdgeos> needs to increment the refcount, etc
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: well nothing really wrong... this way to write it is actually new to me but I just read some docs... seems to be the same as const T &
<tsdgeos> and then delete it
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ah yeah, the whole file is written like that
<tsdgeos> i don't like it either
<tsdgeos> but there where you do do as you see
<tsdgeos> two many "do" in there :D
<tsdgeos> ah no it's a typo
<tsdgeos> "but there where you go do as you see"
<mzanetti> doesn't help me to understand what you mean :P
<mzanetti> ah... got it
<mzanetti> yes
<mzanetti> I agree
<mzanetti> approved
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: it's a spanish saying, don't know the "proper" english translation if there is one
<tsdgeos> ah yeah
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yeah... I think I figured what you mean
<tsdgeos> that when in rome do as romans do
<mzanetti> haha
<tsdgeos> that's supossed to be the "real" english way of saying it
<tsdgeos> it's weird how kmail tells me CI messages are scam because they contain ip addresses :D
<greyback> mzanetti: tsdgeos: yes I prefer "const T&" to "T const&" too, but the former is what the Mir guys used and so I kept it for their types
<greyback> s/former/latter/
<mzanetti> greyback: sure... no prob
<Cimi> Saviq, tsdgeos https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1229661
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1229661 in Unity 8 "Only one dash header can be expanded at a time" [High,Triaged]
<Cimi> on this bug, we have loads of logic in the code
<tsdgeos> Cimi: not a bug
<tsdgeos> it's a feature
<Cimi> tsdgeos, indeed
<tsdgeos> oren wanted it like that
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I am reading code...
<tsdgeos> now
<tsdgeos> seems like ux people should talk more to themselves :D
<Cimi> ahahaha
<tsdgeos> or Oren has lost the battle :D
<Saviq> Cimi, please confirm with them that this in fact is correct
<Cimi> Saviq, I will
<Cimi> Saviq, didn't want to deprecate all this code
<Saviq> Cimi, deprecate? ;D
<Saviq> Cimi, you'll need to add code to keep them expanded ;)
<Saviq> Cimi, as there's only support now for a single one expanded at a time
<Cimi> Saviq, no it's remove code
<Saviq> Cimi, believe me it's not
<Saviq> Cimi, or not only that
<Cimi> Saviq, there is a logic that collapses items no?
<Cimi> from a quick look we collapse if the category changes
<Saviq> Cimi, yes, but there's also logic that uncollapses them on creation
<Cimi> we just need to remove that
<Saviq> Cimi, we need to "cache" which are expanded
<Saviq> Cimi, we're destroying the categories when they're off screen
<Saviq> Cimi, so we would need to keep a set that's supposed to be expanded
<didrocks> Saviq: for memory saving? (I thought qml will do that for us)
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> didrocks, yes, and yes it does
<Saviq> didrocks, that's what I meant by "we"
<didrocks> ah ok ;)
<Saviq> didrocks, except in this case it's tsdgeos that's doing it ;)
<didrocks> heh, ok :)
<Saviq> didrocks, 'cause we have a custom ListView
<Cimi> so it leaks!
 * Cimi runs away
<didrocks> Saviq: interesting, ok, due to the custom ListView :)
<Saviq> Cimi, huh?
<Cimi> Saviq, was mocking
<Cimi> Saviq, nothing used more memory than my carousel when I was using repeater :)
<Saviq> ok, /me is in low power mode today
<Saviq> Cimi, oh I think greyback's application manager beat you there ;D
<Cimi> ahahah
<Saviq> Cimi, it was leaking over 10MBs per app launched ;D
<Cimi> I like this relaxed day
<greyback> Saviq: only for a very particular use-case
<greyback> i.e. app launched and stopped not through upstart, which is what AP was doing
<Cimi> guys
<Cimi> you know why thumbnails turn black on my nexus?
<Cimi> app thumbnails?
<Cimi> when are they created?
<greyback> probably the app hasn't drawn anything, when the screenshot is grabbed
 * greyback knows there's room for improvement there
<Cimi> greyback, we should reduce those screenshot creations 1
<greyback> yes I know
<Cimi> they eat cpu
<Cimi> then we should check
<Cimi> if they are different
<Saviq> Cimi, under Mir they will only be black if the app hasn't drawn anything - or got killed
<Saviq> Cimi, it will work fine for suspended apps (which is not the case for surfaceflinger)
<Saviq> Cimi, or did you switch to sflinger?
<Cimi> do we really have suspended apps?
<Saviq> Cimi, on Mir yes
<Saviq> Cimi, also, "on my nexus" is kind of ambiguous ;)
<Cimi> on my maguro
<Cimi> sf
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, that's not gonna change
<Cimi> I start 1 or 2 apps and phone is slow
<Cimi> 5 is not usable
<Saviq> Cimi, we're not looking at sflinger at all any more
<Saviq> greyback, we should probably yank out sflinger support from unity8, btw
<greyback> woo!
<Saviq> greyback, but let's get the higher-ups to ACK
<greyback> Saviq: yeah, it could break lots of community ports
<Saviq> right...
<Cimi> Saviq, but how does mir/sf have to do with suspending apps?
<Saviq> Cimi, nothing with suspending - everything with getting their screenshots
<Saviq> Cimi, you can't talk to the app to get its screenshot if it's suspended
<Cimi> so it's unrelated
<greyback> Cimi: note maguro feels slow because Mir hasn't been optimised for it.
<Cimi> greyback, it's slow on surface flinger
<Cimi> too
<greyback> but not as bad
<Cimi> yeah but still lags
<Saviq> Cimi, so on Mir that screenshot is kept in memory
<Saviq> Cimi, on sflinger it's not
<Cimi> and it's not usable with multiple apps
<Cimi> so I was wondering how we do with that
<Cimi> because maguro is super fast on android
<Saviq> Cimi, so you're getting black screenshots on sflinger 'cause they're suspended and you can't get the screenshot of them
<Cimi> Saviq, I got that
<Saviq> Cimi, "super fast" is probably an overstatement ;
<Cimi> well I can have 10 apps opened at least
<Cimi> not 2...
<Cimi> is this a problem of what, multithreading?
<Saviq> Cimi, please don't throw around words ;
<Saviq> ;)
<Cimi> haha
<Saviq> Cimi, no, it's just that we haven't optimized for maguro
<Cimi> meant multitasking
<Cimi> sorry I am on low powered mode too
<Cimi> actually, studying a little of json with qml
<Saviq> Cimi, we just don't have our whole app lifecycle story yet
<Saviq> Cimi, mind you, on android you don't really have the 10 apps open either
<Cimi> Saviq, they are frozen
<Saviq> Cimi, you just have their screenshots (at least for some of them)
<Cimi> yeah, that's what I mean
<Cimi> they are on hold
<Saviq> Cimi, or stopped - you don't even know
<Saviq> Cimi, until you open them again, when resuming is faster than launching from scratch
<Saviq> fginther, ping
<Saviq> oh right, 5:30am, hope he's not gonna answer..
<tsdgeos> the autolander is back!
<tsdgeos> and broken :D
<Cimi> hah
<dandrader> greyback, ping
<greyback> dandrader: pong
<dandrader> greyback, would you have some spare time today or Monday to review this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtubuntu/uniqueTouchIds/+merge/191692
<dandrader> it's actually a simple one
<didrocks> greyback: btw, didn't tel you yesterday, but excellent fix! Thanks a lot :)
<greyback> dandrader: I'll take it on Monday, that ok?
<didrocks> greyback: that's exactly what we needed at the last minute, so much improvement :)
<dandrader> greyback, yeah, that's fine. Thanks!
<didrocks> to keep saying "people worked hard until the last second before release"!
<greyback> didrocks: alf deserves most of the credit, he tracked it down
<greyback> but thanks :)
<didrocks> greyback: yeah, I pinged him on that when you landed it :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, greyback, I won't make the standup, mzanetti says he might not make it either
<greyback> Saviq: too noisy in the bar, is it?
<fginther> Saviq, pong (I'm on holiday today, so will only be here for an hour or so)
<Saviq> fginther, nw, will talk next week
<Saviq> fginther, have fun
<fginther> Saviq, thaks
<fginther> Saviq, thanks
<Saviq> greyback, you got me ;P
<dandrader> lol
<tsdgeos> dednick: standup?
<tsdgeos> greyback: umumble working for you?
<greyback> tsdgeos: could you not hear me? Works for me
<kgunn> mzanetti: yoo hoo
<tsdgeos> aaaand i'm back
<mterry> tsdgeos, where was that branch?
<tsdgeos> greyback: i think my interwebs died
<tsdgeos> mterry: which branch?
<tsdgeos> greyback: so no, if you said anything interesting i mised it
<tsdgeos> +s
<greyback> tsdgeos: not really. Talks on Qt Scenegraph working more closely with Mir
<mterry> tsdgeos, didn't you justs say you had a branch for me to review about the lockscreen?
<tsdgeos> mterry: that must have been someone else, not me
<mterry> MacSlow, was that you?  ^
 * mterry is a bit sick and delirious
<MacSlow> mterry, nope
<mterry> huh
<mterry> maybe I hallucinated it
 * mterry goes and lies down
<tsdgeos> sorry :D
<tsdgeos> maybe was my crappy english
<tsdgeos> but nothing regarding lockscreen i said
<tsdgeos> trusty tahr
 * greyback eow
<maxb> Ubuntu 13.10 seems to bring with it a new Unity feature of repeating the visual "app icon pops out and wiggles" notification cue until the user acknowledges it. Can I turn this off?
<bschaefer> maxb, yes you can in CCSM (compizconfig-setting-manager)
<bschaefer> under: Ubuntu Unity Pluging -> Launcher -> Launcher icon Urgent Animation
<maxb> bschaefer: Oh.... I just looked through CCSM but couldn't see any new settings which soun.....  oh, I don't want to turn it off completely, I just want it to notify once
<bschaefer> hmm just once, im not sure if theres a setting for just once
<maxb> Yeah, that would be the perennial UX defect of Unity, changing the behaviour and not having settings to allow for opting for the previous behaviour :-/
<bschaefer> ChrisTownsend, would you know if theres a setting for that?
<ChrisTownsend> maxb: Yeah, no way to put it back to the old behavior right now.  Please enter a bug and I'll put it on my radar to make a setting for 14.04.
<maxb> (use case, for anyone interested: Someone has said my name in IRC. Fine. I'll get to them when I have time, don't nag me repeatedly.)
<maxb> Bug against Unity upstream project in LP?
<ChrisTownsend> maxb: I can't put it in 13.10 though because it would be considered an new "feature" and is not SRUable.
<bschaefer> maxb, very true, i do run into that as well, thanks for letting us know about that, as it would be a good thing to have fixed :)
<ChrisTownsend> maxb: Sure, that's fine.  I'll look for your bug.
<ChrisTownsend> maxb: Yes, thanks.
<ChrisTownsend> maxb: It will quit nagging you if you slide out the Launcher.
<ChrisTownsend> maxb: But your use case is very valid.
<maxb> I guess from the CCSM legend  that the official Unity jargon for this is "Urgent Animation" - I'll call it that in the bug. But I'll go in search of food first, or I won't write a good bug report :-)
<maxb> I had thought I had to also click the app button to suppress further notifications, but I could be imagining that
<ChrisTownsend> maxb: Well, if you get another notification, then the whole timer resets and nags you again.
<ChrisTownsend> maxb: Pidgin nags me endlessly now:)
<bregma> Unity configuration is a tug-of-war between the UI designers who tolerate little deviation from their vision, and users who want to tinker modify and tweak
#ubuntu-unity 2013-10-19
<Wug> I don't suppose anyone has the expertise to troubleshoot a persistent issue with indicators not appearing?
<Wug> the volume indicator among several others does not display after logging in.  the most frustrating thing about it is that it displays before logging in just fine
<Wug> Also, is there a way to choose which device the battery indicator displays for?  It's decided it wants to show my wireless mouse battery, and I'd prefer if it showed the laptop battery.
<Wug> I apparently can make it appear by killing the existing one, and it gets respawned visible.
<Wug> How exactly do I go about troubleshooting this? does it log things somewhere?
<bregma> Wug, ~/.cache/upstart/unity-panel-service.log is a good place to start
#ubuntu-unity 2013-10-20
<sam113101> HELLO
<sam113101> I need assistance
<sam113101> I need assistance
<pero> anyone know how to get the icons for unity web apps? my gmail icon in the panel has some settings-looking thing, but in dash it's good
#ubuntu-unity 2014-10-13
<tsdgeos> Saviq: that is very scary
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the image corruption?
<tsdgeos> yep
<Saviq> yeah it is
<Saviq> there were all kinds of issues with the image over thu/fri
<Saviq> but just confirmed it's not a file corruption
<Saviq> like reinstalling unity8 from .deb doesn't help
<Saviq> tsdgeos, to add to the weirdness, we weren't even touching the areas that broke
<Saviq> yeah, it's QML compilation
<tsdgeos> ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, removing the cached precompiled files fixes the issues
<tsdgeos> doh
<tsdgeos> what could go wrong with caching :D
<dednick> larsu: good morning. Can you take a quick look @ https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/qmenumodel/lp1378941-disconnect-signals/+merge/238013, and top approve if you agree?
<larsu> dednick: sure
<larsu> dednick: approved. How does qmenumodel land? Do I need to merge manuallY?
<dednick> larsu: not sure. havent done much in it in quite some time
<dednick> larsu: i think it's manual.
<larsu> dednick: hm, I'll wait a bit and merge if it doesn't happen automatically
<larsu> thanks for the patch
<seb128> larsu, dednick: that likely go through ci landing
<seb128> larsu, dednick: I can put a landing up if you want
<larsu> seb128: yes please, thanks
<seb128> yw!
<larsu> one day I'll learn how all of this is set up
<seb128> larsu, they documented it recently on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain/LandingProcess
<seb128> larsu, I didn't read it, but maybe have a look
<larsu> ah thanks, I will
<larsu> dednick: did you see the bugs about the time format in i-messages? I thought those where mine at first, but you added the relative time formatter, right?
<larsu> dednick: bug #1372061 and bug #1378821
<ubot5> bug 1372061 in Ubuntu Translations "SMS notification: time format not translatable" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1372061
<ubot5> bug 1378821 in indicator-messages (Ubuntu) "today/yesterday label on sms and calls is incorrect" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1378821
<dednick> larsu: hm. yes. you send the numerical time i think.
<larsu> dednick: it's definitely not the service's fault, it doesn't care about timezones or relative times at al
<larsu> *all
<larsu> dednick: I mean time formatting in plugins/Util/relativetimeformatter.cpp
<dednick> larsu: sure. it's my fault. i pulled the code from indicator-datetime.
<dednick> probably doing something wrong with tz.
<larsu> dednick: do you have time to fix it or should I take a look? (probably not that hard)
<larsu> I wonder if the time has come to merge those classes and put them into the SDK
<larsu> Saviq reminded me of that the other day
<dednick> larsu: ya. been meaning to do that for awhile..
<larsu> dednick: hm, they mix strftime and qt-style time formats ...
<larsu> I guess the sdk will want qt-style, but then we'll have to re-translate all those strings
<dednick> larsu: ya. i just used strtime in unity8 to keep it somewhat maintainable from indicator-datetime. but i needed to make some changes anyway, so it's probably time to change to qt.
<dednick> larsu: and should be exporting raw time from indicator-datetime as well.
<dednick> not formatted.
<larsu> ya, of course
<larsu> we should have one place to format time and it should be as close to the ui as possible
<larsu> dednick: is now the time to do this or should we wait until after rtm?
<seb128> larsu, dednick, building in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-008 if you want to test the deb later on
<larsu> seb128: thanks
<Saviq> seb128, hey, have you any idea why the language selection list scrolls so slow?
<Saviq> it looks like delegate creation is awfully heavy
<mzanetti> greyback: ping
<dandrader> mzanetti, was testing launcher-update-on-dconf-change last Friday using the "reset launcher" button in the settings app. it din't work with or without  this patch. :-/
<dandrader> mzanetti, will try with https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/ubuntu-system-settings/drop-reboot-label-in-launcher-reset/+merge/236876 now
<mzanetti> dandrader: define "didn't work"
<dandrader> mzanetti, the launcher contents do not change, even after a reboot
<mzanetti> dandrader: that system settings patch only drops the label...
<mzanetti> dandrader: you need another one in systemsettings, let me find it
<dandrader> mzanetti, I unpinned everything and pinned just "dropping letters"
<mzanetti> dandrader: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/ubuntu-system-settings/update-reset-launcher/+merge/234309
<mzanetti> dandrader: otherwise systemsettings still resets AccountsService
 * mzanetti wonders why this isn't merged yet
<mzanetti> seb128: hey, is there a reason why this isn't merged yet? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/ubuntu-system-settings/update-reset-launcher/+merge/234309
<dandrader>  mzanetti, ok will add drop-reboot-label-in-launcher-reset and update-reset-launcher
<greyback> mzanetti: pong
<mzanetti> greyback: hey. question: if I kill an app from cmdline. what's supposed to happen?
<greyback> mzanetti: did you start that app from command line too?
<mzanetti> greyback: no
<mzanetti> greyback: it seems I'm intentionally not getting the applicationRemoved() because appman assumes it got lifecycled
<mzanetti> greyback: however, the ApplicationInfo entry goes away
<greyback> mzanetti: if app in foreground, app is considered to have crashed so should be removed from app list. If in background, assumed OOM struck, so kept in app list
<mzanetti> greyback: ah ok, its the focused one
<mzanetti> greyback: so we have a bug that if the foreground app crashes, the dash is not woken up from suspend
<dandrader> ah, drop-reboot-label-in-launcher-reset already brings update-reset-launcher
<mzanetti> dandrader: yeah, one is a prereq of the other
<greyback> mzanetti: I think if foreground app crashes, focusApplication is set to nullptr in qtmir
<greyback> mzanetti: as that used to be the dash
<mzanetti> dandrader: technically you only need the prereq as the other really just drops the label that says "you need to reboot"
<mzanetti> ah ok
<greyback> mzanetti: so need to change that to focus dash I guess
<mzanetti> greyback: that helps, will try to fix. might come back though if failing
<greyback> mzanetti: sure
<dandrader> mzanetti, I didn't look at the diffs at all :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: dednick: besides the two minor comments i made sharedunitymenumodel looks good to me
<tsdgeos> let's wait for the CI run and approve it
<dednick> tsdgeos: cool. just uploaded fixes for those.
<Saviq> cool
<dednick> Saviq: i've uploaded latest changes to panel design branch as well. back in MP.
<Saviq> dednick, thanks
<tsdgeos> dednick: is that ready for review too?
<dednick> tsdgeos: yup
<tsdgeos> ok, so shall  i get into that one next?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ↑?
<dednick> tsdgeos: Cimi has been doing it, but could use some more eyes
<Cimi> tsdgeos, yes have a look
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, go for it
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I will re'-review after lunch
<Cimi> but is tricky
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> i
<tsdgeos> i'm off for lunch too
<Saviq> dednick, testing silo 10 now... http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu&q=landing-010
<Saviq> dednick, panel icons seem to get stale straight away
<dednick> Saviq: stale?
<Saviq> dednick, the icons don't change at all, display the first icons that were displayed
<dednick> Saviq: hm. will take a look.
<Saviq> dednick, any from the MRs seem relevant?
<Saviq> dednick, also, datetime indicator empty
 * Saviq reflashes to pristine
<dednick> Saviq: not from the list...
<Saviq> dednick, yeah didn't think so
<dednick> Saviq: mterrys greeter shizzle isn't there is it?
<Saviq> dednick, no
<seb128> mzanetti, not that I know
<mzanetti> seb128: seems its just that it was stuck in "Needs Review" and considere being finished
<mzanetti> ...and *not* considered finshed
<seb128> mzanetti, well, I was waiting on the unity8 side to land, did that happen?
<mzanetti> seb128: yeah, long ago
<seb128> mzanetti, ok, I'm putting it in the next landing then
<mzanetti> seb128: there's multiple parts though. the fact that the launcher swiched to dconf landed a while back already
<seb128> jgdx, ^ the reset launcher changeset was ok, right? seems like you looked at it by didn't top approve
<mzanetti> seb128: the dynamic updating without reboot is not landed yet
<seb128> oh
<seb128> when is that landing?
<jgdx> seb128, t'was
<mzanetti> seb128: hopefully soon, the code is reviewed and looks good. dandrader is doing a last test run now, so it will go into the next unity silo
<seb128> k
<dandrader> mzanetti, after i do "reset launcher", should I get an empty launcher (ie, with nothing pinned)?
<mzanetti> dandrader: no, you should get the default list
<dandrader> mzanetti, I got an empty launcher
<mzanetti> hmm, that's not good
<mzanetti> dandrader: where are you trying this?
<dandrader> mzanetti, hmm, I pinned contacts
<mzanetti> dandrader: on the desktop?
<dandrader> mzanetti, and it stayed after the reset
<mzanetti> hm, ok. something wrong then
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, something breaks the indicators in that silo :|
<dandrader> mzanetti, but dropping letters went away
<dandrader> mzanetti, as it's not in the default list, I suppose
<dednick> Saviq: ok, i'm taking a look now. just finished flashing
<dandrader> mzanetti, testing on the device
<Saviq> dednick, thanks
<mzanetti> dandrader: this is the default list: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8552071/
<Saviq> dednick, ah crap
<dednick> Saviq: did you update just the packages in silo, or do upgrade?
<Saviq> dednick, my fault
<Saviq> dednick, I resubmitted the test fix to include greeter profiles indeed
<Saviq> dednick, let me undo that
<dandrader> mzanetti, tried again: had dropping letters and phone pinned. then did the reset. had a launcher with just phone pinned
<dednick> ah. hm, didnt see that on list
<mzanetti> dandrader: what does "gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Launcher items" tell you?
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, because I resubmitted, but didn't *add* the actual MR
<dednick> Saviq: ok.
<Saviq> dednick, meaning my branch included the other
<Saviq> dednick, so as you were, sorry for the noise
<dednick> Saviq: no prob. guess that means the greeter branch is buggy though...
<Saviq> dednick, well, the indicators updates weren't in the silo though, maybe that's why?
<dandrader> mzanetti, ['appid://dialer-app']
<dednick> :/
<dednick> i'll try the greeter silo again
<mzanetti> dandrader: err... that's weird... seems your reset call doesn't work then
<dandrader> mzanetti, which is indeed what I see pinned in the launcher
<mzanetti> dandrader: try "gsettings reset com.canonical.Unity.Launcher items"
<dandrader> mzanetti, I added a comment in the MP with what it seems to be happening
<Saviq> dandrader, mzanetti, that branch's in silo 10, was just about to test thes
<Saviq> this
<dandrader> mzanetti, at least my guess about it
<mzanetti> ok, need to figure what's happening... dandrader, doesn't it work even if you use gsettings command line to reset it?
<dandrader> mzanetti, what's that command line? I don't know it
<Saviq> mzanetti, seems to work fine here
<Saviq> dandrader, what did you use? dconf?
<mzanetti> dandrader: try "gsettings reset com.canonical.Unity.Launcher items"
<dandrader> Saviq, the "reset launcher" button un ubuntu-system-settings
 * Saviq tries
<dandrader> Saviq, under the "reset phone"  option
<mzanetti> Saviq: note, the settings button isn't updated yet
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, I see that
<mzanetti> Saviq: unless you pull in that branchhttps://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/ubuntu-system-settings/update-reset-launcher
<Saviq> since it requires a restart
<dandrader> mzanetti, yeah, it works with the command line!
<mzanetti> Saviq: not even that... still resets AS
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, that too
<mzanetti> hmm... that's even weirder then
<mzanetti> as systemsettings calls QGSettings::reset()
<Saviq> mzanetti, sounds like gsettings-qt bug?
<mzanetti> not ruling it out, although I would have said "unlikely"
<mzanetti> but if gsettings reset works
<dandrader> mzanetti, actually it does not really. if I had only phone pinned it worked
<mzanetti> aha
<dandrader> mzanetti, but them I unpinned everything and pinned only dropping letters
<dandrader> mzanetti, then the command leaves the launcher empty
<mzanetti> hmm... crap...  I think I know what it is
<mzanetti> Saviq: sorry then... I guess you can drop it from the silo
<mzanetti> I'll fix it today
<mzanetti> depends on when you want to release
<Saviq> ok, dropping
<dednick> Saviq: hm. greeter profiles silo doesnt work at all for me now... u8 cycles on startup.
<Saviq> dednick, I don't think it's built proper
<Saviq> dednick, I was waiting for silo 10 to land, can kick unity8 build if you want though
<dednick> Saviq: meh. it can wait
<dandrader> Cimi, started reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/fix-1378920/+merge/238012
<dandrader> Cimi, when I press the volume buttons (with stock image) I don't hear anything
<dandrader> Cimi, is that expected?
<Saviq> dandrader, that's not landed yet
<Saviq> dandrader, https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/synchronous-notification/+merge/229059
<dandrader> I also cannot reproduce bug 1378920
<ubot5> bug 1378920 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Synchronous sound notifications pause video" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1378920
<dandrader> using krillin r81
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, because that was reverted
<MacSlow> dandrader, there's  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/unity-notifications/trunk/view/head:/examples/sound.py you could use to trigger a notification with sound
<Saviq> mzanetti, can you please resubmit quicklist on top of touch ownership please
<Saviq> please
<MacSlow> dandrader, that would be enough to reproduce the video-playback-pause
<mzanetti> Saviq: one "please" would have been enough :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, please :P
<mzanetti> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/rework-quicklist-visuals/+merge/238149
<Saviq> mzanetti, tx
<mzanetti> Saviq: it's interesting that bzr thinks line 98/99 would be my change
<Saviq> mzanetti, had to pull your MP from the silo after all, it conflicted elsewhere this time (stupid bzr)
<Saviq> /food
 * mzanetti grumbles
<tsdgeos> dednick: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/expanded-panel-design/+merge/237031/comments/584355
<dandrader> hmm, got media-hub-service eating "392%" of the phone's CPU after playing a video.
<Saviq> jhodapp, ↑
<jhodapp> dandrader, Saviq: yeah that's a logged bug already
<dandrader> jhodapp, good to know!
<jhodapp> will be looking at that in the next several days
<tsdgeos> dednick: there?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: do you also know why testShell now disappears?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: what do you mean disappears?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I figured it... same as in testShellWithPing happened
<mzanetti> it got changed to have a Row {} as main item
<mzanetti> wich makes it go to 0,0 size at some point during the test run
<Saviq> mzanetti, fixed in my branch
<tsdgeos> Cimi: do you know if this is by design? https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/expanded-panel-design/+merge/237031/comments/584390
<Cimi> tsdgeos, the panel?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, yes, approved
<Cimi> tsdgeos, there might be bugs in the UX, but nick is on track...
<Cimi> tsdgeos, he went last week to the office and reviewed with vesa, there were things to tweak, so he might be addressing them
<mzanetti> greyback: have time for a focus related review? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/refocus-dash-on-app-crash/+merge/238166
<greyback> mzanetti: sure
<greyback> mzanetti: "interctive" - typo
<mzanetti> greyback: where?
<mzanetti> wah
<mzanetti> how come it still works?
<greyback> mzanetti: you decided against patching qtmir to not set the focused app to null - that was my first thought. Ok will test in a while
<mzanetti> greyback: yeah, qtmir has a comment there: "The app disappeard. Let unity decide what to do wit it"
<mzanetti> greyback: given that its our long term plan anyways, I decided to do that
<greyback> mzanetti: gotcha
<tsdgeos> dednick: Cimi: i'm also concenrned about the high number of timers we seem to have in there
<tsdgeos> why so many?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, this is probably something left from the prototype
<dednick> tsdgeos: Cimi: not from the prototype. the scroll timer is used for scrolling (holding mouse on area emits scrolls ever x ms). velocity timer is used to determine when velocity decreases below a threashold. alignment timer is used for a delay.
<dandrader> mzanetti, should https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/fix_snap_decision_test/+merge/238015 get in or not? its description says "This proposal has been superseded by a proposal from 2014-10-10. "
<mzanetti> dandrader: I just reactivated it, still need to fill in the checklist though
<Saviq> tsdgeos, for your dash bottom edge branch, make the bottom tab thingy catch taps please
<mzanetti> Saviq: hey, on that branch, testwhitespace fails, but doesn't tell me where and I can't find any :/
<mzanetti> seen that before?
<mzanetti> https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/fix_snap_decision_test/+merge/238015
<greyback> death to the whitespace test!
<Saviq> checkin'
<Saviq> dednick, the steps from https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/lp1336715-checkable-bindings/+merge/234503/comments/582588 still fail for me?
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... I deleted everything from the file, saved it, pasted everything back saved it again
<mzanetti> working now
<mzanetti> maybe Josh edited the file with windows :D
<Saviq> mzanetti,
<Saviq> /home/michal/dev/canonical/unity8/repo/tests/qmltests/tst_Shell.qml: bad whitespace in multiple lines
<mzanetti> yeah
<dednick> Saviq: hm. i've been meaning to test that case.
<mzanetti> I know its's tst_Shell
<mzanetti> but in there, also LP diff doesn't show any changes that would contain whitespaces
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, can't see where either
<dednick> Saviq: give me a minute. will try
<Saviq> dednick, so yeah, the kick is that they're now cross-synced
<Saviq> dednick, meaning that if I enable in settings, it gets disabled in indicators
<dednick> wtf
<Saviq> dednick, basically it's a toggle
<larsu> dednick: did you say you'll take care of the time bugs or do you want me to take another look?
<Saviq> dednick, settings sends toggle, indicator switches without checking for the real value, but maybe it's actually settings' fault
<dednick> larsu: if you've got time (har har), otherwise i will try get to them later.
<larsu> dednick: haha okay. I'll reassign to you for now
<dednick> Saviq: it should se to the server check value rather than just switching
<Saviq> dednick, or that
<dednick> Saviq: i'll have to check which frontend is wrong first.
<Saviq> dednick, k, I'm landing the silo anyway
<Saviq> as it's not getting worse
<dednick> Saviq: ok
<dednick> larsu: thanks.
<mzanetti> greyback: hey, you reviewed this already, I just added the test now, mind reapproving? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/fix_snap_decision_test/+merge/238015
<greyback> mzanetti: sure.
<tsdgeos> Saviq: sorry was looking at the phone, what do you mean with " make the bottom tab thingy catch taps please" ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, with touchOwnership I can tap through the bottom hint
<Saviq> the hint itself should be tappable I think
<tsdgeos> Saviq: why?
<tsdgeos> it's never been like that
<Saviq> tsdgeos, because otherwise people will try and tap it and it launches an app
<tsdgeos> and it's not something design requested
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I don't mean it should *do* anything
<Saviq> tsdgeos, just it shouldn't be transparent to input
<tsdgeos> ok, we had to do some extra code with dandrader to make it happen :/
<tsdgeos> but ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: can you make a note in the MR so i won't forget while i review dednicks code?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, to make the hint thingy transparent?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: well to make sure it did not conflict with the scrollarea when moving up in that area
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok, I'll leave a note then
<dandrader> Saviq, you mean make only that tab absorb touches, but not the whole bottom area, right?
<Saviq> dandrader, yes
<dandrader> tsdgeos, ^
<Saviq> dandrader, just the white thingy with ^
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ah i thought you meant the whole area
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no, just the white tab hinting thingy
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> that makes more sense
<Saviq> thanks
<dednick> Saviq: hm. installed silo + apt install unity8 = blank screen...
<Saviq> I did say *tab*, *hint*, tried to explain what I mean ;)
<tsdgeos> sure sure
<Saviq> dednick, silo 11?
<Saviq> 10
<dednick> er 10...
<tsdgeos> i'm not saying it's your fault
<dednick> doh
<Saviq> dednick, no, 10 is good
<Saviq> dednick, generally use `citrain device-upgrade 10`
<Saviq> from phablet-tools-citrain
<dednick> Saviq: ah. didnt know there was that...
<Saviq> dednick, worked fine here every time
<Saviq> so not sure what got you
<dednick> Saviq: will try. perhaps there is a missing dep somewhere
<Saviq> dednick, there's qtmir there as well
<Saviq> dednick, just do `citrain device-upgrade 10 $password` now
<Saviq> dednick, it will do the right thing
<dednick> Saviq: presumably if the specific version was needed it would be deped to that?
<Saviq> dednick, it was, yeah
<Saviq> dednick, but maybe we do have some dependency problem still
<dednick> hm. perhaps my install wasn't fresh or something..
<Saviq> - qtdeclarative5-qtmir-plugin (>= 0.4.3),
<Saviq> + qtdeclarative5-qtmir-plugin (>= 0.4.4),
<dednick> or had another silo in apt
<Saviq> dednick, uugh... your 1500ms timer... plane mode takes more than that to activate...
<dednick> Saviq: hm. but it should be updated by a subsequent trigger from dbus :(
<dednick> unless dbus is being faaaar too clever
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, *but*
<Saviq> dednick, it goes on, off, on
<Saviq> really not great
<dednick> for it's own stupidity that is
<dednick> Saviq: :/
<Saviq> aand now I'm out of sync
<Saviq> dednick, I can't land that, I'm stuck in plane mode now :|
<Cimi> tsdgeos, wondering if we can avoit the timers using a mousearea
<dednick> ahh.. ffs
<Saviq> dednick, if it decides to go back, it let's the other side know it went back
<Saviq> lets
<Saviq> dednick, and we basically get a feedback loop
<dednick> bloody useless
<tsdgeos> Cimi: how? as far as i undertand being pressed at a certain X has to trigger scroll
<tsdgeos> i don't see how to do that without a timer
<dednick> shouldnt do that :/ only supposed to be on user interaction!
<Cimi> tsdgeos, reading mouse event x position of a mousearea on top?
<Saviq> dednick, that's just my suspicion, not saying that's what happens
<Saviq> dednick, pulling that MP from the silo in any case...
<tsdgeos> Cimi: and how are you going to keep scrolling?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: which one?
<dednick> Cimi: need to keep scrolling without position changes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/lp1336715.server-value-reassert/+merge/237822
<tsdgeos> ah couldn't find that 1500 reference
<dednick> Saviq: Error reading https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu: Not Found
<dednick> although still seems to be doing something...
<dednick> Saviq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8553318/
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, that didn't work
<Saviq> wonder if ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/ubuntu/landing-010 is correct
<dednick> something is going really slow..
<Saviq> dednick, you might need to reflash, something got real weird in your sources
<dednick> i just did
<dednick> although not a wipe
<Saviq> dednick, no no, no wipe necessary
<Saviq> dednick, apt-cache policy phablet-tools-citrain?
 * Saviq gotta split for now
<dednick> Saviq:  1.1+14.10.20141010-0ubuntu1
<dednick> will just do manual
<MacSlow> Saviq, I guess https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity-settings-daemon/max-volume-notification-warning/+merge/238180 needs and rtm branch too?!
<dednick> Saviq: qtmir-anrdoid wasn't upgraded with manual silo install.
<dednick> which means the rest of mir wasn't either.
<greyback> mzanetti: both u8 branches approved
<mzanetti> greyback: thanks a lot :)
<dpm> dbarth, it seems that the FB webapp asks me for user name and password every time I start it. Is this a known bug? Or is it supposed to work like that?
<dednick> dandrader|lunch: i think i sorted out some more problems with that velocity calculator now.
<dednick> it should be fairly quiet now :)
<mzanetti> dandrader: hey, the launcher dconf branch should be fixed now
<mzanetti> thanks for catching that issue
<dandrader> mzanetti, np. I've hit my EOD. will test it again tomorrow
#ubuntu-unity 2014-10-14
<liuxg_> I defined a setting for my scope, when I read a string setting in English, it does not have any problem. However, when I read it by Chinese, I always get the default value. what is wrong?
<Saviq> oh noes
<tsdgeos> whats?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, all the conflicts :|
<tsdgeos> yeah :/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, will need to have separate branches into rtm now
<tsdgeos> boooo
<tsdgeos> Saviq: well we don't have that many that have to end up there, no?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, it's not *that* bad, just that it's not as nice as it was yesterday ;)
<tsdgeos> yeah
<seb128> hum
<seb128> why is the launcher having white dots on the top-left of its icons now?
<seb128> I guess it's wanted and not a bug?
<MacSlow> Saviq, I'm now waiting on reviews for my sync-notification branches for unity8 and unity-notifications... while that's happening I'll check ted's two branches for the indicator-sound.
<MacSlow> Saviq, or would you suggest I'll focus something else in the meantime?
<Saviq> seb128, yeah, it's a feature... those are the *pinned* apps
<seb128> Saviq, I've only pinned apps, it looks weird ;-)
<seb128> I though it would be something like that
<Saviq> MacSlow, no, that's good, let's preempt any issues
<seb128> but I couldn't figure out what
<MacSlow> Saviq, sweet
<seb128> Saviq, not very elegant if you ask me :/
<Saviq> seb128, we know
<Saviq> seb128, not our call
<seb128> what is design thinking?!
<Saviq> seb128, it's a "we don't care" problem since there are only supposed to be pinned apps on the launcher soon
<MacSlow> seb128, indeed... I wonder who complained about the cutt off edge... I liked that look
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah, that was much better
<Saviq> seb128, but we need a way to pin them from the dash first
<seb128> Saviq, k, no worry, I was just checking if that was a bug
<seb128> I assumed it would be wanted
<seb128> I just couldn't figure out what it means
<MacSlow> Saviq, reminded me so much of the edges you fold into a current page of a book you're reading
<seb128> and it's not looking good, but of well
 * seb128 shakes fist at design
<Saviq> MacSlow, you could probably just delete https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity-settings-daemon/max-volume-notification-warning/+merge/238180
<MacSlow> Saviq, done
<Saviq> tx
<Saviq> tsdgeos, are you out of reviews by any chance?
<MacSlow> as if that could be the case these days :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'm merging list_bottom_Edge thing and there's the expanded panel thing, but it seems everyone is doing that one now, so i could do something else if needed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, please review https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/synchronous-notification/+merge/229059 then
<tsdgeos> ok
 * Saviq resolves the panel for rtm situation the
<Saviq> n
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: do nothing with VALUE_TINT_HINT in https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity-notifications/synchronous-notification/+merge/234476 ?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, yes... that branch is meant to make the new frontend feature known to any clients
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, so an app can query the available notification-server capabilities and then decide what to use or not to use.
<Wellark> davmor2: so, I need a bit more info on the bug you filed
<davmor2> Wellark: really
<Wellark> davmor2: ?
<davmor2> Wellark: what do you need dude?
<Wellark> davmor2: so, as I commented here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1380736
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1380736 in Network Menu "Unlocking sim while dash is not loaded leads to a system lockup" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Wellark> I don't understand the "dash is empty" part
<Wellark> so, I'm suspecting that you actually ran this during the wizard, right?
<Wellark> when we don't have a full unity8 session running
<Wellark> and instead of the indicator getting you to the dash
<Wellark> it should return you to the wizard
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: have a few quick comments on https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/synchronous-notification/+merge/229059
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, looking...
<Saviq> Wellark, dash is a separate process, if you unlock quickly it's not loaded yet (thus, empty)
<Wellark> Saviq: ok, please take a look at the bug. I think it's something that needs to be handled on unity8 side, as i-network just fires a snap decision
<Saviq> Wellark, yeah, most probably, just flashing
<davmor2> Wellark: so you install, you run the wizard, you run the touch guide, the dash is blank at this point and slowly fills up with all the apps if you unlock the first sim while this is the state of play it completely locks up the phone
<davmor2> Wellark: does that help you?
<davmor2> Wellark: jibel was also saying that you can get the same effect if you just re-run the wizard but I hadn't tried that
<Saviq> davmor2, I don't think the wizard is even relevant here, but was under the impression this is a unity8 crash, specifically the media hub related one, not the case for you?
<davmor2> Saviq: I'm going to do a fresh install shortly I'll let you know
<davmor2> Saviq: but I don't actually recall getting a crash from it
<Wellark> Saviq, davmor2: ok. I will let you guys figure it out and Mark the bug as Invalid for i-network
<Wellark> please, feel free to reopen it if something needs to be done on the i-network side
<Saviq> Wellark, kk
<davmor2> Wellark: will do
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, addressed/replied to MP-comments
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: why would using the topMargin value not work?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, no idea
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, but using shapedBack.topMargin makes any notification not appear
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, maybe the conditional operator in the topMargin binding doesn't work for implicitHeight due to some QML-limitations
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: shapedBack.anchros.topMargin, no?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, doh... what a typo! sublime's QML-syntax-highlight/completion seems to be buggy... got it now working... updating branch
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, branch updated is in... rev1106
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: ok
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, if you want to see the new sync. notifications in action, your best option is probably "make -C builddir tryNotifications"
<Saviq> MacSlow, looks like you brought something into that changeset https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/synchronous-notification/+merge/238119
<Saviq> MacSlow, prep a rtm-dedicated branch and resubmit please
<MacSlow> Saviq, well the branch fixes... doing a new MP
<Saviq> MacSlow, I mean that the diff into trunk is 523 lines, into rtm it's 989 lines
<Saviq> MacSlow, meaning that you must've brought something from trunk (looks like translation changes)
<MacSlow> Saviq, oh... hm
<MacSlow> Saviq, probably a merge to trunk too much
<MacSlow> merge with trunk rather
<Saviq> MacSlow, yup
<Saviq> Wellark, do you have an ETA on bug #1333121 ?
<ubot5> bug 1333121 in unity8 (Ubuntu RTM) "[SIM PIN] Unlock should be shown on boot" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1333121
<Wellark> Saviq: today
<Wellark> landed by tomorrow EOD
<Wellark> hopefully today
<Saviq> Wellark, well, yeah, that's kind-a the deadline
<Wellark> but, needs quite some testing
<Wellark> Saviq: well, that's what DL's are for
<Wellark> right? ;))
<Saviq> Wellark, I've a rtm-targeted silo (row 52, rtm silo 6) that I have all the unity8 and related fixes for 16/10
<Saviq> Wellark, so let me know please when things should go in there
<Wellark> so, silos should be up and running by the end of today
<Wellark> Saviq: ok.
<Saviq> jeez compiz / unity is crashy in utopic lately
<Wellark> Saviq: so you want to have one big fat one? :)
<Wellark> brave man
<Wellark> Saviq: on unity8 side it's just a oneliner
<Wellark> or actually just uncommenting a oneliner
<Wellark> Saviq: I'll keep you posted
<Saviq> Wellark, it's not so fat, some 10 MPs in total
<Wellark> :D
<Saviq> Wellark, that's nothing ;)
<Saviq> Wellark, in any case, better to have it together, easier testing, less QA time etc.
<Wellark> "just a regular day at the office"
<Wellark> Saviq: true.
<Wellark> Saviq: I wish we could do such landings more
<Wellark> as you pointed out all of the benefits above :)
<Saviq> Wellark, *I* do those all the time
<Wellark> Saviq: <3
<Wellark> Saviq: any free positions in your team? ;)
<Saviq> Wellark, we go up to 10 ACKed branches within a day
<Saviq> any other approach would just kill us
<Wellark> Saviq: tell me about it.. :)
<Wellark> ok. good.
<Wellark> as I said. I'll keep you posted
<Saviq> tkx
<Saviq> MacSlow, let me know please when you have the rtm-targeted branch
<MacSlow> Saviq, just doing  a final check locally
<Saviq> MacSlow, k
<mzanetti> Saviq: fyi: the test failures in the notification branch only appeared after merging trunk
<Saviq> mzanetti, mhm
<mzanetti> Saviq: and it seems now in trunk sufaces don't have activeFocus any more
<Saviq> mzanetti, uh?
<mzanetti> Saviq: not sure if that's an issue, but if something goes wonky, that sounds like a candidate
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah, it still sets focus to true/false, but not any more activeFocus
<Saviq> mzanetti, hmm touchOwnership probably
<Saviq> sounds like we lost a focus scope's focus somewhere
<mzanetti> Saviq: and did you only fix testShellWithOin?
<MacSlow> Saviq, something with the top-margin spacing broke... looking into it
<mzanetti> because testShell seems to have the same positioner issue
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, didn't look at testShell...
<mzanetti> Saviq: will fix it in my branch then... or do you want a separate merge for that?
<Saviq> mzanetti, fine in yours
<mzanetti> Saviq: will change the test to work with focus for now. but if you merge something that restores the activeFocus stuff, please either revert this test to use activeFocus, or let me know so I'll do it
<Saviq> mzanetti, please talk to Daniel when he comes on
<mzanetti> kk
<Saviq> mzanetti, it sounds scary that they don't get activeFocus
<MacSlow> Saviq, hm... that didn't work
<Saviq> MacSlow, what's going on?
<MacSlow> Saviq, my bzr branch fu seems to be lacking today
<MacSlow> Saviq, the diff just jumped to 2000+ lines
<Saviq> MacSlow, with bzr there's unfortunately not much you can do other than replaying your changes onto a clean branch
<Saviq> MacSlow, I'll take care of that
<Saviq> MacSlow, but yeah, uncommit the revert
<Saviq> MacSlow, we need a separate branch
<Saviq> MacSlow, you need to uncommit and push/overwrite
<MacSlow> Saviq, just doing that
<MacSlow> Saviq, done
<MacSlow> Saviq, I'm turning back to Ted's branches now
<Saviq> MacSlow, can you `bzr push -d lp:~saviq/unity8/sync-notif-notrunk lp:~macslow/unity8/synchronous-notification --no-remember --overwrite`
<Saviq> MacSlow, I just replayed your commits without the trunk merge, which wasn't necessary
<Saviq> MacSlow, this way we won't need a separate branch
<MacSlow> Saviq, hm... "bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock LockDir(chroot-91449488:///~saviq/unity8/sync-notif-notrunk/.bzr/branch/lock): Transport operation not possible: readonly transport"
<Saviq> MacSlow, that should be fine
<Saviq> MacSlow, actually no, bzr is stupid
<Saviq> MacSlow, please pull my branch down and push
<MacSlow> Saviq, ok... now it should be in place
<Saviq> MacSlow, tx
<Saviq> MacSlow, yup, same diff, now, works!
<MacSlow> Saviq, but still resubmit the proposal?
<Saviq> MacSlow, no, all is fine now
<Saviq> MacSlow, https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/synchronous-notification
<Saviq> MacSlow, see the diff size reported is the same
<MacSlow> Saviq, ah ok... I burry myself in the integration testing again
<Saviq> MacSlow, fwiw all of that is building for rtm in rtm silo 6 now
<MacSlow> Saviq, 6 not 13 ?!
<Saviq> MacSlow, *rtm*
<Saviq> MacSlow, http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu-rtm&q=landing-006
<Saviq> mzanetti, you and your merge trunk pfft :P
<mzanetti> ?
<Saviq> mzanetti, I need a branch of lp:~mzanetti/unity8/fix_snap_decision_test targetting rtm
<mzanetti> targetting rtm
<mzanetti> how come?
<mzanetti> are we now merging to rtm and then syncing back?
<Saviq> mzanetti, the two diverged now
<mzanetti> or do I need to propose branches against both?
<Saviq> mzanetti, both
<mzanetti> so I need to different branches then
<mzanetti> k
<Saviq> mzanetti, the ones that go into both need to go to both
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes
<Saviq> dandrader, mzanetti noticed that surfaces don't get activeFocus now
<mzanetti> is that guy up already?
<mzanetti> :)
<Saviq> dandrader, that expected?
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's already 7am there, what did you think!
<mzanetti> that he should sleep for another 3 hours
<dandrader> Saviq, no
<mzanetti> dandrader: just kidding... but yeah, seems activeFocus got lost
<mzanetti> dandrader: it still sets focus to true/false, but not any more activeFocus
<Saviq> looks like we lost activeFocus somewhere up in the tree then
<dandrader> Saviq, just flashed krillin with devel-proposed and touchOwnership is not there
<dandrader> Saviq, did it go just to some rtm image?
<Saviq> dandrader, no, there might not be an image with it yet
<Saviq> dandrader, dist-upgrade
<Saviq> dandrader, it's not going into rtm yet
<dandrader> hmm
<dandrader> mzanetti, that's with unity8 trunk you built yourself?
<mzanetti> yes
<mzanetti> dandrader: ^
<dandrader> mzanetti, it's possible that touchOwnership broke it as it moved the related code around, if I'm not mistaken
<mzanetti> dandrader: I didn't really investigate, but I noticed with this branch:
<dandrader> mzanetti, although qmltests and manual should have detected that......
<mzanetti> lp:~mzanetti/unity8/fix_snap_decision_test
<mzanetti> dandrader: yeah, the test in here did check for app.surface.activeFocus
<mzanetti> dandrader: wasn't working any more after merging
<Saviq> dandrader, it looks like it doesn't have a user-visible impact
<mzanetti> dandrader: now I changed it to work with focus, passes again
<dandrader> Saviq, mzanetti, right. the app just won't get key (button) presses anymore
<mzanetti> oh right... forgot about that... well, that's not good  then :)
<dandrader> actually it should not even make the vkb show up for then, iinm
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'll pull the branch from the rtm silo for now then
<Saviq> mzanetti, since we're not sure yet what the resolution will be
<dandrader> Saviq, what branch?
<Saviq> dandrader, the one mzanetti pointed at
<mzanetti> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/fix_snap_decision_test-rtm/+merge/238274
<mzanetti> Saviq: I'll update both with activeFocus again once dandrader knows what way to go
<Saviq> mzanetti, k
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: why don't i see a volume notification?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, because the integration branches of indidcator-sound need to be in place and actually make use of the new sync. notification features
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: but those are marked as released, no?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, no
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/indicator-sound/synchronous-notification ?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, there are two indicator-sound branches from Ted dealing with that... and I'm currently reviewing/testing them
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, that was reverted as it overlooked some desktop/phone difference and caused a bug on the desktop
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: well then can you update your MR
<tsdgeos> i'm trying to test the thing
<tsdgeos> and seeing nothing doesn't make me very confident in approving it
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, your best bet to see something is to use http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity-notifications/synchronous-notification/view/head:/examples/icon-value.py on the phone
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, I'm updating the MP-description
<tsdgeos> mhpf
<dandrader> mzanetti, Saviq, just tested the released unity8 (trunk). surface.activeFocus is working as expected
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, but the remark regarding the icon-value.py script was in the description already
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> but that's cheating ;)
<mzanetti> dandrader: weird... how come that test fails then?
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: i want to see the whole thing working
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, no... not really... just forgot to delete the second part part of that sentence :)
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, yeah me too...
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, right now found some bugs in Ted's branches already and suggesting fixes...
<dandrader> mzanetti, add this http://paste.ubuntu.com/8558558/ to SessionContainer.qml and see for yourself
<dandrader> mzanetti, probably because the code that sets activeFocus moved to a different qml file, from SessionContainer or ApplicationWindow to SurfaceContainer
<mzanetti> dandrader: no... the test does this:
<mzanetti> Application *app = ApplicationManager.findApplication("foo")
<mzanetti> compare(app.session.surface.activeFocus, true)
<mzanetti> dandrader: so it doesn't use the qml stuff at all, goes the c++ path to find it
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: which package provides pynotify?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, that should be python-notify
<dandrader> mzanetti, is that failing in trunk? where is that test?
<mzanetti> dandrader: merge this: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/fix_snap_decision_test/+merge/238238
<mzanetti> dandrader: see line 184 of the diff
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: do you still need the phone-right-edge ppa?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i guess you can kill it
<mzanetti> ack, thanks
<tsdgeos> we'll do any bottom edge work next week in DC i guess
<mzanetti> I'll push some stuff for vesa to test then
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, did you get the icon-value.py to run?
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: yeah, i guess i'll have to be happy enough with that for the moemnt?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, yes... Ted's branches aren't ready for landing yet
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, although I've them working to 75% here already
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> i guess i can code approve and test approve with the example
<tsdgeos> and then give a final approve when we have everything ready?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: MacSlow: or we prefer to land this on our side asap and then hope for the best?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, certainly... app-integration should actually not be the responsibility of frontend and backend :)
<tsdgeos> ok
<karni> Hi guys. I have a serious issue with an app not starting randomly. App log is empty, tail -f /var/log/{messages,kernel,dmesg,syslog} output seems silent or not related, and unity8 log contains some hints http://paste.ubuntu.com/8558610/
<karni> Could someone have a look at that? Would very much appreciate.
<facundobatista> Hola
<karni> in the end, seems the app is crashing
<Saviq> tsdgeos, also, all that stuff's being built in rtm silo 6
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so you can test there
<tsdgeos> Saviq: including ted's branches and sutff?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup
<tsdgeos> oki
<tsdgeos> will test it there then
<MacSlow> Saviq, btw... I'm preparing some fix-suggestions for Ted's branches to make the work correctly with the sync. notifications
<tsdgeos> Saviq: how do i get the rtm silo 6?
<Saviq> MacSlow, yup, read that
<MacSlow> Saviq, ah ok
<tsdgeos> is it even possible to install in a non rtm phone?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, flash rtm, `citrain device-upgrade 6 $password`
<tsdgeos> that's going to take a while :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no, but just flash your phone rtm, ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you need better internets ;)
<tsdgeos> i do
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, what connection do you have?
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: a bad one :D
<tsdgeos> 10M i think
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, consider yourself lucky... still about 50% faster than mine
<Saviq> tsdgeos, FWIW ubuntu-device-flash caches things, so once you download an image... unfortunately it does *not* use deltas
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i know i know
<Saviq> mzanetti, could you please rebase your rtm snap decision test on ~unity-team/unity8/rtm-sharedunitymenumodel, there's a conflict :|
<mzanetti> are you just asking me always or are there so many conflicts?
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's the same one still
<mzanetti> since 3 days I'm basically just rebasing stuff :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, it'd probably make sense to check if the trunk-targeted branches don't have the same issue
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'm really just asking the "newest" MP to rebase
<mzanetti> oh no
<mzanetti> mine were there before the kraken
<mzanetti> but anyways, not complaining
<mzanetti> just wondering
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah well, yeah, the kraken was special
<Saviq> mzanetti, and you were there at that point, Daniel wasn't I believe
<mzanetti> Saviq: here you go: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/fix_snap_decision_test-rtm/+merge/238282
<mzanetti> Saviq: regarding the comment about the notification mock. I think we'd need to clean up all the notification mock stuff. its way too hard to do something, also needs a c++ mock model to make SortFilterProxyModel work with it etc
<mzanetti> Saviq: but I didn't want to do that in josh's branch really
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah
<Saviq> k
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what provides citrain?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, phablet-tools-citrain
<tsdgeos> ah lol you have to run it on the pc
<tsdgeos> not on the phone :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: MacSlow: i tried that silo and still don't have any volume notificaiotn, is that known?
<tsdgeos> lunch!
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, unity8 didn't build there yet
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, yup it is
<Saviq> fighting...
<MacSlow> Saviq, locally it's looking pretty good though... just to keep the spirits high :)
<Saviq> kk
<Saviq> mzanetti, commit message! 5 push-ups!
<mzanetti> ack. just saw it
<mzanetti> resubmitting shouldn't drop it
<mzanetti> Saviq: one sec with the rebuild
<mzanetti> Saviq: pushed the activeFocus stuff. now imo good to go
<mzanetti> Saviq: turned out to be some local failure here :/. I reverted to activeFocus and added a waitForRendering() to get around the failure you had
<Saviq> mzanetti, ktx
<mzanetti> Saviq: something landed that broke the launcher :/
<mzanetti> Saviq: only on greeter though
<mzanetti> "broke" is a hard word, but it's jumpy when dragging in
<mzanetti> and: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/no-more-pinning/+merge/238290
<mzanetti> I'm checking with design if we need this in rtm
<Saviq> mzanetti, jumpy would suggest touch ownership again
<mzanetti> Saviq: one more: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/no-more-pinning/+merge/238292
<mzanetti> Saviq: vesar said its critical and reported a bug, so I guess this can go into rtm
<mzanetti> uh oh
<mzanetti> no, not like this :D
 * mzanetti fixes
<Saviq> mzanetti, nope, not like this ;)
<Saviq> dandrader, there's an image now with touch ownership, revealing launcher over greeter is jumpy, are there two conflicting edge areas maybe?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah, we're on it
<dandrader> Saviq, yes just flashed it and mzanetti already brought it to ma attention
<mzanetti> Saviq: seems the greeter gets the onPressed event too and calls launcher.tease() while you're dragging it
<Saviq> k glad you're on it
<mzanetti> Saviq: this one should be better now, however, LP fails to diff it still: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/no-more-pinning-rtm/+merge/238294
 * mzanetti is off for an hour
<seb128> Saviq, kudos to design to reverting the white dot decision ;)-
<seb128> ;-)
<Saviq> seb128, ]o/
<Saviq> seb128, indeed
<seb128> :-)
<seb128> does anyone there know what could lead qml code to loose its translation domain?
<Saviq> seb128, loose != lose
<seb128> ups
<seb128> gallery does that
<seb128>     Loader {
<seb128> ...
<seb128>         source: APP.pickModeEnabled ? Qt.resolvedUrl("PickerScreen.qml") : Qt.resolvedUrl("MainScreen.qml")
<seb128>     }
<Saviq> seb128, but... Connections { target: i18n; onDomainChanged: console.debug("AAAAAH LOST DOMAIN") }
<seb128> the second case leads to a non translated UI
<seb128> not sure why
<Saviq> seb128, huh...
<seb128> adding that to MainScreen.qml workarounds it
<seb128>     Component.onCompleted: {
<seb128>         i18n.domain = "gallery-app";
<seb128>     }
<Saviq> seb128, how does it set the domain in the first place?
<seb128> with a ^ snippet
<Saviq> seb128, yeah, race
<Saviq> seb128, does it have a main()?
<seb128> Saviq, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/gallery-app/trunk/view/head:/rc/qml/GalleryApplication.qml#L192
<Saviq> seb128, also, a Binding { target: i18n; property: "domain"; value: "gallery-app" } could be better
<Saviq> seb128, but basically what probably happens is that the picker gets loaded before the domain is bound
<Saviq> seb128, but what it should do is just use libintl.h
<Saviq> seb128, and set the domain in C++
<seb128> Saviq, it has a http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/gallery-app/trunk/view/head:/src/main.cpp
<seb128> let me try if that works
<seb128> Saviq, I don't know anything about gallery, just trying to help to get that issue resolved
<Saviq> seb128, best to probably just set it in C++
<seb128> trying that
<seb128> Saviq, thanks
<seb128> Saviq, I don't really get what could be racy in the Loader though, because the default UI is translated
<Saviq> seb128, the default UI is heavier
<seb128> but if the source change then the newly pushed on isn't
<Saviq> seb128, so it loads later, after the domain has been set
<seb128> oh
<seb128> they both load at start?
<Saviq> seb128, no, just one does
<Saviq> seb128, but depending on which one
<seb128> well then it doesn't make sense
<Saviq> seb128, it loads before or after the domain being set
<seb128> because you start gallery, it's loaded and translated
<seb128> then you start content-hub
<Saviq> seb128, Component.onCompleted isn't a reliable signal
<seb128> and gallery detects it, and change the source
<Saviq> seb128, ah, changes the source
<seb128>          source: APP.pickModeEnabled ? Qt.resolvedUrl("PickerScreen.qml") : Qt.resolvedUrl("MainScreen.qml")
<Saviq> seb128, that's the part I didn't know
<seb128> what happens is that APP.pickModeEnabled changes
<Saviq> seb128, I thought that was driven by command line
<Saviq> seb128, so I'd say something gets reinitialized in the SDK
<Saviq> seb128, so, what *my* opinion is, i18n should be a singleton, not a context property, and we should have a qml launcher with a command-line option for the domain
<Saviq> seb128, because intl doesn't notice when domain changes so no label will get updated
<Saviq> so any calls to gettext need to happen after the domain is set
<Saviq> mzanetti, hmm I'm still getting a test failure
<seb128> Saviq, I doubt that's going to change for rtm
<Saviq> seb128, oh yeah, but the C++ approach won't help in that case
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, i've approved MacSlow|lunch's branch based on the tests and the example python app where they do the correct thing
<Saviq> tsdgeos, kk
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what else should i be reviewing? want me to approve the rtm MR too?
<seb128> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/gallery-app/workaround-translation-set-domain/+merge/238295 works :p
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sure, top-ACK as usual, trunk didn't change
<Saviq> seb128, yeah, I'd just go with that
<seb128> Saviq, but it's a workaround
<seb128> that should do for rtm though
<Saviq> seb128, you *could* try a Binding { }
<Saviq> seb128, but I'm not sure that would actually help
<seb128> Saviq, let me see how that work
<Saviq> seb128, http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qml-qtqml-binding.html
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no, I think we're good, if you're leaving the panel redesign to Daniel and Nick, there's nothing else pressing
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, i'll go back to doing some bottom edge then
 * greyback_ bets "bottom edge" is code for "watch a video" :D
<seb128> Saviq, thanks
<Saviq> tsdgeos, did you confirm that if you kick a few of the sound notifications in cycle every one of them will play the sound, even if the previous one didn't go away yet?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: no because as said the silo still does not make any sound notification at all
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok, it should, now, but I'll test it out anyway
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, let me upgrade and test
<Saviq> mterry, just the man I was looking for!
<mterry> Saviq, hello!
<Saviq> (j/k) ;P
<mterry> Saviq, oh really?  ok, haven't even checked email yet  :)
<Saviq> mterry, wanted to give you a morning jump start with a "wtf does he want this time"
<mterry> Saviq, well you did!  :)
<mterry> Saviq, although more like "oh god, how is the greeter broken now?"
<Saviq> mterry, just the launcher doesn't slide over it too fluidly, but that's not your fault, even
<Saviq> kgunn, FYI, 10/16 fixes relevant to us are going into rtm silo 6
<kgunn> Saviq: impressive
<kgunn> thanks
<Saviq> kgunn, how?
<kgunn> i was trying to just be quiet and stay outta the way :)
<Saviq> kgunn, they're not all *ready* just yet :D
<Saviq> kgunn, but getting there
<kgunn> Saviq: @how ? well....things always take longer than one thinks, but obviously we're close
<Saviq> kgunn, basically we're now waiting for the US to kick in (ted for high volume notification) and Wellark to give us a good-to-go on unlock-SIM-on-boot
<Saviq> kgunn, other than that we're in final review cycles for our stuff
 * kgunn considers driving over to wake up tedg
<kgunn> :)
<tedg> kgunn, I've got coffee!
<kgunn> hehe
<tsdgeos> Saviq: actually no, the sound seems to be played only once, is that on unity8 side or in the backend side though?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, backend I think
<tsdgeos> MacSlow|lunch: ↑↑ ?
<tsdgeos> ok, so no reason to not approve our change
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hmm but not the indicator backend, just the unity-notifications plugin
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I know Mirco was working on that specifically
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so let's wait for his feedback
<tsdgeos> ok
<seb128> Saviq, the Binding fixes the issue, go figure
<seb128> Saviq, thanks ;-)
<Saviq> seb128, coolz
<Wellark> Saviq, kgunn: strangely I've been feeling like living in the US timezones for the past months..
<Saviq> Wellark, *just* in US timezones or *as well*? ;)
<tsdgeos> paulliu: seen the comment in https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity8/noninteractive20140804/+merge/231746 ?
<tedg> Wellark, You can just refer to them as we do, "superior timezones"
<tsdgeos> mterry: you need to remerge https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/greeter-profiles/+merge/237155
<mterry> tsdgeos, I just pushed that up :)
<tsdgeos> ah, saw it
<Wellark> tedg: you know upstart, right? who should this be assigned to: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/1381075 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1381075 in upstart (Ubuntu) "[ubuntu-touch] upstart should report applications that hit respawn limit to errors.ubuntu.com" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/fix_snap_decision_test/+merge/238238/comments/584819
<tedg> Wellark, Upstart already supports that you just need to watch for the failed signal.
<tedg> Wellark, You can look at the application-failed job as an example.
<Saviq> tedg, btw, I already prepped an rtm series for i-sound and MPs into it for bug #1373404
<ubot5> bug 1373404 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu RTM) "No warning of high volume level" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1373404
<kgunn> davmor2: sorry if i make you repeat, but on bug 1380736
<Saviq> tedg, Mirco has a comment in https://code.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-sound/rtm-extreme-volume-warning/+merge/238259 too
<ubot5> bug 1380736 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unlocking sim while dash is not loaded leads to a system lockup" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1380736
<kgunn> did you happen to run top ?
<kgunn> ...and curious how long you waited, over a minute ?
<Wellark> tedg: I don't want to watch anything
<Wellark> tedg: the point is that we need to know if _any_ of our system or session services hit the limit
<tsdgeos> mterry: dednick: what do you think of https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/sharedunitymenumodel/+merge/234460/comments/584833 ?
<dednick> tsdgeos: yeah. thats what i was thinking of...
<davmor2> kgunn: so when the issues happens it is literally, welcome wizard, touch demo start, login, touch demo completes, drag down indicator unlock sim (as in it is the first thing I do once the system is up and running).   If I can I'll video it in a minute but I'm just juggling other things,  as for the wait just till the dash is fully filled
<tsdgeos> dednick: ok, let's do that then and just be on the safe side
<dednick> tsdgeos: this is probably valid for a bunch of our statics :/
<mterry> tsdgeos, commented on how it might happen
<kgunn> davmor2: ack...guessing a euro folk will need to do this as we don't lock sims in the US
<dednick> tsdgeos: although i'm pretty sure that indicator plugin will never be unloaded...
<tsdgeos> most probably yeah
<mterry> tsdgeos, dednick: added a simple fix for it in comments
<mterry> tsdgeos, dednick: I agree it's unlikely to be unloaded
<mterry> But why have crashes waiting to happen hiding in our codebase?
<Saviq> dednick, https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/expanded-panel-design/+merge/237031/comments/584842
<tsdgeos> mterry: or just use a QPointer :D
<mterry> tsdgeos, sure, I suggested that in a previous comment too
<dednick> er. woops
<davmor2> kgunn: that's okay it's all Saviq 's fault it always is ;)
<Saviq> kgunn, you can fake it with a fake SIM
<Saviq> kgunn, mterry knows how
<dednick> Saviq: is the SIM unlock supposed to be fullscreen, or bound to indicator bar?
<mterry> kgunn, locked SIM?
<kgunn> yeah how to ? mterry
<dednick> and wtf is going on there anyway....
<mterry> • sudo apt-get install ofono-phonesim-autostart
<mterry> • sudo nano /usr/share/phonesim/default.xml
<mterry> • Set PINNAME from "READY" to "SIM PIN", set SC from 0 to 1
<mterry> • can be unlocked with /usr/share/ofono/scripts/enter-pin pin XXXX
<mterry> kgunn, ^
<Saviq> dednick, that's a question to design... it was anchored to panel, don't think it makes sense now, so maybe should just be fullscreen
<mterry> except you probably want "sudo vi" instead of "sudo nano"
<kgunn> yep
<davmor2> mterry: sudo vim.tiny it's nicerererer than vi ;)
<dednick> tsdgeos: think i might go with mterry's easy fix. seems simple enough...
<tsdgeos> dednick: sure
<dednick> no, nevermind. going with proper way.
<paulliu> tsdgeos: yes.. working on that right now.
<tsdgeos> oki
<Wellark> mterry, Saviq, dednick: if it's anchored to the indicator-bar then nothing would stop the user from navigating the indicators while the pin unlock dialog is visible and then Bad Things(Tm) happen
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, Saviq: the sound being played only once is a notification-frontend issue... but that can be worked around easily in the volume-notification case.
<Wellark> please, keep it as fullscreen until we rework the dialog
<dednick> Wellark: i'm pretty sure it's not fullscreen at the moment.
<tedg> Saviq, Why do we need an rtm series?
<tedg> Wellark, Upstart doesn't have enough information to write a useful recoverable error there, that's why it provides mechanism to do it.
<Saviq> tedg, because we're not syncing to rtm, we need to cherry-pick fixes targeted for 10/16 only
<Saviq> tedg, and rtm is already diverged from trunk (because there's a i-sound silo that didn't land yet, and likely won't, unless it's only fixes for Criticals)
<tedg> Saviq, I'm confused what you mean there, why can't we just land in utopic and sync to rtm?
<mzanetti> Saviq: fixed
<Saviq> tedg, because that would bring not only fixes to Critical bugs targeted to 10/16
<Wellark> dednick: oh, seems it's not
<Wellark> but it should be
<tedg> Saviq, The silo that didn't land is a label that is already in that branch. So it's too late.
<Wellark> it's a snap decision that takes over the whole screen
<Saviq> tedg, no it isn't, I redid the branch
<tedg> Saviq, And we are literally talking about a single string.
<dednick> Saviq: is the panel navigatable when it has the pin unlock screen open?
<Saviq> dednick, checking
<dednick> meh. doesnt really matter. looks shit now anyway
<Saviq> tedg, not my rules
<Saviq> dednick, it does
<dednick> i mean "it would be" if we show the full bar
<dednick> tsdgeos, mterry: i've updated to use QPointer for delete tracking.
<tsdgeos> ok
<mzanetti> Cimi: heh, because you implemented the white dots we now don't have any pinning indication any more :D
<Cimi> mzanetti, feeling proud :)
<mzanetti> haha
<mzanetti> Cimi: you didn't like the clipped corner?
<Cimi> mzanetti, nope
<Cimi> mzanetti, neither those dots were nice
<mzanetti> ah, well, the white dot was definitely worse
<Saviq> Cimi, you liked the dots better??
<Cimi> mzanetti, but at least they were not clipped
<Cimi> yes
<Saviq> yucky :P
 * mzanetti voted for the small triangles like the desktop has
<Cimi> clip doesn't make sense
<mzanetti> but then design decided to drop all of it
<mzanetti> Cimi: how does the white dot make more sense then clipping?
<Cimi> we should have clipped top left or right, and reflected
<Cimi> like when you do on a book
<Cimi> mzanetti, they don't pretend to be skeuomorph
<mzanetti> Cimi: same review also for rtm
<Cimi> mzanetti, ok
<mzanetti> Cimi: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/rtm-14.09/+activereviews
<Wellark> Saviq: are there any known crashers or freezers if a snap decision is fired immediately when unity8 starts?
<dednick> Saviq: re flight mode in new panel design "lags behind". do you mean when enabling flightmode, the highlight bar kind of swipes in a bit?
<dednick> think it's because the bluetooth indicator disappears...
<Wellark> dednick: should not dissapear.. charles patched that already
<Wellark> charles: is the patch in?
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, the icons and texts move fast (immediate?), while the highlight lags behind it
<dednick> Saviq: yeah. no remove/insert animation
<dednick> hm
<Saviq> dednick, I also get switched to sound when turning flight mode off
<Saviq> dednick, looks like the indicator goes away for a split second?
<dednick> Saviq: right...
<Wellark> yes, it does
<Wellark> just don't change to another indicator. it used to just say "Empty!" for a split second and switch to another menu
<Wellark> dednick: ^
<Wellark> *not switch to another menu
<dednick> Wellark: ahha. well i don't do it on purpose...
<MacSlow> Saviq, the "High Volume" label doesn't show up with the indicator-sound .deb froo the silo 6 ppa
<Wellark> dednick: :)
<dednick> i'm going to fiddle with desktop flight mode. so network going to go wonky. bbl
<Saviq> MacSlow, it will only happen when playing multimedia and headphones plugged in, you got that?
<MacSlow> Saviq, ah.. hm... checking...
<Wellark> dednick: that's why I have ethernet dongle on my laptop :)
<Wellark> Saviq: is there a known crasher in utopic-proposed on n4? just flashed a new image and let it sit on the table for a while while in the wizard first place and now it seems unity8 crashes constantly
<Wellark> or something is crashing
<Wellark> *wizard first page
<Saviq> MacSlow, so I can see the orange bar, but no warning text, and still have the sound
<Wellark> Saviq: the screen goes black (backlight on though) and after a while it gets th spinning ubuntu logo again and then it shows the wizard and immediately black screen again
<MacSlow> Saviq, the orange-tint and the "High Volume" warning should be in sync... so either both or none
<Wellark> Mirv: --^ ?
<MacSlow> Saviq, at least that's how I understand mpt's design for this max-volume case
<Wellark> Saviq: ok, now it stopped crashing..
<Saviq> MacSlow, sure, I'm not saying what I'm seeing is good
<Saviq> Wellark, bug #1380736 we have feels similar
<ubot5> bug 1380736 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unlocking sim while dash is not loaded leads to a system lockup" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1380736
<Wellark> Saviq: that might hose up the automatic unlock dialog as well..
<Saviq> Wellark, yeah, we need to have a close look at that
<Saviq> kgunn, we need to have someone looking at bug #1380736
<ubot5> bug 1380736 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unlocking sim while dash is not loaded leads to a system lockup" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1380736
<Saviq> kgunn, volunteers?
<kgunn> mterry: are you busy ^ ?
<kgunn> it's the one i was poking on earlier
<mterry> kgunn, no I can volunteer for something
<kgunn> thanks
<Saviq> augh
<Wellark> kgunn: that will most probably also affect the "unlock sim after boot" which I'm working and part of THE bug list.. :)
<Saviq> greyback_, see what's wrong with https://code.launchpad.net/~ricmm/qtmir/1409-sync-cache/+merge/238170 ;)
<Wellark> Saviq: btw, on those crashes I saw
<Wellark> Saviq: I'm seeing unity-system-compositor .crash fil
<Wellark> seems it's uploaded to errors.ubuntu.com now
<mterry> Wellark, any intel on the system lockup bug that isn't in the bug yet, before I investigate?
<Wellark> mterry: nope.
<Wellark> mterry: my issue is different
<mterry> k
<greyback_> Saviq: arse, sorry I missed that
<Saviq> mterry, but maybe even more relevant
<Saviq> greyback_, nw
<greyback_> why did he change it?
<Saviq> Wellark, so please give mterry your data on the on-boot unlock
<Wellark> Saviq: I have none... I didn't report the original problem
<Wellark> I have not seen it
<Wellark> davmor2: ^
<Wellark> Saviq: on-boot unlock is a different case
<Wellark> but it will hit the same problem for sure
<Wellark> or not..
<Wellark> running tests here now
<Saviq> greyback_, https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/qtmir/rtm-14.09-gles-sync/+merge/238312 then
<Saviq> greyback_, the diff is b0rked
<Saviq> rtm-14.09-gles has 41 revs already
<Saviq> but LP didn't notice
<davmor2> Saviq: is this the issue with the sim unlock or another one
<greyback_> Saviq: ok, taking your word for it
<Saviq> davmor2, that one, yes
<Saviq> greyback_, don't, merge and see for yourself ;)
<Wellark> davmor2: mterry will investigate the report that after sim unlock you don't get to dash
<greyback_> oi yam
<Wellark> or whatever it was you can't access :)
<greyback_> Saviq: acked
<davmor2> Wellark: well actually it just hard locks eventually unity8 restarts and the sim is unlocked when it comes back up but that takes a while
<Wellark> davmor2, Saviq: that actually matches the reports when we enabled the automatic unlocking the first time, now it's disabled, but davmor2 has quick enough hands
<Saviq> davmor2, and no .crash for sure?
<Saviq> davmor2, "hard locks eventually unity8 restarts" sounds very much like a unity8 crash
<Wellark> I will try to repro
<davmor2> Saviq: I've just done it now so I've just enabled developer mode to take a look
<Wellark> I will hit it myself soon enough now that I enable the automatic unlock dialogs
<groovestix> hey there, i'd like to make a suggestion for Unity, is this a good place for it? I know it'd be best to send a bug report, no time for that.
<greyback_> groovestix: hey, honestly a bug report is the best way. Comments added on IRC tend to be forgotten about. https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+filebug
<groovestix> greyback_: well maybe this been suggested before, tell me what you think. I would use the Amazon integration within Unity so much more, if it had a separate tab on the bottom of the main Unity window (where all the icons for Apps, Docs, etc. are located), that way the search queries sent to Cannonical and Amazon would be relevant, and users privacy would be protected.
<groovestix> this seems to be like a neater solution, sort of like including a button for online search engines within Unity. just like Firefox's search bar functions.
<greyback_> groovestix: I suspect the amazon results being prominent is for a reason :)  (was nothing to do with me) But yeah I like your idea.
<groovestix> Yeah, but why partner with Amazon only? seems a bit silly, when there are so many other sites that could help with the commisions. people like me would use it by default, because we'd know the queries are relevant, and it'd be a way to give back.
<mterry> davmor2, is that sim unlock freeze only on rtm?
<mterry> davmor2, or only krillin?
<mterry> I just tried to reproduce on utopic/mako and couldn't
<davmor2> mterry: I've only tested on krillin
<davmor2> mterry: + we only test rtm currently
<mterry> davmor2, ok
<mterry> well I'm curious now if utopic/krillin would reproduce.  might be useful to know
<Saviq> tedg, feel free to rebuild i-n in rtm silo 6 when you think it worth it
<Saviq> tedg, I'll be back in 3h if you need me, please drop me a status line when you EOD
<davmor2> mterry: just added a screenshot of the issue if I get time latter I'll try and catch a video of it
<tedg> Saviq, Ah, indicator sound. :-)
<tedg> Saviq, Okay, cool.
<mterry> davmor2, so there's a speed component to it, right?  I have to log in and unlock before dash is all set up
<davmor2> mterry: that is what I found
 * mterry goes afk briefly
<mzanetti> MacSlow: ping
<MacSlow> mzanetti, what's up?
<mzanetti> MacSlow: if I want to wait in a qml test for a notification to be fully painted and ready to take input, which property would I use?
<mzanetti> MacSlow: I can't see anything like opacity changing or the like
<mzanetti> or well, there are many, but not at the place I'd expect them :)
<MacSlow> mzanetti, opacity-animation are disabled due to bug regarding calendar-events (don't know the LP# atm)
<MacSlow> mzanetti, can't you use Component.onCompleted or what it is called?
<mzanetti> hmm... are they created asyn?
<mzanetti> async
<MacSlow> mzanetti, not yet... I wanted to change them to use an overall Loader-item, but rtm-tasks always got in the way
<mzanetti> lol... did we really commit line 44 in Notifications.qml
<mzanetti> MacSlow: what does that do? or rather, what is it supposed to do?
<MacSlow> mzanetti, that's needed due to the visual snap-decsion queue
<phanimahesh> Hola!
<phanimahesh> Can anyone have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-tweak-tool/+bug/1354741?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1354741 in unity-tweak-tool (Ubuntu) "In Hotcorners, “Toggle Desktop” works only for showing windows" [Undecided,New]
<phanimahesh> It appears to be a bug with Unity, but I can not figure out what package would be the right target.
<phanimahesh> Would it be acceptable to mark it as affecting unity?
<charles> Wellark, dednick, indicator-bluetooth disappears on phone by design: https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-location/+bug/1377275
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1377275 in Messaging Menu "Indicators should only be visible if they contain data" [High,Confirmed]
<charles> see especially comment #1 in that ticket
<MacSlow> Saviq, the working fixes I made available here https://code.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-sound/rtm-extreme-volume-warning/+merge/238259/comments/584933
<MacSlow> Saviq, triggering a new notification upon each volume-change has several issues... it doesn't work as cleanly as in my stand-alone icon-value.py example
<MacSlow> Saviq, I need to take a break... I'll come back later when my blood is no longer boiling to continue looking into avoiding volume-changes via indicator-sound triggering sync. notifiations
<tedg> Saviq, Did you actually rebase this? None of the bazaar history is correct.
<tedg> :-(
<mterry> davmor2, do you still have any crash files from your system freezing after unlocking sim?  I haven't been able to reproduce yet
<mterry> I'm using a phonesim modem and only after re-running welcome wizard, not after a fresh flash.  So some differences from your triggers
<davmor2> mterry: I do do you want them?
<mterry> davmor2, yes please
<mterry> davmor2, are you able to reproduce after simply re-running the wizard?
<davmor2> mterry: I think I can reproduce rebooting but I'd need to try that
<mterry> davmor2, just trying to figure out if it's because I'm using a fake SIM modem or not
<mterry> ("it" being my lack of reproduction)
<davmor2> mterry: http://people.canonical.com/~davmor2/mterry.tar.gz
<mterry> davmor2, thank you!
<mterry> davmor2, that looks like it's missing one crash file
<mterry> a _usr_bin_unity8.32011.crash specifically
<davmor2> mterry: one second
<davmor2> mterry: grrr adb is now user level so won't grab unity8 as it is root grrrr
<davmor2> mterry: working around it
<davmor2> mterry: right same link try again
<mterry> davmor2, ... this .crash file is like none I've ever seen -- it only has a stacktrace, not a coredump file
<mterry> davmor2, this was sitting in your /var/crash dir?
<davmor2> mterry: yeap
<mterry> Saviq, when you get back: you said https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/09b83e84-53b5-11e4-bc56-fa163e22e467 was already fixed?  Where is that bug/branch?
<davmor2> I might debate your choice of Fixed there if it isn't in the image then there might be code but it isn't fixed ;)
<mterry> davmor2, well sure.  it may not be fixed in the rtm timezone, but somewhere in the world it's fixed  :)
<mterry> davmor2, you also have some other crash files here, but I don't think they'd freeze your system
<mterry> davmor2, I think only unity8 would do that.  So if that's the right crash file for you, and it's fixed already somewhere, should be simple to close the bug
<tedg> Saviq, Okay, fixed then branches.
<mterry> Since Saviq is afk for a bit longer, I'm going to do an errand I need to get done today now, rather than later.  /me goes afk too
<tedg> Saviq, Adding a system-settings branch to the silo. Though that needs to land in utopic too.
<tedg> This RTM-first landing if f-ed up.
<davmor2> mterry: sure I wasn't sure if they were related so thought I'd just grab them all to be on the safe side
<Wellark> salem_: around?
<Wellark> salem_: sorry, meant Saviq
<Wellark> seems that unity8 does not handle reshowing of a closed notification that well..
<Wellark> or let's say at all
<Saviq> Wellark, back
<Saviq> Wellark, reshowing a closed one? what do you mean?
<Saviq> tedg, I *thought* I did, the diff was the same between → trunk and → rtm
<tedg> Saviq, The diff was the same but the history was different, different revision ids.
<Saviq> tedg, well, yeah, because the branch → trunk had more commits than we wanted → rtm
<Saviq> tedg, and yeah, I used merge -c and recommitted stuff, is there a better way?
<tedg> Saviq, Sure, so you need to revert the commits you don't want. With bazaar, not making new commits.
<Saviq> tedg, you mean on top of the original history?
<tedg> Saviq, yeah, if you merge the ones you want to revert, and then do "bzr revert ." it'll revert the diff but understand that you've looked at the revision.
<Saviq> tedg, I just can't agree with that ;)
<Saviq> tedg, having a merge, that I don't want, in history is just ugh
<tedg> Saviq, Anyway, more importantly, I can't get the qtmir in that silo to build.
<Saviq> tedg, ok, looking
<tedg> Saviq, It's just… the truth… the messy truth :-)
<tedg> Don't whitewash the past man.
<tedg> ;-)
<Saviq> tedg, with -gles packages, we need to first build the non-gles package (need to check the "ignore missing twins" box), only once the source for that is published can we build the -gles package
<tedg> Saviq, I tried that, didn't work either :-/
<Saviq> tedg, just kicked qtmir alone, let's see
 * tedg hopes Saviq is better at clicking than he is
<Saviq> tedg, all the builds you triggered on there were full rebuilds of a silo, that won't work with -gles packages, as it will try and build the -gles package out of source that doesn't exist yet
<tedg> Saviq, Oh, so you have to ignore and build a single package?
<Saviq> tedg, not ignore, *just* build a single package
<Saviq> tedg, ignore the missing twin, yes
<tedg> Ah, okay.
<Saviq> tedg, once the source is published, then you can kick the -gles build
<Wellark> Saviq: forget about it
<Wellark> Saviq:
<Wellark> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/indicator-network/fix_unlock_all/+merge/238350
<Wellark> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/unity8/unlock-all-modems-on-boot/+merge/238349
<Saviq> mterry, I *thought* it was fixed
<mterry> Saviq, ah
<Saviq> mterry, it was a dbus-cpp crash
<Wellark> Saviq: that unity8 review is going to be a though one
<Wellark> I was worried I'll break the whole tree with it
<Saviq> Wellark, NOOOOOOOOO
<Wellark> Saviq: yeah.. just look at the diff
<Saviq> Wellark, I did
<Wellark> quite scary, right..
<Wellark> mterry: could you quickly review that unity8 branch?
<Saviq> Wellark, we'll need separate MPs for rtm
<Wellark> Saviq: what?! c'mon....
<mterry> Wellark, well the code changes are fine but I'd need to test with latest connectivity too
<Wellark> Saviq: you have splitted the trunks?
<Saviq> Wellark, for unity8 yes
<Wellark> ok..
<Saviq> Wellark, seems i-n is up-to-date in rtm, so that we could sync
<sil2100> mterry: hey!
<Wellark> Saviq: i-network can be landed separately. _as long_ as it hits the archives before unity8
<sil2100> mterry: any progress on LP: #1380736
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1380736 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unlocking sim while dash is not loaded leads to a system lockup" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1380736
<mterry> Wellark, I'm still unable to reproduce  :-/
<Wellark> mterry, Saviq: I think it was related to the QtMultimedia crashes
<Wellark> as I saw them happening many times just before booting up
<mterry> sil2100, no as I was just saying to Wellark, I can't reproduce it and the stacktraces we have aren't super helpful
<Saviq> Wellark, yeah, that's what I expected, was waiting for davmor2 to confirm
<sil2100> mterry: ah... k, well, we'll discuss that with davmor2 tomorrow then
<mterry> Wellark, working on testing both branches
<Wellark> mterry: you need the i-network
<mterry> Wellark, yeah
<Wellark> otherwise i-network will deadlock
<mterry> Wellark, that's why I said both.  Unless there's a third branch?
<Wellark> mterry: you can wait until I get the silos for both rtm and utopic
<Wellark> it will be easier for you
<mterry> Wellark, naw, I'll just build
<Wellark> brave man
<mterry> :)
<mterry> Wellark, well I'm hoping that increasing the speed of unlock will help reproduce the crash
<mterry> kgunn, did you successfully reproduce that sim-unlock freeze issue by using phonesim earlier today?
<Wellark> mterry: earlier today kgunn was probably running with the broken QtMultimedia, so any crash when that is in the system is just plain ambigious
<Wellark> as it was crashing unity8 on my phones a lot
<mterry> Wellark, maybe I'm not familiar with the QtMultimedia fix?  Where can I grab that?
<Wellark> Saviq: ^
<Saviq> Wellark, so you're not getting the crash any more?
<Saviq> if anywhere, it'd have been fixed in https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/dbus-cpp/trunk
<Saviq> so dbus-cpp 1006
<Saviq> but that landed in rtm even on 1010 already
<Saviq> so if anyone was seeing the crash since then, then it's *not* fixed
<Wellark> Saviq: I got a bunch of those crashes today..
<Wellark> oh well..
<Wellark> maybe I was just running an old rtm-proposed image then
<Saviq> there's a bunch of mentions of that crash in https://errors.ubuntu.com/?package=unity8&period=week
<Saviq> AlbertA, whoa, 1.6MB? it takes 2.3MB for a 2xFullHD...
<Saviq> here
<Saviq> isn't PNG compressed?
<AlbertA> Saviq: I guess QIMage doesn't compress PNG
<mterry> Wellark, sorry I lost IRC connection, might have missed your response
<Saviq> <Saviq> Wellark, so you're not getting the crash any more?
<Saviq>  if anywhere, it'd have been fixed in https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/dbus-cpp/trunk
<Saviq>  so dbus-cpp 1006
<Saviq>  but that landed in rtm even on 1010 already
<Saviq> <-- kgunn has quit (Ping timeout: 260 seconds)
<Saviq> <Saviq> so if anyone was seeing the crash since then, then it's *not* fixed
<Saviq> <-- mterry has quit (Ping timeout: 250 seconds)
<Saviq> <Wellark> Saviq: I got a bunch of those crashes today..
<Saviq> <Wellark> oh well..
<Saviq>  maybe I was just running an old rtm-proposed image then
<Saviq> <Saviq> there's a bunch of mentions of that crash in https://errors.ubuntu.com/?package=unity8&period=week
<Saviq> tedg, so there seems to be a dependency issue with qtmir in the silo suddenly https://launchpadlibrarian.net/187344929/buildlog_ubuntu-rtm-14.09-amd64.qtmir_0.4.3%2B14.10.20141014.1-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<mterry> Guh!  IRC is crazy for me
<mterry> Saviq, you mean that top crasher?  https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/f53968407e05846ce6dd99e01d5c27df7589b9eb
<mterry> Saviq, looks mostly fixed in RTM, but not 14.10
<Saviq> mterry, hm that's an interesting observation
<mterry> Saviq, you seemed confident it was a dbus-cpp crash.  Why, since it seemed only part of the stacktrace
<mterry> If it is a dbus-cpp crash, dbus-cpp doesn't seem forked for rtm yet
<Saviq> mterry, once, when we got a bit more symbols
<Saviq> mterry, it looked like dbus-cpp was the culprit
<mterry> ah
<Saviq> I'm *sure* there's a bug...
<Saviq> if only I could find it
<Saviq> I will try and get a bit more symbols in a mo
<mterry> Saviq, do you have a coredump available to you?
<Saviq> mterry, not *yet*, but it's rather easy for me to trigger with two locked SIMs
<mterry> Saviq, huh!  Gosh dang it.  Maybe I have slow fingers
<Saviq> mterry, but you're right, if errors.u.c knows anything, then it indeed says rtm almost doesn't get it
<Wellark> Saviq, mterry: here you go: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/unity8/unlock-all-modems-on-boot-rtm/+merge/238359
<Wellark> Saviq: what line is your monster silo ?
<Wellark> I will make a comment to i-network that it must land before
<Saviq> Wellark, I think you could've used the same source branch
<Saviq> Wellark, but what evs
<Wellark> I have charles to daid me
<Wellark> *aid
<Saviq> unless you had more of trunk in there
<Wellark> so we should get the i-network in in couple of hours
 * charles shoots Wellark daid
<Saviq> Wellark, yeah, ours will definitely not land earlier
<Wellark> Saviq: I can't use trunk as a source, otherwise it would pull in the different changelog from lp:unity
<Wellark> *unity8
<Saviq> Wellark, yeah, you could've just branched from earlier, but yeah, that's fine
<Saviq> mterry, indeed, couldn't reproduce in rtm in a few tries...
<Saviq> flashing devel
<mterry> I couldn't reproduce in utopic/mako
<mterry> But I've never been able to reproduce, so ::shrug::
<Saviq> mterry, guess what, can't reproduce now either...
<mterry> Saviq, :-/
<mterry> Wellark, so I tested your branches, seemed fine to me
<mterry> Wellark, unfortunately being able to unlock faster doesn't let me reproduce the crasher any better
<Wellark> mterry: yeah..
<Wellark> I only saw them because of the QtMultimedia crash
<mterry> Wellark, right you mentioned that before and said it was fixed but do you have a bug or branch for that?
<mterry> Wellark, I'd love to mark the bug on my plate as a dup
<mterry> I couldn't find anything in the qtmultimedia changelog (hasn't changed since last month)
<Wellark> mterry: saviq posted that
<Wellark> it was fixed in dbus-cpp
<mterry> OK, that's the one that we can't find the bug for I guess
<Saviq> jhodapp, hey, do you remember the unity8 crash related to media hub?
<Saviq> https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/f53968407e05846ce6dd99e01d5c27df7589b9eb
<Wellark> wait what..
<Wellark> https://bugs.launchpad.net/barajas/+bug/1377931
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1377931 not found
<Wellark> whoops..
<Saviq> Wellark, that does look similar, no mention of multimedia though... https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/dbus-cpp/fix-invalid-reads-in-executor
 * Saviq will actually downgrade that
<Wellark> Saviq: yeah, no mention of multimedia or mediahub anywhere
<mterry> How do I tell what image I have?  /etc/os-release isn't helpful, nor is /etc/system-image/
<Saviq> mterry, system-image-cli -i
<mterry> Saviq, thanks!  well, that confirms that the bug is reproducable on the latest rtm/krillin
<Saviq> mterry, managed to crash? yay
<mterry> Saviq, not me, but Jonathan Cave in the bug comments
<mterry> Saviq, but you can't anymore, where you used to be able to?
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, even this morning I got it every second boot
<mterry> Saviq, same image?
<Saviq> mterry, if I only knew...
<mterry> Saviq, so davmor2 was able to give me a .crash file for unity8 earlier, but it didn't include a coredump, just a stacktrace header.  Is that because apport found a duplicate on e.u.c and didn't bother?
<Saviq> mterry, rather because it didn't have enough memory to collect the trace
<mterry> Saviq, ah bummer
<mterry> That's a pain in the butt then
<tedg> Saviq, So then after qtmir-gles builds, then we can build the rest of the silo?
<Saviq> tedg, the rest we could have rebuilt any time
<tedg> Saviq, NOW!
<tedg> :-)
<Saviq> tedg, it's running
<tedg> Saviq, thanks!
<Wellark> Saviq: as this got to the landing emails, I added my comments: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/media-hub/+bug/1380736
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1380736 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unlocking sim while dash is not loaded leads to a system lockup" [Critical,New]
<Wellark> I'm pretty sure that's an uncaught exception
<Wellark> someone should update the title
#ubuntu-unity 2014-10-15
<Wellark> Saviq: actually I could not sleep so I did some digging: https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-network/+bug/1380736/comments/8
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1380736 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unlocking sim while dash is not loaded leads to a system lockup" [Critical,New]
<jhodapp> Saviq, yeah I remember that
<Saviq> tsdgeos, can you please look at bug #1381255 please, it looks as if the implicit height fix maybe broke this
<ubot5> bug 1381255 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Scope: veritcal-journal with summary overlaps results" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1381255
<tsdgeos> Saviq: sure
<tsdgeos> i was going to after deleting the rest of email
<Saviq> we seem to have an abstain party on dednick's branch....
<dednick> Saviq: sigh...
<dednick> Saviq: still about 13 reviewers left ;)
<dednick> Saviq: working on a couple of bugs with dissapearing indicators (bluetooth on  flightmode)
<Saviq> dednick, kt
<Saviq> x
<MacSlow> Saviq, I didn't manage yet to sort out the volume-notification over sound-indicator yesterday...
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah, today is the day!
<MacSlow> Saviq, can any indicator actually determine, if it's UI is visible (outside of QML)?
<Saviq> dednick, ↑?
<MacSlow> Saviq, btw... I've seen that Ted updates his branches with my suggestion/fixes already
<dednick> MacSlow: the indicator service? now.
<dednick> now
<dednick> meh. no!
<MacSlow> dednick, Saviq: I'll try to figure out something else then.
<Saviq> MacSlow, right, I thought that could be a problem... dednick, think we should have a separate volume actionthingy for volume buttons, separate for the slider? is it possible?
<Saviq> or maybe hidden actions for vol+ / vol- instead of us changing the volume
<dednick> Saviq: not sure what you're talking about?
<Saviq> dednick, we have a problem that the indicator doesn't know if volume is changed via slider in the menu or hw buttons
<Saviq> dednick, so when changing volume in menu it will pop up the button still
<MacSlow> Saviq, dednick: a seperate set of volume-up/down callbacks was my first thought too
<Saviq> s/button/bubble/
<dednick> Saviq: ah
<Saviq> because we're directly manipulating the volume action
<dednick> Saviq: hm. i wonder if it should even be the indicator setting off the notification? maybe should be listening to account services for that.
<Saviq> dednick, well, too late for now
<dednick> Saviq, MacSlow: sounds plausible to have 2 action groups.
<dednick> Saviq: ya
<MacSlow> Saviq, dednick: ok, I'll try that then
 * Saviq thinks it might even be too late to do the additional action
<Saviq> MacSlow, make that the last on your prio list please
<MacSlow> Saviq, ok
<dednick> what did we used to do before using indicator for sound? go direct on android?
<MacSlow> Saviq, first one being then?
<dednick> for hw buttons i mean
<Saviq> dednick, I don't think we ever did anything else
<larsu> Saviq: the bubble is shown when using the hw buttons? I fixed that quite some time ago iirc
<Saviq> larsu, well, it's *supposed* to be shown now
<larsu> Saviq: right, sorry. It's not supposed to be shown when using the slider
<Saviq> bug #1232633
<ubot5> bug 1232633 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[system] Changing volume doesn't show feedback on the phone" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1232633
<Saviq> larsu, well, if you could help MacSlow with that (stuff's in rtm silo 006), that would be awesome
<Saviq> larsu, http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu-rtm&q=landing-006
<larsu> Saviq: ah, past me tells me we reverted it because sync notifications weren't enabled
<larsu> MacSlow: do they^^ work now?
<Saviq> larsu, in silo 6, yes
<Saviq> larsu, that's what we're enabling now
<larsu> Saviq: so it'S just a matter of digging out my old branch?
<Saviq> larsu, you tell me...
<Saviq> larsu, FWIW there's a new branch from tedg
<larsu> Saviq: past me tells both of us. Let me find out ;)
<Saviq> larsu, https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/indicator-sound/extreme-volume-warning/+merge/238168
<larsu> Saviq: why? I even linked it from the bug report...
<Saviq> larsu, well, it does a bit more, since the *actual* feature we're after is the high volume warning
<Saviq> larsu, tedg's branch for just enabling the sync notification is https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/indicator-sound/synchronous-notification/+merge/237666
<Saviq> MacSlow, I was thinking... for the "only one sound"
<MacSlow> larsu, and it mostly alreaday works correctly with tedg's new branches... only an edge-case is bothering us still
<Saviq> MacSlow, maybe we should just add a signal to the backend "updated" or so
<Saviq> MacSlow, and play the sound onUpdated, too (maybe only for a sync notification)
<larsu> Saviq: okay, looks like ted did some extra work but is on top of it (it's not that much work anyway...)
<Saviq> MacSlow, think this would be less of a hack than triggering separate notifications
<MacSlow> Saviq, yeah
<MacSlow> Saviq, new branches or that or rather work that into the already approved ones?
<Saviq> MacSlow, it's all sync notifications still, so there
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i can't seem to reproduce a bad implicitHeight with the card code Kyle gives, do you have any more pointers about what scope that may be?
<Saviq> MacSlow, no need for new branches
<MacSlow> Saviq, ok just wanted to be sure
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the same as yesterday
<paulliu> tsdgeos: hi. So should I revert it back to use the old method for non-interactive stuff?
<paulliu> tsdgeos: It doesn't seems to work by using enabled.
<tsdgeos> paulliu: so a mousearea still receives presses when disabled?
<tsdgeos> that's confusing
<paulliu> tsdgeos: yes.
<paulliu> tsdgeos: enabled is for "trigger"
<paulliu> tsdgeos: not for click/pressandhold
<Saviq> paulliu, that's not true http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qml-qtquick-item.html#enabled-prop
<Saviq> paulliu, it's a built-in QML property
<tsdgeos> paulliu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8563573/ says no
<paulliu> Saviq: but how if the ActionItem has its own property enabled? Will it override the built-in one?
<Saviq> paulliu, shouldn't be possible to override it...
<paulliu> Saviq: strange. Let me dig into it more.
<paulliu> I'll figure that out later. Currently at Narita Airport.
<Saviq> paulliu, you're flying to DC already?
<paulliu> Saviq: not yet. Going to a conference in Japan right before DC.
<Saviq> paulliu, ah, cool, have fun and see you there :)
<Saviq> MacSlow, where's the bug this is a dupe of? bug #1381387
<ubot5> bug 1381387 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Battery icon is clipped in low-battery notification" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1381387
<MacSlow> Saviq, hold on...
<MacSlow> Saviq, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1378417
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1378417 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Icon clipping in notification-renderer" [High,New]
<Saviq> MacSlow, thanks
<MacSlow> Saviq, marked it
<Saviq> Wellark, saw mterry's review yesterday? you need to tweak the tests
<Saviq> Wellark, also, please add a Breaks: indicator-network (<< foo)
<Saviq> Wellark, this way it'll be obvious the indicator needs upgrading
<mzanetti> Saviq: does this now pass for you? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/fix_snap_decision_test-rtm/+merge/238282
<mzanetti> Saviq: still couldn't repro the failure but I checked out what tst_Notifications is doing... hopefully works now
<Saviq> mzanetti, you need a laptop refresh, it's too slow :D
<Wellark> Saviq: ok. will do
<mzanetti> one more year to do
<mzanetti> to go
<Saviq> mzanetti, ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, hmm I tried the non-rtm version and it failed still :|
<Saviq> mzanetti, let me rebuild rtm
<Saviq> I saw it passing in CI
<mzanetti> aw man
<mzanetti> Saviq: rtm and utopic branches do the same
<mzanetti> Saviq: do tst_notifications pass for you?
<Saviq> mzanetti, same under xvfb
<mzanetti> ffs
<Saviq> trying
<mzanetti> ah right... there isn't a snap decision test
<mzanetti> no chance... 100% pass rate here
<tsdgeos> karni: ping
<Saviq> mzanetti, anyway, CI is happy, not sure I want to block on this
<Wellark> Saviq: I'm hesitant on adding the Breaks
<Wellark> as it might now break the tools qa are using
<Wellark> as they need to manually update i-network from the archive
<Wellark> Mirv: could you shed some light on this -- ^
<Wellark> AFAIK QA has some script that does most of the settings up
<Saviq> Wellark, well, that just needs a comment "upgrade indicator-network from the archive before installing this silo"
<Saviq> Wellark, it's the citrain tool
<Wellark> so they can do a manual upgrade before running the setup?
<Saviq> Wellark, sure
<Saviq> Wellark, the ~broken tool *can not* impact how we encode dependencies, that'd be backwards
<karni> tsdgeos: pong
<tsdgeos> karni: do you know anything about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1381255 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1381255 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Scope: veritcal-journal with summary overlaps results" [Undecided,New]
<Wellark> Saviq: you forgot the "</sarcasm>"
<tsdgeos> karni: i mean the scope that creates the problem, not the VJ code itself
 * karni looks
<Wellark> Saviq: please, don't talk about backwards now ;)
<Wellark> I might get exited..
<Wellark> Saviq: ok, will add it
<karni> tsdgeos: let me know if you don't have access https://code.launchpad.net/~hanloon-team/hanloon/texts
<tsdgeos> seems i do
<Saviq> mzanetti, it should be possible to wait on the behavior...
<Mirv> Saviq: Wellark: if Breaks is needed, then just add it. I already added a similar comment to rtm-006 silo.
<Saviq> Mirv, yup, thanks
<Saviq> MacSlow, additional advantage of the indicator changing volume would be that there's currently too many steps of ringtone volume
<Saviq> MacSlow, there should be like 4 maybe
<Wellark> Mirv, Saviq: does this now look correct?
<Saviq> bug #1291458
<Wellark> +Breaks: indicator-network (<< 0.5.1+14.10.20141014),
<ubot5> bug 1291458 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[platform design] Volume buttons change ringtone volume when suspended" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1291458
<Saviq> Wellark, looks good, yes
<MacSlow> Saviq, wasn't aware of that
<Wellark> :D
<Saviq> MacSlow, well, it's just IMO, but ;)
<Wellark> that looks like fun
<Mirv> Wellark: looks correct
<tsdgeos> karni: do you know if i can run that on the desktop? or is mostly phone?
<Mirv> I found volume button working funky when playing a youtube video
<Mirv> when testing the scope for fun, and kate perry starts to play, it's an emergency if one can't turn the volume down
<karni> tsdgeos: I would not know, sorry. Mostly the phone, probably. (FTR been a couple months I've bee off the scopes team, but feel free to ping me in case you have scopes related questions, I can forward if I don't have answers)
<tsdgeos> karni: ok, tx
<Mirv> today it seems to work better, yesterday it seemed like there were two volume sliders being tried to be set and it kind of hung for a while, with only increasing volume
<Wellark> Saviq: if you need a wing man on that design change just ping me
<Saviq> Wellark, I might actually request a session for DC
<Wellark> Saviq: I agree the N9 had very intuitive and functional sound controls
<Wellark> Saviq: updated the MP's
<Wellark> let's see what jenkins says
<Wellark> Saviq: will mterry be up soon?
<Saviq> Wellark, thanks, just kicking a build in silo
<Saviq> Wellark, dunno, not his mom
<Saviq> Wellark, ;)
<Saviq> Wellark, no earlier than 4pm UTC I'd say
<Wellark> blah..
<Saviq> tsdgeos, since Daniel abstained on dednick's branch, could you please do as much as possible of a proper review today
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'll try and take away any distractions
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, give me a few mins more to see if i can reproduce the VJ problem
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sure
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, can reproduce
<tsdgeos> and it seems the bug is not in the card itself but somewhere else
<tsdgeos> because on reboot
<tsdgeos> it shows up fine
<tsdgeos> then i pull to refresh
<tsdgeos> and boom
<tsdgeos> it's bad again
<tsdgeos> and then again
<tsdgeos> and depending on how lucky you are
<tsdgeos> it's good or bad :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ohkay
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok, try and dig into that then
<Saviq> since it's gonna bite us
<tsdgeos> ok
<MacSlow> Saviq, I've a working solution for sound-playback upon sync. notification-updates (triggered by any hint change)... while it works as expected on the desktop it does not on the phone.
<MacSlow> Saviq, where is the console-output of unity8 written to on the phone?
<Saviq> MacSlow, ~/.cache/upstart/unity8.log
<MacSlow> Saviq, thx
<MacSlow> Saviq, so the sound-playback is really exectued on the phone... it not being played back has to be something lower in the audio-stack... not sure what that is yet or how to debug it... I'll update my unity8 branch with the change nevertheless
<Saviq> MacSlow, huh, interesting
<Saviq> MacSlow, so no need for changes anywhere else? just unity8?
<MacSlow> Saviq, there are tons of <property>Changed and the only real sound-relevant is the hint anyway... so I went the least invasive path and let the playback be retriggered upon onHintsChanged (just for sync. notifications)
<Saviq> MacSlow, right, sounds fine indeed
<MacSlow> Saviq, who's our sound/audio-stack prodigy ?
<MacSlow> Saviq, btw http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/synchronous-notification/revision/1106
<Saviq> MacSlow, one that's alive at this hour, we could try ricmm
<MacSlow> Saviq, ok
<Saviq> MacSlow, trying it out
<MacSlow> Saviq, you'll have to apply http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8563975/ to lp:~macslow/untiy-notifications/synchronous-notification/examples/icon-value.py
<MacSlow> Saviq, as I've not added that
<Saviq> MacSlow, I just patched it on the phone
<mzanetti> MacSlow: hey, just testing the volume bubble on rtm. looks nice, but the calculation for the icon is different than in the panel. looks a bit odd
<mzanetti> would it be much work to align that?
<MacSlow> mzanetti, that it seems out of sync is an issue of indicator-sound, which I don't know what introducing it
<mzanetti> MacSlow: doesn't look like being out of sync
<MacSlow> mzanetti, if unity8 is run on the desktop both icons (notification and panel) are perfectly in sync
<mzanetti> just a bit different
<MacSlow> mzanetti, ah you mean icon-theme-wise?!
<mzanetti> well, the progress bars move the same in the indicator and the bubble
<mzanetti> but the icon switches from 2 to 3 bars at a different level
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's the indicator that needs to align that
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/indicator-sound/synchronous-notification/+merge/238252
<mzanetti> ah ok
<MacSlow> mzanetti, that's a icon-name -> volume-level mapping issues
<MacSlow> mzanetti, I think I know where the fix for that needs to happen (in indicator-sound)
<mzanetti> MacSlow: ok then. I just thought its the notification...
<MacSlow> mzanetti, no... just writing another MP-comment with a fix suggestion on tedg's related branch
<Saviq> MacSlow, maybe incorporate https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/fix-1378920/+merge/238012 into your branch
<MacSlow> Saviq, ah yeah... had that on my plate from yesterday still... looking into it now
<Saviq> MacSlow, as for the sound... indeed it seems to be a problem with the audio subsystem... I tried using SoundEffect http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qml-qtmultimedia-soundeffect.html, but this only works with uncompressed audio
<Saviq> MacSlow, I wonder how we could use pulseaudio's sample caching support
<MacSlow> Saviq, hm... I basically know next to nothing about Pulse audio... I would have to poke ricmm for that
<Saviq> MacSlow, hmm hmm
<Saviq> MacSlow, I added a console.debug in the onHintsChanged {} block
<Saviq> MacSlow, and when it doesn't play, I don't get it
<Saviq> MacSlow, wrong
<Saviq> MacSlow, trying again
<MacSlow> Saviq, I saw my debug-output for every hardware-key-press
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah, I put the debug in the wrong block
<Saviq> MacSlow, right, yeah, creating the session with the media hub every time seems to cause a lot of the overhead
<MacSlow> Saviq, ricmm doesn't seem to feel like being the audio-person we're looking for
<Saviq> MacSlow, I'm already there, talking to him and tvoss
<karni> Do we have this bug on the radar? -- Need to refresh (pull to refresh or force search) the dash to make sure latest version of the app is launched. that's the case when installing app thorugh adb, not sure if updating from ubuntu store suffers from same problem.
<Saviq> karni, it does not
<Saviq> karni, I think
<Saviq> karni, but it's filed somewhere...
<karni> Saviq: if ubuntu store installs/updates are not affected, that's great :)
<Saviq> karni, installs are not, for sure, there was a bug for updates
<karni> gotcha. good that its filed then.
<Saviq> Wellark, hum hum, I took the second SIM out, the SIM dialog shows on boot, but doesn't unlock
<Saviq> Wellark, pressing "Unlock SIM" again doesn't do anything
<Wellark> Saviq: check the i-network version
<Wellark> Saviq: and unity8 has not crashed in between or anything?
<Saviq> Wellark, no
<Saviq> Wellark, i-n is good
<Wellark> Saviq: apt-cache policy indicator-network
<Saviq> 0.5.1+14.10.20141014-0ubuntu1
<Wellark> ffs...
<Saviq> Wellark, unlocks fine when I have both SIMs in
<Wellark> Saviq: so krillin? which image number?
<Wellark> what channel?
<Saviq> Wellark, krillin, rtm proposed of course, 105
<Saviq> Wellark, + silo 6
<Wellark> christ..
<Wellark> Saviq: it's user error. if you don't have two sims, don't buy a dual sim phone!
<Wellark> WONTFIX
<Saviq> Wellark, it's fine after a flight mode toggle
<Saviq> Wellark, but not after a reboot
<Wellark> Saviq: yeah.. different code paths
<Wellark> Saviq: so, which slot has sim?
<Saviq> Wellark, 1
<Wellark> and 2 is empty
<Wellark> ok.
<Saviq> Wellark, on that note, don't you know the sim names from settings yet?
<Wellark> Saviq: not yet
<Saviq> Wellark, k
<Saviq> Wellark, I'm flashing from scratch to verify, but it's 100% reproducible on boot
<Wellark> Saviq: yes. I bet it is
 * Wellark wants a mainloop!!
<Wellark> AARRGGHH
<facundobatista> Holas
<Wellark> Saviq: ok. got it
<Saviq> Wellark, rtm silo 6 is open for you, let me know when you have something to put in there
<Wellark> Saviq: give me 10
<Wellark> Saviq: or make it 15
<Wellark> I need a smoke
<Saviq> Wellark, I'll give you more, I need to go out in a bit
<Wellark> Saviq: fix is on it's way
<Wellark> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/indicator-network/fix_unlock_v2/+merge/238415
<Wellark> how do we handle that?
<Wellark> can we sync i-network from the rtm to utopic?
<Wellark> Mirv: ^
<Saviq> Wellark, we can, yeah, assuming both sources are meant to be the same
<Saviq> Wellark, i.e. there's no diff between utopic and rtm yet
<Wellark> Saviq: i-network has no diff
<Wellark> Saviq: just one trunk
<Saviq> Wellark, yup, then yeah, we can sync from rtm silo to utopic
<Wellark> Saviq: ok, so you could add that to the unity8 silo?
<Saviq> Wellark, doing
<Wellark> Saviq: thanks!
<Mirv> Wellark: yes, via silo
<Wellark> Saviq: did you add the qtubuntu-media MP is as well?
<Wellark> it looks valid, so should be safe to add
<Wellark> I just run some additional checks on the code
<Saviq> Wellark, not yet, waiting for ACK from sil2100
<sil2100> Saviq: what ACK we talking about now? :)
<Saviq> sil2100, for the bugs to go into rtm
<Wellark> sil2100: the one you should give! ;)
<Saviq> sil2100, the three I mentioned before
<sil2100> Saviq: yes, ok, didn't get back to you indeed - my mistake ;)
<sil2100> Saviq: we got a +1 from Victor
<sil2100> So go for it!
<Saviq> sil2100, I'll need another reconf on silo 6 then :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, once you get them, please file separate MPs for merging into lp:unity8/rtm-14.09, we want them to go into todays image
<Saviq> (the fixes)
 * Saviq lunch and a bit of taxes
<Saviq> Wellark, i-n building in silo 6
<mzanetti> dandrader: hey, addressed your comments in: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-update-on-dconf-change/+merge/236561
<dandrader> mzanetti, just approved it
<mzanetti> dandrader: thanks. preparing the rtm branch atm
<mzanetti> dandrader: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-update-on-dconf-change-rtm/+merge/238423
<dandrader> mzanetti, I don't suppose I should test it as well, right?
<mzanetti> dandrader: hmm... diff is the same, tests are passing... I'd say we're good...
<mzanetti> seb128: hey, do I need to file this branch against rtm too, or will you guys cherry-pick it over when landing? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/ubuntu-system-settings/update-reset-launcher/+merge/234309
<seb128> mzanetti, we don't have branches, we are just going to request that to be copied over
<mzanetti> ack
<asac> who maintains the timeout it takies to popup the shutdown dialog?
<asac> on phone?
<asac> (time to push button without release)
<seb128> unity8 I guess
<seb128> do you find it too long?
<Saviq> mzanetti, we don't need rtm branches for everything
<Saviq> mzanetti, just the things that are going into 10/16, we'll sync everything else again after the image is done
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah ok...
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do we want  lp:~aacid/unity8/grid_rows_cols as rtm branch too?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes, that one, please
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and the VJ fix once you have it
<tsdgeos> ok
<tedg> MacSlow, Reading your e-mail, what do you mean by "volume notifications triggered by changing value in indicator" ?
<tedg> I think the "sync issue" is fixed. What you're seeing now is changing modes with the sound notification.
<MacSlow> tedg, when you pull down the sound-indicator and change the volume via the slider there... that should not trigger any sync. volume notification... currently it does and actually gets "in the way" visually with the slider
<tedg> MacSlow, I thought that's why we had the "background color change" bug?
<tedg> MacSlow, And that was the fix.
<MacSlow> tedg, no... that's different...
<tedg> MacSlow, I don't think we're getting notification of the indicator being open on unity8
<tedg> MacSlow, So it'll be hard to detect that case.
<MacSlow> tedg, although the background-color contrast issue is fixed (in the sync. notification branch for unity8) the fact that the volume-change via the sound-indictors slider still triggers a sync. notification remains
<MacSlow> tedg, I think Saviq asked larsu for some help on that front
<tedg> We have an action that can be defined to show it, but I think it's only implemented on u7.
<MacSlow> tedg, btw... determining if an indicator is open on QML/unity8-side is easy... doing it from within an indicator seems hard
<tedg> It's not *hard* more just that part of the framework was never implemented.
<MacSlow> tedg, I stick with "hard" :)
<MacSlow> tedg, especially hard ;)
<tedg> Heh, I'll go with "unity8 team is lazy" ;-)
<tedg> Frankly though, I think that we can land this silo without that fix.
<tedg> It's an annoyance.
<MacSlow> tedg, sure... although that's me to make the final decision on this
<MacSlow> tedg, indeed... two days ago, when I accidentally thought unity-settings-daemon was the place to fix it, I found the related pieces to make it work... for unity7 *sigh*
<tedg> MacSlow, Cimi, do you guys know the status of bug 1378920 ?
<ubot5> bug 1378920 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Synchronous sound notifications pause video" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1378920
<MacSlow> tedg, yeah... I did some testing for that branch already...
<seb128> tedg, hey
<seb128> tedg, I think I read somebody pinging you yesterday about that, but I didn't see your reply (if there was one), is indicator-display supposed to show on the rtm image?
<tedg> seb128, It won't, the bug isn't super critical. It should work in utopic.
<seb128> tedg, ok, I was mostly curious, thanks
<tedg> MacSlow, Is it in the notification silo?
<MacSlow> tedg, it seems to fix the stated issue... although it behaves a bit odd... while the volume is changed if a video is played back, the video's volume isn't altered sync with the volume-change done via the hw-keys
<MacSlow> tedg, not yet
<tedg> MacSlow, Any objection to me adding it? I think it'd make it easier to test.
<MacSlow> tedg, nope... go ahead
<tedg> Saviq, Adding the media role MR to silo rtm/6 and rebuilding
<tedg> … reconfiguring …
<tedg> .
<tedg> .
<tedg> .
<Saviq> tedg, MacSlow was about to just add that change to his branches
<MacSlow> Saviq, haven't done it yet... the silo 6 testing on the mako is keeping me busy still
<MacSlow> tedg, Saviq: can pull it in in a heartbeat...
<tedg> Uhg, MR targetting Utopic.
<Saviq> tedg, yes, MacSlow just please add it to your branches
<tedg> ?
<tedg> That's weird to me.
<MacSlow> tedg, I'll add it to mine...
<tedg> But sure. I'll remove it from the spreadsheet.
<Saviq> tedg, already done
<tedg> Alrighty then.
<tedg> Saviq, So I see you've been convinced by the "devel branch" approach ;-)
<MacSlow> :)
<Saviq> tedg, no
<MacSlow> only for sync. volume-notifications ;)
<Saviq> tedg, rtm-14.09 is cherry-pick from trunk basically
<Saviq> tedg, short lived, only while we've slowed down the rtm images
<Saviq> tedg, I have, however, come up with a hybrid staging approach that sil2100 was quite happy to support, just there was no time yet
 * tedg is curious, but scared
<Saviq> tedg, basically having pull (as opposed to merge) requests supported by the train
<Saviq> tedg, FYI, we're looking at playback issues with the sync notification, we might need to turn off the plöpp sounds for now
<Saviq> MacSlow, please let me know when you push the role change
<tedg> Saviq, I have no idea what the difference between "pull" and "merge" are.
<Wellark> Saviq: do we have silo rebuilt?
<Saviq> tedg, history
<Wellark> could you quickly verify that your setup works?
<Saviq> tedg, basically you'd prepare a staging branch that would be pulled onto trunk before any additional MPs get merged into it
<tedg> Saviq, Sure, I'm +1 on removing the sounds if that cleans things up. It's not a huge feature, just a nice-to-have.
<Saviq> tedg, indeed
<Saviq> Wellark, not sure what happened with q-m in the rtm silo, checking
<tedg> Saviq, To basically a "per silo devel branch"
<tedg> Saviq, But you want to make it yourself instead of having CI Train build it for you.
<Saviq> tedg, not even per silo, there's no reason why it shouldn't be lp:foo/staging
<Saviq> tedg, you'd pull trunk into it after each landing
<tedg> Saviq, So MRs land on staging or trunk?
<Saviq> tedg, so before you stage anything, trunk == staging
<Saviq> tedg, MR are against trunk
<Saviq> tedg, so they remain Approved until the silo lands
<Saviq> tedg, but either you manually, or CI, lands them in staging
<Saviq> tedg, most MPs would have staging as prerequisite, too
<Saviq> tedg, but to not block others, you could still have traditional MPs on top of the staging
<tedg> Saviq, So what happens if an MR lands on staging but is decided that it doesn't want to go to trunk right now.
<tedg> i.e. I would have though the greeter stuff would have landed before high volume notifications.
<tedg> (and in any rational world, it would have)
<Saviq> tedg, that's a corner case, and we'd have to deal with it by means of rewriting the staging or so
<Saviq> tedg, or reverting it from there
<Saviq> tedg, as you'd rather do in bzr
<tedg> Saviq, So it seems like a devel branch, except that the history is slightly different. Not sure why changing the history helps.
<Saviq> tedg, because you don't end up with a single commit per landing, that's just something I can't agree with ;)
<Saviq> tedg, but also the fact that MPs are still targeted against trunk, but can be staged
<tedg> Saviq, can you just alias "bzr log" to "bzr log -n2" ? ;-)
<Saviq> tedg, tell LP that
<tedg> Saviq, If we had a commit message that listed all the MRs that landed in that commit would that solve your issue?
<Saviq> tedg, no
<Saviq> tedg, I just can't live with that kind of history ;)
<tedg> Saviq, So if you could specify that trunk pulled the devel branch and pushed over the trunk, that's all you really want.
<Saviq> tedg, yes exactly
<Saviq> tedg, with some CI twists
<Saviq> tedg, but as far as train is concerned, that's all indeed
<tedg> Saviq, I updated indicator-sound for MacSlow's comments on the MR.
<tedg> Saviq, Are you rebuilding the whole thing, or should I kick an i-sound build?
<Saviq> tedg, I will rebuild unity8 as well, but not just now, sil2100 is fighting with qtubuntu-media in that silo atm
<MacSlow> tedg, ah great...
<tedg> Okay
<sil2100> Saviq: it *should* be building, but I'm in meetings so I didn't check that yet
<Saviq> sil2100, it is building, thanks
<MacSlow> tedg, approved your branch too now
<MacSlow> tedg, I think we've done all we can now there
<tedg> dednick, Did you see my comment here? https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/rtm-expanded-panel-design/+merge/238244/comments/585113
<tedg> dednick, I'm worried about the hidden indicators
<tedg> dednick, We made more hide faster, so people can loose them now :-)
<dednick> tedg: "Putting your finger on the bottom bar allows you to slide between the indicators. So if you grab the bar and close, you probably change indicators along the way (which is odd)"
<dednick> by design. speak with designers if you disagree.
<dednick> tedg: busy fixing the partially selected item
<tedg> dednick, Ah, okay. It still is weird :-)
<dednick> tedg: hidden items: if they're marked as non-visible, shouldn't they be non-visible?
<tedg> dednick, Non-visible on the panel, shown in the expanded set.
<dednick> tedg: ok. i'll need to work on that one.
<dednick> tedg: although i don't think it's in current design anyway
<tedg> dednick, I believe it is…
<dednick> tedg: no. bluetooth not in there in flight mode.
<tedg> dednick, "Status Bar Functional Overview"
<dednick> tedg: i mean in the current impl.
<tedg> dednick, We've adjusted bluetooth and location already. They change visibility.
<tedg> dednick, messages is next.
<dednick> tedg: ok
<tedg> dednick, As a fun adventure, turn off GPS and get the location indicator to hide. Now figure out how to turn it back on.
<tedg> :-)
<Saviq> tedg, unity8 and indicator-sound building
<tedg> Saviq, Great, thanks!
<Saviq> MacSlow, tedg, I'm inclined to just drop the sound, it's too late I think to be hunting for a solution
<MacSlow> Saviq, true
<tedg> Saviq, I can just not set it on the notification.
<tedg> I'll do that now.
<Saviq> tedg, yeah, exactly what I wanted
<Wellark> Saviq: did you have time to test the i-network fix?
<Wellark> is it still breaking for you?
<Saviq> Wellark, just flashing rtm now
<Wellark> Saviq: ack
<MacSlow> What happened to gst-launch-1.0? None of the usual pipelines work
<Saviq> dednick, let me know if you need any help, testing or anything
<mterry> dandrader, windowkeysfilter -- that was for a focus issue?
<Saviq> Wellark, works1
<Saviq> with two
<Saviq> now taking one out
<seb128> shrug, another unity8 segfault on rtm :/
<Saviq> seb128, notification related by any chance?
<Saviq> seb128, SIM unlocking?
<dandrader> mterry, it's been a while, don't remember. let me check that code again
<mterry> dandrader, I want to add power-key handling to the wizard code, but noticed that u8 has it wrapped in this filter class
<mterry> dandrader, was curious if wizard needs filtering too (i.e. filtering is needed when handling power events) or if it was just about focus issues as the bzr commit seems to indicate
<dandrader> mterry, wizard is a separate process or is it in unity8?
<mterry> dandrader, separate process
<Saviq> Wellark, hmm hmm it looks like it didn't even ask on boot now
<Saviq> rebooting again
<seb128> Saviq, no, opened gallery, closed gallery, scroll app scope to start it again, froze
<Saviq> Wellark, yeah, it does not ask on boot if there's only one SIM
<Wellark> Saviq: you sure you didn't hit the unity8 crash at the same time?
<dandrader> mterry, one of the use cases was that volumeControl always had to receive volume un & down keys, even if some mir surface had active focus and was therefore getting all key events
<seb128> Saviq, the apport file has no dump or stacktrace though :/
<dandrader> mterry, it's a way of getting all key events regardless of what item has the active focus
<Saviq> Wellark, yeah, confirmed multiple times
<Saviq> Wellark, it seems to "not know" the status of the SIMs yet
<Saviq> Wellark, so doesn't ask
<mterry> dandrader, hmm..  That probably isn't an issue in the wizard
<mterry> dandrader, ok will test without it anyway  :)
<Wellark> Saviq: but it works with two..
<dandrader> mterry, bear in mind that activeFocus != focus
<dandrader> mterry, so even if you set "focus: true" on some item it doesn't mean that it will get active focus (and thus receive the key presses)
<dandrader> mterry, it all depends on your item tree
<mterry> yeah
<mterry> dandrader, I was thinking you were talking about app focus, not item focus.. hm
<mterry> dandrader, so might still be an issue in wizard.  What items would steal volume/power events?
<dandrader> mterry, btw, is the wizard a surface under unity8 or a independent guy?
<Wellark> Saviq: will join the testing in 10 minutes
<mterry> dandrader, wouldn't they percolate up if not handled?
<mterry> dandrader, independent
<dednick> Saviq: thanks. just trying to fix that silly highlight problem when removing items
<Saviq> Wellark, yeah, it's fine with two, if you have one, it doesn't ask at all
<Wellark> Saviq: what does you apt-cache policy indicator-network say?
<dandrader> mterry, because Shell.qml, in its WindowKeysFilter code, is filtering power key events out so they are not send to surfaces managed by unity8
<Saviq> DOUBLE RAINBOW FTW!
<Saviq> oh man and it's a complete one
<Saviq> if only Ola didn't take our camera!
<mterry> Saviq, :)
<Saviq> Wellark, 0.5.1+14.10.20141015-0ubuntu1
<dandrader> mterry, "What items would steal volume/power events?" <- I don't know wizard code. but you could debug it by printing out the QQuickWindow::activeFocusItem() every time it changes
<Wellark> Saviq: oh, crap.. sorry. I'm just too tired..
<Wellark> oneliner coming in
<Wellark> I thought it was a for loop
<Wellark> but it was an if
<dandrader> mterry, to track down who the heck is getting/stealing the active focus. Helped me a lot when I was debugging such things in unity8
<Saviq> ...
<mterry> dandrader, thanks
<Saviq> http://people.canonical.com/~msawicz/rainbow/
<Saviq> and it's *not* getting any less intense
<Wellark> Saviq: did you swith the only SIM to slot 2 ?
<Saviq> Wellark, no, either empty → no ask
<Saviq> can try again
<Wellark> wtf...
<Wellark> makes no sense...
<Saviq> tedg, stuff's built in silo 6
<Wellark> it would make sense if the first one is empty and second is not
<tedg> Saviq, Cool, I think you might need a rebuild of i-sound to pick up the drop of the sound.
<Saviq> tedg, yeah, will just test it out again to see if it's all good now
<Wellark> Saviq: what does the indicator show?
<Wellark> inside the menu?
<Wellark> slot 1 locked, slot to No Sim ?
<Saviq> Wellark, opposite, right now, but yeah
<Saviq> Wellark, and it takes like 3-4s for it to show up after booting
<Wellark> Saviq: so you switched the sim to slot 2 ?
<Saviq> Wellark, I have two sims, just taking one of them out
<Saviq> Wellark, but yeah, the menu is correct
<Wellark> Saviq: for the indicators to show, or the modems to change to "locked" ?
<Saviq> Wellark, for the modems to show afaict, looking closely again
<Wellark> Saviq: do you get a pin unlock dialog for a correct sim when you run manually:
<Saviq> Wellark, they were both offline for a few seconds
<Saviq> Wellark, then they changed to locked/nosim
<Saviq> Wellark, after 10s or so this time
<Wellark> Saviq: dbus-send --print-reply --dest=com.ubuntu.connectivity1 /com/ubuntu/connectivity1/Private com.ubuntu.connectivity1.Private.UnlockAllModems
<Wellark> Saviq: after a reboot?
<Wellark> shiit..
<Saviq> Wellark, yes, that worked
<Saviq> Wellark, so it basically looks as if we're calling the Unlock method too early
<Wellark> Saviq: ok, checked the code
<Wellark> _if_ the modems are reporting their locked status properly when unity8 comes up
<Wellark> the code works
<Wellark> regardless which modem has sim
<Wellark> now..
<Wellark> yeah..
<Wellark> I need to check what happens
<Saviq> Wellark, so basically what you're saying is that having only one SIM makes ofono take longer to get the right status?
<Wellark> Saviq: I will investigate that real quick
<Saviq> Wellark, I slid in both cards, toggled flight mode on, off, now got no sim / offline :|
<Saviq> yeah, flight mode didn't turn off...
<Wellark> Saviq: please get me the output of /usr/share/ofono/scripts/list-modems
<Wellark> Saviq: that's the toggle switch bug
<Wellark> Saviq: try disabling from system-settings
<Wellark> and "restart indicator-network"
<Saviq> Wellark, yeah, just did, now I have the cards confused I believe
<Saviq> Wellark, when should I catch the output?
<Wellark> Saviq: just run it now and send me the output, thanks
<Wellark> I will then ask you what you see based on the contents
<Saviq> Wellark, huh huh, hangs after listing the first modem
<Saviq> Wellark, both my SIMs are now unlocked and working according to the indicator
<Saviq> ah now it went through, so it's not after, but in the middle
<Saviq> Wellark, https://pastebin.canonical.com/118811/
<Wellark> Saviq: hangs?
<Wellark> oh, you mean the script
<Wellark> yes it does that
<Saviq> Wellark, k
<Wellark> Saviq: so, the indicator should now show both of the modems as conneted to a network and not being locked
<Saviq> Wellark, yeah, that was the case
<Saviq> Wellark, the log when booting https://pastebin.canonical.com/118813/
<Saviq> Wellark, that's with two SIMs, both got unlocked fine on boot
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so what needs reviewing now?
<Saviq> Wellark, a broken log coming up
<Saviq> tsdgeos, nothing, really
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> good :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, dednick's branch, but you know, late for that
<tsdgeos> :D
<Saviq> Wellark, ok, you'll be interested in that
<Wellark> Saviq: ack.
<Wellark> the first on looked fine
<Saviq> Wellark, https://pastebin.canonical.com/118816/
<Saviq> Wellark, both modems are basically dead for... 38s on boot
<Wellark> Saviq: that explains.
<Saviq> dandrader, do you have a fix for the launcher edge?
<Wellark> Not my Bug \o/
<Saviq> Wellark, so yeah, when we call Unlock..., the modems are just dead
<dandrader> Saviq, not yet.
<Wellark> Saviq: let's take this elsewhere
<dandrader> Saviq, but I can push a quick fix if you need it
<dandrader> today
<Saviq> dandrader, no, let's not push our luck ;)
<dednick> Saviq: i can't get that highlight shit fixed properly. can fix post?
<Saviq> dednick, for sure
<dednick> Saviq: pushed some more fixes. think it's ready for silo now
<Saviq> dednick, ok
<cwayne> i seem to have a frozen dash..
<Saviq> cwayne, take it out of the fridge
<Saviq> cwayne, but for real, frozen or in progress of crashing?
<cwayne> Saviq: http://instantrimshot.com/
<cwayne> Saviq: not sure
<cwayne> ah nm seems it was a crash
<cwayne> have a unity8-dash.crash, and my dash is working again
<Saviq> tedg, will we get the i-n branches under review today?
<Saviq> tedg, also, what's with the settings MP, do we need it in the 10/16 image?
<Wellark> Saviq: so, wht's the story with the unlocking? are we good to land?
<Wellark> as long as there are two sims it's fine
<Saviq> Wellark, seems so, yes
<Wellark> and if there is only one then you can get to it inside the indicator
<Saviq> Wellark, well, as long as the rild starts, it's fine ;)
<Wellark> and demonstrating a dual sim device without two sims would be a bit lame, to begin with :)
<Wellark> so, let's count on that
<Wellark> Saviq: so anything you need from me ?
<Saviq> Wellark, nope, it's good
<Wellark> for tonight..
<Wellark> it's good
<Wellark> Saviq: thanks man!
<Saviq> Wellark, o/
<mterry> mzanetti, back from lunch, sorry I had missed your messages.  I'll add some testing logic in the branch in a bit
<Saviq> dednick, if you're really around, can you please skim the expanded panel diffs in bug #1368856 (rtm vs. trunk)
<ubot5> bug 1368856 in unity8 (Ubuntu RTM) "[Indicators] Update indicators to match the latest design" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1368856
<dednick> Saviq: sure
<Saviq> dednick, if I know anything, the trunk one did not get prerequisite into account, hence the difference in diff lineno
<dednick> ah. forgot to update rtm
<Saviq> dednick, nw, did that
<dednick> Saviq: hm. 5k vs 7k?
<Saviq> dednick, yeah exactly, but looks like sharedunitymenumodel is taken into account in the trunk one
<dednick> not sure what happened to the trunk one. seems to have jumped up byu 2k lines
<dednick> ah
<dednick> Saviq: looks ok to me.
<dednick> bit of a brief skim though...
<dednick> i gots to run. later.
<greyback_> tedg: hey, would this backtrace suggest anything to you: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8566086/
<greyback_> unity8 is blocked here
<mterry> mzanetti, updated branch and added MP comment
<Saviq> greyback_, mzanetti, if you're not gonna be around tomorrow at all, have a good trip and see you there! drop me an email or text if you crystallize a plan for Fri
<greyback_> Saviq: certainly, safe trip
<mzanetti> Saviq: yep. thanks. See you there
<mzanetti> mterry: looking
<tedg> greyback_, Hmm, that could be getting the cgmanager connection.
<tedg> greyback_, We do that when getting the pid list.
<tedg> greyback_, Not sure why that connection wouldn't connect though.
<tedg> greyback_, Is cgmanager hung?
<greyback_> tedg: yep, I can confirm that unity8/qtmir is checking the PID for an app at that time
<mzanetti> mterry: thanks. approved
<greyback_> tedg: is first I've heard of cgmanager. It's a separate process then I guess
<mterry> mzanetti, awesome
<tedg> greyback_, Yeah, system process
<tedg> greyback_, Basically provides a way to get info on the cgroup.
<greyback_> gotcha
<greyback_> tedg: looks ok to me: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8566391/
<tedg> greyback_, So not sure of any reason that'd be, we're kinda simple there just opening up a dbus connection to a well known path.
<tedg> greyback_, We could make it an async callback, but not sure that'd make things less crazy.
<greyback_> tedg: yeah, it's why I'm pretty confused why it's blocking there
<mterry> jgdx, I can't reproduce the problem
<mterry> jgdx, how often does it not work for you?
<mterry> oh whoops we were talking in #ubuntu-touch, moving there
<Saviq> tedg, you there?
<tedg> Saviq, I am here.
<Saviq> tedg, will we get the i-n branches under review today?
<Saviq> tedg, also, what's with the settings MP, do we need it in the 10/16 image?
<tedg> Saviq, I'm not sure about the indicator-network ones, that's Wellark's
<tedg> Saviq, Which settings MP? The extreme volume one?
<Saviq> tedg, obviously meant i-sound
<Saviq> tedg, yes
<tedg> Saviq, If that's it... need is strong... it puts the warning in the settings. Incase you didn't notice the notification and the menu.
<tedg> Uhg, LP timeout
<Saviq> tedg, so the only beef I still have is that the bubbles come up when using the slider
<Saviq> tedg, what we were thinking is that we should introduce explicit actions for vol+/vol- hw buttons instead of what we're doing now
<tedg> Saviq, Eh, we could. But I'd rather get the open action implemented, we could use it in i-network as well.
<Saviq> tedg, hmm but in theory that's not enough even, as the idea would be to never show the bubble if the slider was on screen, and that, I believe, you don't know for indicators, let alone in settings
<Saviq> tedg, I think I don't know what's that, in any case, that's a relatively minor beef, you tell me if it's possible to at least not show the bubbles when sound indicator is open
<tedg> Saviq, If we had the open action we'd know for indicators for sure. We could query the focused app as well.
<tedg> Saviq, My thought is that it's fine to have both for the 10/16 image. We should fix it, but not critical.
<Saviq> ah open action meaning whether the indicator is open, understood
<Saviq> and settings could very well set it as well
<tedg> Yup
<Saviq> tedg, I do think we should have explicit vol+/vol- actions in any case
<tedg> Saviq, Makes sense, so we can handle stepping differently as well.
<Saviq> tedg, as I imagine it's not always going to be just currentVol +/- 0.1
<Saviq> tedg, exactly, especially for alert
<Saviq> there should only be maybe 4 steps
<tedg> We could do logarithmic buttons! /me logs a critical bug
<Saviq> ;)
<Saviq> tedg, so you're saying I should test the indicator in utopic as well...
<tedg> Saviq, We should, I haven't verified that yet. Focused on the rtm landing.
<Saviq> tedg, right, I'll kick a build, and since we're landing into rtm separately, we'll do the testing for utopic separately
<Saviq> tedg, while the rtm landing can go in
<Saviq> mzanetti, you still lurkin'?
<Saviq> Wellark, should the autopilot test for i-n work?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... packed my stuff for tomorrow
<Wellark> Saviq: no, forget about it
<Wellark> if it doesn't then bohoo
<mzanetti> Saviq: what up?
<Wellark> will fix it next week
<Saviq> mzanetti, guess what, could you please rebase the test branch for utopic on shared model?
<Saviq> as you did with rtm already
<mzanetti> Saviq: this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/fix_snap_decision_test/+merge/238238
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes
<Saviq> mzanetti, there's a small conflict in tst_Shell.qml
<mzanetti> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/fix_snap_decision_test/+merge/238494
<mzanetti> Saviq: wait. mistake
<Saviq> mzanetti, looks good, no?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes, now it is
<Saviq> mzanetti, kk
<Saviq> mzanetti, thanks a bunch
<mzanetti> Saviq: nw. how's the image going? keeping you still busy?
<Saviq> mzanetti, just testing now
<Saviq> mzanetti, and is looking good, no issue found yet
<mzanetti> great. is this rtm still?
<Saviq> yeah, rtm; well, davmor2 found one http://people.canonical.com/~davmor2/oops.png that I submissively took blame for
<mzanetti> the string?
<davmor2> Saviq: and the non translated strings in the indicators don'tforget them
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah
<Saviq> tedg, I dropped settings from silo 6 as it's going in now, we'd need a separate silo for it if we need it in
<tedg> Saviq, K
<Saviq> tedg, but IMO it could be left out for now, as you get the bubble in your face in any case
<tedg> Saviq, Yeah, I'll look to land via utopic, etc. Normal stuff.
<Saviq> tedg, yup, cool beanz
<Saviq> tedg, there's conflicts in indicator-sound in utopic silo 26 https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-026-1-build/9/console
<tedg> That's confusing.
<tedg> They're both up-to-date on trunk.
<Saviq> tedg, criss-cross
<tedg> Sure, but that shouldn't break this case.
<Saviq> tedg, but yeah, confusing
<Saviq> what's more confusing is that the train can't seem to keep its logs straight, they're interleaved
<tedg> Yeah, but I can recreate this one.
<tedg> Saviq, So it seems if you drop the sync branch and just do the warning one it's fine.
<tedg> Saviq, Let's just do that, it'll pull all the same diffs.
<Saviq> tedg, ok, will do, just kicked a build of the rest and will do i-s after that
<tedg> Saviq, Why are we putting the dash under suspend/resume?
<tedg> Can it not just handle not sucking resources itself?
<tedg> greyback_, ^
<greyback_> tedg: apparently not
<tedg> We trust it to no spawn processes and a billion other things. Seems like it's a "trusted helper" more than a "managed app".
<tedg> greyback_, Wait, are we suspend/resuming it or just adjusting it's OOM value?
<greyback_> tedg: we suspend/resume it & adjust OOM
<tedg> greyback_, So for cases like it getting OOM'd do we re-sigstop the new process?
<greyback_> tedg: well it should really not be OOM'd at all
<greyback_> but if it is, and is respawned, then yeah it should be re-sigstoppped
<tedg> greyback_, If we're adjusting the OOM value to more than the focused app, the focused app can kill it at will.
<greyback_> tedg: We just want it so that dash is less likely than the app to be killed. I don't follow your last statement
<tedg> greyback_, So we're not dynamically setting it?
<greyback_> tedg: we do. Dash is still set at a lower OOM value than the app though, when app focused. (lower=less likely to be killed).
<tedg> greyback_, So, for example, the focused app is 100, the unfocused app is 1000, unity 8 is 0. We're toggling the dash between 10 and 90 ?
<greyback_> tedg: if dash focused, it is 100. If dash not focused, it is 200
<tedg> greyback_, So we're adjusting it so the dash is more likely to be killed than the app.
<tedg> If the app is focused.
<greyback_> tedg: yep, but still less likely than unfocused apps
<tedg> greyback_, Why can't we just set the dash at 200. Then if no apps are focused, they'll all be 1000.
<tedg> There'll be no 100.
<greyback_> tedg: and if there is a focused app?
<greyback_> what OOM does it get?
<tedg> 100
<greyback_> tedg: would probably work for phone
<greyback_> and I can't see an issue with tablet either
<tedg> Less moving parts.
 * tedg hates on cars for a moment
#ubuntu-unity 2014-10-16
<seb128> hey there
<seb128> so I just updated my krillin to current rtm, and the unity dash is empty
<seb128> like apps, music, videos, all empty/without icons
<seb128> is there any debug info that would be useful?
<seb128> Saviq ^
<seb128> hum, no unity8 hackers this morning?
<seb128> I sort of need to use the phone but I would like to get debug infos before I reboot it
<tsdgeos> seb128: what' up?
<seb128> tsdgeos,  so I just updated my krillin to current rtm, and the unity dash is empty
<seb128>  like apps, music, videos, all empty/without icons
<seb128>  is there any debug info that would be useful?
<tsdgeos> seb128: does pulling down to refresh help?
<seb128> I can swipe between scopes or use the launcher, start apps, etc
<seb128> I didn't try, I wanted to keep it in this state in case that was useful
<seb128> do you want me to try?
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> though it seems more like if the qml is borked
<seb128> yes, fixed it
<tsdgeos> and not being loaded
<tsdgeos> it did?
<seb128> yes
<tsdgeos> wow
<seb128> only on apps
<seb128> music still empty
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> pull down only refreshes the current scope
<seb128> k
<tsdgeos> seb128: sounds more like a backend scopes bug to me
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: ↑↑↑
<seb128> the unity8-dash.log is spammed with those
<seb128> "file:///usr/share/unity8/Dash/CardTool.qml:179:38: Unable to assign [undefined] to bool"
<seb128> not sure that's the issue though
<seb128> man, that log is verbose
<tsdgeos> nah that's not horrible
<seb128> Pre-populating scope "musicaggregator"
<seb128> Pre-populating scope "videoaggregator"
<seb128> Caught an error from create_query(): unity::scopes::TimeoutException: Request ti
<seb128> med out after 500 milliseconds
<tsdgeos> that may be
<tsdgeos> it's still backend
<pstolowski> seb128, hey, anything interesting in scopes-registry.log?
<seb128> pstolowski, hey
<pstolowski> marcustomlinson, pete-woods ^
<pstolowski> marcustomlinson, pete-woods may still we been the issue with location data?
<seb128> pstolowski,
<seb128> RegistryObject::ScopeProcess::on_process_death(): Process for scope: "clickscope" exited
<seb128> not sure that's "interesting"
<seb128> same for music, video, etc
<pstolowski> seb128, no, this is perfectly fine
<seb128> k
<seb128> nothing looking weird then
<pstolowski> seb128, it's most likely https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scopes-api/+bug/1374481
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1374481 in The Savilerow project "Nearby and News scope do not load on reboot" [Critical,Confirmed]
<seb128> pstolowski, so, any info I can get? I refresh apps which made it populated
<seb128> music and video are still empty
<seb128> wikipedia and my photos have content
<tsdgeos> seb128: music and video are not populated on refresh either?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: can you merge feeds with trunk of scopes-shell? also do you have an eta to make the apps scope movable?
<seb128> tsdgeos, I didn't try to refresh those, keeping some buggy state for debug
<tsdgeos> ok
<seb128> sorry that was unclear from what I wrote
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, it has to be movable?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: yes, see mail form James i CC'ed you
<tsdgeos> damnit
<tsdgeos> maybe i didn't cc you
<tsdgeos> Pawel Stolowski <1281602@bugs.launchpad.net>
<tsdgeos> ?¿
<pstolowski> huh?
<tsdgeos> yeah no idea how that ended up there :d
<tsdgeos> but obviously not in your mailbox
<tsdgeos> i'll forward them
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, anyway, that's trivial to do
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: cool, can you do it soon-ish along with the merge to trunk?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, and yeah, i'll merge in a moment
<tsdgeos> cool
<seb128> pstolowski, so, anything useful I could provide while some scopes are still empty?
<seb128> bah
<seb128> unity8 segfaulted again
<seb128> on r109
<seb128> well, unity8-dash
<tsdgeos> do you have a backtrace?
<tsdgeos> or way to reproduce?
<seb128> no :-/
<seb128> dunno why apport doesn't collect the dump
<seb128> trying to reproduce
<seb128> it happened when I pressed the top left "back" arrow to go from the click store back to the app lens
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> rebooted the phone, on rtm 109, no app icons again
<seb128> pstolowski, ^
<seb128> that's twice in a row
<seb128> on the rtm image
<seb128> that's suboptimal :/
<seb128> music and video have content this time, only apps are missing
<pstolowski> seb128, icons missing is not a scopes / backend issue
<seb128> pstolowski, sorry, when I mean "icon", it's the app page is empty
<seb128> no content
<pstolowski> seb128, aah
<pstolowski> seb128, anything in logs this time?
<seb128> no :/
<pstolowski> seb128, and if you swipe down to refresh, it works?
<seb128> pstolowski, yes
<marcustomlinson> seb128: can you pastebin the scope-registry.log
<seb128> marcustomlinson, http://people.canonical.com/~seb128/scope-registry.log
<seb128> marcustomlinson, e.g the run from 16 07:43:26 was buggy
<seb128> tsdgeos, ok, it's easy to segfault
<tsdgeos> that's bad :D
<seb128> by clicking through click store and back to dash
<seb128> (gdb) bt
<seb128> #0  0xadac0626 in unity::scopes::Category::query() const ()
<seb128>    from /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libunity-scopes.so.3
<seb128> #1  0xadb69f5a in scopes_ng::Categories::data(QModelIndex const&, int) const ()
<seb128>    from /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/unity8/qml/Unity/libUnity-qml.so
<seb128> #2  0xb64ebe4a in QSortFilterProxyModel::data(QModelIndex const&, int) const ()
<seb128>    from /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libQt5Core.so.5
 * seb128 installs dbg
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: ↑↑↑ this points at you guys
<marcustomlinson> jamesh: the discussion about scopes crashing is here ^
<marcustomlinson> seb128: when did all this start happening? any way to roll back. This wasn't happening yesterday right?
<marcustomlinson> seb128: something broke recently
<seb128> marcustomlinson, what issue? the segfault or the empty dash?
<seb128> the empty dash, I got it for the first time today
<seb128> and got it twice in 3 reboots
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so we just landed into rtm and not trunk because of time, right?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and because not everything got reviewed, ye
<Saviq> s
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but there's a silo to land everything that went into rtm (and more) into trunk already, yes
<tsdgeos> ok :)
<Saviq> but awaiting reviews
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and if I get any say in it, we'll just sync trunk to rtm soon after that
<tsdgeos> ok
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, i'be pushed feeds
<tsdgeos> tx
<seb128> jamesh, marcustomlinson, pstolowski, hit that one again
<seb128> #0  unity::scopes::Category::title (this=0x30)
<seb128>     at /build/buildd/unity-scopes-api-0.6.7+14.10.20141010.1/src/scopes/Category.cpp:56
<seb128> No locals.
<seb128> #1  0xadd9de02 in scopes_ng::Categories::data(QModelIndex const&, int) const ()
<seb128>    from /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/unity8/qml/Unity/libUnity-qml.so
<seb128> No symbol table info available.
<seb128> #2  0xb6531e4a in QSortFilterProxyModel::data(QModelIndex const&, int) const ()
<seb128>    from /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libQt5Core.so.5
<seb128> segfault
<seb128> jamesh, marcustomlinson, pstolowski, opened https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scopes-api/+bug/1381970 about it
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1381970 in unity-scopes-api (Ubuntu) "unity8-dash segfaults when using click store" [Undecided,New]
<pstolowski> seb128, i'm reflashing to try to repro
<seb128> pstolowski, it's not trivial to trigger, but I had a bunch of times since this morning
<seb128> just tapping through click store results and back for a while
<pstolowski> seb128, this is odd.. we haven't been touching this area for very long time, not sure why that started happening just now
<seb128> pstolowski, not sure it did, the empty scope is new
<seb128> pstolowski, unity8-dash segfaulting sometime is not new, but there are enough issues that I never bothered trying to spend time looking at the issue
<seb128> I assumed that people were working on those issues
<seb128> but now we are hitting rtm
<seb128> and I hit like 3 segfaults yesterday, which is a bit embarassing
<seb128> so I decided to try to see if I can help provide info/see if they are being worked on
<seb128> lunch time
<seb128> bbiab
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, did we enable qml caching recently?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: we did
<tsdgeos> and i think we disabled it
<tsdgeos> shortly afterwards
<tsdgeos> since it made everything crash like crazy
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ↑↑↑
<Saviq> tsdgeos, pstolowski it's enabled in rtm
<Saviq> it doesn't exist in utopic yet
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, hmm ok. that bt seb128 pasted looks like a row out of valid range is requested in ::data()
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, which is weird
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: not that weird tbh, you have to protect against that :D
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, and then it crashes trying to access invalid object
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, yes, that's true
<larsu> Saviq: what exactly is expected of indicator-sound with regards to the volume bubble? (I saw you reassign a couple of bugs to it)
<larsu> Saviq: or is tedg on top of it?
<Saviq> larsu, that it doesn't appear when you have a slider on screen (from indicator or settings)
<larsu> Saviq: how should indictor-sound know that there's a slider on screen?
<Saviq> larsu, it needs to be told by the indicator and settings ;)
<Saviq> larsu, basically if indicator-sound.open == true
<Saviq> larsu, and that action will be set by the shell when the indicator is open, and by settings app when its sound page is open
<Saviq> larsu, I'm worried, though, that people will want to drag the bar in the bubble, which would be a little more involve
<Saviq> d
<larsu> Saviq: hm, right now it only seems to show a notification in the scroll action, which isn't even used on the phone
<larsu> Saviq: clearly this is getting out of hand. We need a proper volume control module in unity8
<facundobatista> Hola!
<Saviq> larsu, we actually don't, we need to pass the vol+/vol- to the indicator and let it do with it as it pleases
<larsu> Saviq: except for handling user feedback, because clearly it doesn't have enough information
<larsu> Saviq: I'm really starting to come around to the idea that indicators need to become smarter in the ui layer
<Saviq> larsu, right now it does, it's easy to add an "open" action
<Saviq> larsu, but yeah, the latency of it is not great
<larsu> Saviq: which doesn't help in the wizard case, does it?
<Saviq> larsu, well, the wizard case is different, it's triggering volume changes for no apparent reason
<Saviq> larsu, the problem isn't that the bubble appears, rather that it's triggered in the first place
<larsu> Saviq: we'll have system components that change the volume at some point
<larsu> Saviq: and then we add another exception to i-sound?
<larsu> the default case should be _not_ to show a notification
<Saviq> larsu, I don't really care, if you have a better plan, fine by me
<larsu> Saviq: I do, but nobody has time
<Saviq> larsu, could you help with bug #1381871, looks like indicator-sound triggers a bubble on start
<ubot5> bug 1381871 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "[wizard] volume notification showing up during wizard (with volume as 0)" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1381871
<Saviq> and it's restarted because of language change in the wizard
<larsu> Saviq: the restarting makes sense, but I wonder why on earth it would trigger a notification on startup
<Saviq> larsu, I know even less
<Saviq> tsdgeos, pstolowski, what do we know about the "apps scope empty on boot" issue?
<larsu> Saviq: it doesn't do that for me. My bet is on unity8 requesting a state change...
 * larsu builds unity, again
<Saviq> larsu, bear in mind it's not landed in trunks, only in rtm
<Saviq> larsu, and unity8 isn't running at that point
<larsu> Saviq: can you point me to the branch that'S in there?
<Saviq> larsu, https://code.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-sound/trunk.rtm-14.09
<larsu> Saviq: ya, this one shows a notification on every volume change. wtf?
<larsu> in the wrong place, too
<Saviq> larsu, that's on desktop is it?
<seb128> larsu, yeah, that's https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/indicator-sound/synchronous-notification/+merge/238252
<Saviq> larsu, on the phone it behaves ok
<Saviq> larsu, it's approved into trunk as well https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/indicator-sound/synchronous-notification/+merge/237666
<larsu> Saviq: didn't you just tell me it doesn't behave ok?
<Saviq> larsu, with that one exception on restart
<Saviq> s/re//
<larsu> this code has changed quite a bit since I last touched it..
<seb128> larsu, you nice code got tedified? ;-)
<larsu> you said that
<seb128> ;-)
<Saviq> seb128, popey, bug #1382039
<ubot5> bug 1382039 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Apps scope empty on boot" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1382039
<seb128> Saviq, thanks
<popey> thanks!
<Saviq> seb128, popey, was wizard involved in your case?
<seb128> Saviq, no
<seb128> Saviq, I had it after an ota update and one after a debug reboot
<seb128> both on installed system with no wizard
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i *think* it's the scopes timing out, or that seemed what seb128 had
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, something like that...
<larsu> Saviq: I don't see it on the desktop because something about pulse stream restore I don't understand
<tsdgeos> Saviq: and also refreshing got them back
<larsu> Saviq: however, the code very much looks like it triggers on every volume change
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah yeah, same here
<larsu> Saviq: which cannot be what we want, or is it?
<seb128> larsu, is it, see spec
<Saviq> larsu, why not?
<seb128> larsu, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Sound
<larsu> well then the notifiction is correct as well
<larsu> volume changes -> notification
<seb128> larsu, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1232633
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1232633 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[system] Changing volume doesn't show feedback on the phone" [High,In progress]
<Saviq> larsu, well, it doesn't change, does it, it's just the indicator that restarts
<seb128> larsu, it shouldn't change on indicator restart
<larsu> bss, I hate it when you're right
<seb128> lol
<larsu> sorry :)
<Saviq> pstolowski, where would I look for info on the "apps scope empty on boot" issue?
<Saviq> tedg, bug #1381871
<ubot5> bug 1381871 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "[wizard] volume notification showing up during wizard (with volume as 0)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1381871
<kgunn> i notice it shows up on boot on my laptop too
<kgunn> since a couple of weeks back
<tedg> larsu, So are you fixing that or should I?
<larsu> Saviq, seb128: got a fix. Feel dirty.
<larsu> tedg: just fixed it
<tedg> kgunn, I think we fixed that case.
 * larsu commits
<kgunn> ack
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> larsu: thanks!
<sil2100> larsu, Saviq, tedg: I see we have a separate branch for 14.09 - so we need to release it separately for utopic and ubuntu-rtm, right?
<Saviq> sil2100, yes, this didn't even land in utopic yet
<tedg> sil2100, Correct
<Saviq> sil2100, yesteday's silo, that is
<sil2100> Ok, I would love to fast-track it with priority to ubuntu-rtm anyways
<sil2100> We would like to land that ASAP and kick a new image with that + qtmir
<Saviq> sil2100, there is also bug #1382039, for which we have no steps to repro yet, but 3 people saw it today
<ubot5> bug 1382039 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Apps scope empty on boot" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1382039
<Saviq> sil2100, has silo 12 (?) landed yesterday, one that mentioned the long delay in dash on stratup?
<sil2100> Saviq: ok, noting - for now management didn't put it on the high prio list, same for QA
<sil2100> Saviq: you mean the scopes fix?
<Saviq> sil2100, yes
<cwayne> Saviq: yeah it landed
<sil2100> Saviq: yes, it still made it in
<Saviq> sil2100, that sounds relevant for this new bug
<larsu> Saviq: branch is attached. Should I merge propose that onto the rtm branch?
<Saviq> larsu, yes please
<Saviq> larsu, you'll need a separate branch, since trunk and rtm diverged
<larsu> Saviq: a separate branch for what?
<Saviq> larsu, ah, you based that off of rtm anyway, right
<Saviq> tedg, so you might want to incorporate that into your branch for trunk ↑
<tedg> larsu, It needs to be a separate branch but you just need to merge lp:~ted/indicator-sound/rtm-silent-mode-item to handle the reversion that happened on the rtm branch.
<tedg> larsu, Then it can be proposed into trunk
<larsu> tedg: the branch is broken. Don't merge it into trunk.
<larsu> tedg: for example, scrolling over the indicator on desktop now makes two notifications
<tedg> larsu, ? I thought I blocked the second notification by checking to see if we're using role based pulse. That shouldn't happen on desktop.
<larsu> tedg: ah sorry, I turned that off in my built to be able to see the problem. It's still a bit weird that we emit notifications from two different places
<larsu> tedg: and the role based stuff doesn't really scream "not on desktop" to me (and maybe we'll get it there too at some point?)
<tedg> larsu, Yes, so "the idea" was that we'd turn that role stuff on desktop and then not make u-s-d send the notifications.
<tedg> larsu, So we wouldn't have two sources of them either.
<tedg> V-work
<sil2100> larsu: do we have an MP for the 14.09 branch? Since we would like to assign a silo for that ;)
<larsu> sil2100: ya, https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/indicator-sound/lp1381871/+merge/238555
<larsu> I linked it to the bug as well
<sil2100> larsu: thanks!
<sil2100> tedg, Saviq: can I get anyone of you guys reviewing that branch ^
<tedg> sil2100, Just did :-)
<sil2100> larsu, tedg, Saviq: landing prepared and silo building as we speak :)
<Saviq> coolz
<sil2100> tedg: can you help out with testing as well?
<tedg> sil2100, How do you test that without building an image?
<Saviq> easy to test... `restart indicator-sound`
<tedg> Ah, okay.
<Saviq> tedg, just install the .deb and enable wizard if you want to test the actual path
<Saviq> phablet-config --help to the rescue
<tedg> Usually for me the wizard is just the annoying side effect of --wipe
<tedg> Never realized you could turn it back on :-)
<pstolowski> Saviq, scope-registry.log is the main starting point for finding out about any scopes backend issues, but it didn't lead us to anything useful yet
<pstolowski> not for this particular issue
<Saviq> pstolowski, ok, I'll let you know if I stumble upon it again
<pstolowski> Saviq, pete-woods has experienced it, grabbed logs etc but what's causing it is still unknown
<Saviq> pstolowski, :/
<Saviq> pstolowski, please use bug #1382039 to record findings
<ubot5> bug 1382039 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Apps scope empty on boot" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1382039
<tedg> sil2100, larsu's fix works for me mako r91
<tedg> sil2100, Tested by restarting and reenabling the wizard
<sil2100> tedg: mako 91 is ubuntu-rtm, right?
<sil2100> Let me do a re-confirm as well
<tedg> sil2100, Yes
<sil2100> Saviq, tedg, larsu: confirmed, fixed
<Saviq> sil2100, awesomes
<Saviq> sil2100, did you talk to pete-woods about the empty scopes issue?
<larsu> nice, thanks
<Saviq> sil2100, they've a revert ready, everyone and their mother have been hitting it
<sil2100> Saviq: didn't poke them about that yet... QA didn't yet mention this as an issue so not sure if we'll be able to get this in
<sil2100> Saviq: is the revert in a landing already?
<sil2100> (or you prefer just reverting it in the archive?)
<pete-woods> Saviq: FYI, we just reproduced the empty scopes bug with our reverted branch
<Saviq> pete-woods, uhm
<sil2100> tedg, larsu, Saviq: since I missed that out probably... did we already release the indicator-sound fix for utopic?
<tedg> sil2100, We have not yet.
<tedg> sil2100, We haven't released any sound notifications for utopic.
<sil2100> ACK, let's write that down somewhere and try not to forget, don't want to go out of sync too much
<tedg> sil2100, Once CI Train becomes unfroze we have a bunch of syncing to do.
<tedg> sil2100, Utopic has a bunch of bug fixes that weren't allowed in rtm.
#ubuntu-unity 2014-10-17
<lpotter> hmm
<pete-woods> Saviq: hey. is there a way to disable the QML caching thing? just wanted to try disabling it on my N4..
<Saviq> pete-woods, no idea, you might wanna check the patch in qtdeclarative-opensource-src, or ricmm
<Saviq> pete-woods, note it's only enabled in rtm
<pete-woods> Saviq: oh okay. it's that way round! thought it was the other
<pete-woods> so good to have that info
<tsdgeos> dednick: that diff looks weird
<tsdgeos> ah because we don't have all the new stuff in unty8
<tsdgeos> dednick: maybe propose it for rtm too?
<dednick> tsdgeos: fixed.
<dednick> i proposed an rtm branch against trunk by mistake
<tsdgeos> dednick: so how do i get this to happen on the desktop, which call do i need to make it think i want the demo?
<dednick> tsdgeos: plugin/AccountServices/AccountServices.cpp - change ::demoEdges() to return true.
<tsdgeos> he he
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> dednick: does it work for you in the desktop?
<dednick> tsdgeos: ya
<dednick> tsdgeos: not for you?
<tsdgeos> dednick: i can't move it up after brining indicators down
<tsdgeos> but niether in rtm nor yours
<dednick> hm. give me a sec
<tsdgeos> dednick: how do you run it?
<tsdgeos> ./run.sh ?
<dednick> ./run
<dednick> ya
 * tsdgeos scratches head
<tsdgeos> dednick: is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1373319 fixed or the branches there don't fix all the bug?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1373319 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Indicator sound menu always showing media player in "running" state" [Medium,In progress]
<dednick> tsdgeos: ya. it's fixed.
<dednick> tsdgeos: tested the edges again. seems fine to me :/
<dednick> i'm off for some lunch. bbl.
<tsdgeos> same here
<tsdgeos> lunch
<tedg> Saviq, Are you planning on landing the "rtm silo" into Utopic today?
<tsdgeos> tedg: he's on a plane, doubt so
<tedg> tsdgeos, Hmm, yes, landing on a plane, should let the pilot do that :-)
<dandrader> dednick, is that new panel MP landing somewhere (rtm or trunk)?
<dednick> dandrader: it's landed in rtm already
<dednick> dandrader: still waiting in trunk
<dandrader> dednick, waiting for what?
<dednick> dandrader: waiting on approval
<dednick> dandrader: there are some issues still which i'm fixing. not sure if they should go in another branch though. will need to patch rtm as well most likely
#ubuntu-unity 2015-10-12
<Saviq> dednick, hey, your silo would need a rebuild (unity8 is dirty), and another u8 one is waiting for QA, how about we merge your silo into the bigger https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/445 ?
<dednick> Saviq: yeah, we can merge it in
<Saviq> ack, will do
<dednick> Saviq: there's also https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/UnityMenuModelStack-LeakFix/+merge/273858 if you want to put that in as well. very small.
<dednick> just a test leak
<Saviq> yup, will do
<pstolowski> Saviq, hey, I've linked a new proposed solution to #1238979, want to take a look / comment / give it a shot?
<Saviq> pstolowski, will do
<pstolowski> Saviq, thanks
<mhall119> Saviq: will apt update && apt dist-upgrade after installing silo22 get me the latest packages from silo22, or do I need to keep running citrain?
<Saviq> mhall119, you need to drop the overlay preference file (or add an even higher one for silo 22)
<Saviq> mhall119, check /etc/apt/preferences.d/
<mhall119> Saviq: the overlay has pin-priority of 1001, and the silo has 1100
<Saviq> mhall119, citrain might've added that
<Saviq> mhall119, in that case dist-upgrade will work (but it will also upgrade from overlay)
<Saviq> mhall119, note silo 22 isn't @ its best today
<Saviq> mhall119, we're waiting for two other silos to land before we can rebuild it and test+land
<Saviq> mhall119, so it might be unity8 is older in silo 22 than it is in overlay, lemme chcek
<mhall119> Saviq: ack, thanks
<Saviq> mhall119, actually they have equal versions atm, you should be able to dist-upgrade
<Saviq> mhall119, `apt-cache policy unity8` to the rescue
<mhall119> that's good,because I did that this morning already :)
<Saviq> mhall119, I kicked a rebuild just for you, there's been some minor changes
<Saviq> mhall119, you'll be glad to know that mir 0.17, fixing instabilities for external screens, is ready for QA now
<mhall119> \o/
<mhall119> I hope it fixes the cursor issues too, that's my primary pain-point at the moment
<Saviq> it should, yes (but you can't use both silos at the same time unfortunately, that's one of the silos we're waiting for)
#ubuntu-unity 2015-10-13
<Saviq> ltinkl, hey, can you please rebase screenshot on top of lp:~unity-team/unity8/externalMonitor
<Saviq> and dednick, could you please rebase touch tracing on top of lp:~dandrader/qtmir/multimonitorNext
<dednick> Saviq: ok
<dednick> Saviq: is there a new unity-api branch?
<dednick> Saviq: nevermind. pre-req of pre-req of pre-req...
<dednick> Saviq: i've merged it, but i've added the pre-req at https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/qtmir/remove-dpkg-CMAK_INSTALL_PREFIX/+merge/274222.
<dednick> Saviq: and i've updated the landing request for that MP.
<tsdgeos> Mirv: do you know why we have an ancient gammaray?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: just because it has (had, not relevant anymore) ubuntu changes so it doesn't get auto-synced from Debian, and no-one has bothered updating or requesting a sync from sponsors
<tsdgeos> :/
<cimi> pstolowski, what do you prefer for sharing the mimetypes from the preview sharing?
<cimi> pstolowski, like a string?
<pstolowski> cimi, yes, string. i'm currently discussing some aspects of that with tsdgeos. i'm not thrilled by shell doing such remapping, just raising the issue
<tsdgeos> Mirv: any way we can fix that for wily or is it too late already?
<pstolowski> cimi, tsdgeos if content hub will never use mime types, it's pointless to do any remapping. would be good to know what future holds for c-h
<tsdgeos> i agree
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: personally i think it's better if the scope just gives us what the content hub uses for now and if it ever changes, well the scopes may need to do some fixing
<tsdgeos> or in that case we may do the "fake mapping" the other way around
<tsdgeos> for a while
<tsdgeos> but otoh Saviq says we may use mimetypes at some point in the content-hub
<tsdgeos> so undecided
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do you think we should get mimetypes for now and do a giant switch to contenthub.types? looks flacky to me
<Saviq> tsdgeos, pstolowski, let's confirm the content hub plans maybe
<Saviq> as using mimes makes total sense to me
<Saviq> but maybe I don't know something
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, mapping from c-h types to mimetypes to handle 'old scopes' after c-h changes will not be possible imo. we will need to fix scopes then
<Saviq> dednick, thanks
<Saviq> dednick, not sure which landing req you updated though? the abandoned one? (I updated https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/445)
<Saviq> pstolowski, tsdgeos https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity-api/scope-activate-action/+merge/273557 will conflict with the MPs from https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/445
<Saviq> might wanna rebase on mousePointer
<ltinkl> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity8/rotateScreenshots/+merge/274235 resubmitted
<Saviq> ltinkl, ack
<Saviq> here's hoping it's the last conflict before we can land this silo finally
<pstolowski> Saviq, no worries, i've 3 silos in the pipeline for shell plugin, unlikely to land this week
<Saviq> ack
<Saviq> pstolowski, yeah, you kinda dropped silo 35 on us ;)
 * Saviq needs to pay attention as to what's going on
<pstolowski> Saviq, indeed... sorry about that. mzanetti knew about it
<Saviq> nw
<Saviq> pstolowski, truth be told the train needs to do a better job at handling conflicts
<Saviq> I'd venture to say you should be able to declare requests as dependencies for another, which should base the changes on top of code from the other silo, add the PPA as a dependency in the downstream silo etc.
<Saviq> we could then, in theory, have multiple silos for the same project queued one after the other
<pstolowski> +1...
<Saviq> I even proposed that some time in the past
<Mirv> tsdgeos: it'd need FFE bug filed and approved before feature freeze on Thursday.. release team might have better things to do. but if you follow the devel version it can be synced as soon as wily+1 opens easily.
<tsdgeos> Mirv: i remember our plan was to swtich to w+1 soon so i guess persoanlyy i can live with it
<Mirv> tsdgeos: for phone certainly, yes, and if you-as-a-dev are fine with it too then there's no problem. it's rolling.
<Mirv> Saviq: I wonder if anyone on the team has any cycles to play with Qt 5.5? or would you rather wait for 5.5.1 which will hopefully get released this week? it'd be useful to look around + run qmltests, but I'd also like to have a proper solution for bug #1493851 regarding unity8 (see last comment)
<ubot5`> bug 1493851 in qtubuntu-media (Ubuntu) "Port to upstreamed versions of Audio Role patch" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1493851
<pmcgowan> alf, I have https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-system-compositor/+bug/1502145 right now, anything to check?
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1502145 in unity-system-compositor (Ubuntu) "rc-proposed r140, krillin: screen does not blank after timeout expires" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<alf> pmcgowan: Not really, I am preparing a new version of USC with more logging which will hopefully provide us with more info.
<alf> pmcgowan: Which rc-proposed release do you have?
<pmcgowan> alf, 136 on mx4
<alf> pmcgowan: Also, have you noticed any pattern that could help me reproduce it, or is it completely random?
<pmcgowan> probably fri or sat
<pmcgowan> alf, this is the first I am seeing it
<pmcgowan> alf, the phone has been up over 3 days I think
<pmcgowan> alf, I changed the timeout value a couple days ago
<pmcgowan> oh wait I had to reboot yesterday for a different issue
<alf> pmcgowan: One thing I have no info about from previous occurences is FD status. Could you please pastebin the result 'sudo lsof -p'?
<pmcgowan> alf, bad command?
<Saviq> alf, IIUC https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-system-compositor/+bug/1502145/comments/8 says there's something ("active") holding the lock
<alf> pmcgowan: oops sorry, 'sudo lsof'
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1502145 in unity-system-compositor (Ubuntu) "rc-proposed r140, krillin: screen does not blank after timeout expires" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pmcgowan> got a lot of lsof: no pwd entry for UID 2000
<pmcgowan> alf, thats a 12MB output?
<alf> pmcgowan: right, all open files by all threads, better gzip it :)
<kgunn> pmcgowan: does the power button toggle the screen on/off ?
<kgunn> or stuck on?
<Saviq> larsu, hey, is there an easy way to match :1.42 dbus name to a PID?
<kgunn> pmcgowan: feels like we still have file handle leaks somewhere....
<pmcgowan> kgunn, button works
<Saviq> pmcgowan, kgunn, IIUC System State Requests:
<Saviq>   Name: active, Owner: :1.42, State: 1
<Saviq> means that thing requested the screen to be on... now to identify what "that thing" is
<pmcgowan> alf, zip sent
<Saviq> ltinkl, maybe you know how to map a dbus name to PID?
<alf> Saviq: there is a dbus service for that, let me find the link
<alf> Saviq: sudo dbus-send --print-reply=literal --system --dest=org.freedesktop.DBus /org/freedesktop/DBus org.freedesktop.DBus.GetConnectionUnixProcessID string:":1.2"
 * kgunn saves that in his crib sheet
<Saviq> kgunn, can you run ↑ with :1.42
<Saviq> pmcgowan, I meant ↑
<Saviq> sry
<alf> Saviq: I think you will find this is unity8 (from previous experience)
<pmcgowan> Saviq,  uint32 1931
<Saviq> pmcgowan, ps aux | grep 1931
<pmcgowan> which is unity8
<Saviq> ok let me see when do we hold that lock
<alf> pmcgowan: Saviq: I don't think it tells us much though, because I get similar output on krillin right now (when the screen is on and not in greeter), and the screen turns off fine
<Saviq> alf, orly
<Saviq> I don't have it
<alf> Saviq: ah, it's because I have an app open
<Saviq> ah it's up when app is focused
<alf> pmcgowan: Can you turn off the screen manually (power key) and rerun powerd-cli
<pmcgowan> alf, none requests
<Saviq> alf, owait, that's not a screen lock anyway, just a wakelock
<Saviq> alf, powerd no longer handles display requests does it?
 * Saviq can't see powerd-cli display on bright in powerd-cli list
<Saviq> and no mention in either u-s-c or powerd logs
<alf> pmcgowan: Saviq: Right. So I want to see if any app has requested a a keepDisplayOn from USC, but we will need the USC with enhanced logging I am preparing
<Saviq> alf, right, but that means we can't get anything out of pmcgowan's phone atm
<pmcgowan> so I use pretty basic apps, dialer, messaging, contacts browser authenticator
<Saviq> alf, unless we gdb into it and dig in the data
<pmcgowan> I dont run games or webapps
<pmcgowan> camera
<alf> pmcgowan: Saviq: yeah, that's what I was thinking, perhaps gdb into it and see if we can get how many keepDisplayOn requests there are
<pmcgowan> alf, talk me through it
<Saviq> right, powerd-cli won't help any more because it's u-s-c proxying it all
<alf> pmcgowan: Would you be open to a reverse ssh, so I can ssh to it, or is this a private phone?
<alf> pmcgowan: private == personal
<pmcgowan> it is personal phone yeah
<alf> pmcgowan: ok then, let me gdb in my own usc instance to provide accurate instructions
<Mirv> tsdgeos: oh right regarding gammaray, at some point it seemed obvious Qt 5.5 would make it into 15.10 and therefore carry newer gammaray with it to the archives, but since that didn't happen it didn't get updated... once I had synced non-modified newer gammaray to the 5.5 PPA I didn't give a thought to it anymore.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, can you please have a look at bug #1493851 re: unity8
<ubot5`> bug 1493851 in qtubuntu-media (Ubuntu) "Port to upstreamed versions of Audio Role patch" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1493851
<Saviq> Mirv, when we get a fix for ↑ I can try it out on the phone and run our qml tsts
<Saviq> +e
<tsdgeos> Saviq: sure
<Mirv> Saviq: thanks! note it's not being landed yet, so just for you to get a grip on how it's looking, and if you have time fix the unity8 bugs that are already filed (+ any not filed yet)
<Saviq> yup
<Saviq> tsdgeos, while at it (assuming you'll have Qt 5.5 installed), could you also have a look at bug #1502883 if it's an easy fix, otherwise we might find someone else to dig deeper
<ubot5`> bug 1502883 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Impossible to pull to refresh scopes with Qt 5.5" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1502883
<alf> pmcgowan: ok
<alf> pmcgowan: so first make sure you have unity-system-compositor-dbgsym installed
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok2
<Saviq> pmcgowan, you'll need to add "main/debug" to /etc/apt/sources.list.d/extra-ppas.list after "main"
<Saviq> apt/update and install what alf mentioned
<pmcgowan> yeah its finding the wrong ersion just now
<Saviq> pmcgowan, apt-cache policy unity-system-compositor{,-dbgsym}?
<pmcgowan>  Candidate: 0.1.1+15.04.20150904-0ubuntu1
<ltinkl> Saviq, update the unity-notifications leak fixes,  https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity-notifications/fix-1453958/+merge/274163, if you want to review that
<pmcgowan> depends on same version of usc
<Saviq> pmcgowan, and that's different from Installed:?
<pmcgowan> Saviq,  unity-system-compositor-dbgsym : Depends: unity-system-compositor (= 0.1.1+15.04.20150904-0ubuntu1) but 0.1.4+15.04.20150930.1-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<Saviq> pmcgowan, ok you have outdated packages, how old is that image?
<pmcgowan> Saviq, let me add what you said to the apt list
<pmcgowan> Saviq, friday?
<Saviq> that's weird, why would you have a u-s-c from a month ago then
<alf> pmcgowan: Saviq: I think it's a matter of repository priorities
<pmcgowan> Saviq, I have a new usc its not finding new dbg
<pmcgowan>  0.1.4+15.04.20150930.1-0ubuntu1
<pmcgowan> hmm
<pmcgowan> oh thats fine
<Saviq> isn't that from a silo?
<pmcgowan> how would I know
<Saviq> pmcgowan, paste the whole output from apt-cache policy please
<pmcgowan> seems I installed it with dpkg hmm
<pmcgowan> unity-system-compositor:
<pmcgowan>   Installed: 0.1.4+15.04.20150930.1-0ubuntu1
<pmcgowan>   Candidate: 0.1.4+15.04.20150930.1-0ubuntu1
<pmcgowan>   Version table:
<pmcgowan>  *** 0.1.4+15.04.20150930.1-0ubuntu1 0
<pmcgowan>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Saviq> pmcgowan, it just means it's no longer in any repo
<Saviq> pmcgowan, oh ok, so u-s-c is 0930
<Saviq> pmcgowan, just there's no dbgsym for it, yeah, add main/debug to the apt list
<pmcgowan> ok
 * Saviq got tricked by -dbgsym being outdated
<Saviq> not the other way round
<pmcgowan> installing
<pmcgowan> alf, Saviq all set
<Saviq> kgood, alf, all yours
<pstolowski> cimi, hey, quick question about https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/preview-sharing/+merge/273233
<cimi> pstolowski, thanks
<alf> Saviq: thanks
<alf> pmcgowan: phablet-shell to the phone
<pstolowski> cimi, it's not clear to me if uri can be a simple string, or if it needs to be an array even if I want to share a single uri?
<alf> pmcgowan: (I guess you are already in)
<cimi> pstolowski, maybe is better, no?
<ltinkl> pstolowski, a side note, where QML expects a stringlist, you can always write a single string and it will convert it internally into the list with one item
<dandrader> Saviq, are we landing anything before silo 22?
<Saviq> dandrader, pstolowski is, and mir 0.17
<Saviq> dandrader, both waiting for QA since Friday
<dandrader> ok
<pstolowski> ltinkl, cimi ah, cool then, i didn't know that, thanks
<ltinkl> pstolowski, I think it's also true for (JS) arrays of strings, but you better double check :)
<larsu> Saviq: busctl :1.42
<Saviq> larsu, thanks :)
<larsu> Saviq: --user for the session bus
<Saviq> larsu, hmm unknown command
<larsu> Saviq: oh man I'm tired. busctl status :1.42
<Saviq> larsu, "status" works, or "list" for that matter
<pmcgowan> Saviq, alf its the browser, must be the new play in background thing
<Saviq> kgunn, "busctl" instead of the dbus-send :)
<larsu> Saviq: ya. Also works the other way around - just pass a pid
<pmcgowan> alf, seems you are off the hook, will talk to browser guys
<alf> pmcgowan: great, I will continue on my logging improvements to make such issues easier to diagnose in the future
<pmcgowan> alf, thanks
<pmcgowan> alf, maybe add a dus api to query? dunno
<alf> pmcgowan: sounds good
<kgunn> Saviq: ack :)
<pstolowski> cimi, approved your MP, leaving top-approval to your team
<tsdgeos> it's weird how i change the status
<tsdgeos> and it says "Michał Sawicz wants this branch merged"
<tsdgeos> :D
<pstolowski> "Albert Astals Cid (aacid): has code of mine" ? :)
<Saviq> "Michał Sawicz has proposed merging lp:~aacid/unity8/filters into lp:unity8." HUH!?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ↑ ;) I think LP remembers who filed the MP in the first place, not who puts it in Needs Review, but the email scared me a little ;P
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> it's weird
<mhall119> Saviq: is silo 22 is a good state for me to upgrade?
<Saviq> mhall119, yes, should be good with all the latest bells'n'whistles
<Saviq> (i.e. some minor fixes)
<mhall119> no mir 0.17 yet?
<davmor2> mhall119: QA is a little busy with the release
<mhall119> bregma: if you have some way I cna test X apps on my phone, I'd like to try it out as well
<bregma> mhall119, you could try using the -pd channel, it has some magic runes that cna be leveraged with a small blood sacrifice
<bregma> if you have an N4 at least
<mhall119> bregma: ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu-pd ?
<bregma> mhall119, yes, that's the onw
<bregma> *one
<mhall119> cool, let me charge up my other N4 and I'll give it a try
 * mhall119 goes off to try the latest silo22 builds
<mhall119> Saviq: dandrader|afk: this mouse bug is killing the experience for me, has it been filed against Mir yet?
<dandrader> mhall119, no, the closest thing is https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1488417
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1488417 in qtmir (Ubuntu) "nexus4 window mode mouse motion bounded incorrectly with external monitor" [Medium,In progress]
<mhall119> dandrader: hmm, that doesn't sound like the same thing
<mhall119> sounds like the opposite, actually, that says the mouse can move beyond the screen's borders, where my problem is that the cursor won't go all the way over to the screen's left border
<mhall119> or not reliably anyway
<mhall119> also, clicking doesn't register when the cursor gets "stuck"
<dandrader> mhall119, I know about the bug you're talking about
<mhall119> it's almost like the input events are lost
<mhall119> ok, just making sure
<Saviq> kgunn, there are mouse fixes in Mir 0.17 right?
<Saviq> dandrader, ltinkl found a small issue in mousePointer for unity-api and qtmir, if you're still working, could you please fix?
<Saviq> oh
<Saviq> you did
<Saviq> dandrader, as you were
<dandrader> Saviq, unity8 needed updating as well
<Saviq> ack
<dandrader> Saviq, I think multimonitor input will still be waky with mir 0.17....
<Saviq> mhm
<Saviq> ltinkl, so you can merge lp:~dandrader/qtmir/mousePointer into wheelEvent and we should be good again
<ltinkl> Saviq, what about unity-api?
<Saviq> ltinkl, it's fixed, you didn't have a branch for that did you?
<dandrader> EOD
<ltinkl> Saviq, nope
<Saviq> ltinkl, then it's fine, dandrader fixed qtmir, unity-api and unity8
<ltinkl> ok
<Saviq> ltinkl, but your only conflict was in qtmir, so that's the only thing that needs merging (and I will rebuild them all when you do)
<ltinkl> Saviq, on it
<ltinkl> Saviq, hmm, this one conflicts again in many places and it looks like it's a step backwards
<ltinkl> Saviq, to what it was before my first merge
<kgunn> Saviq: there are mouse fixes in mir0.17
<kgunn> uh...multimonitor fixes primarily
<kgunn> so there is at least 1 lingering multimon bug i know of....but the bulk are fixed in that mir0.17 release
<Saviq> ltinkl, ok, so we'll need to merge up the chain :/
<Saviq> ltinkl, will let you know tomorrow then
<ltinkl> Saviq, what about leaving it as-is and then fix it with a one liner in both unity-api and qtmir?
 * ltinkl EOD too
<ltinkl> cya tomorrow
<mhall119> bregma: is there anything in the -pd channel now that isn't in the regular rc-proposed channels?
<mhall119> something I cna play with
<mhall119> I see some X apps, but they don't launch
<bregma> mhall119, try installing this click upgrade onto the -pd: https://chinstrap.canonical.com/~townsend/puritine/com.ubuntu.puritine_0.2_armhf.click
<bregma> it's not yet available in the store, these are early days
<bregma> and it's not on the actual image, because it would blow the recovery partition during flashing
#ubuntu-unity 2015-10-14
<tsdgeos> Mirv: ping
<Mirv> tsdgeos: pong
<tsdgeos> Mirv: was speaking with Saviq about the audiorole issues with Qt 5.5
<tsdgeos> given that QML doesn't have ifdefs
<tsdgeos> it would be cool if we could make our vivid Qt support the new roles
<tsdgeos> and maybe even probably the W+1 Qt 5.5 support the old roles for a while
<tsdgeos> to have a proper deprecation process
<tsdgeos> otherwise it's very hard for us to have code that works both in w+1 and in vivid/overlay
<Saviq> it's not even about QML not having ifdefs, but the fact that we'd break apps setting the old property name
<Mirv> tsdgeos: oh right, you're thinking about the dual landing aspect? but I guess changing the audio roles in vivid could be seen as a risk.
<tsdgeos> that to
<tsdgeos> Mirv: i don't want to change them
<tsdgeos> Mirv: i want to add the new ones
<Saviq> we need to support both ones
<tsdgeos> yep
<Mirv> tsdgeos: ok. so how to eventually drop the support for non-upstream ones?
<Saviq> in both vivid+overlay (which won't get Qt 5.5 will it?) and wily
<Saviq> Mirv, we'd need to follow a deprecation process like the SDK does
<Mirv> Saviq: well in an ideal world we could upgrade vivid+overlay to Qt 5.5. after some sunny day I get to publish 5.5 to wily+1, I can create a PPA to see how it looks there.
<Saviq> yeah I meant wily+1
<Saviq> Mirv, sure, but that's not a target, yet, so when we land 5.5, we need to make sure stuff works there, too
<Mirv> tsdgeos: so, I think the supporting of dual roles in qtmultimedia is actually the first thing that should be landed, so that you can continue shipping unmodified Unity 8 to both
<Saviq> yup
<Mirv> tsdgeos: can you come up with a patch for qtmultimedia that works on top of the current Qt 5.5 branch? maybe then we can switch the 5.4 qtmultimedia to the same set of patches (new upstream ones + yours filling up the old support)
<Saviq> we need to coordinate with SDK guys
<Mirv> dual landing silos can now be done for manual upload packages too, so we could have one silo to land to both wily+vivid overlays
<Saviq> Mirv, OTOH, https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04.1/QtMultimedia.Audio/ does not publish the Role prop...
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what needs coordination with the SDK?
<Mirv> Saviq: yeah, I don't think anyone is using it as it's only been there since summer
<Saviq> tsdgeos, deprecation process
<Mirv> in order to land to vivid overlay we'd need to not deviate wily from it, so I think first up is landing qtmultimedia 5.4.2 (wily) and 5.4.1 (vivid) and just keep the 5.5 PPA up-to-date too
<Saviq> Mirv, tsdgeos, if it's not a public prop, maybe we don't need to jump through those hoops, but rather just backport the new patch to 5.4
<Saviq> bzoltan_, ping
<tsdgeos> id' we fine with that
<Saviq> would definitely be easier
<tsdgeos> ./usr/share/click/preinstalled/com.ubuntu.clock/3.5.364/share/qml/alarm/AlarmSound.qml:        audioRole: MediaPlayer.alert
<tsdgeos> seems the clock at least is using it?
<tsdgeos> ./usr/share/ubuntu/settings/system/qml-plugins/sound/SoundsList.qml:        audioRole: MediaPlayer.alert
<tsdgeos> and ↑ whatever it is
<Mirv> Saviq: tsdgeos: but just backporting the new patch to 5.4 would still mean we need to upgrade qtubuntu-media, qtubuntu-camera and unity8 in vivid-overlay
<Mirv> tsdgeos: ok, I guess it was announced then somewhere and started to be used
<Saviq> Mirv, yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, clock and settings we'd have to update
<Mirv> sounds like the original proposal is needed, otherwise this is expanding a bit too much
<Mirv> however you wish. if only 5.4 backport is needed, I can handle that and give you a silo to put wily+vivid unity8 etc in
<Saviq> but indeed without a new framework we won't be able to publish a new version of them
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'm just scared it may be used outside "our stuff"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, that's the question - if it's used without being public, not really our fault
 * Mirv creates a silo anyway for a new dual landing
<Saviq> we can't keep stable APIs of stuff we didn't commit to
<Saviq> Mirv, tsdgeos, let's not do anything just yet and find out what's the real status of it
<Saviq> if it's only been built in for internal use, maybe we can deal with that
<tsdgeos> oki
 * tsdgeos puts the work on this on a halt
<Mirv> tsdgeos: fix for 5.5 anyway welcome, it's a bit annoying to edit QML files by hand
<Saviq> yeah we can have an MP up for 5.5 compatibility anyway
<Saviq> as that's where we wanna get in any case
<Mirv> jhodapp should know how the audio role API came to be, is it supposed to be public and what usage is there
<Mirv> jhodapp: mostly we're interested if we did commit to the old API already, ie do we need do keep compatibility with both the old and new one until the old one is properly deprecated
<Saviq> Machines vs. Machines has it commented out
<Saviq> didn't find it anywhere else
 * Saviq emailthreads
<Saviq> Mirv, so this output https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1493851/comments/8 is from 5.5?
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1493851 in qtubuntu-media (Ubuntu) "Port to upstreamed versions of Audio Role patch" [High,In progress]
<Saviq> FWIW they don't advertise the role property in upstream 5.5 docs either http://doc.qt.io/qt-5.5/qml-qtmultimedia-audio.html
<Mirv> Saviq: yes, or strictly speaking it's a backport of Qt 5.6's upstream patch that we was submitted by us. the point is that it's better to switch earlier than linger it later... one option of course would be to postpone it and remove the patches until 5.6. but by then we might have more usage of the old API..
<Saviq> oh right
<tsdgeos> i think the best would be supposrt both for 5.5
<tsdgeos> since technically it's not there yet
<tsdgeos> and then remove it for 5.6
<tsdgeos> but yeah needs input from bzoltan_ & SDK
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so what got renamed actually? the enums?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yep
<Saviq> ack
<tsdgeos> ah no
<tsdgeos> both enum and property
<tsdgeos> role instead of audioRole
<Saviq> rly http://doc-snapshots.qt.io/qt5-5.6/qml-qtmultimedia-audio.html#audioRole-prop ?
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> ok i guess what happenend is not that the audioRole is now part of 5.5 import
<tsdgeos> not of 5.4 import
<tsdgeos> that's going to be a mess
<tsdgeos> we need the 5.0 import to still work for vivid
<Saviq> so for 5.0 and 5.4 we'd need to support the old enum values
<Saviq> and leave 5.5 be
<Saviq> but then we can't make 5.4 forward-compatible
<Saviq> so we need a new framework for 5.5 anyway
<Saviq> it seems for as long as we want to support vivid/5.4 we'll need to make the 5.0 and 5.4 imports work
<Saviq> no need for new enums in 5.0 or 5.4 import, though
<Saviq> /food
<tsdgeos> Mirv: ping#2
<tsdgeos> Mirv: unping for now
<Mirv> hmm
<Saviq> greyback_, please merge lp:~dandrader/qtmir/mousePointer in multimonitor
<greyback_> bah conflicts
<greyback_> Saviq: conflicts resolved, prob ok, but will build to make sure
<tsdgeos> Mirv: ok, ping again, i can't seem to install silo 12 and get a bootable phone
<tsdgeos> Mirv: have you tried lately?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: "did you read the manual"?
<greyback_> Saviq: yeah builds ok
<tsdgeos> Mirv:  probably not
<Mirv> tsdgeos: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/QtTesting
<Mirv> tsdgeos: and yes, yesterday I think the last time
<Mirv> tsdgeos: because of wily overlay pinning is now needed on wily too.. plus using it makes the 012 less likely to break. but citrain tool won't (ever) work.
<Saviq> greyback_, tx
<Saviq> Mirv, robru just tried a different approach in citrain tool (sent email around last night), still won't work?
<Mirv> Saviq: yeah I think robru's new method should work (I checked the MP), so once it's in archives I can update the instructions
<Mirv> since apt install without archives being disabled should also install the new depends, and citrain already does pinning
<Saviq> yup
<jhodapp> Mirv, as long as the new roles map to the same old role inside of pulse audio it doesn't matter
<tsdgeos> Mirv: i have a black screen following the instructions on an areale
<tsdgeos> ah because notifications
<tsdgeos> obsiously
<Mirv> jhodapp: ok, you can reply to Saviq's e-mail too to make the answer as verbose as possible. the thing is we have at least internal apps that use the old API that would break if not updated or if both API:s would be supported together for some time
<Mirv> tsdgeos: obviously
<Saviq> dandrader, hey, can you please merge lp:~gerboland/qtmir/multimonitor → lp:~dandrader/qtmir/surviveEmptyTexture → lp:~dandrader/qtmir/multimonitorNext
 * greyback_ really wants a staging branch
<Saviq> greyback_, it wouldn't help that much this time, too many projects involved
<jhodapp> Mirv, sure, moving to the new API is fine as long as they use the equivalent new role...but yeah I'll reply
<Saviq> greyback_, at least half of MPs in silo 22 depend on other projects to go with, which means they shouldn't be staged
<greyback_> Saviq: unless those projects also had a staging branch..
<Saviq> greyback_, no, because at that point you introduce a requirement for both stagings to get released at the same time
<greyback_> which the train could do
<Saviq> greyback_, not what I mean, if one of the projects' staging could not be released for whatever reason, the other one's blocked
<greyback_> Saviq: I'm not meaning a general staging branch for other projects, but unity8 could have a  qtmir-staging branch, with only the changes qtmir needs
<Saviq> greyback_, not sure what's the difference between individual MPs at that point
<Saviq> but maybe
<greyback_> Saviq: no need to chain branches
<greyback_> that's the only benefit
<greyback_> not major, but might help for these mammoth silo situations
<Saviq> greyback_, you need to chain stagings ;)
<Saviq> because unity8/staging will conflict with unity8/qtmir-staging
<dandrader> Saviq, done
<Saviq> dandrader, thanks
<greyback_> Saviq: we'd only release one at a time. I try to only release unity8 & qtmir changes combined
<Saviq> dednick, can you please merge lp:~dandrader/qtmir/multimonitorNext → lp:~nick-dedekind/qtmir/remove-dpkg-CMAK_INSTALL_PREFIX → lp:~unity-team/qtmir/touch_tracing
<Saviq> greyback_, well, that's not the case in this mammoth silo, we're releasing everything for unity8 and qtmir together
<dednick> Saviq: hm. thought i did that already
<Saviq> dednick, you did, but we had a change up the chain
<Saviq> that we need down the chain...
<Saviq> ok I can't flash mako over usb any more :[
<dednick> Saviq: ah. k
<dednick> Saviq: i don't see any conflicts.
<Saviq> dednick, nope
<dednick> Saviq: ah. didnt think that was necessary if no clnflicts
<dednick> Saviq: done
<Saviq> dednick, there are some down the chain, but couldn't get bzr to comply
<Saviq> ltinkl, ↑ you can merge wheelEvent
<ltinkl> Saviq, against what?
<Saviq> ltinkl, against the prerequisite
<Saviq> ltinkl, lp:~lukas-kde/qtmir/wheelEvent
<ltinkl> Saviq, lp:~unity-team/qtmir/touch_tracing  right?
<ltinkl> (that's the prereq currently)
<Saviq> ltinkl, yup
<Saviq> ltinkl, that should have the fixed MouseButtons bit
<ltinkl> Saviq, ye, on it
<ltinkl> Saviq, merged
<Saviq> ltinkl, ack
<tsdgeos> Saviq: Mirv: commented at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/+bug/1502883
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1502883 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Impossible to pull to refresh scopes with Qt 5.5" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> i'd say we just wait for Qt 5.5.1
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ack
<tsdgeos> since once i updated the files regarding the flickable it went back to normal
<Saviq> ltinkl, GAH, you got green CI, how'd you do it!? ;)
<ltinkl> \o/
<ltinkl> waiting for https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity8/fixLogin1Tests/+merge/272493 rebuild
<ltinkl> hopefully it will also be green :)
 * Saviq tempted to rebuild just to see if you cheated
<ltinkl> Saviq, btw is there a CI job that runs on trunk?
<Saviq> ltinkl, we can trigger one on demand
<Saviq> ltinkl, we could trigger it on push to trunk, but that's too late, 'innit ;)
<ltinkl> ye
<Saviq> I hope at some point we'll have them run in silo
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> that's particularly useful for MRs that require unity-api
<tsdgeos> where CI is all failures
<Saviq> tsdgeos, oh for that we need smarter CI that can take prerequisites from other projects into account
<tsdgeos> Saviq: or just run on silos :D
<tsdgeos> so at least we can run all the tests in a silo
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sure, we need both, really
<ltinkl> having a CI-enabled would also prevent breakages that don't happen in isolated MPs
<ltinkl> like, 2 individual MPs might be fine but when combined together it would fail
<Saviq> bbl
<Saviq> whoo Mir 0.17 landed, means we might even think of landing 22 tomorrow
<Mirv> tsdgeos: thanks, 5.5.1 should be fiiinally out tomorrow, hopefully. hopefully it fixes ~everything, but at least that bug..
<tsdgeos> Mirv: are there many issues?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: still unresolved some UITK, some FTBFS:s, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.tag=qt5.5 - and no-one else besides me has tried it out or filed bugs so there might be more (and probably is)
<tsdgeos> i see
<tsdgeos> Mirv: regarding https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/u1db-qt/+bug/1447182
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1447182 in u1db-qt (Ubuntu) "u1db-qt FTBFS with Qt 5.5" [High,Triaged]
<tsdgeos> $ LC_ALL=C apt-cache policy u1db-qt
<tsdgeos> N: Unable to locate package u1db-qt
<tsdgeos> ?¿
<tsdgeos> ah it's not the name of the pacakge
<tsdgeos> my fault sorries
<dandrader> greyback_ greyback__ sorted out the surface resize threading issues. but it will need tripple buffering
<dandrader> greyback__ only way I see of doing it with double buffering is using a non-threaded qsg renderer
<greyback__> dandrader: that's not ideal
<greyback__> but I can see why that would be an option
<dandrader> greyback__, or using a "crop or pad" resize method
<greyback__> which no-one else in the world does, and we don't do either
<dandrader> greyback__, this is actually what unity 7 does
<greyback__> dandrader: who needs to be triple buffered, the compositor and/or client?
<dandrader> greyback__, but it's worse. it's more like a "crop or pad with random memory"
<dandrader> greyback__, client
<greyback__> dandrader: ok, well doing better than unity7 would be best
<greyback__> dandrader: could you document your reasoning please?
<greyback__> this is something where looking at code won't obviously explain your approach
<greyback__> and a picture or two would help a lot
<greyback__> duflu could have insights on this too
<robru> Saviq: Mirv did you try the new tool? I think it's not perfect but I think I know how to make it perfect, will experiment more today
<Saviq> robru, I replied to the CFT email
<robru> Saviq: thanks
<dandrader> greyback__, branches are up for review: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtmir/surfaceItemFillMode/+merge/274449
#ubuntu-unity 2015-10-15
<Saviq> ok, nobody touch any silos with unity8 or qtmir!
<duflu> Saviq: Kay... http://www.lightningrodlabs.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/silo9-1024x576.jpg
<duflu> Hence we have freezes and things
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: Saviq: what about https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/use_sdk12/+merge/273182 and https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/use_sdk_12_quick_24/+merge/273185 ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I think we'll go to 1.3 directly after all in the next landing
<tsdgeos> Saviq: we can't, it has blocker bugs
<Saviq> tsdgeos, got link?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1495554
<Saviq> tsdgeos, anyway, even if fixed, we'll need to coordinate with core apps to land before ota8
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1495554 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "AbstractButton 1.3 pressAndHold breaks inside a Loader" [High,In progress]
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok, they'll need to release before us, then
 * Saviq asks zsombi what's the plan there
<tsdgeos> Saviq: he's on holidays?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right, asked Zoltan instead
<Saviq> tsdgeos, any case, now that we know our target for 1.3 is OTA8, it needs to get fixed and we can skip 1.2/2.4 IMO
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> i'll leave the branches just in case
<Saviq> tsdgeos, actually that fix is released already
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it's not
<Mirv> Saviq: tsdgeos: so, right now you still can't use the citrain tool to upgrade to 012, at least until the audio role Unity 8 problem is fixed. just use the QtTesting instructions for time being.
<tsdgeos> Saviq: the branch has been merged, true, the bug is not fixed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok well that might be true
<tsdgeos> Saviq: there's a very simple test case you can use if you want to check by yourself
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, works for me
<Saviq> tsdgeos, see #sdk
<Saviq> duflu, don't!
<duflu> Saviq: OK... on that note, I noticed my branch is just one of 80-somthing pending so I'm not going to bug you about it now :)
<Saviq> duflu, I'm landing it now (i.e. waiting for rebuild, testing etc.)
<duflu> Saviq: Thanks. In other good news, I found a way to improve scrolling smoothness further (fix coming in Mir-0.18-ish)
 * Saviq likes
 * Saviq just realized bugs are not auto-closed because of overlay... let's see how many of them we missed...
<Saviq> oh well, not that many, since we were releasing into wily, too
<duflu> Saviq: It seems we're using Ubuntu tasks to represent the overlay fixes. But if you look in any actual Ubuntu project distro up to wily then said fixes don't exist. Seems like we're confusing ourselves and Launchpad. We need something new and unique to represent overlay
<Saviq> duflu, agreed, the rtm archive was better in that regard, but the overlay approach is slightly nicer in that you don't need to sync things that land in archive all the time
<duflu> Saviq: We probably don't need to compromise though. Just invent some nice kind of task for overlay (as opposed to Ubuntu which means wily)
<duflu> Somehow
<Saviq> duflu, well, those won't get auto-closed unless LP considers PPAs as release archives
<Saviq> but yeah, something could be better
<Saviq> duflu, but also, we'd need per-release overlay (because today we have overlay for both wily and vivid)
<Saviq> and in theory you could release only to vivid overlay, not wily
<Saviq> so not trivial
<duflu> We probably have already (e.g. Mir 0.16.1 may never hit wily)
<Saviq> duflu, it did hit wily overlay (I meant wily overlay)
<Saviq> OMG silo 22 is actually building, we might even be able to release it some time
<Saviq> 31 MPs total
<Saviq> 8 projects
<Saviq> only Mirv can top that!
<Mirv> :) and I have less MP:s, just manual uploads all over
<Saviq> greyback_, top-ack on https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/qtmir/no_double_search/+merge/272707 ?
<Saviq> greyback_, also https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/qtmir/surviveEmptyTexture/+merge/274510
<Saviq> and https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/qtmir/remove-dpkg-CMAK_INSTALL_PREFIX/+merge/274222
<Saviq> greyback_, if you could look at https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/qtmir/wheelEvent/+merge/274313 too, don't wanna wait until Daniel comes online
<greyback_> ok
<Saviq> greyback_, Daniel gave it a +1 before a rebase https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/qtmir/wheelEvent/+merge/273150
<Saviq> so just a sanity check
<Saviq> that would be al
<Saviq> l
<greyback_> Saviq: it looks good. all approved
<Saviq> tx
 * Saviq spends the rest of the day testing silo 22...
<Mirv> FWIW PPA 012 is again up-to-date regarding landings
<Mirv> including the today's released unity8
<ltinkl> greyback_, btw those Mir vs. Qt timestamps, worth a fix?
<tsdgeos> Mirv: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/+bug/1474775 is also fixed by 5.5.1
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1474775 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-ui-extras fails running a test on Qt 5.5" [Undecided,New]
<greyback_> ltinkl: for input events?
<ltinkl> greyback_, yes
<ltinkl> greyback_, Qt timestamps are in milliseconds (if I'm not mistaken) so they need to be converted to nanoseconds (as expected by Mir)
<greyback_> ltinkl: right. dednick had done work on that
<ltinkl> greyback_, I fixed the one event in https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/qtmir/wheelEvent/+merge/274313
<greyback_> I thought it landed
<tsdgeos> Mirv: 5.5.1 released \o/
<ltinkl> basically auto timestamp = std::chrono::duration_cast<std::chrono::nanoseconds>(std::chrono::milliseconds(qtEvent->timestamp()));
<greyback_> ltinkl: yeah, that's good
<greyback_> it's what we're doing for all mir events currently afaics
<ltinkl> greyback_, still have to double-check the Qt timestamps are milliseconds, no docu on that
<ltinkl> greyback_, nope, not the case currently
<greyback_> ltinkl: what am I missing?
<greyback_> yep, qt timestamps in miliseconds, are 32bit ints
<greyback_> I believe std::chrono does implicit time conversions
<greyback_> as in, the api looks for nanoseconds, but if we pass it miliseconds, it gets converted implicitly
<ltinkl> greyback_, ah, there's some new code to compress them
<greyback_> ltinkl: yes, that's dednick's work
<ltinkl> greyback_, ye but it doesn't get converted back to milliseconds when being passed to Qt functions
<ltinkl> greyback_, auto timestamp = qtmir::compressTimestamp<ulong>(std::chrono::nanoseconds(mir_input_event_get_event_time(event)));
<ltinkl> greyback_,  qKeyEvent.setTimestamp(timestamp);
<dednick> ltinkl: that does the conversion
 * greyback_ hands off to the expert ;)
<dednick> or it should be doing.
<ltinkl> dednick, sorry I fail to see where it converts it to milli
<dednick> ltinkl: hm. in fact it may not be doing that
<dednick> it's just compressing down to a ulong, but keeping the precision.
<ltinkl> dednick, I suggest passing a std::chrono::duration (and removing that template) and just convert the value inside
<Mirv> tsdgeos: I noted that on #ubuntu-touch 1h ago, already building :)
<Mirv> tsdgeos: I'll keep the 5.5.0 PPA intact and use a temporary PPA so that you or anyone can still use the 5.5.0 while 5.5.1 is being prepared (the internal version checks would otherwise break things)
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> food!
<ltinkl> Saviq, can't top-ack https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity-notifications/fix-version/+merge/274513
<ltinkl> Saviq, missing membership I guess
<Saviq> ltinkl, lemme add you
<Saviq> ETOOMANYGROUPS
<Saviq> ltinkl, done
<ltinkl> Saviq, yup, thx
<Saviq> ltinkl, we got a problem though
<Saviq> https://owncloud.sawicz.net/index.php/s/0afe9e8a599ef8fef2f2a105e9db357d#//screenshot20151015_115211980.png
<Saviq> this is how the SIM things look like in silo 22
<Saviq> not sure if notifications to blame yet
<Saviq> or maybe... background resolver?
<ltinkl> Saviq, hmm, dunno how it's supposed to look like
<Saviq> ltinkl, it should have the backround behind
<ltinkl> Saviq, like a wallpaper, and not the texts?
<Saviq> that sounds likely, wdyt greyback_ ↑?
<Saviq> ltinkl, yeah, the text behind is another bug, but usually it's covered by the wallpaper, yes
<ltinkl> Saviq, the PIN lock screen is not a notification
<Saviq> ltinkl, you'd think ;)
<greyback_> Saviq: odd. unity8.log printing an error?
<ltinkl> Saviq, rather a component in Components
<ltinkl> Saviq, it really is? .)
<Saviq> ltinkl, it made sense when we made it like that :P
<Saviq> but yeah, we need a different plan
<dednick> ltinkl, greyback_: are we sure timestamps are in ms? doesn't seem to say anywhere that i can see
<ltinkl> dednick, in Qt? I think so
<Saviq> greyback_, NotificationMenuItemFactory.qml:152:25: Unable to assign [undefined] to QUrl
<Saviq> greyback_, on that note, shouldn't the wallpaper resolver be a singleton?
<greyback_> indeed
<Saviq> that might not work necessarily, as it takes width as input
<Saviq> but I feel like it should always resolve to the same one, so...
<ltinkl> dednick, xcb_timestamp_t time;          /* Time, in milliseconds the event took place in */
<ltinkl> dednick, and that's what is used in the xcb Qt plugin, directly passed to Qt's functions
<ltinkl> dednick, http://xcb.freedesktop.org/tutorial/events/
<dednick> ltinkl: yeah, it's part of the stylehints for a theme.
<greyback_> ltinkl: /qtbase/src/gui/kernel/qevent.h - ulong  QInputEvent::timestamp() const - Returns the window system's timestamp for this event. It will normally be in milliseconds since some arbitrary point in time, such as the time when the system was started.
<ltinkl> so ye, milliseconds
<ltinkl> Saviq, what about the wallpaper in the PIN dialog?
<Saviq> ltinkl, I'll take care of it
<ltinkl> Saviq, looks like your wallpaper in AS is broken
<Saviq> ltinkl, nah, Daniel's externalMonitor branch refactored stuff
<ltinkl> Saviq, right...
 * ltinkl looking at wrong branch
<Saviq> ltinkl, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/externalMonitor/+merge/273829
<Saviq> ltinkl, he refactored the wallpaper bits into a separate component
<Saviq> but likely forgot to use it in the odd use case of notifications
<ltinkl> Saviq, yup, there's no change there
<Saviq> ltinkl, so yeah, I'll just fix it in that branch and file a bug about a test for it (and likely refactor into singleton)
<mhall119> Saviq: having problems with the latest code:
<mhall119> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ unity8-dash
<mhall119> Loading module: 'libubuntu_application_api_touch_mirclient.so.3.0.0'
<mhall119> UbuntuClientIntegration: connection to Mir server failed. Check that a Mir server is
<mhall119> running, and the correct socket is being used and is accessible. The shell may have
<mhall119> rejected the incoming connection, so check its log file
<Saviq> mhall119, can you paste /etc/apt/sources.list.d/extra-ppas.list ?
<Saviq> oh dandrader, was just about to fix myself, but you showed up :) https://owncloud.sawicz.net/index.php/s/0afe9e8a599ef8fef2f2a105e9db357d#//screenshot20151015_115211980.png
<mhall119> Saviq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12788519/
<Saviq> mhall119, replace stable-snapshot with stable-phone-overlay, update, dist-upgrade and you should be good
<Saviq> mhall119, you should've noticed some broken dependencies
<dandrader> Saviq, so that started happening out of nowhere?
<Saviq> dandrader, not out of nowhere http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/view/head:/qml/Notifications/NotificationMenuItemFactory.qml#L152
<Saviq> dandrader, this needs BackgroundResolver, too
<Saviq> s/Background/Wallpaper/
<Saviq> we could use a test for that, too...
<Saviq> dandrader, for later (I'll file a bug), as well as thinking if this shouldn't be a singleton
<mhall119> Saviq: sorry, lost power for a second
<mhall119> I'm back now
<Saviq> mhall119, did you see what I wrote about overlay?
<mhall119> no
<Saviq> <Saviq> mhall119, replace stable-snapshot with stable-phone-overlay, update, dist-upgrade and you should be good
<Saviq>  mhall119, you should've noticed some broken dependencies
<mhall119> I didn't see anything after I posted my pastebin link
<mhall119> hmmm, how did I get on stable-snapshot?
<Saviq> mhall119, rc-proposed
<Saviq> until ota7 is released
<Saviq> sil2100, ↑ see
<Saviq> ;)
<Saviq> anyone else, but mhall119 keeps tabs on what we're doing, and even he didn't know ;)
<mhall119> so wait, does stable-snapshot mean rc-proposed?
<Saviq> mhall119, the other way, rc-proposed is on stable-snapshot since we spun the first OTA7 candidate, until OTA7 is released
<Saviq> mhall119, it'll go back to overlay after that
<mhall119> oh, ok, so I'm getting more stable images that I used to be getting
<Saviq> kinda ;)
<Saviq> mhall119, stable-snapshot is just a copy of overlay from the time when first OTA7 candidate was spun
<Saviq> mhall119, and any fixes that happened for OTA7
<sil2100> mhall119, Saviq: there was an announcement about that some time ago ;)
<mhall119> ok, but for testing the latest silo stuff I want to be on stable-phone-overlay
<Saviq> mhall119, yes
<mhall119> sil2100: where?
<sil2100> To phablet
<Saviq> sil2100, I think it wasn't clear that rc-proposed switches to stable-snapshot is all
<Saviq> sil2100, people probably thought since overlay is unblocked, rc-proposed will follow it
<mhall119> is there any way we could prevent that switch from happening automatically on devices using citrain tools?
<sil2100> Well, yeah, those are technical details, but the fact is that we're using rc-proposed for OTA-7 right now
<Saviq> mhall119, we're on topic with robru about that
<sil2100> No, I mentioned explicitly that rc-proposed is for OTA-7 and there are no daily builds
<sil2100> Will make sure to be triple clear next time
<Saviq> sil2100, yeah I remember something like that, just didn't understand probably
<mhall119> oh, Mir 0.17 :)
<Saviq> indeed ;)
<Saviq> sil2100, and that's what you said about "overlay packages not having an image to be in"
<Saviq> sil2100, it didn't sink in what it actually means
<sil2100> Yeah... I should probably be a bit more clear
<sil2100> I actually thought we'd be already enablind daily builds now
<Saviq> estimate*3
<dandrader> Saviq, how do I get to this screen? (the lockscreen that is shown by the noficitations thingy)
<Saviq> dandrader, get a PIN-locked SIM, or there should be an example in unity-notifications
<Saviq> checking
<Saviq> dandrader, yup, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/unity-notifications/trunk/view/head:/examples/sd-example-simunlock.py
<Saviq> dandrader, you'll need to install python and python-notify for those to work, though
<kgunn> Saviq: do you need any help on silo22 ?
<kgunn> unsure how much it changed since all the other testing/landings
<Saviq> kgunn, well, Mir 0.17 landed
<Saviq> kgunn, so moar multimonitor testing this time
<kgunn> ah...right
<Saviq> kgunn, so yeah, sure, the more eyes the better
<Saviq> kgunn, it's 31 MPs in total across 8 projects
<kgunn> ack...and silo 35 landed too, that was the other (unity-api)
<Saviq> scopes, yes
<Saviq> kgunn, note you'll need to replace stable-snapshot with stable-phone-overlay in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/extra-ppas.list before installing the silo
<mhall119> Saviq: dash is much happer now, thanks :)
<Saviq> kgunn, after that http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~robru/phablet-tools/make-useful-again/view/head:/citrain
<Saviq> kgunn, that upcoming version of citrain tool will be smarter and install new dependencies etc.
<kgunn> lol "make useful again"
<sil2100> Sorry about that guys, will try to figure out a way next time not to taint rc-proposed during OTA testin
<sil2100> But normally it would involve us creating 3 additional channel sets
<sil2100> Maybe we should just change the process and copy the candidate images to rc instead
<Saviq> sil2100, just wanted to ask what do we use rc for?
<sil2100> Saviq: right now it's stupid, as we use it as a channel to share with manufacturers for testing
<sil2100> Which is sad, since that's not how it should work
<Saviq> sil2100, and would it be possible to build an image to rc with stable-snapshot and to rc-proposed with overlay (or rename that channel to something like "dev" or so)
<sil2100> Yes, that's what I propose for the next OTA
<sil2100> It involves some manual switching and copying, but it's better than creating 3 additional channels for no reason
<Saviq> sil2100, we only build two-three rc images every OTA, right, so not a lot of manual labour there
<sil2100> Yeah
<sil2100> Well, now at least we know the stable-snapshot usage adds some problems for developers ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so vivid is fine here https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/use_sdk_13/+merge/271603/comments/693152
<tsdgeos> yeah i just fixed it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, fginther is looking into the wily part I believe
<Saviq> kgunn, FYI there's an issue I found with the SIM unlock screen dandrader's fixing now, so there will be a unity8 rebuild for sure
<kgunn> mk
<sil2100> Saviq, kgunn: maybe hm, would it help you guys if we kicked off an overlay-based image to rc-proposed?
<sil2100> Saviq, kgunn: I didn't want to do it earlier not to introduce any confusion to QA engineers, also, in case we do a re-spin of OTA-7, things would go backwards in rc-proposed
<sil2100> But maybe if we announce it and make sure QA is aware, we could simply kick an image there
<Saviq> sil2100, if you think now's a safe time to do it, sure
<davmor2> sil2100: why not do it the easy way and just drop a snapshot into RC and then just use RC for testing the image we release? That frees up rc-proposed to keep spinning up images then?
<sil2100> Saviq: just in that case you and other rc-proposed users would need to be prepared for ~2 images that will go back in time...
<Saviq> sil2100, otherwise as long as citrain tool does whatever it needs to do to make stuff work, I'm fine with that
<sil2100> davmor2: that's the proposition for the next cycle
<sil2100> Anyway, even if we copy images to rc, we would still need to go backwards in rc-proposed for certain reasons
<sil2100> davmor2: is the current candidate image 'green' regarding QA? Besides the newly popped up issue
<sil2100> davmor2: if you guys give a +1 then I think I can just copy it there
<sil2100> Or wait, hm, maybe it would be best to wait, as we might need to copy the OTA-6+ image there
<davmor2> sil2100: no idea I'm in London at the desktop sprint not been paying much attention I think it is good but jibel would be the better person to ask
<kgunn> sil2100: all anyone has to do is change to ppa overlay in the apt sources & update right? seems like a small price to pay to avoid image confusion
<sil2100> kgunn: yeah, but still, I don't want devs and landers suffer too much
<Saviq> sil2100, let's just make citrain tool useful again, that's really all we need
<Saviq> sil2100, looks like there's just two small things (adb_onlock and adding overlay) still to be done there
<Saviq> and we can then rely on citrain doing the right thing every time
<Saviq> dandrader, sorry, should've mentioned that I resubmitted your branches this morning
<dandrader> Saviq, is mir 0.17 released already?
<Saviq> dandrader, yes, it's in the overlay
<Saviq> for both wily and vivid
<dandrader> Saviq, would it be easy for you to test the notification background fix?
<Saviq> dandrader, sure
<Saviq> dandrader, best gimme the diff I could apply on device
<dandrader> Saviq, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12789218/
<dandrader> Saviq, mir 0.17 is nowhere to be seem. neither in wily nor in vivid+overlay
<Saviq> dandrader, https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+packages?field.name_filter=mir&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<Saviq> dandrader, note rc-proposed images have stable-snapshot, not stable-phone-overlay until OTA7 passes testing
<Saviq> so you need to tweak /etc/apt/sources.list.d/extra-ppas.list for now (citrain tool update to do that is in the works)
<dandrader> Saviq, how long should that take? if it's just a day or so I would rather wait
<Saviq> dandrader, next week earliest
<dandrader> Saviq, still it doesn't explain why I don't see it in wily
<Saviq> dandrader, that's true
<Saviq> I'm having trouble, too actually
<dandrader> Saviq, and why is silo 22 wired to depend on mir 0.17?
<Saviq> dandrader, because mir 0.17 is in overlay, that's where we release to
<Saviq> dandrader, and mir 0.17 *is* in wily *overlay*
<Saviq> if you want to build it locally, you need to add ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/stable-phone-overlay
<dandrader> Saviq, should I use the overlay ppa on wily as well?
<Saviq> dandrader, yes, if you want to build on your machine directly
<dandrader> oh, so there's no escape from that ppa anymore :(
<Saviq> dandrader, when w+1 opens, it's not gonna be needed there
<Saviq> it's only temporary for wily, while it's frozen before release
<ltinkl> Saviq, I'm not getting that Mir update on krillin either :/
<ltinkl> Saviq, I have tweaked /etc/apt/sources.list.d/extra-ppas.list to include the overlay
<Saviq> ltinkl, also tweak or drop /etc/apt/preferences.d/extra-ppas.pref
<Saviq> @unity: rc-proposed is stuck on a different PPA than overlay (stable-snapshot) until OTA7 is released, that means you need to tweak /etc/apt/*/extra-ppas.* to use stable-phone-overlay
<Saviq> @unity: also, if your desktop's on wily and you want to build qtmir, unity8 locally, you need the overlay as well (ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/stable-phone-overlay) since a week or two, because wily is frozen
<mterry> ah, thanks for that
<kgunn> Saviq: @wily you need overlay,  do you mean b/c of mir
<kgunn> we asked for that to get punched through to wily archive
<kgunn> seb128: sil2100 ^ that happened right ?
<seb128> kgunn, yes
<Saviq> kgunn, today b/c of mir, soon because of unity-api, UITK, there's no escape
<kgunn> ah
<mterry> Saviq, you make it sound so dire  :)
<kgunn> Saviq: @adding overlay just don't tell ogra ;)
<kgunn> mterry: i know lol...i thot the same
<kgunn> "there's no escape"
<mterry> libmircookie1!  I get free cookies with Mir now
<Saviq> mterry, been fighting with ~that since this morning, so yeah not a happy camper with all this right now
<mterry> Saviq, fair enough
<Saviq> mterry, you missed "rc-proposed is stuck on a different PPA than overlay (stable-snapshot) until OTA7 is released, that means you need to tweak /etc/apt/*/extra-ppas.* to use stable-phone-overlay"
<Saviq> which basically means we've no image built from overlay for over a week now
<mterry> yeah  :-/
<kgunn> but at least there's a way
<kgunn> better than being completely froze
<ltinkl> Saviq, dropped /etc/apt/preferences.d/extra-ppas.pref, still Mir &co. being "kept back"
<ltinkl> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 8 not upgraded.
<Saviq> ltinkl, try -f
<Saviq> ltinkl, needed that here for whatever reason
<greyback_> I just added the ppa to my wily machine, is upgrading ok
<Saviq> yeah, that's fine
<ltinkl> Saviq, even -f doesn't help
<Saviq> phones are a bit weird that way
<ltinkl> refuses to upgrade them
<Saviq> ltinkl, can you at least see the new mir? apt-cache policy libmirclient9?
<ltinkl> libmirclient9:
<ltinkl>   Installed: 0.16.1+15.04.20150930.1-0ubuntu1
<ltinkl>   Candidate: 0.17.0+15.04.20151008.2-0ubuntu1
<Saviq> ok so it's there
<Saviq> ltinkl, might wanna try just passing the 8 non-upgraded packages with the right versions to apt-get install
<Saviq> ltinkl, not sure what's going on yet
<ltinkl> Saviq, ok, that works...
<Saviq> dandrader, that wallpaper fix works
<dandrader> Saviq, ok, will push. thanks
<kgunn> Saviq: do you have any success with hdmi and silo 22 ?
 * kgunn rechecks his packages
<ltinkl> kgunn, gonna test that now (/me heads to the living room)
<Saviq> kgunn, it's very likely your package set is screwed, there's something totally weird going on, I didn't try yet
<kgunn> i'm just rebooting on hdmi connect
<Saviq> that sounds like pre-multimonitor (i.e. you don't have new qtmir/unity8)
<kgunn> dang it....now my adb is hosed
<kgunn> toggling dev-mode in uss seemed to correct...weird
<ltinkl> sidenote, having WiDi working instead of those messy cables, connectors and reductions would be a real kill pocket desktop feature
<ltinkl> killer feature *
<kgunn> no doubt
<Saviq> ltinkl, airtame ftw, we only need a virtual Mir screen and feed that through the GPU hw encoder
<Saviq> kgunn, so, I got output, but it's bad, half-way offscreen
<Saviq> kgunn, dandrader, greyback_, https://owncloud.sawicz.net/index.php/s/0afe9e8a599ef8fef2f2a105e9db357d#//DSC09544.JPG
<kgunn> Saviq: i'm pretty sure all my packages are correct...i get nothing, the billboard comes up but then it just reboot
 * greyback_ shakes fist at USC
<greyback_> it's USC's job to position surfaces, I think it has got it wrong
<dandrader> maybe it's got to do with the mir upgrade (0.17). Don't think I've tested with that
<ltinkl> Saviq, what is airtame?
<Saviq> ltinkl, kickstarted HDMI dongle http://airtame.com/
<Saviq> ltinkl, it's basically a RasPi in a ~HDMI plug
<Saviq> with dual-band wifi
<Saviq> and some smarts for sharing your screen over it
<ltinkl> Saviq, yup, that would be a nice complement to the whole story
<dandrader> Saviq, do we need that fixed before landing?
<Saviq> dandrader, well, it was working before...
<greyback_> Saviq: is this a 1 off, or always happens?
<Saviq> greyback_, always
<greyback_> bah
<Saviq> dandrader, if it doesn't, we might as well pull it out from the silo
<Saviq> greyback_, 2 screens, mako@wily, updating flo@vivid to see
<greyback_> Saviq: could you edit /usr/share/ubuntu-touch-session/usc-wrapper to add "--display-config=sidebyside" to usc's flags?
<Saviq> greyback_, trying
<Saviq> greyback_, although not sure whatever the default config is then ;P
<greyback_> Saviq: surfaces on top of eachother
<greyback_> which I think is happening here
<Saviq> sounds about wrong indeed
<greyback_> mir just has 1 big virtual display
<Saviq> flo just got blank when connected
<Saviq> greyback_, hmm that's even weirder on flo (with sidebyside)
<Saviq> greyback_, worked on mako after a reboot, though
<greyback_> that doesn't sound right to me at all
<Saviq> greyback_, so yeah, sidebyside helped mako
<greyback_> am flashing, will be ~ hour to catch up
<Saviq> greyback_, ok and helped flo, too, not sure what happened before
<Saviq> greyback_, ok so that change looks like it will make things much better, can you MP?
<greyback_> ok
 * Saviq connects input
<greyback_> Saviq: with sidebyside, was the visual change from the spinner to unity8 at startup ok?
<Saviq> greyback_, seemed ok, stuff is really fragile still (crashes, reboots)
<Saviq> kgunn, so yeah, I can get it to reboot, too
<greyback_> ouch
<Saviq> and I lost wifi on flo again, no idea what's going on there
<greyback_> I get that occasionally too
<Saviq> oh yeah, and no bluetooth on flo/wily, but that I think is not fixeded yet
<Saviq> gah, no bluetooth on mako either, wth
<Saviq> ah mako is wily, flo is vivid
<Saviq> grr
<dandrader> Saviq, at this point the sanest way to test is with a laptop. connecting it to an external monitor. Laptop setup seemed pretty stable
<greyback_> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/ubuntu-touch-session/usc-sidebyside/+merge/274589
<greyback_> Nexus4, vivid, first connection, everything was perfect. Disconnect & reconnect, now unity8 on external display wrongly placed (without sidebyside)
<greyback_> and boom
<greyback_> USC dead, unity8 spinning
<greyback_> gone through several plug/unplug cycles on mako, only got 1 fail so far.
<greyback_> maybe I'm being too kid-gloves
<greyback_> trying with flo in a while
 * Saviq off, got slightly too annoyed at all this today, tomorrow's another day
<kgunn> fwiw, i only tried on flo....will try on n4 in a sec
<kgunn> AlbertA: kdub ^ note, flo and mako may yield different experience in terms of reboot and ability to connect
<Saviq> greyback_, I got it skewed with sidebystage, too, so doesn't really seem like it changes much
<AlbertA> kgunn: greyback_: in flo, it seems unity8 just keeps restarting
<AlbertA> with silo 22
<AlbertA> when I connect the external display
<AlbertA> USC does not crash and duplicates the spinner on both monitors.
<AlbertA> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12792337/
<AlbertA> greyback_: seen this before ? what():  Nested Mir Display Error: Failed to update EGL surface: EGL_BAD_ACCESS (0x3002)
<AlbertA> kgunn: ^ I guess that's where you were getting too?
<Saviq> AlbertA, you sure you got all of silo 22 and overlay? rc-proposed doesn't have overlay enabled these days
<Saviq> waiting for OTA7 to release
<AlbertA> Saviq: let me check...
<kgunn> let me check, got distracted with snappy stuff for a bit
<AlbertA> Savig: huh... for some reason qtmir was not upgraded...unity8 was though...
<AlbertA> oh it depends on mir 0.17...
<Saviq> AlbertA, yes, you need to drop /etc/apt/preferences.d/extra-ppas.pref
<kgunn> AlbertA: so i was just double checking my pkgs, curious... why is libmirprotobuf0 installed ?
<kgunn> alongside libmirprotobuf2
<Saviq> AlbertA, and make sure /etc/apt/sources.list.d/extra-ppas.pref actually has stable-phone-overlay
<Saviq> because on rc-proposed today it has stable-snapshot instead
<kgunn> exuse me... 0 & 3
<AlbertA> Saviq: ah ok, missed dropping the preferences.d/extra-ppas.pref
<Saviq> kgunn, something's still pulling in libmirclient8
<kgunn> ok, didn't realize protobuf0 went with mirclient8
<Saviq> gtk3 still?
<Saviq> ltinkl, we need some mergin'
<ltinkl> Saviq, yea
<Saviq> ltinkl, ~unity-team/unity8/mousePointer → ~lukas-kde/unity8/liveCaption → ~unity-team/unity8/externalMonitor → ~unity-team/unity8/externalMonitor
<ltinkl> Saviq, the last 2 are the same?
 * ltinkl is getting lost in that silo :)
<Saviq> ltinkl, should be rotation
<Saviq> ltinkl, please just merge mousePointer into liveCaption and I'l do the rest
<ltinkl> Saviq, unity8, qtmir (and/or both?)
<Saviq> ltinkl, just unity8
<ltinkl> ok
<ltinkl> Saviq, on it
<kgunn> after every reboot, i have to toggle developer-mode in uss to get adb back
<ltinkl> Saviq, ok pushed, want a new MP?
<kgunn> on flo
<kgunn> with silo22
<ltinkl> Saviq, ah not needed, had been there before
<ltinkl> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity8/liveCaption/+merge/273792 should be fine
<Saviq> ltinkl, oh ok
<Saviq> ltinkl, ah I can't merge rotateScreenshots, you own it
<Saviq> ltinkl, there's a small conflict, please merge externalMonitor into it
<ltinkl> Saviq, ~unity-team/unity8/externalMonitor -> rotate?
<Saviq> ltinkl, yup
<Saviq> ltinkl, basically, trying to merge anything else than the prerequisite has little chances of success
<ltinkl> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity8/rotateScreenshots/+merge/274235 should be still good, too
<ltinkl> Saviq, had the prereq before
<Saviq> ltinkl, but there's new code in the prereq
<Saviq> ltinkl, and that's conflicting
<ltinkl> Saviq, yeah I merged it already, just sayin the MP's fine
<Saviq> ah ok
 * ltinkl EOD for now
<ltinkl> bbl if anything needed, laterz
<Saviq> o/
<kgunn> AlbertA: greyback_ here's my unity8 log for multimon connect (i started fresh, and just connected 1 time, leading to a reboot)
<kgunn> https://drive.google.com/a/canonical.com/file/d/0B4GvOYxwuvpFRDV5M3NrTWd6bWs/view?usp=sharing
<kgunn> kdub: ^
<kdub> anything interesting in /proc/last_kmsg?
<kgunn> and see some exception around line 363
<kdub> the exception looks like its from a WM policy
 * kgunn figures out the adb is locked out by the lockscreen
<kgunn> kdub: if it rebooted will it have overwritten that proc/last_kmsg ?
<kgunn> or does it simple append
<kdub> iirc, it should be the kernel messages from the previous session
<AlbertA> greyback_: damn it... I just saw an instance of this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1496069
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1496069 in mir (Ubuntu) "[usc] Mir gives up and shuts down due to input with multimonitor qtmir (std::exception::what: Failure sending input event)" [Undecided,Triaged]
<AlbertA> kgunn: greyback_: Saviq: so the first time I plug in external monitor, everything goes fine in flo, second time, the surface in the external display is cropped...
<kgunn> hmm, AlbertA you're luckier than me
<kgunn> kdub: AlbertA if interested...last_kmsg
<kgunn> https://drive.google.com/a/canonical.com/file/d/0B4GvOYxwuvpFUXpkbXRkU1V6ZDA/view?usp=sharing
<AlbertA> kgunn: what resolution is your monitor?
<kgunn> hdmi
<AlbertA> I'm connecting a 1080p display here
<kgunn> 1920 x 1080
<kgunn> specifically https://www.asus.com/us/Monitors/VE247H/
 * greyback_ back
<kgunn> ok i gotta go to a funeral :( back after a while
<Saviq> AlbertA, so yeah, you're as lucky as me and greyback_, usc's --display-config= doesn't seem to help, at least not reliably
<greyback_> right
<greyback_> and yeah, I get occasional crash still
<AlbertA> Saviq: yeah there's something funky in the coordinates of the second display I guess....
<AlbertA> camako: did you find out what the issue was with the nested server where surface replicate on the other side of the screen. I'm wondering if it's related to ^
<greyback_> ok, flo I think has combination of the USC surface positioning bug, plus the rotated shell is causing confusion
<dandrader> greyback_, rotated shell?
<camako> AlbertA, I got sidetracked with gtk-mir
<greyback_> dandrader: you know how on flo, the shell is rotated 90 degrees to be landscape
<greyback_> it rotates itself
<dandrader> greyback_, but not when you connect it to an external display
<dandrader> greyback_, and USC is oblivious to this rotation
<dandrader> greyback_, when OrientedShell is moved to the external display, it's not longer rotated
<greyback_> dandrader: what I'm seeing is the a portrait shell on my landscape display. I.e. it is not filling my display width-wise
<greyback_> and is too tall
<dandrader> greyback_, interesting... photo?
<dandrader> greyback_, so it's different from Saviq's photo from earlier today
<greyback_> dandrader: that was on mako
<greyback_> similar. The surface positioning is still incorrect sometimes
<greyback_> dandrader: https://chinstrap.canonical.com/~gerboland/mm.jpg
<dandrader> greyback_, did you start unity8 with the external monitor already connected?
<greyback_> dandrader: that time, yes. But the other time, no
<dandrader> greyback_, I've seem that qt has trouble properly resizing the qml scene in this situation
<greyback_> I added quick prints to Shell.qml, it is printing portrait width/heights which at least matches what we see
<dandrader> greyback_, so QQuickWindow does get the new size (from built-in display to external monitor) but the qml items in it (notably Shell) does not resize
<greyback_> that would mean resizing any qml window would be buggy
<greyback_> which is not the case usually
<dandrader> greyback_, it happens only if unity8 is started with the external monitor already connected
<dandrader> greyback_, can reproduce it on a laptop
<greyback_> dandrader: not true, I have reproed it here without connection at startup
<dandrader> greyback_, well, that was my experience with my laptop at least
<greyback_> dandrader: are we using Screen.orientation to decide the orientation when external display connected?
<dandrader> greyback_, no
<dandrader> greyback_, applicationArguments.deviceName
<dandrader> greyback_, external monitor is "desktop"
<greyback_> dandrader: ok, then shell in portrait when I connect a mouse (no external monitor connected)
<greyback_> hmm, not not that time
<dandrader> greyback_, when OrientedShell is in the built-in screen applicationArguments.deviceName gonna be "flo"
<greyback_> dandrader: have you manage to reproduce this yourself?
<greyback_> am finding flo a bit more crashy than mako
<dandrader> greyback_, haven't tried yet
<greyback_> dandrader: please try, else we'll never get this landed
<dandrader> greyback_, ok, got the shifted desktop on the second connect monitor/disconnect monitor  cycle
<greyback_> dandrader: ok. I guess it's your eod, but I'll be looking into it tomorrow morning
<dandrader> greyback_, still one hour to go
<dandrader> greyback_, it looks like shell, when it's shifted, is at (0,0) instead of at (1200,0)
<dandrader> and since the external monitor is at (1200,0), you see only ~ right half of Shell on it
<dandrader> greyback_, at least the amount of Shell displayed there matches with the theory (~ 37%)
<kgunn> dandrader: so you don't reboot at all ?
<dandrader> kgunn, no
<dandrader> kgunn, that's on flo
<kgunn> huh
<kgunn> man i am consistent no that
<kgunn> wonder if it's specific to my monitor somehow
<kgunn> s/no/on
<dandrader> kgunn, it shouldn't matter but I'm not using silo 22, I've built qtmir/multimonitorNext and untiy8/externalMonitor myself
<dandrader> kgunn, on top of stable-phone-overlay
 * kgunn is gonna try his tv
<kgunn> dandrader: curious, are you "already in windowed mode" when you plug in to the monitor ?
<dandrader> kgunn, no
<kgunn> ok, i just did it, and it didn't crash...but got nothing on monitor
<kgunn> going for tv now
<greyback_> dandrader|afk: note,  I believe USC is not placing the surface for the external monitor correctly
<greyback_> hence the shifting
<kgunn> ok, my tv is actually almost perfect
<kgunn> no weird offset
<kgunn> only the top few pixels consumed
<kgunn> https://drive.google.com/a/canonical.com/file/d/0B4GvOYxwuvpFYVRxdlVSQ21yWjAtSzhuWmxnZlBWd1dFRTU4/view?usp=sharing
<greyback_> kgunn: can you check if your tv has an overscan setting and turn it off. Some have a "monitor" mode which does that
<greyback_> would explain the lost pixels at top/bottom
<kgunn> will investigate
<greyback_> but it's good to see it work *sometimes* - just need to figure out the errors
<kgunn> played around with settings, nothing called overscan...but maybe it's doing on it's own
<Saviq> kgunn, yeah that's almost certainly overscan, look for something like 1:1 in the aspect ratio selection
<Saviq> not all tvs allow disabling it, though
<Saviq> anyhoo... o/
<greyback_> kgunn: http://www.manualslib.com/manual/405738/Asus-Ve278h.html?page=18 <- how about "Aspect control"
<kgunn> :)
<kgunn> greyback_: shouldn't you be thinking about winding down for the evening :-P
<greyback_> kgunn: I'm doing positively non-work related stuff right now
<kgunn> ok, that was weird...reboot, while connect, now i get something on the screen
<kgunn> u-s-c was full screen
<kgunn> u8 greeter reshapes to the fill the left 1/2 of screen
<kgunn> (btw, overscan issue was thot to be with the sony tv, but will now tinker with asus monitor)
<kgunn> huh asus overscan was already off
<greyback_> u8 greeter in phone mode (i.e. no username/password thingy) ?
<kgunn> uh, well it's flow, and looks like it's in portrait but username/password thingy just left of infographic (like tablet)
<greyback_> my theory is that u8 got confused and is drawing in portrait mode there. So there's stuff on top/bottom chopped off
<kgunn> https://drive.google.com/a/canonical.com/file/d/0B4GvOYxwuvpFVkVLcy1ldFBua25FREgtamVSQjA1UVRDdHZB/view?usp=sharing
<greyback_> yep, matches my theory
<ltinkl> evening :)
<ltinkl> greyback_, you know what I noticed while fixing the rotated screenshots bug? (qml) Screen.orientation didn't change that way I'd expected
<greyback_> ltinkl: yeah?
<greyback_> suspect related?
<ltinkl> maybe
<ltinkl> greyback_, is it getting it thru qtmir?
<greyback_> ltinkl: yep
<greyback_> there has always been something about how we deal with {primary,native,}orientation in QML that I've been suspicious of
<greyback_> I'd love to hear your thoughts
<ltinkl> greyback_, well the weird thing is actually Screen.orientationUpdateMask, you have to set it to non 0 to get updates
<ltinkl> greyback_, my quick grep over unity8 sources shows 0 hits
<ltinkl> greyback_, aaah!
<ltinkl> greyback_, QPlatformScreen::setOrientationUpdateMask(Qt::ScreenOrientations mask);
<ltinkl> greyback_, we never set it/override it
<ltinkl> greyback_, http://code.woboq.org/qt5/qtwayland/src/client/qwaylandscreen.cpp.html#_ZN15QtWaylandClient14QWaylandScreen24setOrientationUpdateMaskE6QFlagsIN2Qt17ScreenOrientationEE
<ltinkl> greyback_, the default impl does nothing
<greyback_> ltinkl: which I thought meant every orientation event was passed through
<greyback_> worth checking
<ltinkl> greyback_, Screen.orientationUpdateMask : Qt::ScreenOrientations
<ltinkl> greyback_, This contains the update mask for the orientation. Screen::orientation only emits changes for the screen orientations matching this mask.
<greyback_> but shell is rotating. So is it we're (mis)using primaryOrientation?
<ltinkl> greyback_, looking at the code
<ltinkl> greyback_, we seem to solely rely on DeviceConfiguration
<ltinkl> greyback_, where only flo has a primaryOrientation
<ltinkl> greyback_, and then we track this: property int physicalOrientation: Screen.orientation
<greyback_> ltinkl: Screen.orientation is coming straight from QPlatformScreen
<ltinkl> greyback_, from qtmir, Screen::orientation()
<ltinkl> Qt::ScreenOrientation orientation() const override { return m_currentOrientation; }
<ltinkl> aha
<ltinkl> / If it's a landscape device (i.e. some tablets), start in landscape, otherwise portrait
<ltinkl>     m_currentOrientation = (m_nativeOrientation == Qt::LandscapeOrientation)
<ltinkl>             ? Qt::LandscapeOrientation : Qt::PortraitOrientation;
<greyback_> whiskey time!
<ltinkl> greyback_, send me some
<greyback_> actually went for some Zubrowka
<greyback_> out of the cheap whiskey
<ltinkl> greyback_, in Screen::readMirDisplayConfiguration(), we seem to ignore the mir orientation, being passed in mir::graphics::DisplayConfigurationOutput
<greyback_> ltinkl: right, that's deliberate for now
<greyback_> instead we just listen for the orientation sensor
<ltinkl> greyback_, so we set the orientation based on width/height
<greyback_> ltinkl: well that's a guess at the device "native orientation" - i.e. the orientation of the logo on hte back of the device. Or you looking at other code
<ltinkl> greyback_, nope, that's the one
<greyback_> on the Flo, that's incorrect, as Flo has a hardware portrait screen
<greyback_> so we use the DeviceConfiguration thingy to force shell to rotate itself to landscape
<ltinkl> greyback_, ye exactly, so you connect your portrait oriented device (phone) to a screen (whose native orientation is landscape) and then try to match the HW sensor with the external screen orientation?
<ltinkl> greyback_, this is a bit puzzling
<ltinkl> greyback_, I tried it a bit with an Android phone, it never rotates the content on the external screen
<greyback_> ltinkl: ah, once we plug in extetnal screen, it should stop listening to the orientation sensor.
<ltinkl> greyback_, if you have your phone in portrait (inverted or not), it will show a portrait picture on the external screen
<greyback_> dandrader has it so that applicationArguments.something is set to "desktop" when external monitor plugged in
<ltinkl> greyback_, if your phone is in landscape (inverted or not), it will show a fullscreen landscape picture on the TV/monitor
<ltinkl> greyback_, but it shouldn't stop listening to the sensor, no
<ltinkl> greyback_, so that you can still rotate your phone's screen
<greyback_> ltinkl: if you've plugged in your phone to an external monitor, you want the picture on the external monitor to always be landscape
<ltinkl> greyback_, really?
<greyback_> and currently, we make the phone screen useless
<greyback_> why would you want portrait desktop on a landscape monitor?
<ltinkl> greyback_, ye I know, as I said, this is my experience with an Android
<greyback_> well we can what we like :)
<ltinkl> sure
<greyback_> in qml, it's just a window per screen
<ltinkl> greyback_, heh and we didn't even start thinking about external monitors that can rotate themselves ;)
<ltinkl> I used to have one like that
<ltinkl> greyback_, then your phone sensor is really useless
<greyback_> hah, let's leave that for 2.0 release ;)
<ltinkl> greyback_, because it's the monitor's orientation that matters
<greyback_> yep, for now.
<ltinkl> greyback_, so my thoughts are, we don't set the nativeOrientation correctly in OrientedShell.qml when going into an external screen
<ltinkl> greyback_, as in, we don't read the data from qtmir::Screen
<greyback_> I share a similar theory yes
<ltinkl> greyback_, because we set that property when the shell starts, so the initial value matches the phone
<greyback_> or something isn't being updated on monitor plugin, causing a wrong state
<ltinkl> greyback_, btu when we change, we don't reset it
<ltinkl> greyback_, we only get changes from the sensor
<greyback_> fair point
<ltinkl> greyback_, which is fine for the phone, we rotate the shell on the phone according to the sensor changes and relative to the phone's nativeOrientation
<ltinkl> greyback_, but when going external, it's not the HW orientation that matters, it's the native (monitor) orientation that changes and we don't notice
<ltinkl> greyback_, the info is there in Screen::nativeOrientation() in qtmir
<ltinkl> / NB: native and primary orientations here don't map exactly to their QScreen counterparts
<ltinkl>     readonly property int nativeOrientation: width > height ? Qt.LandscapeOrientation : Qt.PortraitOrientation
<ltinkl> but in QML, we don't read it
<greyback_> I'm told the param that actually changes on monitor plug in is "applicationArguments.deviceName" - it it set to "desktop"
<greyback_> which supposedly overrides any orientation sensor reading, and forces landscape
<greyback_> you'll see it in OrientatedShell, being passed into DeviceConfiguration
<ltinkl> greyback_, ye that changes the primary orientation
<ltinkl> greyback_, not the native
<ltinkl> greyback_, so flo is broken right?
<greyback_> ltinkl: sometimes :)
<greyback_> sometimes it's good, other times not
<ltinkl> greyback_, and I see why
<ltinkl> greyback_, only flo has a primaryOrientation set
<ltinkl> greyback_, and then readonly property int primaryOrientation:
<ltinkl>             deviceConfiguration.primaryOrientation == deviceConfiguration.useNativeOrientation
<ltinkl>                    ? nativeOrientation : deviceConfiguration.primaryOrientation
<greyback_> it's the only one needing to override the default
<ltinkl> greyback_, which is fine for its own screen but not for an external one
<ltinkl> greyback_, so flo, from the code ^^, falls back to its deviceConfiguration.primaryOrientation
<greyback_> ltinkl: have you the equipment to try it out?
<ltinkl> greyback_, which is primaryOrientation: Qt.InvertedLandscapeOrientation
<ltinkl> greyback_, nope :/
<greyback_> Saviq: ^ why not?
<greyback_> ltinkl: well we've got somewhere to start in the morning :)
<greyback_> ltinkl: dude, go to bed!
<ltinkl> greyback_, ok :)
<greyback_> I thought I was bad
<greyback_> :D
<ltinkl> ok, cya :)
#ubuntu-unity 2015-10-16
<Saviq> greyback_, "why not" what?
<tsdgeos> Mirv: fix for the u1-dbqt FTBFS at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/+bug/1447182
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1447182 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "u1db-qt FTBFS with Qt 5.5" [High,New]
<Mirv> tsdgeos: wowee, thanks! just uploaded my newest qtbase 5.5.1 build 40 mins ago but I'll rebuild it later
<Mirv> tsdgeos: and thanks for the rush of other fixes/investigations too!
<tsdgeos> Mirv: unfortunately that patch won't be in 5.5.1 so you'll have to distropatch it
<Mirv> tsdgeos: I'm not surprised by it not traveling through the time to yesterday :)
<tsdgeos> ;)
<Mirv> tsdgeos: I've other post-5.5.1 patches too already
<Mirv> tsdgeos: 5.5.1 will change networking in the way the may pose problems for us. I've experimented backporting fixes to our vivid image at https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-032/+packages and using those weather app claims to have no network. I'm not sure if the fixes increased the need to use apparmor blocked functions.
<tsdgeos> :/
<Mirv> since the upstream patches (one of which got in post-5.5.1) fix the qnam hang and accessible() function bug #1470700
<ubot5`> bug 1470700 in thumbnailer (Ubuntu) "QNetworkAccessManager hangs when in flight mode" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1470700
<Mirv> tsdgeos: but I may ask for your ponderings once I've 5.5.1 ready, if it still shows the same problem. it might be weather app doing something really wrong too, since no other app had any network problems.
<tsdgeos> sure
<dandrader> didn't you have a branch for usc to solve (or work around) its window positioning issues in  multimonitor?
<dandrader> greyback_, ^
<pstolowski> Saviq, mzanetti hey, i'm going to mark silo 4 for landing, it's been delayed for months but finally works!
<pstolowski> Saviq, mzanetti nb, i've rebuilt it this morning
<greyback_> dandrader: I did have something a long time ago, but was more to rotate the display than anything else
<greyback_> dandrader: I've logged https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-system-compositor/+bug/1506846
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1506846 in Unity System Compositor "[multimonitor] nested server surface positioning incorrect" [Undecided,New]
<dandrader> greyback_, it was adding a side-by-side parameter to the command line...
<greyback_> dandrader: that doesn't fix it completely though
<dandrader> Saviq, greyback_, I'm a bit puzzled about the landing strategy. I thought we were going to land multimonitor knowing it had some issues as a way of moving foward and that mir folks have something ready in the images to debug. as opposed to land only once it's in good shape (which can take too long). specially considering that since there's no multimonitor  support yet, we wouldn't be regressing anything
<dandrader> Saviq, greyback_or is it that we want to be sure that all the existing issues in multimonitor are not on our side before landing?
<pstolowski> Saviq, mzanetti let me know if i should wait for something else
<Saviq> pstolowski, if you have it tested, kick it, we have silo 22 in the works, but not gonna be ready with it today
<Saviq> dandrader, I would like to at least have an idea of what's wrong when we have a clearly reproducible issue
<ltinkl> dandrader, what do you think of this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12798836/
<dandrader> ltinkl, they're not the same
<dandrader> ltinkl, ScreenController::getWindowForPoint checks the screen geometry, not the window geometry
<dandrader> ltinkl, which is what I guess the QGuiApplication method does
<ltinkl> dandrader, a sec
<dandrader> ltinkl, because in mir the displays live in the same coordinate system
<dandrader> ltinkl, like in a big virtual desktop
<ltinkl> dandrader, http://code.woboq.org/qt5/qtbase/src/gui/kernel/qguiapplication.cpp.html#_ZN15QGuiApplication10topLevelAtERK6QPoint
<dandrader> ltinkl, and qtmir puts the screens one next to the other
<ltinkl> dandrader, I think it does the same
<dandrader> ltinkl, see tileddisplayconfigurationpolicy.cpp
<dandrader> ltinkl, well, if it does the same then I guess it's fine
<ltinkl> dandrader, well just look at the Qt code
<ltinkl> dandrader, I think it does roughly the same, but you're the expert ;)
<dandrader> ltinkl, almost the same
<dandrader> ltinkl, it also calls QPlatformScreen::topLevelAt
<ltinkl> dandrader, but the old code didn't
<ltinkl> dandrader, plus it checks if the window  is visible
<dandrader> ltinkl, and I'm not even sure if the original code is totally correct
<ltinkl> dandrader, it doesn't (didn't) take QGuiApplication::topLevelWindows() into account, or is there always only one toplevel?
<dandrader> ltinkl, touch input comes from the builtin display. doesn't make sense trying to match it with the external one
<dandrader> ltinkl, and I've no idea what would happen if you connect an eternal monitor that also has a touchscreen (not even sure how that works, the monitor would send the touch input through usb?)
<ltinkl> dandrader, unless it's also a touch display... but meh
<ltinkl> dandrader, ye not sure either :)
<dandrader> ltinkl, and if mir would map the touch coords into this big virtual desktop space or not
<dandrader> ltinkl, I say most probably not...
<dandrader> ltinkl, so for now I think the sane thing to do is to simply send touch input to the built-in display and be done with it. writing a big TODO on top explainint the above scenario
<ltinkl> dandrader, right, so for touch this is probably ok; I was more curious about my wheel events, there using it is likely not correct
<ltinkl> dandrader, I should probably be using qGuiApp->topLevelAt()
<dandrader> ltinkl, for mouse events you send to the window that the cursor
<ltinkl> dandrader, since you can send wheel event to non-focused (partially) covered windows
<ltinkl> dandrader, click yes, wheel not
 * ltinkl bbl, need to pick kids from school, wife not feeling well
<dandrader> ltinkl, are you talking about qtmir windows (shell windows) or client/application windows inside DesktopStage.qml?
<Saviq> dednick, didn't we make prompts persistent? bug #1358225
<ubot5`> bug 1358225 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Locking+unlocking phone mysteriously dismisses location access prompt" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1358225
<dednick> Saviq: pretty sure we did
<ltinkl> dandrader, client windows inside shell
<dednick> Saviq: although, perhaps they are stopped due to the suspension of the app.
<dandrader> ltinkl, in which case you shouldn't be looking at qtmir code at all
<Saviq> dednick, but only the app is SIGSTOP'ed, not the prompt
<dednick> Saviq: the prompts are notified of their suspension
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, and the helper needs to decide what tod o
<Saviq> we don't close them
<dednick> Saviq: no, unless something is going wrong
<Saviq> dednick, I can't reproduce it anyway
<Saviq> ah
<Saviq> Ubuntu 14.10 r197
<dednick> Saviq: ah
<Saviq> Bug #1358225 reported by Matthew Paul Thomas on 2014-08-18
<ubot5`> bug 1358225 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Locking+unlocking phone mysteriously dismisses location access prompt" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1358225
<dednick> yeah..
<Saviq> → Fix released
<dednick> \o/
<ltinkl> dandrader, ye, I'm looking at unity8
<dandrader> Saviq, greyback_, pushed the fix for the shell with outdated size
<Saviq> dandrader, ack
<Saviq> pstolowski, so what's the deal with silo 4? if you don't land it today, I'm putting a lock on unity{8,-api} landings :P
<pstolowski> Saviq, i cannot mark it qa ready for some reason, bileto doesn't like me
<dandrader> ltinkl, so the wheel event should go to whatever MirSurfaceItem has active focus (if any)
<Saviq> pstolowski, done
<dandrader> ltinkl, like any other mouse or key event
<pstolowski> huh?
<pstolowski> just like that? :O
<ltinkl> dandrader, I don't think so... it's not what happens on X/u7 or wayland (unless we want to differ)
<Saviq> dandrader, no, wheel event goes to whatever surface is under the cursor
<ltinkl> exactly
<pstolowski> Saviq, thanks!
<Saviq> same as any other event
 * dandrader checks
<dandrader> ltinkl, Saviq, right
<ltinkl> dandrader, only the key event should imo
<Saviq> dandrader, windoze does that, and I hate its guts for it
<dandrader> ltinkl, and QQuickWindow doesn't handle wheel events like that?
<dandrader> ltinkl, s/handle/dispathces
<Saviq> I'M POINTING AT THE THING I WANT TO INTERACT WITH, WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING!?
<ltinkl> :)
<ltinkl> dandrader, what do you mean?
<ltinkl> dandrader, at the moment, it does the right thing if you click inside a window (to activate it)
<dandrader> ltinkl, because QQuickWindow is the one dispatching input (mouse, touch) events to items in the qml scene. so if the qml item under the mouse is not the one getting wheel events it's QQuickWindow's fault
<ltinkl> dandrader, then it works also for non-focused windows (weird...)
<Saviq> pstolowski, yeah, but try and find out with robru why it didn't work for you
<dandrader> ltinkl, unless our unfocused windows are disabled
<ltinkl> dandrader, disabled as in?
<dandrader> ltinkl, QQuickItem.enabled = false
<ltinkl> dandrader, hmm ye
<pstolowski> Saviq, yeah i did that
<ltinkl> dandrader, so in a desktop scenario, any non-focused window is disabled?
 * Saviq says occlusion-driven
<dandrader> ltinkl, I don't know. I was just hypothesizing
<Saviq> if you can't see the window, you don't interact with it
<ltinkl> Saviq, partially hidden
<ltinkl> Saviq, behind the focused one
<Saviq> ltinkl, you can see it then
<ltinkl> well, we have a _lot_ of focus related issues
<Saviq> sure, dednick's working on part of that (occlusion-based)
<ltinkl> click the window decoration -> the window isn't activated, no focus
<ltinkl> restore the window from minimization, it's raised but doesn't get focus
<ltinkl> strangely, the only thing that works reliably is the spread (or alt+tab)
<Saviq> ltinkl, you know the drill - file a bug, fix it, MP, I'll land it for you ;P
<ltinkl> Saviq, ye ye :)
<Saviq> greyback_, dandrader|afk, so do we need --display-config=sidebyside in the session after all?
<greyback_> Saviq: I don't think so
<greyback_> alan_g tells me we should get the behaviour we desire from usc by default
<Saviq> ok /me drops, we can add with fix for u-s-c if needed
<greyback_> yep
<alan_g> USC defaults to sidebyside
<alan_g> But (empirically) display-config options are not honoured on a replug
 * alan_g is still investigating why lp:1506846
<Saviq> ok /me rebuilds silo 22 for the last time
<Saviq> dandrader|afk, greyback_, {do,can} we have a tag for multimon bugs?
<greyback_> Saviq: there's this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtmir/+bugs?field.tag=multimonitor
<Saviq> greyback_, ack, please use it for any subsequent bugs you guys file
<Saviq> dandrader, ↑
<dandrader> ok
<dandrader> greyback_, I think the resize issue was the only thing from my side. want/need help with something else?
<Saviq> greyback_, uhm... https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.tag=multimonitor
<greyback_> ah, it's quite a busy one already
<greyback_> need a new tag so
<Saviq> greyback_, yeah, otherwise we hunt for it between all the different projects
<dandrader> Saviq, did you really have to merge unity8/liveCaption into unity8/externalMonitor? I wanted to have a branch depending on the latter
<Saviq> dandrader, hum? I merged mousePointer, not liveCaption
<Saviq> dandrader, needed it because there was a conflict further up the chain
<Saviq> dandrader, and not sure what's the problem? can't you have a branch depending on externalMonitor?
<dandrader> Saviq, that's not what history tells :)
<dandrader> Saviq, because now a branch depending on externalMonitor  will also have to depend on all liveCaption branches
<dandrader> Saviq, in qtubuntu and qtmir
<dandrader> Saviq, and unity-api
<Saviq> dandrader, but wait, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/externalMonitor/+merge/273829
<Saviq> dandrader, unless I mixed the comment up
<dandrader> Saviq, check it with "bzr qlog"
<Saviq> yeah doing
<Saviq> dandrader, so yeah, I messed something up, but you undid it?
<dandrader> Saviq, I didn't
<Saviq> so where's that commit in https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/externalMonitor...
<Saviq> ah now I see
<Saviq> it hid under the merge
<Saviq> dandrader, so yeah, sorry, I should've merged mousePointer instead
<Saviq> must've thought liveCaption is between that and externalMonitor
<dandrader> Saviq, is it even possible to undo it? guess only if you rewrite history
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, uncommit, push --overwrite
<Saviq> we'd need ltinkl to uncommit x2 and remerge/resolve conflict in rotateScreenshots
<dandrader> Saviq, don't forget my commit is inbetween
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah I know
<Saviq> uncommit, shelve, uncommit, revert, unshelve, commit
<Saviq> or the like
<Saviq> ltinkl, you around?
<Saviq> dandrader, ok, I'll fix externalMonitor and let ltinkl know what to do
<Saviq> dandrader, overwrote externalMonitor
<Saviq> dandrader, now I understand what tricked me
<Saviq> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-022-1-build/200/console
<Saviq> liveCaption was merged here before externalMonitor, so I thought that was the chain
<dandrader> Saviq, ok, thanks
 * greyback_ eow
<Saviq> o/
<greyback_> good weekend all
<Saviq> dandrader, ok, all resolved
<Saviq> ltinkl, sorry, made a small mess yesterday with the merges, have resubmitted rotateScreenshots under unity-team now: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/rotateScreenshots/+merge/274743
 * Saviq feels like editing prerequisites shouldn't be a resubmission
<Saviq> dandrader, ok, all resolved now, externalMonitor clear of deps
<Saviq> and seems everything merges still
<Guest52384> Saviq: silo 22 much better, on connect, i see what's expected now (on monitor) tried a few different ways (screen already on, connect then turn on etc)
<Guest52384> but seeing consistent problem on disconnect
<Saviq> look out @all, Guest52384 is kgunn hiding
<Guest52384> oh, wow, didn't notice...weird
<Saviq> Guest52384, yeah, that's a u-s-c spin most likely, Gerry's been looking for a traceback, not sure if filed a bug yet
<Guest52384> Saviq: fwiw, it seems much better, unsure if you wanna land as is with known bug for disconnect....
<Saviq> /nick kgunn
<Saviq> please
<Saviq> Guest52384, yeah, I wanna land, just not advertise it's done
<Guest52384> Saviq: i did, but it's not even responding to /nick
<kgunn> that fixed it
<kgunn> at any rate +1 to landing
<Saviq> kgunn, I only delayed because it got worse since before Mir 0.17
<Saviq> and I had to fight with bluetooth
 * kgunn agrees, it at least had to connect
<Saviq> kgunn, well, fwiw we didn't do anything to address your issues :)
<Saviq> o
<Saviq> /
#ubuntu-unity 2015-10-18
<xubuntu95w> Hi! How i can start preinstalled? (http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-desktop-next/daily-preinstalled/current/)
#ubuntu-unity 2016-10-18
<brunch875> Hello! I want to try out the new unity8 bundled in 16.10 but login freezes after typing password
<brunch875> Here are some relevant logs...
<brunch875> /var/log/auth.log:
<brunch875> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23338207/
<brunch875> /var/log/lightdm/unity-system-compositor.log:
<brunch875> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23338209/
#ubuntu-unity 2016-10-19
<Fudge> anyone use trasmission-remote, my local config doesn't seem to be saving accept for the hostname of the remote machine.
<Fudge> oops wrong chan
#ubuntu-unity 2016-10-20
<mterry> josharenson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mir/+bug/1634888
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1634888 in mir (Ubuntu) "Problems switching VTs" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-unity 2016-10-23
<himanshub16> Hey just wanted to know something? Is Unity 7 supported for till the end of life of Xenial, or it will be upgraded with Unity 8?
